# Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< Thread



## exxe (19. März 2008)

kann es sein das wir hier noch gar keinen Grafikkartenbilder thread haben?
wenn doch ups und unten dran kopiren

wenn nicht, hier gehts los
_ nur eigene Bilder
 nicht zu gross, sonst lieber n              Thumbnail
 bitte keine rate spiele
Fotos von ältere Grafikkarten können natürlich gleichzeitig auch im retro bereich gepostet werden
_ 


hier gehts los mit meiner neuen HIS 3870 IceQ3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sehr nettes Gimmick, schraubendreher mit Taschenlampe und Wasserwage, okay lezteres bracht man nicht so sehr, aber die Lampe die direkt auf die schraube stahlt is echt praktich;D


----------



## Kreisverkehr (19. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

hey, ich hab die selbe,,,,bräcuht ich ja keine Bilder mehr machen..


----------



## exxe (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

och kommt schon, is doch nicht so scher n paar bilder zu posten


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Hier sind meine beiden Grakas.

Meine alte die EVGA 7900GS KO (links) und meine neue die Palit 9600GT (rechts)
auf den Karton der Palit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch mal die 9600GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## robbe (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Auch 9600GT, leider etwas Unscharf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

ich glaub wir sollten mal einen fotokurs für pcghxuser machen


----------



## robbe (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Ich war nie gut im Fotografieren, noch dazu kommt, das ich momentan nur ne billige Handycam zur verfügung hab.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

meine x1950 pro mit coolink gfxchilla




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Ich knips _noch_ mit ner Canon Powershot s3 is und n paar tageslicht lampen
bald wohl mit ner dslr 
kleiner tipp, blitzlicht is shice, lieber stativ und lange belichtung oder mit der blende spielen

hier die 2600xt die durch die 3870 ersetzt wurde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@pcgh, bracht ihr noch n fotografen


----------



## darkniz (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Meine x1900 XT mit dem Zerotherm GX815




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JerrY172 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Hier meine GeCube HD3870 mit AC S1 
Bild ist leider etwas unscharf


----------



## No_Limit (22. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Meine 8800 GT mit dem Arctic Cooling S1 und zwei 92mm Dark Blue Lüftern von Revoltec.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (22. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*



No_Limit schrieb:


> Meine 8800 GT mit dem Arctic Cooling S1 und zwei 92mm Dark Blue Lüftern von Revoltec.


 
Mit den beleuchteten Lüftern sieht das richtig geil aus. Ist das ein Spiegel auf dem Boden des Gehäuses?


----------



## der8auer (22. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

2x 8800GTS G92 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McBain (22. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

@ No_Limit: sieht geil aus mit der spiegelfolie oder was es ist unten drin!!


----------



## No_Limit (22. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*



> Mit den beleuchteten Lüftern sieht das richtig geil aus. Ist das ein Spiegel auf dem Boden des Gehäuses?


Nein es ist kein Spiegel und es sieht nicht nur richtig geil aus sondern is auch noch leise und kühl.



> @ No_Limit: sieht geil aus mit der spiegelfolie oder was es ist unten drin!!


Ja des is Spiegelfolie, schade wegen der schlechten Qualität der Bilder eigentlich siehts noch besser aus 

freut mich wenns so gut ankommt , dann hat sich die Mühe und Arbeit wennigstens gelohnt. Hab zur Befestigung der Lüfter extra dünnen Faden genommen, den ich selber kaum sehen konnte, aber mit Kabelbinder sähe es einfach nicht so gut aus, das hatte ich nähmlich vorher.


----------



## exxe (23. März 2008)

mal etwas älteres
Matrox Millenium G400max, die letzte zocker Grafikkarte von Matrox (und eigendlich auch erst die zweite nach dem g200)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## potzblitz (23. März 2008)

Meine Radeon HD 3870 OC


----------



## Philipp (23. März 2008)

So muss eine HD3870 aussehen.....
.....mit einem S1 und zwei 120er Lüftern drauf.
Das Teil bleibt auch bei 870 MHz noch unter 40°....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Hanfo (23. März 2008)

Hier meine alte grafikkarte 
die ultraleistungsunfähige Ati 9200SE 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecle (23. März 2008)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*



exxe schrieb:


> kleiner tipp, blitzlicht is shice, lieber stativ und lange belichtung oder mit der blende spielen



Jup da hast du verdammt Recht....
Blitzlicht verfälscht die Farben und es kommt zu Überbelichtungen.
Ohne Blitz sieht das Bild viel natürlicher aus....
Stativ ist da natürlich pflicht....
Blitz sollte man eher bei großen Räumen nehmen, aber nicht wenn man ein Gegenstand von nahem fotografieren will...


----------



## holzkreuz (23. März 2008)

Meine 8800GTX von Sparkle

Noch mit Originalkühler

Arctic Xtreme ist bestellt "*freu


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. März 2008)

Erstmal fürn Raff, meine kaptutte Voodoo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch eine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch etwas ausser Grabbelkiste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (24. März 2008)

Hab da auch noch was 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (24. März 2008)

Hier ist meine alte Geforce 4 TI 4200, von meinem alten PC

Gruß


----------



## exxe (24. März 2008)

was haben eigendlich immer alle mit der 4GPU v56k?
wozu gibts die 8GPU karte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die eigendlichen GPUs sind auf der rückseite verlötet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das komplette system, man auchte auf das Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (27. März 2008)

och kommt schon, hat den sonst keiner Grafikkarten?
und selbst wenn, onboard Grafik geht doch auch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (30. März 2008)

bitte


----------



## Player007 (30. März 2008)

Hier ist meine Sapphire X1950PRO 512MB, für bessere Bilder hat ich gerade kb die auszubauen

Gruß


----------



## JimBeam (30. März 2008)

Hab auch noch was gefunden, das eine ist eine 7600GT mit Zalman VF-700 und das andere eine ASUS EAH 3850.


----------



## p1t (1. April 2008)

Hier meine neue 8800 GTS G92 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier mit ner 2900 XT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smaXer (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 7600 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (2. April 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> och kommt schon, hat den sonst keiner Grafikkarten?
> und selbst wenn, onboard Grafik geht doch auch



okay da hätte ich zwei:

hier einmal die Intel GMA 3100 auf meinem Gigabyte G33M-DS2R




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die Via/SIS([FONT=arial,helvetica]Via Chrome9 IGP)[/FONT] Grafikeinheit von einen Foxconn WinFast K8M890M2MA-RS2H (Sockel AM2 "befeeurt" von einem X2 3800+ EE).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal ein besseres Bild meiner 9600GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Fransen (2. April 2008)

Hier ein Bild meiner HiS HD 2900XT

-->>Sry für die be***** Quali des Bildes hab sie mit der Kamera meines Handy's gemacht da meine Digi-Cam kaputt ist


----------



## Player007 (2. April 2008)

Bin ich blind, oder ist da kein Bild

EDIT: Ok, jetzt isses da

Gruß


----------



## p1t (2. April 2008)

@ Fransen: Deine 2900 XT hat 2 Heatpipes, meine 3^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smaXer (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Letni (2. April 2008)

Scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige, der die WLP mit alten Magic-Karten verstreicht... 





Anbei noch eines meiner Lieblingsbilder der alten 8800GTS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein schönes Bild der neuen 88GT wird folgen...


----------



## Philster91 (2. April 2008)

hier mal meine karten:

7300GT von MSI
7900GS von MSI
und ne 8800GT von Leadtek mit selbstinstalliertem Zalman-Kühler


----------



## smaXer (2. April 2008)

Noch eins 

Noch mit GTX Kühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

Meine alte 8800GTS G80 mit Wasserkühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (3. April 2008)

bist du zufrieden mit dem kühler???


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2008)

Ich habe die Karte inzwischen verkauft aber ich war ziemlich zufrieden. Auch bei hohem OC ging die GPU eigentlich nicht über 40°C


----------



## Fransen (3. April 2008)

"Bin ich blind, oder ist da kein Bild"

Jaja hab es auch erst vergessen beizufügen.......

-->>Kann mir wer einen guten Kühler für meine GraKA (Hd 2900 XT) empfehlen??


----------



## xQlusive (3. April 2008)

artiv cooling accelero extreme 2900...http://geizhals.at/a293081.html


----------



## Player007 (3. April 2008)

Hier ist noch ne alte Onboard Nvidia TNT Graka...

Gruß


----------



## exxe (3. April 2008)

ich hab hier was ganz was feines (und sau seltenes) bekommen

einen Voodoo3 Prototypen mit DFP und TV-Ausgang
läuft mit 143MHz (also so schnell wie eine 2000) hat aber Chips für 166MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (3. April 2008)

@xQlusive 
THX für die empfehlung, denke mal das wird mein neuer Kühler


----------



## xQlusive (3. April 2008)

bedenke aber bitte die ausmaße des kühlers, das ist das einzige kotra bei dem kühler


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. April 2008)

@exxe

Und dann auch noch mit SGRAM statt SDRAM (wovon die 3DFX Chips profitieren können, richtiges BIOS vorausgesetzt, im Gegensatz zu den nV Chips).


----------



## Fransen (4. April 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> bedenke aber bitte die ausmaße des kühlers, das ist das einzige kotra bei dem kühler



Jo aber haupsache die Leistung stimmt


----------



## maro (4. April 2008)

halli hallo, da will ich doch auch mal meinen (grafik-) senf zu diesem thread beisteuern...

nein, das ist keine geforce 7950GX2, wie oft vermutet, sondern eine 
7900 GTX DUO(GX2) mit 31,4 cm länge 
 wer noch ein paar specis wissen will, kann ja mal unter 
http://ztronics.com/store/nvidia-geforce-7900-p-423.html nachsehen.


----------



## der8auer (4. April 2008)

Willkommen 

Schick schick dein Monster


----------



## Dolceman (4. April 2008)

MSI HD 3870 OC 

DAVOR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (5. April 2008)

10MB 2TMU Voodoo1 auf nem Arcadeboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kuer (9. April 2008)

Philipp schrieb:


> So muss eine HD3870 aussehen.....
> .....mit einem S1 und zwei 120er Lüftern drauf.
> Das Teil bleibt auch bei 870 MHz noch unter 40°....
> 
> ...


 



Im Warsten sinne Cool


----------



## K4R4cH0w (9. April 2008)

Ich hab mich von euch dazu anstiften lassen meine GraKa's zu knipsen


----------



## Maggats (9. April 2008)

8800 gt amp mit scythe s-flex und accelero s1


----------



## K4R4cH0w (9. April 2008)

Die Aktuelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zotac 8600GT

Die letzte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Powercolor X800XL...hat mir 2 Jahre treu gedient

Die liegt (wieder)im Schrank:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist nicht irgendeine GF4...
sondern eine Albatron GF4Ti 4680 P Turbo AGP 8x^^ falls das jemandem etwas sagt.Spitzname: "Medusa"


----------



## .:warranty:. (9. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine aktuelle 8800 GTS 512 von XFX 


MfG .:warranty:.


----------



## wolf7 (9. April 2008)

ne 6800GS von Palit von meiner derzeitigen X1950GT (auch Palit) hab ich leider keine Bilder

bin iwi Palit Fan... schon zwei Grakas von denen!

leider hab ich von meiner GeForce 5200 (Asus Home Theater V 9520) von Asus und meiner 6600GT von XFX keine Bilder mit


----------



## pumadiace (9. April 2008)

Meine Geforce 6600GT von Albatron mit nen Zalman VF900-Cu LED


----------



## exxe (9. April 2008)

meine alte 9800pro
lief, lief nicht, auf einmal lief sie wieder und jetzt ist sie wieder kaputt.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M.Schicht (10. April 2008)

Mahlzeit.

Aaaah, ein GraKa-Pic-Thread. Da kann ich ja stolz mein letztes Modding-Projekt vorstellen ^^

Meine alte XFX 8800GTS 640 XT. Durch die zusätzliche Kühlung ging die ab wie Schmidt's Katze. (700 Mhz Chiptakt / 2090 Mhz Ramtakt per Bios-Mod)

Inzwischen musste sie einer 3870x2 weichen. Da war ich voll traurig. Das war meine erste richtige High-End-Karte  und viel Arbeit mit Modden und Bios-Flashen steckte auch drin. Aber naja, alles muss dem Fortschritt weichen ^^


----------



## Sebastian84 (10. April 2008)

Hi, M.Schicht.
tolle Karten und die 3870X2 *auchhamwill*


XFX G92 GTS mit +70mV an der GPU sind 850MHz drin, mit Wakü ist noch nicht getestet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Seb


----------



## smaXer (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XFX 7600gt XXX

steht zum Verkauf ab Sonntag bei ebay


----------



## exxe (12. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SLI geht auch ohne Microruckler


----------



## exxe (13. April 2008)

Mal ne andere perspektive



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myvendetta (13. April 2008)

Gainward Geforce 7900GS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr in kürze...

greetz, myvendetta​


----------



## exxe (13. April 2008)

na wie passend

Gainward fast aktuell
Gainward 1998


----------



## STSLeon (13. April 2008)

Eine 1900 GT und daneben meine HD 3870


----------



## potzblitz (13. April 2008)

Hab noch eine Geforce 6800 Passiv und später mit einen Lüfter versehen da Sie zu heiß wurde.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (15. April 2008)

huhu ich hab auhc bilder von einigen von meinen grakas (wobei eine von denen eine tv karte ist die aber von debian immer als graka angesehen wird ausser man schließt ne ps2 maus an dann gehts ^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


alle in reih und glied bewacht von der mighty mouse^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nochmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sogar mit meinen füßen drauf^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das könnte auch zum schreibtisch thread passen aber cih hab seit meinen abi prüfungen nicht mehr aufgeräumt ^^
so siehts auch aus


----------



## exxe (15. April 2008)

Quantum3D Obsidian2 90-2440 in grün
kein SLI, VGA-in oder TV-out da extra für arcade automaten gefertigt, hat auch nur 2MB Bildspeicher was bei der auflösung ja dicke langt

stellt euch mal ne grüne X-24 vor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myvendetta (16. April 2008)

@ exxe:

da steht aber einer auf oldschool... sobald ich meine cam wieder hab, werd ich auch mal ein paar karten aus der vitrine holen


----------



## exxe (16. April 2008)

myvendetta schrieb:


> da steht aber einer auf oldschool... sobald ich meine cam wieder hab, werd ich auch mal ein paar karten aus der vitrine holen



ja
vor allem 3dfx, und etwas Matrox


----------



## TM30 (16. April 2008)

Quantum3D Obsidian SB50-4220
Ist ne 3dfx Voodoo Graphics, aber von der Technik eigentlich ne Voodoo2 (wegen der 2ten TMU obendrauf) dafür aber mit weniger RAM und weniger Takt...

Hab ich gerade bei ebay gelistet... also wer Bock hat auf ein seltenes Stück Hardwargeschichte, greift zu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crogge (16. April 2008)

Sehr schöne Grafikkarte, da sag ich nur 3 2 1 meins!

Ich poste später mal einige meiner Grafikkarten hab noch ca. 80 Stück die voll funktionstüchtig sind werde da mal die interessanten raussuchen.


----------



## Kovsk (19. April 2008)

Meine HD 3850 mit Reparatur incl VMod von Stummerwinter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. April 2008)

Dr Zoidberg schrieb:


> huhu ich hab auhc bilder von einigen von meinen grakas (wobei eine von denen eine tv karte ist die aber von debian immer als graka angesehen wird ausser man schließt ne ps2 maus an dann gehts ^^)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn du noch eine Digitalkamera brauchst, ich hätte eine Ricoh Caplio G4 recht günstig abzugeben 

Das macht auch weit bessere Bilder denn dein O2 XDA Terra...


----------



## exxe (20. April 2008)

3dfx VoodooMAC 4500 PCI
noch mit original MAC bios drauf
die meisten 5500er haben ja mittlerweile n PC biso verpasst bekommen.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KvD (22. April 2008)

hier mal meine gts mit v-mod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robben89 (23. April 2008)

M.Schicht schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Aaaah, ein GraKa-Pic-Thread. Da kann ich ja stolz mein letztes Modding-Projekt vorstellen ^^
> 
> ...


 sieht das aber geil aus


----------



## smaXer (23. April 2008)

@KVD

Super 

Der Schalter gefällt


----------



## exxe (23. April 2008)

meine 3dfx Voodoo5 6000 
eingebaut und laufend




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (23. April 2008)

*sabber*

Einfach ein Traum


----------



## xQlusive (23. April 2008)

joa, wir warten auf benchmarks 

sieht aber schon mal sehr lecker aus...


----------



## Aprofis (23. April 2008)

Hier meine neue EVGA Geforce 9800 GX2


----------



## xQlusive (23. April 2008)

Aprofis schrieb:


> Hier meine neue EVGA Geforce 9800 GX2



eon & co werden sich freuen 

ne spaß beiseite, wäre mal gespannt um vieviel deine casetemp durch das verbauen der karte ansteigt ^^ und natürlich musste die mal durchbenchen..


----------



## Mindfuck (24. April 2008)

das sind meine 2 9600gt von evga 
sysProfile: ID: 55281 - Mindfuck


----------



## exxe (24. April 2008)

xQlusive schrieb:


> joa, wir warten auf benchmarks
> 
> sieht aber schon mal sehr lecker aus...




bei gelegenheit, kann aber noch dauern.......


----------



## xTc (24. April 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> meine 3dfx Voodoo5 6000
> eingebaut und laufend
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig geil.

Schaut so aus als ob das gute Stück noch mit externem Netzteil laufen würde. Zumindest sieht man nicht so schmandig aufgelötete 4-Pol Anschlüsse  Und die Lüfter sehen auch noch so unverfuscht aus

Richtig sääääähhhhxxxyy Teil.


----------



## 2000Miles (24. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigzonk (25. April 2008)

Mal meine alte 8600GTS und meine neue XFX 8800GTX im Größenvergleich.


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (25. April 2008)

Hi, hier mal ein längen vergleich, der alten und neuen GX2^^

(und wo habt ihr alle, diese weißen Tische her???)


----------



## exxe (25. April 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Richtig geil.
> 
> Schaut so aus als ob das gute Stück noch mit externem Netzteil laufen würde. Zumindest sieht man nicht so schmandig aufgelötete 4-Pol Anschlüsse  Und die Lüfter sehen auch noch so unverfuscht aus
> 
> Richtig sääääähhhhxxxyy Teil.




hab zwar ein VoodooVolts, läuft aber übers interne netzteil und dann die kabel unten rum geführt
hab die luxus version die man auch abschrauben kann.
ein anderes problem, das slotblech ist von ner normalen 5500AGP und hat kein loch für das externe netzteil. wurden einfach zu wenige mit loch hergestelt.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2000Miles (25. April 2008)

Das ist kein weißer Tisch, sondern die Rückseite von einem Kalender. Die ist schön glatt und ebenmäßig weiß.

Als alternative könnte man weiße Pape nehmen.


----------



## exxe (25. April 2008)

mal wieder was neues altes
ausnamsweise mal kein 3dfx, aber auch was nettes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (25. April 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> ..ein anderes problem, das slotblech ist von ner normalen 5500AGP und hat kein loch für das externe netzteil. wurden einfach zu wenige mit loch hergestelt.....





Wo kein Loch ist, machste eins hin  Bissel bohren und feilen und fettich is die einizgartige Blende

Hab hier auch noch so ein paar Karten rumliegen, werde am Wochenende mal ein paar Foto's machen.


Gruß


----------



## 2000Miles (25. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (26. April 2008)

ein kleines nettes detail



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (26. April 2008)

Hier mal meine HD3870.


----------



## exxe (26. April 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Hier mal meine HD3870.



warum nennen sich die bilder ...evga-8800gt....


----------



## pumadiace (27. April 2008)

Gainward 512MB Geforce 9600GT PCX Golden Sample PCIe


----------



## Lee (28. April 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> warum nennen sich die bilder ...evga-8800gt....



Ach, die waren von nem Thread in dem jemand meine 3870 gegen seine 8800gt tauschen wollt und ich hatte halt keine Lust mit meiner 1000er Leitung die Bilder noch einmal hochzuladen.


----------



## Overlocked (28. April 2008)

Meine 8800gt:


----------



## KvD (29. April 2008)

gepimte 8800gts g92 stock air kühlung on v-mod, mit der (idle) voltage nicht über 50°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (29. April 2008)

KvD schrieb:


> gepimte 8800gts g92 stock air kühlung on v-mod, mit der (idle) voltage nicht über 50°
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht geil aus! Und was bringt sie an Leistung? z.b. 3DMark??


----------



## KvD (29. April 2008)

ich bekome die karte mit 1,45v load mit 900/2160/1137 durch den 06er, was mit meiner CPU (E4300 3ghz) 13k punkte sind


----------



## exxe (29. April 2008)

viel grafikkarte siet man ja nicht........



ne seltene voodoo4, gestern erst bekommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (30. April 2008)

Quantum3D Obsidian2 S-12 AGP-TV

Die einzigste 3dfx Voodoo 2 mit AGP Anschluss! Sehr kompakt! Eine sehr seltene Karte, mir sind inklusive meiner nur 7 Stück weltweit bekannt.

Kommt heut abend evtl. zu ebay...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (30. April 2008)

hehe ich hab mal was rausgekramt... ich glaub die Bilder hab ich noch nie gezeigt...
Das waren meine ersten Fotografien bei meinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber, als wir das Fotostudio und eine neue Kamera (EOS350D) erhalten haben... Hab dann nach der Arbeit bissel geübt^^

Und nein, ich hab weder bei 3dfx noch bei Cyberdyne Systems gearbeitet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Mai 2008)

Mein 2 Baby´s


----------



## Monti (1. Mai 2008)

@TM30

Sehr geil!!


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (2. Mai 2008)

Hier mal meine GTS von Foxconn
Bilder mit Kühler folgen noch.

PS: alle mit Handy-cam geschossen.


----------



## xQlusive (2. Mai 2008)

Monti schrieb:


> @TM30
> 
> Sehr geil!!



echt mal, gute fotos, da merkt man mal wieder das die eos serie richtig geile Kameras sind... sind mir persönlich nur zu teuer, mir reicht auch ne pentax DSL 

aber wie gesagt, super bild quali, und super motiv


----------



## TM30 (3. Mai 2008)

Vor paar Tagen bei Mindfactory für nen Kumpel im Midnight Shopping bestellt:

Ne Sparkle 8800GT für 120 inkl. Versand 
Abgebildet war der Standardkühler, und was kam 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (3. Mai 2008)

@TM30
Hat diese Sparkle 8800GT, 256 oder 512 MB Speicher??
120Euronen inkl. Versand? Wahnsinns Kurs 

Hab gerade mal bei mIndfactory vorbeigeschaut und habe festgestellt das da zweimal "Sparkle" in der Produktliste ist
1. Sparkle Computer
2. Sparkle Power

Wo ist da der Unterschied??


----------



## Dr.Helium (3. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine stark geschundene Sapphire 9800 Pro mit ehrenvollem R360 . Damals für knapp 400 (?) gekauft, dann kam ein Artic Silencer drauf, dessen Kugellager hatte sich allerdings dazu entschieden Abschied zu nehmen, wodurch die Graka immer mal wieder heiß lief beim daddeln. Dann kam anfangs ein Waküaufsatz von Innovatek drauf, welcher allerdings ausgelaufen ist. Graka nass aber funktionstüchtig. Später folgte dann der auf den ersten beiden Bildern zu sehene WaKü-Aufsatz drauf. Was auf dem zweiten Bild an den Kontakten zu sehen ist, dass weisse, ist "nur" Korrosion. Die 9800 Pro läuft noch, unter Dauerbelastung bricht sie allerdings zusammen. Es waren auch mal auf allen VRAM's passive Kühlerblöcke installiert, aber die sind nach und nach abgefallen .
Sie hatte einfach ein schweres Leben .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier zwei ATI Rage Pro Turbo mit 8MB Speicher. Es sind *fast* die gleichen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier eine holde Dame. Eine ELSA ERAZOR III Pro -A32
Diese Grafikkarte habe ich seit ich "klein" bin . Mit etwa 12 Jahren bekam ich einen 500 MHz AMD mit 192 MB RAM, einer 3 GB Festplatte und dieser Grafikkarte. Nicht 'Made in China' sondern 'Made in Hungary'! Ich habe mit ihr Star Wars Jedi Knight 1 und Jedi Knight 2 (ja!!!11), Dungeon Siege, Diablo 2 und vieeeles mehr durch gespielt. Es war nicht immer einfach oder gar ruckelfrei aber mit dem nötigen Willen ging es.
Ich verbeuge mich vor ihr für die zusammen verbrachte Zeit :bow:


----------



## TM30 (9. Mai 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> @TM30
> Hat diese Sparkle 8800GT, 256 oder 512 MB Speicher??
> 120Euronen inkl. Versand? Wahnsinns Kurs
> 
> ...



Die hat natürlich 512MB... Ansonsten wären 120 inkl. Versand kein guter Preis


----------



## exxe (10. Mai 2008)

eine voodoo2 von PowerColor
Hergestellt anfang 2000 war dann im SLI immer noch sehr gut zu gebrachen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (12. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (13. Mai 2008)

Hier mal noch so ein Schätzchen
Es ist eine ATI Radeon 7000 oder so ähnlich mit sagenhaften 64 MB Vram für den AGP Slot....
sry . für die bilder sind von einem W810i mein Vater hat gerade die Ixus


----------



## TM30 (17. Mai 2008)

Von mir auch endlich mal wieder mal was "neues"... hab mir ne 8500GT (GDDR3) für nen Hybrid SLi Test geholt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derNetteMann (19. Mai 2008)

Meine Asus EN8800 Ultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mich (19. Mai 2008)

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

@mich: Was is des für ne Karte?


----------



## mich (19. Mai 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> @mich: Was is des für ne Karte?




Matrox MGA, 8 Mb

*Edit*:1998 produziert


----------



## mich (19. Mai 2008)

Hab noch was älteres gefunden:
Trident TVGA8900CL
1992 produziert
 *edit* 2 Mb


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

Ich dürfte im Keller noch ne ältere haben, bin aber jetz zu faul


----------



## mich (19. Mai 2008)

Hab noch ne alte, aber net so alt:
Matrox MGA 64bit 1997, 16 Mb


----------



## exxe (20. Mai 2008)

a schnuggeliche voodoomac 4500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myvendetta (22. Mai 2008)

Geforce 7800GTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (23. Mai 2008)

Mal zum Anfang heute ein paar Bilder von der 9800GX2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zum Schluß noch die Verpackung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clock-king (23. Mai 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Mal zum Anfang heute ein paar Bilder von der 9800GX2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich seh da 2mal die selbe Verpackung?!?
Da hatte jemand wohl den Drang nach viel Power!


----------



## ED101 (24. Mai 2008)

Ja nach viel Stromverbrauch


----------



## ED101 (24. Mai 2008)

So hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von einer 9600GT.

Nr 1 von EVGA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doppelt hät besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die XFX Variante




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht sinnvoll aber schön, die grünen DVI-Anschlüsse der XFX-Karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die ursprüngliche Heimat der Karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt ihr mehr?


----------



## TM30 (25. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (25. Mai 2008)

Hier mal noch eine kleine Karte von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So 

und wie immer noch die Verpackung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Mai 2008)

mich schrieb:


> Hab noch ne alte, aber net so alt:
> Matrox MGA 64bit 1997, 16 Mb


Nein, 4MiB.

also 32Mb(it)...


----------



## push@max (25. Mai 2008)

@ED101  sind das alles deine eigenen Karten?


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. Mai 2008)

OMFG 

ED101: Wieviele Karten hast du Zuhause rumliegen 
Biste Redakteur oder Tester oder hast du einfach zu viel Geld?


----------



## ED101 (26. Mai 2008)

Um euch zu beruhigen, nein die liegen nicht alle bei mir daheim rum. Und nein ich bin kein Redakteur oder Tester. Sind Testmuster zur Validierung von denen ich privat nichts habe. Zur Zeit scheitert es leider am vernünftigen Untersatz für die Karten, der ein QX6700 einfach dann begrenzt und ich die 9800GX2 gar nicht testen kann da ich kein kompatibles Netzteil habe 

Aber nun genug heute mal etwas älteres eine 8800GTS (G80)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie üblich die Verpackung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (27. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich sie schon längst verkauft haben, konnte mich aber schlussendlich nicht von ihr trennen.  Schon Jahre im Ruhestand. Läuft aber noch. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. Mai 2008)

Achja... mein Baby (ich hoffe sie kommt bald an ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (27. Mai 2008)

Und nun mal noch eine 9800 GTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie immer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt ihr noch mehr? Hab glaub ich noch ein paar Qudaro Karten und ein paar ATI Exemplare (FireGL & Radeon) da.


----------



## xTc (27. Mai 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Und nun mal noch eine 9800 GTX
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klar möchte ich/wir mehr. Meine Anschrift schicke ich dir via PN. Dann kannste mir die zuschicken.


----------



## ED101 (27. Mai 2008)

Bilder nicht Karten :-p


----------



## tj3011 (28. Mai 2008)

Hier mal was von mir. 
Ist nix besonderes. 
1. 9800 Pro 128Mb
2. 6600GT  128Mb
3. 9800Se  128Mb
4. 6600GT  256Mb
​


----------



## buzty (28. Mai 2008)

@xtc: was is das für eine karte? unter dem kühler sieht man ja nit soo viel


----------



## xTc (28. Mai 2008)

buzty schrieb:


> @xtc: was is das für eine karte? unter dem kühler sieht man ja nit soo viel



Bei der Grafikkarte handelt es sich um eine "Abit Siluro GF4 Ti4200". Die Karte verfügt über 64MB DDR Speicher und arbeitet mit AGP 4x. Hat schon eingies auf dem Puckel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Mai 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> @mich: Was is des für ne Karte?


Späte Matrox G200 OEM.


----------



## Budweiser (29. Mai 2008)

So hier erstmal ne Elitegroup 8800 GT mir gefällt sie nicht aber 41 Grad unter Last spreche bände :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Monster ne 7900 GX2 von XFX satte 9800 Punkte @ilde mit nem Core 2 6400 @ 3,4 GHz erreicht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Gehäuse musste erst zurecht geschnitten werden  )


----------



## exxe (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuXeR (31. Mai 2008)

Hier ist meine neue alte 8800GT (bei der ersten hab ich nen anderen Kuhler drauf getan, übertakten und irgendwas ist durchgebrannt, hab gedacht, dass die mir nicht mehr umgetuascht wird, aber man kanns ja mal versuchen. Alter Kühler drauf zurüch geschickt und 3 Wochen später kamm der Anruf, dass ich sie abholen kann) Hab jetzt die neue eingebaut und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Kühler nicht gleich dem Referenzkühler ist, auf jedenfall kühlter die Karte um ca. 10° besser als der Referenzkühler.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (31. Mai 2008)

Wurde nicht bei der 8800GT der Referenzkühler nachträglich verbessert?


----------



## Bang0o (31. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine
da ich zu blöd für fotos bin klau ich mir das einfach mal von ed101
einziger unterschied: statt pny ein sparkle aufkleber


----------



## holzkreuz (2. Juni 2008)

So hier mal meine umgebaute 8800GTX@Ultra

Lüfter ist ein Enermax 92mm


----------



## tj3011 (3. Juni 2008)

Hier noch ma was von mir.
GeForce 4 MX440-SE D64M
Funzt natürlich noch


----------



## exa (3. Juni 2008)

"scharfes" teil


----------



## Fransen (3. Juni 2008)

Wow wahsinnig scharf
-->>und ich dachte ich sehe ohne Kontaklinsen schlecht


----------



## Mojo (3. Juni 2008)

Meine Grafikarte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juni 2008)

So...
da sind meine Schätzchen!

Eine 8800GTS/320 und eine 8800GT/512.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlechte Kabelverlegung - ich weiß...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefa3916 (3. Juni 2008)

abend miteinander,

was mir da mal aufgefallen ist, die ganzen hersteller, nvidia, ati, ect hauen auf ihre grakas super schöne gpu kühler drauf. was ja ganz schön ist aber, 
wenn man die dann verbaut sieht man die schöne pracht leider nicht mehr, da die karte nach untenschaut somit eigentlich sinnlos 

was denkt ihr darüber


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich mal auf den Boden des Cases einen Spiegel machen. Aber naja. Bis jetzt nicht passiert.

Die BFG-Karten sind so geil. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt. Das man das nicht sieht, bringt es nicht viel


----------



## Letni (3. Juni 2008)

> Aber wie gesagt. Das man das nicht sieht, bringt es nicht viel


Baut euer Mainboard einfach andersrum ein. 

Nur sollte man dann darauf achten, dass die Kühlung noch einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juni 2008)

Äh.
Ich bereue die Frage sicher gleich aber:
*Wie?*


----------



## Lee (3. Juni 2008)

Passendes Gehäuse kaufen oder basteln


----------



## <--@ndré--> (3. Juni 2008)

Kein Geld 

Und außerdem: Ich geb doch kein Geld aus um irgendeinen Aufkleber mit einem Hund (XFX) zu sehen. 

Aber die Idee ist gut


----------



## push@max (3. Juni 2008)

Dann zeig ich heuch mal meine Leadtek 6800Ultra 256MB AGP


----------



## ED101 (6. Juni 2008)

Heute mal wieder eine 8800 GTS, diesmal von EVGA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobybrueck (6. Juni 2008)

Und hier mal eine "kleine" ASUS EAH3850/G/HTDI/512M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat jemand noch eine Idee, was man noch so schönes auf die Spannungswandler draufhauen könnte?


----------



## No_Limit (8. Juni 2008)

Spiegel aufm Boden, so wie hier bei mir hier? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Zu sehen ist eine 8800 GT von Gainward, mit modifiziertem S1

mfg No_Limit


----------



## ED101 (8. Juni 2008)

Hier mal eine 3450




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine 3450...
> 
> * ...Full Quote abgeändert.*



Ich hab da mal eine Frage, arbeitest du in einem Hardware Laden oder sowas? Das du so viele Grafikkarten bei dir hast? Falls du was über hast, immer her damit.


----------



## ED101 (8. Juni 2008)

Nein nicht direkt. Sind Testmuster die wieder zurück müssen, also ich kann sie testen, daheim habe ich aber nix davon 

Aber hier mal ein paar 3650 Varianten.

Aktiv:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal passiv:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal aktiv, aber "silent" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Da die Fotos alle auf Arbeit entstehen und ich dort in sachen Ausleuchtung nichts machen kann, bitte ich die Qualität zu entschuldigen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

Die Designer der Verpackungen hatten auch schon mal bessere Zeit.


----------



## ED101 (8. Juni 2008)

Auf jeden Fall 

Hier mal der Vergleich 3850 vs 3870.

At first the 3850:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt die 3870:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

Also ich erkenn' keinen Unterschied.


----------



## ED101 (8. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch keinen gefunden!

So wie wärs mal mit ner Open GL Karte, fangen wir mal mit einer FX3500 an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juni 2008)

hier mal mein neuer Schatz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (8. Juni 2008)

von mir auch mal wieder was aus meiner mittlerweile sehr bescheidenen Sammlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Made in Germany 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Juni 2008)

Moinsen,

habe gerade die 7600GT sauber gemacht und muss sagen, sieht ja aus wie Neu.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*************

Misst habe vergessen ein Vorher Bild zu machen....

Soviel dazu, das man vorher nichmal das Schwarze (lamellen) erkennen konnte...

Unbegreiflich wie man so mit seiner Hardware umgehen kann, mal gut das die GraKa von meinem SchwippSchwager ist....und der absolut kein Fabel für "saubere" Hardware hat...*fg...
*
Schönen Gruss an =/BTC/=snem *WinkeWinke*





*


----------



## ED101 (9. Juni 2008)

Matrox QID (4 Schirmlösung)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Juni 2008)

verdammt geil das teil, sowas müsste man haben


----------



## ED101 (10. Juni 2008)

Ja allerdings ist die nix fürs Zocken o.ä.
Etwas performanter und mit 4 Monitor Kit (Plus Version) die Matrox P690




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. Juni 2008)

ED101? Wir müssen uns mal ganz schnell persönlich treffen.


----------



## myvendetta (10. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (11. Juni 2008)

So dann wollen will ich euch mal noch ein paar ATI OpenGL Karten nicht vorenthalten, fangen wir erstmal klein an mit einer FireGL V5600.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: @myvendetta, ich hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen romantischen Abend


----------



## Lee (11. Juni 2008)

Hast du auch ne V8600 da?


----------



## myvendetta (11. Juni 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> @myvendetta, ich hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen romantischen Abend



hatte das dinner eigentlich für meine 8800gtx und die 7800gtx arrangiert, in der hoffnung auf nachwuchs


----------



## ED101 (11. Juni 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Hast du auch ne V8600 da?


Sei nicht so neugierig, ich hab gesagt wir fangen klein an 



myvendetta schrieb:


> hatte das dinner eigentlich für meine 8800gtx und die 7800gtx arrangiert, in der hoffnung auf nachwuchs


Und hat es geklappt?  Wird es eine GTX280?

So dann Part 2 von 5 die V7600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myvendetta (11. Juni 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Und hat es geklappt?  Wird es eine GTX280?



nein, aber die 88er ist schwanger mit drei siamesischen zwillingen a la 9800gx2


----------



## ED101 (11. Juni 2008)

Na da...

Part 3 von 5 die V7700




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2008)

sag mal sind diese buissness karten nicht schweineteuer???


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

Wahrscheinlich.
Aber da er sie nicht bezahlt.


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2008)

Geile Karten ED101 *sabber*

Go on


----------



## Lee (11. Juni 2008)

Die GLs sehen soviel besser aus als die normalen


----------



## ED101 (11. Juni 2008)

So nun für *XtremeFX* Part 4 von 5 die V8600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So als Tipp, die nächste Karte ein Marktwert von ca 2000, also ja, die OpenGL Karten sind teuer bis schweineteuer


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juni 2008)

Warum hat die hinten einen Griff dran? Zum Wegschmeißen? 



> Marktwert von ca 2000





> OpenGL Karten sind teuer bis schweineteuer



*Ja!*


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juni 2008)

die Voodoo 5 6000 hatte auch nen Griff hinten dran
(ich hoffe ich habe die Bezeichnung der Karte richtig geschrieben ansonsten werde ich heute noch gesteinigt)

aber wieso der Griff??? ist eig ne gute Frage
vlt damit man nicht bein Ein/Ausbau der Karte an die Kontakte fasst


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2008)

Hammer Teil 

lass mich raten... ATI FireGL V8650


----------



## Lee (11. Juni 2008)

lecker 
Haben will  aber net zum benutzen, sondern um sie in die Vitrine zu stellen  [Scherz]

Ach ja, als nächstes kommt die 8650er. Es kommt keine andere in Frage, denn es gibt keine teurere von ATI als diese^^


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juni 2008)

wie viel Power hatt die denn eigentlich
mehr als eine 8800GTX oder ist die soch eher auf HD2800XT Nivau

sieht en bisl aus wie ein Sportwagen der Griff ist der Heckspoiler


----------



## Lee (11. Juni 2008)

Die Karte ist in spielen lahm. Die ist fürs 3D Rendering, CAD etc. Fürn professionellen Einsatz eben. Übrigens, die Karte ist R600 basierend.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juni 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Die Karte ist in spielen lahm. Die ist fürs 3D Rendering, CAD etc. Fürn professionellen Einsatz eben. Übrigens, die Karte ist R600 basierend.


da lag ich ja mit der HD2800XT fast richtig die ist ja ein R600 oder???

die großen Quadros von NV sind auch fast so schnell wie die GTX


----------



## ED101 (12. Juni 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hammer Teil
> 
> lass mich raten... ATI FireGL V8650


 
Der "Griff" ist ein Retention Modul für Workstation und Server zum Einbau damit die Karte auch hinten noch einmal halt hat.

Korrekt, Teil 5 von 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man achte auf die Speichergröße, damit kann man wirklich grosse und komplexe CAD Modelle bearbeiten.

Ps: Leider habe ich keine Fotos von den Quadroplexen von NVidia gemacht


----------



## exxe (12. Juni 2008)

die karte auf der OVP is ja mal sehr IHHHHHH mit dem grünen PCB und rotem lüfter 
und bei der kleineren auch 


aber echt nette sammlung
auch die matrox karten, aber da fehlt noch die PCIe 1x karte


----------



## ED101 (12. Juni 2008)

Ja das rote PCB passt viel besser aber das andere wird wohl ein Vorserienmodell gewesen sein.

Da fehlen noch mehrer Sachen aber man kann ja nicht alles haben


----------



## El-Hanfo (12. Juni 2008)

Geile Kärtchen!
Die Lüfter erinnern mich stark an die der g80-gts oder 88gtx

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juni 2008)

@ED101
Hast auch noch ein paar Bilderchen von hinten? 
Von vorn is ja langweilig, da tut man ja nix sehen...


----------



## Haxti (12. Juni 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @ED101
> Hast auch noch ein paar Bilderchen von hinten?
> Von vorn is ja langweilig, da tut man ja nix sehen...



Doch der Kühler sieht goil aus 

Ich mach morgen noch von ner TNT2 und ner Rage n Foddo  GF3 liegt beim freund für meinen Quake 3 Rechner.

Hab mit der Rage mal Need for Speed MW gestartet^^ man kann im hauptmenü nix erkenne, weil die Karte mit den overlays glaub ich nicht klar kommt ^^


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juni 2008)

@ED101 mach bitte am Montag nen paar schicke Fotos einer GTX280


----------



## ED101 (16. Juni 2008)

Habe gerade im Keller auch noch ein paar Karten aus meinen alten Rechnern entdeckt, mach mal bei Gelegenheit noch ein paar Fotos von denen. Die GTX280 habe ich noch nicht und die Produktfotos die ich habe darf ich nicht raus geben. Aber versprochen, wenn ich eine habe und der Release von NVidia offiziell vollzogen ist, gibts auch davon Bilder.


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2008)

Yeah sehr schön  Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Fransen (16. Juni 2008)

Nicht nur du


----------



## ED101 (19. Juni 2008)

So die erste Karte (GTX280) ist seit gestern da, jetzt muss ich nur noch an die Cam denken.


----------



## exxe (20. Juni 2008)

dann will ich nochmal
eine 3dfx voodoo3 3500TV mit NTSC Tuner auf nem 3dfx Werbe T-Shirt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medina (20. Juni 2008)

ich wollt ma nachfragen welcher der bessere der beiden graka kügler is, da ich hier sehr oft nen accelero sehe 

der accelero oder nen thermalright hr 30(03?) gt....soll auf ne 8800 gts g92?


----------



## exxe (20. Juni 2008)

ehhh
das is n Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< Thread

mach am besten was neues auf


----------



## Maggats (20. Juni 2008)

zotac amp 8800gt mit accelero s1 und scythe s-flex


----------



## ED101 (21. Juni 2008)

So und hier wie versprochen die Bilder der GTX280.

Die GTX260 Bilder folgen sobald ich ein Sample habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gewünscht, diesmal mit "Rückansicht" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juni 2008)

uhh wie geil auch noch von EVGA, du weißt genau was ich will


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

Das Beste ist ja immer noch der PCIe-Anschluss.
Der sieht so lächerlich klein aus bei der GTX. 
Mit meinem Gehäuse snid da Probleme vorprogrammiert!


----------



## Falco (21. Juni 2008)

Hier meine HD 3850: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und meine alte 2600XT:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ED101 (22. Juni 2008)

So mal hier noch was grosses, die 3870X2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

Traumhaft, ich beneide dich echt total.  Ich würd auch gern Grafikkarte testen  

Schade nur, das du die Karten hinterher wieder abgeben musst oder? Darf man fragen als was du arbeitest? In einem PC-Shop? Oder testest du die Karten neben deinem eigentlichem Beruf?


Die GTX280 ist ja mal der hammer, die 3870X2 ist aber auch nicht schlecht.  Mehr!


----------



## ED101 (22. Juni 2008)

Ja die Karten müssen alle wieder zurück. Ich mache das nur nebenbei, hab i.d.R. auch kaum Zeit dafür. Wird meist nur angeschmissen und dann gehts mit der normalen Arbeit weiter. Später wird dann geschaut ob alles klappt. 

Mehr? Ok, dann mal was kleines. Die NVS290 eine ganz kleine aber Linuxfähige OpenGL Karte. Großer Vorteil, auch bei der Low Profile Variante lassen sich dank DMS59 Anschluß 2 Monitore anschließen. (gibt auch eine VGA Kabelpeitsche)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2008)

ED101 schrieb:


> Ja die Karten müssen alle wieder zurück. Ich mache das nur nebenbei, hab i.d.R. auch kaum Zeit dafür. Wird meist nur angeschmissen und dann gehts mit der normalen Arbeit weiter. Später wird dann geschaut ob alles klappt.
> 
> Mehr? Ok, dann mal was kleines. Die NVS290 eine ganz kleine aber Linuxfähige OpenGL Karte. Großer Vorteil, auch bei der Low Profile Variante lassen sich dank DMS59 Anschluß 2 Monitore anschließen. (gibt auch eine VGA Kabelpeitsche)
> 
> .....




Oh, das echt schade das du die Karten wieder abgeben musst. Falls du mal keine Zeit dafür hast, ich übernehme gerne.   Auf was testest du die Karten den? 3DMark und sowas?


----------



## ED101 (22. Juni 2008)

Die Karten müssen erstmal im Dauertest meist 3D Mark stabil laufen und nicht überhitzen, bei den OpenGL Karten sind es i.d.R. CAD Anwendungen oder halt ein GL Mark. Stabilität/Kompatibilität ist da das wichtigste. Die Ergebnisse sind eher nebensache.
Und dann gleich mal noch eine 4-Schirm Lösung, die NVS440




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (22. Juni 2008)

quadro gibts nur von PNY oder?
warum bekommst du die, auch will.....


----------



## Potman (22. Juni 2008)

Meine Grakas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Juni 2008)

So meine neuste Graka:

Eine XFX 7900GS 600M XXX mit einen Accelero S1+12cm Xilence Lüfter und einen GPU und RAM Voltmod.

hier die Ansicht von Oben (das Links ist ein Celeron S 420)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die Ansicht von Unten (man sieht links oben den Silberlack von den GPU VMod)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (22. Juni 2008)

Der gute alte Celeron. 

Wenn ich eine 9600GT mit einem Accelero aufrüsten will - welchen sollte ich nehmen?
Denn passen tut sowohl der S1 Rev.2 als auch der S2!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Der gute alte Celeron.
> 
> Wenn ich eine 9600GT mit einem Accelero aufrüsten will - welchen sollte ich nehmen?
> Denn passen tut sowohl der S1 Rev.2 als auch der S2!



Jaja der Celeron  ich suche grade ein schönes Board als neue Heimat für ihn (es soll ein P45 werden aber mit DDR3 RAM für hohen FSB).
Die Frage der Kühler, wenn dann der S1 rev2. weil der S1 für Highend Grakas gedacht ist und er besser kühlt als der S2.
Die 7900GS bekommt der S1 mit 12cm Antec Lüfter auf unter 55°C und das mit 1,5 Volt GPU Spannung (Standard sind 1,2 Volt).
Der Xilence Lüfter wird, sobald ich die 7900GS wieder habe, durch einen 12cm 1700 RPM Lüfter ersetzt 

MFG


MFG


----------



## ED101 (23. Juni 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> quadro gibts nur von PNY oder?
> warum bekommst du die, auch will.....


 
Ja, die Quadros dürfen in Deutschland nur von PNY vertrieben werden.
Wieso ich die bekomme... Jeder wie er verdient


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (24. Juni 2008)

PoV *GTX 260* 

Ps: sorry für die qualität, meine camera ist im a***


----------



## RomeoJ (24. Juni 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> PoV GTX 260
> 
> Ps: sorry für die qualität, meine camera ist im a***



geiles ding...auf deinen bildern sieht die heftigst GROSS aus...

Hast viel Platz im Gehäuse??


----------



## xTc (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

Jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch.
Vom roten PCB zu urteilen sage ich ATI, aber welche? HD38*0 würde ich schätzen.


----------



## xTc (24. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch.
> Vom roten PCB zu urteilen sage ich ATI, aber welche? HD38*0 würde ich schätzen.



Damn ich seh gerade das man den Sticker nicht erkennt.  Schau bei meinem Tagebuch. Da wird das Geheimniss gelüftet. 

Edit: das mit dem Sticker war so gar keine Absicht  Rein garnicht  Ist mir gerade echt erst aufgefallen.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (24. Juni 2008)

hd 3850


----------



## xTc (24. Juni 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> hd 3850



Falsch


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

Mhm...ich würde *raten*: Eine HD4850?


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (24. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Falsch


 
shice 4850?! 



RomeoJ schrieb:


> geiles ding...auf deinen bildern sieht die heftigst GROSS aus...
> 
> Hast viel Platz im Gehäuse??


 
jaja die gtx 260 ist schon ordentlich groß
aber sieht hammer geil aus, die ganze karte ist vom kühler eingeschlossen, und dan noch das schwarze PCB


----------



## xTc (24. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Mhm...ich würde *raten*: Eine HD4850?



Wat? Wie? Steht doch nix dabei. Oder kennst du die PBC's so gut? 

la la la la


----------



## mjx (24. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe


----------



## Firestriker (24. Juni 2008)

hier mal zwei bilder von meiner geleibten HIS X1900XT IceQ3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inthehouse (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo...

hier habe ich meine abgelichtet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firestriker (24. Juni 2008)

Hab noch ein einzelnes Bild meiner alten Hercules Radeon 9800 SE All-in-Wonder mit TV Tuner und Fernbedienung, die man per Mod-Treiber auf ne 9800 Pro freischalten konnte


----------



## inthehouse (24. Juni 2008)

ich habe noch einige gefunden...


*ATI HIS IceQ II X800 Pro flashed @XT*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nvidia 7800GTX Gigabyte "Turbo Forceware"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nvidia Asus 8800 GTS 640MB*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigger060 (24. Juni 2008)

Ne 640MB GTS kann ich auch bieten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Juni 2008)

Ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (24. Juni 2008)

so hier noch mal was schönes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (24. Juni 2008)

Bah..ist die hässlich! 

Okey, "hässlich" vielleicht nicht, aber ich finde andere Karten schöner. Diese "Komplettummantelung" gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## xTc (24. Juni 2008)

Komm, ich poste auch nochmal eins. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (24. Juni 2008)

ach kommt das kommt doch alles nicht an eine wünderschöne 9800GTX ran (nur vom Aussehen her meine ich)


----------



## exxe (25. Juni 2008)

warum steht in den news eigendlich 



> *User-Bilder von Grafikkarten (Teil 1)*



Das is doch jetzt schon das dritte mal


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

da will ich mich auch mal einreihen mit einer kleinen Ansammlung von Grafikkarten...

fangen wir mit der Gainward 6800 Ultra an...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gehen wir weiter zur Gainward 7800 GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der Vergleich zwischen Gainward 7800 GTX und PoV 7900 GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich Gainward 7800 GTX und Sapphire Radeon X1950 XTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine XFX 8800 GTS (G80) mit 640 MB ohne Platikgeäuse und ohne Kühlkörper



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

weiter gehts...

mit der XFX 8800 GTS (G92) mit 512 MB, normale Ansicht und ohne Kühler. Die hatte ich im SLI zu laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu guter letzt meine aktuelle, Sparkle 9800 GTX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich noch n bissel suche, kommen sicher auch noch Bilder meiner 9700 Pro, 9800 Pro @ XT, der 6600 GT, der 6800 GT zum vorschein...


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

Alt gegen Neu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

Ui... hast du einen großen Leistungsunterschied bemerkt? Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus?!


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (25. Juni 2008)

wieso kauft man sich statt 2 gts eine gtx 
ist doch der selbe chip


----------



## Letni (25. Juni 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> wieso kauft man sich statt 2 gts eine gtx
> ist doch der selbe chip



Also ich sehe das weder 2 GTS, noch eine GTX. 
Das ist doch wohl eine HD 4850!?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juni 2008)

@Letni:
Schau mal hier den Post von NEoCX - dann weißt du Bescheid!


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

> wieso kauft man sich statt 2 gts eine gtx
> ist doch der selbe chip



Joar, stimmt schon, und die beiden GTS waren auch zusammen deutlich schneller als die 9800 GTX. Aber das hatte 2 Gründe: zum einen war das verwendete Mainboard, das ASUS Strike II Formula ein total verbugtes Schrottboard das mir nur Probleme gemacht hat (MCP hatte unter Last fast 90°C etc) und zweitens waren die beiden Karten in verbindung mit dem heißem Board einfach nur eine Hitzequelle, die dann auch entsprechend laut waren. Und da mein PC im Wohnzimmer steht, war das nicht vertretbar!

Mit dem Intelboard und der 9800 GTX ist das System nun angenehm leise und die Leistung stimmt auch. CoD:AW kann ich auf 1920x1200 mit allen Details flüssig spielen. Das reicht.


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

NEoCX schrieb:


> Ui... hast du einen großen Leistungsunterschied bemerkt? Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke aus?!



Lautstärke finde ich nicht so schlimm. Sobald die Anforderungen wie z.B. Filterung höher werden vernichtet die HD4850 die GTS ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Poste in meinem Tagebuch auch noch Benches.


Hier noch ein Bild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

> Lautstärke finde ich nicht so schlimm.



subjektiv lauter als die GTS oder leiser?! Ich bin nämlich schwer am überlegen, mir vielleicht auch son Gerät zuzulegen... wenn sie leise ist, vielleicht sogar zwei, bei den günstigen Preisen


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (25. Juni 2008)

NEoCX schrieb:


> ...



achso, nadann kann ichd ich gut verstehn, ich hab auch anfangs gedacht ich hol mir ein striker 2, doch man hört ja nur negatives über die.. frechheit.

wegen der hitzequelle, ich muss sagen die gtx 260 wird auch anständig heiß jetzt im sommer. vl muss ich mir die 4870er doch noch mal genauer ansehn


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

> vl muss ich mir die 4870er doch noch mal genauer ansehn



...die werden aber sicher auch nicht viel kühler bleiben. Ich bin so unentschlossen, eigentlich hätte ich viel lieber eine gute und schnelle Single Karte, dann muss man sich nicht mit der Hitze und dem lärm rumärgern. Vielleicht bringt ja die GTX 280 im 55nm Refresh die erhoffte Ablösung. Momentan sind mir die neuen GTX noch a) zu teuer b) zu laut!

Ich hab auch schon über ne Wakü nachgedacht, aber da muss ich erstma genau planen, weil ich nur 2x120 + 1x120 Radi ins Gehäuse unterkriegen würde. Mal schauen.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (25. Juni 2008)

NEoCX schrieb:


> ...die werden aber sicher auch nicht viel kühler bleiben. Ich bin so unentschlossen, eigentlich hätte ich viel lieber eine gute und schnelle Single Karte, dann muss man sich nicht mit der Hitze und dem lärm rumärgern. Vielleicht bringt ja die GTX 280 im 55nm Refresh die erhoffte Ablösung. Momentan sind mir die neuen GTX noch a) zu teuer b) zu laut!
> 
> Ich hab auch schon über ne Wakü nachgedacht, aber da muss ich erstma genau planen, weil ich nur 2x120 + 1x120 Radi ins Gehäuse unterkriegen würde. Mal schauen.



nein, also meine 260er ist absolut nicht laut, im gegenteil, die hört man gar nicht, weder im idle noch unter last. und sie ist leiser als meine g80 gts,

um wieder zum thema zu kommen gleich mal die g80 :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NEoCX (25. Juni 2008)

> nein, also meine 260er ist absolut nicht laut, im gegenteil, die hört man gar nicht, weder im idle noch unter last. und sie ist leiser als meine g80 gts,
> 
> um wieder zum thema zu kommen gleich mal die g80 :



mh... sehr interessant, allerding stellt die GTX260 für mich keine Option dar, entweder gleich die Große GTX oder meine 9800 GTX behalten, sonst ist der Leistungszuwachs einfach zu gering. 

Aber kommt Zeit kommt Rat (bzw. neue Karten)


----------



## abbo (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibs zwar schon, aber naja

Gruß


----------



## TM30 (27. Juni 2008)

war leider schon bissel dunkel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (28. Juni 2008)

okay
keine Grafikkarte aber sehr geniale werbung für eine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tovar (28. Juni 2008)

Moin ihr Hardware-hungrigen !
Ich will natürlich auch meine G80 hier vorstellen, es handelt sich um die EVGA 8800GTS 640MB KO ACS3 version.

Sahnestück ...nur weil "Sie" etwas älter ist bedeutet es ja nicht das Sie gleich schlecht ist.

Taktraten sind laut GPU-Z    580      850        1404 
 GPU     VRAM     Shader  eingestellt.

Habe sie noch weiter hoch gejagt und läuft seit einem halben jahr stabil auf 

 679/1060/1702 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmal den allerwärtesten.....: DIE RÜCKSEITE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Solche Taktraten erforden natürlich auch eine ordentliche Kühlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwann muss auch sie weichen


----------



## exxe (28. Juni 2008)

meinst du nicht das die bilder etwas breit sind?

zumal abload ja immer noch den              Thumbnail für Foren (1) code mit dazu gibt


----------



## Tovar (28. Juni 2008)

Geschichte......


----------



## McZonk (28. Juni 2008)

Für solche Fälle gibt es den Edit Button! Unsere Forenregeln sagen max. 900px. Zudem hast du die Möglichkeit die Bilder bequem über das Forum zu hosten, was zudem noch Ladezeit spart. Ich habe deinen Beitrag editiert. Achte bitte beim nächsten Mal darauf!


----------



## Special_Flo (28. Juni 2008)

So das ist meine Jetzige Karte eine 8600GT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davor war eine X800 bei mir drin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sehr viel Füher hatte ich eine 9250SE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2008)

uhh wie geil das waren noch Zeiten
die 9250SE ist einfach nur Sahne
Frage:hast du den Lüfter selbst da drauf gebastelt meine war/ist nähmlich nur passiv


----------



## Special_Flo (28. Juni 2008)

Ja den Lüfter habe ich selber Drauf gemacht weil die einbischen heiß wurde...
Also!^^ Kennt einer noch eine Ganz alte karte?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neh alte TNT2!^^


----------



## cami (28. Juni 2008)

Wtf, wie alt is den das teil schon?

Mfg cami


----------



## Frag - 4 - One [Dima] (28. Juni 2008)

Hi mein erster beitrag und ich will hier auch ma meine Grafikarte Präsentieren, alle Bilder ohne Lüfter 
Hab noch Bilder von meiner sehr alten GeForce 2 MX400 PCI dazugefügt.

Foxconn Geforce 7900 GS OC


----------



## Special_Flo (28. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht aber es geht noch geiler!^^ 
Neh Matrox MGA Millenium!^^ von 1996!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juni 2008)

wenn das hier so weiter geht packe ich noch meine alte Riva TNT mit 32 MB aus dem Jahr 2000 aus


----------



## Special_Flo (28. Juni 2008)

Pass auf was ich noch so habe !^^ 
Also 1996 ist doch älter als 2000!^^ 
LoL
So eine Mit Baujahr 1991!^^
Noch mit ISA anschluss!^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (28. Juni 2008)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber es geht noch geiler!^^
> Neh Matrox MGA Millenium!^^ von 1996!^^



So eine habe ich auch noch. Ist nur die Frage: Wo?


----------



## exxe (28. Juni 2008)

ich auch
sogar boxed mit boxed rainbow runner viedoeschnitterweiterung :d


----------



## Bigyeti (28. Juni 2008)

Hmmm ich glaub mein Vater hat noch nen Atari und nen C64 rumstehen^^

Mal sehen was da noch schönes drinn schlummert.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr noch weitere Schätze ausgrabt, könnt ihr doch mal diesen Thread wiederbeleben:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...t-alte-grafikkarten-update-bildergalerie.html

Ich hatte den irgendwie noch im Hinterkopf. Da muss es aber wirklich alt sein.


----------



## wollitsch (29. Juni 2008)

Hier ist meine!! Nur leider ist meine Kamera nich so gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Juni 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch weitere Schätze ausgrabt, könnt ihr doch mal diesen Thread wiederbeleben:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...t-alte-grafikkarten-update-bildergalerie.html
> 
> Ich hatte den irgendwie noch im Hinterkopf. Da muss es aber wirklich alt sein.



wie alt??? reicht 2000 ???? da könnte ich nähmlich nur mit einer Karte dienen
eben der Riva TNT
war mein erster Rechner (bzw der Rechner gehört meinem Vater war aber der erste PC in unserem Hause)


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2008)

Schau dir einfach an, was PCGH_Carsten da so ausgegraben hat. Dann siehst du schon was mit Retro gemeint ist. Ich denke mal so höchstens die Anfänge der Geforce, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## CeresPK (29. Juni 2008)

so ich habe mal nachgesehen was ich da noch unter Win Me laufen habe und siehe da wirklich eine Riva TNT2 64 Pro oder ne normale 64


----------



## xTc (29. Juni 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> so ich habe mal nachgesehen was ich da noch unter Win Me laufen habe und siehe da wirklich eine Riva TNT2 64 Pro oder ne normale 64



Ansonsten mal mit GPU-Z schaun. Sonst anhand der Taktraten die GPU-Z ausspuckt die Karte identifizieren.

Win ME?!?! *grusel*

Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (29. Juni 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal mit GPU-Z schaun. Sonst anhand der Taktraten die GPU-Z ausspuckt die Karte identifizieren.
> 
> Win ME?!?! *grusel*
> 
> Gruß


Ich wollte erst mit GPU-Z dran mit der Version 2.3 aber es wurde ein Fehler angezeigt den ich nicht wirklich verstanden habe sonst hätte ich gerne dort nachgeschaut


----------



## Dr.Helium (29. Juni 2008)

6800GS:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nicht meine, deswegen so massiv verdreckt ...

6800 Ultra leider defekt...:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7800GTX:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



X1950XT:
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (War leider schon ein wenig dunkel)


----------



## troppa (30. Juni 2008)

Moin,

hier eine kleine Übersicht aller Karten die ich momentan zu Hause hab.

Von oben nach unten:

1. Legend QDI Rendition V2200
2. Hercules Radeon 9700 PRO
3. Creative S3 Savage 4
4. FIS Radeon 9800 PRO @Zalman VF700-AuCu LED
5. PNY 7300GT
6. Sapphire Radeon X800 GTO
7. Jazz 3D Voodoo Rush
8. Gigabyte Radeon X800 XT-PE
9. ASUS GeForce 8800 Ultra

SRY für die Quali hatte nur ne BenQ meine Olympus is kaputt. xD
Alle sind von mir gereinigt worden, damit man überhaupt was erkennen kann.^^


----------



## MaN!aC (30. Juni 2008)

Mein momentanes Sorgenkind...

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ich wollte schon immer mal 3-Way SLI ausprobieren 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG MaN!aC


----------



## Pepskiller (1. Juli 2008)

So nun setz ich auch mein Schmuckstück hier rein ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

Der Spiegel ist geil! 
Hast du den einfach reingelegt? Denke ja, oder? Kosten?

/edit: Die Karte ohne Sticker natürlich auch geil aus!


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juli 2008)

mit was hast du denn die sticker vom Kühler entfernt???
haben sich dadurch die Temps verändert???


----------



## NEoCX (1. Juli 2008)

hehe, der Trick mit dem Spiegel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist von 04/2006, daher die etwas betagte Hardware. Das kleine Stück Grafikkarte gehört zu einer Gainward 7800 GTX Golden Sample (um beim Topic zu bleiben)



> Hast du den einfach reingelegt? Denke ja, oder? Kosten?



Einfach reinlegen, im zweifelsfall mit doppelseitigen Spiegelklebeband fixieren. Son Spiegel kostet ca. 10,- € im Baumarkt plus noch mal ca. 5,- € für den Glasschneider! (negativ: man sieht jeden Staubkrümel!)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (1. Juli 2008)

NEoCX schrieb:


> [..](negativ: man sieht jeden Staubkrümel!)



Bei mir nicht. 

Okey, täglich putzen tue ich auch nicht, aber so einmal in der Woche die Basics - Seitenfenster, Lüfter und Lüftergitter. Hält den PC eigentlich so ziemlich sauber.


----------



## rabensang (2. Juli 2008)

Ich setz erstmal meine 2 9600 GSO´s rein.

Spater folgen noch andrere Modelle ab GF 2 oder FX 5700.


----------



## troppa (2. Juli 2008)

Axo noch meine 2 Ultras vergessen


----------



## Aribarambo (2. Juli 2008)

hier mal miene. ist ne hd2900 pro mit accelero s1 und aerocool streamliner (140mm)


----------



## xTc (2. Juli 2008)

@ troppa: Da kann man echt neidisch werden. Schickes Case. 


Aber zwei Netzteile, muss das sein?  Jetzt sag nicht du hast da zwei 350W Teile drin verbaut oder sowas.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. Juli 2008)

Eine 8800Ultra braucht 2x PCIe-Anschlüsse. Vlt. kann ein Netzteil die nicht stellen? Auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so aussieht...


----------



## xTc (2. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Eine 8800Ultra braucht 2x PCIe-Anschlüsse. Vlt. kann ein Netzteil die nicht stellen? Auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so aussieht...



Okay, für zwei Ultras brauch er 4 PCIe Stromanschlüsse. Aber dann doch lieber ein passendes Netzeil als zwei.


----------



## Pepskiller (7. Juli 2008)

quote=<--@ndré-->;161423]Der Spiegel ist geil! 
Hast du den einfach reingelegt? Denke ja, oder? Kosten?[/quote]

Wenns nicht so wäre làge er da nicht drinn^^

Der ist bei der Sarnierung des Badezimmers übriggeblieben, hab den einfach audgebaut und in den Armor gesteckt ^^
war zwar ein wenig fummelig da ich das mainboard und einen teil des gehäuses demontieren musste aber es hat sich gelohnt.



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> mit was hast du denn die sticker vom Kühler entfernt???
> haben sich dadurch die Temps verändert???



Der sticker ging mit der hand los doch der Kleber musste ich mit Loctite (genauebezeichnung muss ich noch mal nachschaun) entfernen. Einfach draufsprühen dann erstmal den kleber entfernen der sich in eine art Glibberzeug verwandelt hat und dann noch ein paar mal draufsprühen und reinigen bis man zufrieden mit dem ergebnis ist.

Also kann das Produkt nur weiterempfehlen, damit kriegt man sogar das hartnächiste Wàrmeleitpad/paste ab 

MFG
Pepskiller


----------



## CeresPK (7. Juli 2008)

Kann ich auch Waschbenzin benutzen???
Verdünung wäre ja sicherlich nen bisl zu agressiv


----------



## exxe (7. Juli 2008)

ganze grafikkarten selbst kann man auch ganz einfach in isopropanol einlegen
nur kühler sind n bischen schlacht, viele plastiksorten werden davonweich oder spröde


----------



## exxe (10. Juli 2008)

ein teil meiner vitrine :d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (10. Juli 2008)

@ exxe:

Sehr geil. Bitte mehr davon.   

Was sagt den deine Frau dazu?


----------



## exxe (10. Juli 2008)

ne frau hab ich nicht, im mom nichtmal ne freundin 

okay
hier is noch mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die pakete an der seite sind noch mehr voodoo2 chips


----------



## xTc (10. Juli 2008)

Wow, eine wirklich beachtsame Sammlung. 

Aber was mich am meisten fansziniert ist die "Mercury Black".

Das schaut aus, als wären das 4 Karten hintereinander.

Aber die funktionieren aber alles noch, oder?


Gruß


----------



## exxe (10. Juli 2008)

das meisste läuft
auch *beide* mercurys

tdfx.de -->Quantum3D Heavy Metal GX+ Mercury System


----------



## Fransen (10. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Aber die funktionieren aber alles noch, oder?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren ob die alle auch noch funktionieren

Aber eine schöne Sammlung hast du da, Hut ab

*Edit* 
Du warst schneller als ich 
Super, dass alle Karten noch einwandfrei funktionieren


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2008)

Die schönste von den Karten ist immer noch die Voodoo 5 6000.
Irgendwie ist sie schon faszinierend einfach nur wunderschön.
Wenn sie ja nicht so selten und dadurch so teuer wäre
Aber dann wäre sie ja auch nicht so begehrt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2008)

Genau, klasse Samlung 

Vor allem, alles in der Vitrine. So wie die Teile aussehen, denke ich, dass die bestimmt noch alle funktionieren, wieso auch nicht?
Ich habe irgendwo noch eine Voodoo 2 rumliegen (keine Ahnung, wo).


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten beiden Bilder sind leider zu hell, die anderen etwas zu dunkel.  Beim nächsten mal gibts wieder bessere Bilder.

Gruß


----------



## exxe (11. Juli 2008)

danke, danke
hab pcgh auch schön öfter gesagt wenn sie nochmal gross was über 3dfx machen wollen können sie auch ruig vorbei kommen

mercury und aalchemy sind ja nicht schnell habe  dafür aber halt RG-**-FSAA "for free"
nur schade das man es beim mercury nicht als screenshot eingefangen bekommt


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2008)

wat neues bei mir


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

Was habt ihr nur für geile Grafikkarten. Da schäm ich mich fast für meine.
Jedenfalls hier mal ein Bild (leider nur mit nem Handy gemacht, mehr geht bei mir nicht).
Kann man bei der eigentlich den Kühler/Lüfter gegen was anderes austauschen (z.B. Passivkühler)

Ach, schnell mal aus- und wieder eingebaut.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur für geile Grafikkarten. Da schäm ich mich fast für meine.
> Jedenfalls hier mal ein Bild (leider nur mit nem Handy gemacht, mehr geht bei mir nicht).
> Kann man bei der eigentlich den Kühler/Lüfter gegen was anderes austauschen (z.B. Passivkühler)
> 
> Ach, schnell mal aus- und wieder eingebaut.



Was ist das für eine? 8600GT? Denke da sollte der Accelero Rev 1 druff passen.

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

Ah, soll ich das wirklich erwähnen?
Na ja, gut, dann lästert mal schön, aber demnächst gibt es ja was Neues bei mir.

Das ist eine Gainward 6600GT PCI-E 128MB

Verbaut auf einem Asus A8N32 SLI Deluxe
zusammen mit 3GB Buffalo DDR1 (2x 1024MB 2x 512MB) und einem Athlon XP3200+

Frag mich nicht nach 3D Mark 2006 Punkte, bei dem 2001 habe ich aufgehört, da waren die Punkte noch toll.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Boa 6600GT die liebe ich war bei mir voll die Zicke (ist 2 mal kaputt gegangen und das lag nicht an meiner guten Behandlung)
Ich stehe vol auf Zicken
Aber das ist nicht der Referenzkühler der war glaube größer


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

Also auf die Karte sollte das hier passen:

Klick mich!



> Application:
> ATI:
> HD 3600 series
> HD 2400 series
> ...



Quelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Boa 6600GT die liebe ich war bei mir voll die Zicke (ist 2 mal kaputt gegangen und das lag nicht an meiner guten Behandlung)
> Ich stehe vol auf Zicken
> Aber das ist nicht der Referenzkühler der war glaube größer


 
Das Teil ist absolut Original, habe ich so aus der Packung gezogen, wurde nie Übertaktet, ging noch nie kaputt und der Lüfter schnurrt immer noch so leise wie am ersten Tag. Eigentlich ein geiles Teil, nur halt zu langsam geworden.

Ich wollte aus meinem alten System einen Zweitrechner machen (dachte erst, den kauft mein Kumpel, klappte aber nicht, und bevor ich den verschenke, behalte ich ihn eben). Aber eben voll Silent und so.
Habe schon einen neuen Prozessor liegen (Athlon X2 4400+ Toledo Core).
Der kommt anstelle des 3200+ rein. 
Scythe SFlex 800rpm habe ich als Gehäuselüfter ausgesucht.
Kühler bleibt der Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 Pro (den regel ich auf 20 Umdrehungen runter, falls nötig).
Und falls der Lüfter der Grafikkarte zu laut wird, eben passiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Also auf die Karte sollte das hier passen:
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> ...


 
Hab ich mir angeguckt, sieht gut aus. Werde ich im Auge behalten.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Ja ich weiß das das der Orginallüfter ist aber es ist nicht der Referenzlüfter den Nvidia hatte.
Ich hatte 2 Exemplare mit dem Refernzlüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung, ich kenne die 6600GT nur so.
Mein Bekannter hatte früher die 6800 Ultra gehabt, die sah völlig anders aus.
Hast du Bilder mit dem Referenzdesign, würde mich mal interessieren?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte nur eine FX5600. Da könnte ich Bilder von machen. 

Ich weiß nur, dass die Karte schon extermlaut war. Ich will gar nicht erst FX5800 und Co. kennenlernen.


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

so eine hatte ich, noch schön mir AGP, nur meine Sticker waren anders (einmal Leadtek und Point of View wie die auf dem Bild nur eben mit anderen Sticker)

Was ich komisch finde ist das meine AGP Variante einen SLI-Anschluss hatte (auch beide Modelle)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

Sieht ja richtig knudelig aus.
Ich finde die Karten gut, sind nicht so lang wie die Dinger heute.

Die jetzigen passen nicht bei mir ins Gehäuse, da kommt das Ende der Karte gegen meine Festplatten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. Juli 2008)

> so eine Hatte ich noch schön mir AGP nur mein Sticker war nicht so bei neiden die ich hatte



Meinst du, ich verstehe diesen Satz?


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Oh man irgendwie wünsche ich mir die 6600GT wieder zurück

Aber meine 98GTX ist auch süß

@ andre :

so besser ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> so eine hatte ich, noch schön mir AGP, nur meine Sticker waren anders (einmal Leadtek und Point of View wie die auf dem Bild nur eben mit anderen Sticker)


 
he he he, ich schon.


----------



## exxe (12. Juli 2008)

mal wieder arcade zeugs
ein taito wolf system
dieses mal kein MIPS sondern n normaler x86 Intel Pentium MMX
und natürlich n 3dfx Voodoo Graphics mit 6MB für die Grafik (okay siet man auf dem bild nicht sooooooo gut)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

@ exxe: Heißes Teil. 


Hier meine Graka in Aktion. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2008)

Schönes Foto. Wie bekommst du die nur so gut hin? Bei mir sieht alles irgendwie unscharf aus


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schönes Foto. Wie bekommst du die nur so gut hin? Bei mir sieht alles irgendwie unscharf aus



Ich mache meine Foto's alle mit einem Stativ, hab so zitterischääää Hände.  Weiterhin mache ich das ganze mit einem 5 Sekunden Selbstauslöser. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2008)

Stativ.
Das erklärt natürlich einiges. ich robbe immer am Boden entlang und knipse. 10 von 9 Bilder sind im Eimer, das letzte ist nicht wirklich brauchbar, muss aber dann herhalten.


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Stativ.
> Das erklärt natürlich einiges. ich robbe immer am Boden entlang und knipse. 10 von 9 Bilder sind im Eimer, das letzte ist nicht wirklich brauchbar, muss aber dann herhalten.



Kenn ich.  Ich habe ein großes Staiv bis zu 175cm höhe und eins mit 20cm. Das kleine kann man um Sachen drumwickeln, total tricky und das andere ist halt was richtiges. 

Gruß


----------



## exxe (13. Juli 2008)

voodoos sind immer heis solbal die laufen^^

so n kleines stativ muss ich mir auch mal zulegen
und ne dslr
und n passendes makro

xTc, was hast n du für ne cam?


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

exxe schrieb:


> voodoos sind immer heis solbal die laufen^^
> 
> so n kleines stativ muss ich mir auch mal zulegen
> und ne dslr
> ...



Ich habe "noch" eine Canon Digital Ixus 85 IS. Werd mir zu Weihnachten aber selber ne EOS schenken. Hoffe das die 450 bis dahin etwas fällt, wenn nicht kauf ich die 400er.


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Juli 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 10 von 9 Bilder sind im Eimer, [...]






Entweder hast du dich verschreiben oder ich hab was verpasst! 

Aber ich kenne das auch - ohne Stativ ist der Horror. Nur habe ich meins nicht immer gleich zur Hand sodass viele Fotos auf dem "10von9"-Prinzip verwacklen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Entweder hast du dich verschreiben oder ich hab was verpasst!
> 
> Aber ich kenne das auch - ohne Stativ ist der Horror. Nur habe ich meins nicht immer gleich zur Hand sodass viele Fotos auf dem "10von9"-Prinzip verwacklen.


 
he he he, war ja auch mehr als Gag gemeint 

Aber im Ernst. Meine Fotos werden halt nicht so gut, gerade wenn ich Nahaufnahmen machen will. Ich muss mir halt mal eine neue Cam gönnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2008)

Habe jetzt endlich das Problem mit meiner zukünftigen Grafikkarte gelöst. Konnte mich nicht zwischen ATI 4870 und GTX260 entscheiden. Daher habe ich jetzt eine 8800GT genommen. Günstig geschossen, wird für dieses Jahr sicherlich reichen und zu Weihnachten (oder wenn wieder Kohle übrig ist) gibts was Neues.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Juli 2008)

Warum denn gleiche Alpha Dog? Die sind doch etwa 10-15€ teuer als eine andere 8800GT.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2008)

Habe ich vom Kumpel abgekauft, dessen GTX280 gestern gekommen ist. Da brauchte er sie nicht mehr und ich konnte sie für 60€ abgreifen.
Ist nur 3 Monate im SLI Verbund gelaufen, keine Gebrauchsspuren oder sonst was. Sollte für meinen neuen Rechner zum Anfang reichen.
Für Far Cry 2 oder so (im Herbst halt) kann ich mir immer noch was Besseres kaufen.
Aber selbst Crysis lief im DX10 Modus flüssig.


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2008)

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder meiner 3450:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2008)

Sieht klasse aus mit dem Kühlkörper. Die Qualität der Fotos ist wie immer erste Sahne


----------



## exxe (14. Juli 2008)

der lüfter kühler hat was 

ich knips auch mit ner normales digitalen, die siet aber immerhin schonmal mehr nach dslr aus, die auch bald mal kommt
hier mal meine mercury ersatzteile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (14. Juli 2008)

So mein neues Baby ist da....

ABER, ich kann sie noch nicht nutzen,weil ich keine 6+2Pin Stromversorgung habe....grrrrr

Jetzt muss ich auf mein neues Netzteil warten..oder kann einer mir eins in 24Std liefern...ich wohne in Hannover Umgebung..??


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juli 2008)

Ich habe ein Qualitätsupdate gemacht, man sollte jetzt mehr sehen können als zuvor, sorry. Demnächst in meinem neuen Rechner drinnen.

Maximus 2 Formula
Q9450





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oldschool Geforce 2 MX 400.


----------



## GoZoU (15. Juli 2008)

Dann reich ich auch nochmal etwas nach:

Meine gute alte Voodoo2...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juli 2008)

Hier noch zwei Bilder der 8800GT mit Accelero. Einmal "normal" und einmal habe ich am Kontrast rumgespielt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

Ein blaues PBC und dann ein grüner Lüfter. Lass mich raten, die Karte ist von Gigabyte?

Und wegen deinen Foto's am besten gehste ins Freie, so mach ich das immer. Da haste wenigstens ordentliches Licht.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Juli 2008)

1. Du weißt nicht, wo ich wohne. Da gibt es nichts mit ins Freie gehen. 

2. Die Karte ist von Elitegroup (war zu faul den Accelero selbst drauf zu machen) und als Lüfter kommt vlt. jetzt ein roter Revoltec drauf. Habe ich mir ja auch bestellt. Bis dahin...


----------



## CeresPK (15. Juli 2008)

Hier mal von ganz alt bis gerade noch aktuell:
8800GTS (natürlich noch mit dem guten G80)
die in der Mitte ist ne ATI 9200/9250SE
und die untere kleine ist eine Nvidia Riva TNT

Ich finde alle 3 hübsch
wollte eigentlich noch meine 6600GT dazunehmen aber da müsste ich euch 2 Teilkarten zeigen


----------



## boss3D (15. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich noch meine 6600GT dazunehmen aber da müsste ich euch 2 Teilkarten zeigen



Was? Sag bloß, dass die in 2 Teile zerbrochen ist. Oder war es der Hund/kleine Bruder?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (15. Juli 2008)

Sry, nur nur Handycam..
Hab mal 'n Paar alte Häuser rausgekramt


----------



## CeresPK (15. Juli 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was? Sag bloß, dass die in 2 Teile zerbrochen ist. Oder war es der Hund/kleine Bruder?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



mit kleiner Bruder bist du schon ganz dicht dran

es war mein kleiner Cousin

habe den Lüfter abgeschraubt gehabt und siehe da GPU und PCB waren 2Hälften


----------



## exxe (21. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (22. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (22. Juli 2008)

Mal wieder was altes von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (22. Juli 2008)

dank der neuen pcghx-print weiß ich jetzt auch warum sich meine g80gts so gut übertakten lässt ..wegen dem ultra chip  (revision A3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. Juli 2008)

Wie hoch geht deine? Hab auch A3


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (23. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Wie hoch geht deine? Hab auch A3



703/1682/1113 benchstable ohne mods und unter lukü, deine?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Juli 2008)

Hier ist meine treu gediente Ati X1650 mit 521 Mb, leider ist sie kaputt gegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (24. Juli 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> 703/1682/1113 benchstable ohne mods und unter lukü, deine?



Geht minmal besser..auch ohne Mods & mit Luft
Benchstable geht so 719GPU, manchmal auch nur 709.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...d-overclockingliste-aller-grafikkarten-3.html


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (25. Juli 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Geht minmal besser..auch ohne Mods & mit Luft
> Benchstable geht so 719GPU, manchmal auch nur 709.
> 
> fein fein .. ist halt doch ein ultra chip...wenn man da noch die fehlenden sp freischalten könnte...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (25. Juli 2008)

[Umbau] Accelero S1 Rev.2 auf 8600GT! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## DanielX (25. Juli 2008)

WOW, mit dem Kühler auf der Karte ist ja wie, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.^^


----------



## DataLorD (26. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch was feines:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig gelesen, das ist eine 7600GO, die eigentliche Karte sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (27. Juli 2008)

Sieht man nur ganz selten sowas

Hast du die Karte nur für das Foto ausgebaut


----------



## MaN!aC (28. Juli 2008)

meine Vitrine




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG MaN!aC


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (28. Juli 2008)

Sind die alle defekt oda warum haste ne 6800 Gs drinnen???


----------



## MaN!aC (28. Juli 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Sind die alle defekt oda warum haste ne 6800 Gs drinnen???



die 7950GX2 hab ich nur bis zum ende der Ferien ist eigentlich Special_Flos Karte, die Karte ist eh kaputt, gibt kein Bild mehr aus. Scheint ein Chip oder ähnliches defekt zu sein da alle Bauteile anscheinend heile sind.

Die anderen Karten gehe fast alle bis auf die X850XT, 9600SE und die TI4200.
Die X850XT geht nur noch im 2D Modus, nimmt kein Direct X mehr, liegt wohl daran das mein Bruder "vergessen" hat zu putzen und sie ständig über 100°C machte. Bei der 9600SE hat ein Held 2 Widerstände vom Chip zerbröselt. Die TI4200 hat Risse im PCB. 
Die alten Schätchen laufen zum Glück noch 

Hier noch ein Bild von dem Kühler der X850XT nach grobem durchblasen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon ein richtiger Pelz 

Ich hab keine Schuld daran ^^

Bleibt deswegen nur die 6800GS als PCIe Karte, weil ich unbedingt mein neues System in Betrieb nehmen wollte, obwohl die Gigabyte 6800 um einges schneller ist. Die geilste Karte die ich jemals hatte. 
Wenn alles gut geht wird die bald gegen eine 4850 oder ähnliches getauscht.

MfG MaN!aC


----------



## Lee (28. Juli 2008)

Ist das Schimmel?


----------



## MaN!aC (28. Juli 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Ist das Schimmel?


Nein, war zum Glück nur staub, war aber trotzdem ecklig genug die Kiste sauber zu machen.


----------



## Lee (28. Juli 2008)

Das sieht aber echt schlimm aus. Wie konnte das so weit kommen?


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (28. Juli 2008)

bei dem PC meiner Eltern war auf dem Kühlblock des Prozessors unter dem Lüfter auch so eine schicht die du in einem Stück abziehen konntest da war es kein wunder das der immer überhitzt war!!!


----------



## MaN!aC (28. Juli 2008)

indem der PC ne lange Zeit unterm Tisch offen stand, im Keller und niemals sauber gemacht wurde ^^

wenn man den PC öfters putzen würde, würde sowas nich passieren


----------



## riedochs (29. Juli 2008)

Man sollte den PC gelegentlich von innen sauebern.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. Juli 2008)

ATI 9000(Non-Pro) mit GPU Voltmod :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (29. Juli 2008)

Sapphire Radeon HD4850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI HD 2400 Pro 256 MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (30. Juli 2008)

hier mal eine bearbeitete version meines voodoo5 6000 bildes aus dem wettbewerb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Juli 2008)

GeForce FX5200SE (GPU+VRAM Vmod)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JerrY172 (31. Juli 2008)

hab noch ne graka im schuppen gefunden müsste ne Voodoo 3 sein weiss es aber nicht genau


----------



## TM30 (31. Juli 2008)

yep! voodoo 3 2000 pci


----------



## DenniRauch (1. August 2008)

Hier sind meine Babys (die Zotac GTS ist aktuell drin)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exxe (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargamel (7. August 2008)

Die neue 8800GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die alte 7600GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phaYne (7. August 2008)

Ohne Kabelbinder geht nichts  ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (7. August 2008)

Entstaube mal ein wenig. Sonst sieht es bei dir bald so aus, wie bei einem auf n paar Bildern vorher


----------



## phaYne (7. August 2008)

Ja mitm Staubsauger krieg ich diesen feinen Staub nicht weg und mit nem Tuch bleib ich an den Lötpunkten hängen. Ka wie ich das am besten wieder zum glänzen bekomme


----------



## Tovar (8. August 2008)

*Mein kleines neues upgrad* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zum vergleich meiner vorherigen Karte.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und so siehts jetzt bei mir im Case aus nachdem Ich es lackiert habe.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jetzt bin ich zufrieden.Und GTA 4 kann kommen*


----------



## MaN!aC (8. August 2008)

Tausch Alt gegen Neu  
6800GS raus und 3850 512MB rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der sprung von 6800GS auf 3850 war zwar beeindruckend... aber dafür ist die Lautstärke des Kühlers was fürn Beutel  Das Teil macht selbst auf 50% nen Krach, dabei bin ich eig Lärm unempfindlich, auf 100% ist das Teil ne Turbine  
Naja, bald kommt ne Alternative drauf


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. August 2008)

MaN!aC schrieb:


> Naja, bald kommt ne Alternative drauf



Accelero S1?


----------



## MaN!aC (9. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Accelero S1?


An den hatte ich gedacht, aber rein optisch ist der nicht so dolle.
Vll den VF1000, da ich mit Zalman eig immer zufrieden war, wenns Geld reicht evt. nen TR HR-03 
Also noch nicht so ganz entschieden ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. August 2008)

Was ist der rein-optisch nicht? 

Da gibt es so tolle Sachen wie UV-Lüfter (Nanoxia)/LED-Lüfter und Kabelbinder! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## MaN!aC (9. August 2008)

hm... stimmt ja ^^
so 2 120er NB´s drauf, würd bestimmt gut aussehen 
Die Nanoxias fand ich auch schon immer interessant, aber die finde ich nirgends als 120er


EDIT -> So dann mal ein paar alte Bilder aus meinem Archiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. August 2008)

*Hier mal meine alten 3Dfx Voodoo2 
und meine aktuelle XFX GeForce 8800 GTS 640 MB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## Brunsi93 (15. August 2008)

*Dann hier mal meine HD4850 von Club 3D!!!Geiles Teil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. August 2008)

Weißt du wie doof ein 13,2mm großes Ausrufezeichen aussieht, wenn es mit einem 6,8mm großem Smiley gepaart wird? 

Aber die Karte selber sieht natürlich hammer aus - wenngleich sicherlich laut. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (15. August 2008)

MaN!aC schrieb:


> hm... stimmt ja ^^
> so 2 120er NB´s drauf, würd bestimmt gut aussehen
> Die Nanoxias fand ich auch schon immer interessant, aber die finde ich nirgends als 120er



Klick mich, hier wirst du fündig

Greeze


----------



## MaN!aC (15. August 2008)

Danke 

Dann wirds wohl ein S1 mit 2 von denen


----------



## mayo (16. August 2008)

hier mal meine "red lady"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (16. August 2008)

Meine "nackte" HD4850 und noch ein Bild mit dem "nicht mehr aktuellen" Referenzkühler 

Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. August 2008)

Hey, da denkt ja noch jemand an die Unterhaltung - zwei verschiedene Ausgaben PCGH. 

Die Karte sieht Hammer aus, aber warum immer so kleine Lüfterchen?

Gruß,
André


----------



## TM30 (16. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. August 2008)

Uiuiui... wieso denn nicht mehr aktueller Referenzkühler? Gibts bereits nen neuen?
Hab bei meiner HD4850 von Sapphire den Standardkühler gegen einen Coolink GFX Chilla geswapt! Jetzt läuft sie schon leise und kühl! 
Ich mach die Tage mal ein paar Bilder!


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. August 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Was für ein riesiger Kühler für die kleine HD3850 
Aber wahrscheinlich auch dementsprechend laut oder?


----------



## KoRsE (16. August 2008)

Hier mal mein sehr frisches Baby  Einige Bilder sind leider etwas verwackelt weil ich so zittrige Hände hatte als ich Sie bekommen hab 

MfG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Player007 (16. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Hey, da denkt ja noch jemand an die Unterhaltung - zwei verschiedene Ausgaben PCGH.
> 
> Die Karte sieht Hammer aus, aber warum immer so kleine Lüfterchen?
> 
> ...



Ja, damit wollte ich euer Interesse erhalten ^^ (aber es war nicht geplant, mit den zwei verschiedenen PCGHs  )

Gruß


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2008)

Genkidama schrieb:


> Hier mal mein sehr frisches Baby



Meine Sapphire HD4870 _(512 MB)_ müsste nächsten Dienstag kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich dann "ruhigere" Hände beim Fotografieren haben werde ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Binn (17. August 2008)

Hier nochmal mein neuer "Schinken".

Gainward GTX 260 

Für mich die schönste GTX, da hat sie sich für 199€ bei Alternate angeboten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Binn


----------



## devic (18. August 2008)

Heute bei devic: 9800GTX / GTX 260 SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab sie auch heute bei Alternate für 199€ gekauft. Ist _imo_ auch die schönste!


----------



## y33H@ (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## CrashStyle (21. August 2008)

Meine HIS 3870




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (24. August 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder 

Zugeben Sie ist laut, aber trotzdem schön 
Das geplante Update zu einem S1 muss erstmal übern Haufen geworfen werden, da mein Handy sich verabschiedet hat 
Aber dafür hab ich dank Special_Flo den 9700NT aufm Board, auf gut 60-70% ist der sogar leise ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG MaN!aC


----------



## xTc (30. August 2008)

_*Gainward HD3850 512MB:*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (30. August 2008)

was ist mit deiner 4850er? hab ich was verpasst?^^


----------



## xTc (30. August 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> was ist mit deiner 4850er? hab ich was verpasst?^^



Mit meiner HD4850 ist nichts. Jop, du hast was verpasst: KLICK HIER FÜR MEHR!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (31. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Mit meiner HD4850 ist nichts. Jop, du hast was verpasst: KLICK HIER FÜR MEHR!




achsoo, nein das hab ich gar nicht verpasst, hab ich mir heute schon durchgelesen

ich hab in deiner Signatur das* Test*system übersehn, ich dachte schon das wär dein xigmatek-rechner^^


----------



## darkniz (31. August 2008)

MSI GeForce 9600 GT mit Hybrid-Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (1. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (1. September 2008)

HD3850 "oben ohne". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (2. September 2008)

WTF? Mein RV670 sieht aber anders aus...

Ist das eventuell die ominöse neue Revision über die es Gerüchte gab...


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. September 2008)

Die hat auch das Standard Referenzlayout, das Ding da oben ist eine Eigenentwicklung.


----------



## Lee (2. September 2008)

Na dann^^

Aber nen getunten Chip habe ich auch bei Eigenetwicklungen noch nicht gesehen^^


----------



## TM30 (6. September 2008)

Original:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halbnackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so kommt sie wohl in den Rechner. Oder sollte ich das Plastegehäuse auch noch weglassen? Denke aber dass der Luftstrom mit dem Plastikgehäuse besser ist. Was meint ihr? Oder einfach selber testen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (6. September 2008)

Als ich gestern von der Schule kam wollte der UPS-Mann schon abhauen. Aber als ich dann das Paket öffnete grinste mich dieser Koffer an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr schön verpackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das zubehör, das einzigste was fehlt ist das 3m HDMI Kabel, aber brauch ich eh nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3850 raus - 3870 rein ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetz fehlt mir nur noch ein Crossfire Board


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. September 2008)

Wow - echt 'ne Hammerausstattung, sogar eine Kaltlichtkatode ist dabei. 

Echt geil. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wow - echt 'ne Hammerausstattung, sogar eine Kaltlichtkatode ist dabei.
> 
> Echt geil.
> 
> ...


 

Es sind Zwei KK´s ! =P   Ne Spaß bei Seite,
Ist aber wirklich mal ne GUTE Ausstattung und dann noch so ein prollo Koffer dazu ! So müsste jede Graka daher kommen 


Mfg Micha


----------



## Fransen (6. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wow - echt 'ne Hammerausstattung, sogar eine Kaltlichtkatode ist dabei.
> 
> Echt geil.
> 
> ...



Wirklich schön die Ausstattung.

Würde mir bei mancher anderen Karte auch eine so große Fülle an zugaben freuen.

Und der Jack im Hintergrund war der auch dabei??


----------



## TM30 (6. September 2008)

Nee bitte nicht so viel schnick schnack dazu. Das würde die Karten nur unnötig teurer machen!

... is doch so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (6. September 2008)

Die Ausstattung ist zwar klasse, aber die Karte ist noch geiler, vorallem der Kühler. Flüsterleise und sau Kühl, dazu singleslot 

Der Jack war leider nicht dabei  Der stand zufälligerweise aufm Tisch, hab ich erst später aufm Bild gemerkt. ^^

MfG MaN!aC


----------



## Fransen (6. September 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> Nee bitte nicht so viel schnick schnack dazu. Das würde die Karten nur unnötig teurer machen!
> 
> ... is doch so!



Nöö wenn dann will ich das nur ohne Erhöhung des Preises.

Deine Karte sieht übrigens ganz cool aus.
Wie sieht es denn mit den Temps aus??

@MaN!aC  
Schade.


----------



## TM30 (6. September 2008)

Die macht nur ca. 45-50°C unter Last


----------



## TM30 (11. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn das Feines?


----------



## xTc (11. September 2008)

Das ist eine ATI HD4850.

Wie laut ist den der Lüfter, den der schaut gerade nicht leise aus....


Gruß


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

Aufgrund der Größe schaut er aber effizient aus...wenn er aber richtig aufdreht wird er sicherlich höllisch laut.


----------



## TM30 (11. September 2008)

Ja der ist mir leider auch schon im 2D zu laut. 

Deshalb:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (11. September 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> Ja der ist mir leider auch schon im 2D zu laut.
> 
> Deshalb:
> 
> ...



Also der Original-Kühler war laut? Ich hatte auf einer 5900Ultra damals auch so einen Riesenlüfter mit Heatpipe und die Kühlung war sehr gut und leise.


----------



## TM30 (11. September 2008)

ja ich empfand ihn als laut. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass meine Festplatte entkoppelt und gedämmt ist und im gesamten System nur 2 Stück 120er Lüfter sind, die mit nur 500upm drehen. Also quasi lautlos...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. September 2008)

@TM30: Also der Kühler erinnert mich stark an den Topf auf dem Pentium 4, den Henner immer in den Retro-Vids benutzt. 

BTT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## TM30 (11. September 2008)

Hier noch ein Nachschlag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (12. September 2008)

Bilderflut: Gainward 8800GTS/512. Das schlichte Referenzdesign rockt imho!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (12. September 2008)

Die 8800GTS 512 rockt immer noch  Wie kommst zu dem Teil?


----------



## McZonk (12. September 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wie kommst zu dem Teil?


Ist nur vorübergehend - entliehen sozusagen 

Edit: 4870/512 von Sapphire (Bilder sind aber murks)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sollte die Karten alle mal Benchen - komme aber nicht dazu. Und das DDR3 Setup steht derzeit auch nicht -.-


----------



## Lee (12. September 2008)

Bild ist mist, sorry.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (12. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Bild ist mist, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die schönste Karte die es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt(wenn Evga-Sticker drauf sind)
ist es die 9800GTX + von ASUS oder doch noch die normale


----------



## maGic (12. September 2008)

meine EVGA 9800GTX und HIS 3870 IceQ3
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/magic-albums-vga-picture1192-bild0036.jpg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. September 2008)

Davon abgesehen das die Dinger geil sind () riecht das stark nach überschrittener max. Breite.

Bitte das Bild kleiner machen oder als Thumb einfügen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## adler93 (12. September 2008)

Hier habt ihr mal paar alte Karten, ist aber nicht bei mir eingebaut , bin zu faul meine rauszuholen^^. Ich habe herrlich Fotokünste -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (12. September 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Die schönste Karte die es derzeit auf dem Markt gibt(wenn Evga-Sticker drauf sind)
> ist es die 9800GTX + von ASUS oder doch noch die normale


Das ist die 98gtx*+* von Asus...

Wegen EVGA: Die war 10€ teurer und warscheinlich kommt sowieso demnächst ne Wakü ins Haus, da interessiert mich der Standard Fön nicht mehr


----------



## Overlocked (12. September 2008)

^^ Ja ne ist klar. Hast du nicht den hr-03 gt dran?


----------



## Lee (12. September 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> ^^ Ja ne ist klar. Hast du nicht den hr-03 gt dran?


Sieht nich danach aus oder


----------



## CeresPK (13. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Das ist die 98gtx*+* von Asus...
> 
> Wegen EVGA: Die war 10€ teurer und warscheinlich kommt sowieso demnächst ne Wakü ins Haus, da interessiert mich der Standard Fön nicht mehr


Tja bei Evga hast du aber keinen Garantiverlust wenn du den Kühler wechselst
Und das wären mir 10€ wert wenn ich ehrlich bin


----------



## Fransen (13. September 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Tja bei Evga hast du aber keinen Garantiverlust wenn du den Kühler wechselst
> Und das wären mir 10€ wert wenn ich ehrlich bin



Mir auch.

Eine 9800GTX+ mit EVGA Kühler sieht dazu noch ganz gut aus.
Und die 10€ wären mir die erweiterte Garantie auch wert.


----------



## Overlocked (13. September 2008)

Das hatte ich ihm auch gesagt Ich steig, hoffentlich auf eine GTX 260 um


----------



## Potman (13. September 2008)

Hier ne XFX 8800Ultra watercooled und ne Gainward 8600GTS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (13. September 2008)

> Das hatte ich ihm auch gesagt


Du hast mir gar nichts gesagt Wäre mir auch egal gewesen...

@Evga Fans

Wir wissen ja wie das ist, wenn mal was kaputt geht
Da braucht man kein Evga für


----------



## TM30 (13. September 2008)

So jetzt ist Ruhe im Karton 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gargamel (16. September 2008)

Noch ein paar Bilder von meiner 8800GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (16. September 2008)

Wie kannst du diese Lautstärke ertragen


----------



## Gargamel (17. September 2008)

Meine ist eigentlich kein Stück laut o_O 

Nur die Ersten waren laut, da sie keine Lüftersteuerung hatten


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2008)

Das ist eben eine voll Kupfer Kühlung.


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2008)

@ Gargamel

Geile Bilder hast du gemacht _(vorallem Bild 3)_. Darf man fragen, welche Cam du verwendest?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gargamel (17. September 2008)

Bei den Bildern war es eine Nikon D50


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2008)

Gargamel schrieb:


> Bei den Bildern war es eine Nikon D50


Nicht schlecht. Ich quäle mich bei meinen Tests immer noch mit so einem Steinzeitding von meiner Mutter ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (18. September 2008)

Es hat lange gedauert doch jetzt habe ich eine Einstellung bei miener Exi Z80 gefunden das ich kaum Rauschen auf Unterbelichteten Bildern habe

und deshalb presentiere ich euch mein neues Lieblingsbild meiner 8800GTS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich Weiß für euch ist das jetzt nicht besonderes aber das ist mir egal


----------



## CrashStyle (18. September 2008)

Schicke Bilder! Pass aber auf das der GPU nicht kalt wird.


----------



## CeresPK (18. September 2008)

leider wird es ihr wohl oder übel so gehen.
Da ja jetzt seit nem Viertel Jahr ne 98GTX im Rechner werkelt.
was ich beachtlich für diesen "alten" Chip finde ist das er (zwar unstabil) die Takte der 9800GTX mitmacht.
Ich kanns immer wieder nur sagen: Danke NV für diesen genialen Chip


----------



## rico81 (18. September 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner 8800GTS 640 MB mit dem Accelero Extrem!


----------



## KiNgStOn94 (18. September 2008)

Mein 8800 GT'chen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (19. September 2008)

Eine meiner Kult-Grafikkarten. Dieses Mal die 1950XTX mit einem Thermalright HR03.

*Brustschwell*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El-Hanfo (19. September 2008)

@rico81:
Sieht sehr geil aus! 
Wie sind so die Temps unter Last?
Da kommt meine wahrscheinlich ins Träumen^^
Mfg


----------



## rabit (19. September 2008)

Hallo sehr schöne Fotos!

Steckt mich direkt an!

Hab kurzer Hand mal meine kleine Graka ausgebaut.

Hier die Resultate!


----------



## TM30 (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (20. September 2008)

Schöne Karte 
Wollte ich damals auch haben, wurd aber dann doch eine 6800 

MfG MaN!aC


----------



## TM30 (20. September 2008)

jo ist ne schicke kleine Karte. Hab sie in der Bucht für 11€ inkl. Versand für nen Family-PC eines Kumpels ersteigert. Teste die aber vorher trotzdem auf OC hehe...

bin schon bei 430/620Mhz (Standard 350/500)


----------



## rabit (20. September 2008)

Und kannst Du durch Oc Spiele spielen die Du vorher nicht spielen konntest?

Oder laufen die Spiele flüssiger?


----------



## TM30 (20. September 2008)

keine ahnung, aber schaden kanns nie. OC bringt immer was. Und hier ist die Taktsteigerung ja schon ziemlich groß.


----------



## rabit (20. September 2008)

Also abgesehen das ocen spass macht,

A B  E R:

Ocen ohne Ziel und Sinn verschleisst deine Hardware schneller und verbraucht Strom und das kostet Geld.

Unnötig wohlgemerkt.


----------



## TM30 (20. September 2008)

*gähn*

is mir doch egal! Kenne mich selber nur allzugut damit aus...

OC 4 life


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

rabit schrieb:


> Ocen ohne Ziel und Sinn verschleisst deine Hardware schneller und verbraucht Strom und das kostet Geld.



Falsch. Verallgemeinert führt OC mit Ziel meist zu Defekten.

Und ob jetzt jemand seine CPU prügeln will oder nicht, sei ihm selbst überlassen. Ich bin da selbst sehr risikofreudig. Aber eben nicht mit einem Ziel, sondern mit einem vorher kalkulierten Risiko.


----------



## rico81 (20. September 2008)

El-Hanfo schrieb:


> @rico81:
> Sieht sehr geil aus!
> Wie sind so die Temps unter Last?
> Da kommt meine wahrscheinlich ins Träumen^^
> Mfg


Hy El Hanfo! Danke! Also nach über 2 stunden Call of Duty 4 zocken, in 1280x1024 und alles an was geht 4xaa und wenn ich HWmonitor und NVIDIA Monitorview trauen kann 58°C! Zeigen beide programme an!


----------



## xTc (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß


----------



## Xyrian (22. September 2008)

*SLI & CrossFire Bilderthread*

Mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass es noch keinen Thread mit SLI/Crossfiresystemen (X2 und GX2 Karten sind auch erlaubt) gibt. Falls es doch einen gibt, brüllt mich zusammen, ich habs verdient... Schlaumeiern unter euch ist sicher aufgefallen, dass ich mit dem Thread sowohl Nvidianer als auch Atisten angesprochen habe.  Hoffentlich verstehen alle den Wink, das Geflame bleiben zu lassen...  Übrigens noch einen Gruss an alle Besitzer eines MultiGPUsystems, die keinen finden, den die Bilder davon interessieren 

So, ich fang mal an...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es handelt sich um zwei Nvidia GeForce 8600GTS der MArke XFX. Die Karten sind ab Werk auf 725 MHz übertaktet und tragen daher den Beinamen XXX.

Sorry, die Pics sind etwas verwackelt, aber ich hoffe es geht...

MfG Xyrian


----------



## CentaX (22. September 2008)

*AW: SLI & CrossFire Bilderthread*

Hmm...
Ich find atm nur die beiden X1950 Pro's...
Die obere war meine, hatte den Fehler, dass sie nur alle 20 Startversuche ein VGA- Signal ausgab - wurde dann gegen ne 2900 Pro ausgetauscht und die dann gegen eine HD3870 (auf meinem Avatar oben; die passive  )
Wenn ich das Bild aus meinem Ava noch irgendwann in groß finde, gibts auch das 
...
Ahhhh 
Wenn man Ordnung hätte, würd mans schneller finden ;P


Also, sind alle im Anhang, da zu groß^^
Bei den HD3870'ern ist die passive meine, wie gesagt^^
Die untere ist ne billige Sapphire SingleSlot, die in meinen Bench- Sessions federn lassen musste... (hab ich schon gesagt, dass die gar nicht mir gehört?  )
Das blaue bild ist... naja... ohne blitz und zeigt die puffbeleuchtung in meinem PC


----------



## Aerron (23. September 2008)

Ist das normal das man bei einem CF System Zwei Brücken Verwenden muß ?


Gruß Aerron


----------



## CentaX (23. September 2008)

Hm... nein, ich hab auch oft schon davon gehört/Bilder gesehn, dass nur eine CF- Bridge verwendet wurde...
Naja, was solls, es funktioniert und die 2 Brücken liegen unter meinem Monitor


----------



## KoRsE (23. September 2008)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotos von meinem alten SLI-Gespann folgen...

MfG Korse


----------



## cane87 (24. September 2008)

Hi,

hier ein Bild meiner umgebauten 4870 auf Acc. S1 Rev.2 mit 2 120er Lüftern von Gigabyte, die ursprünglich als Gehäuselüfter meiner Gigabyte 3D Mars Gehäuses eingesetzt wurden. 

Die Lüfter musste ich etwas versetzt montieren, da die SATA-Ports meines Mainboard leider recht blöd platziert sind.

Gelohnt hat sich der Umbau auf jeden Fall. Habe mit OC auf 850/1150 noch keine höheren Temps als 48C gemessen. Die Temps der Spawas sind dabei auch bei guten 70-80 Grad.

Leider habe ich im Moment nur Handycam zur Verfügung. Bessere Bilder folgen bald.


----------



## exxe (25. September 2008)

Meine neueste 3Dfx Errungenschaft, ein Konami Viper Arcadebaord mit Voodoo3 Chip.
Wirklich einmalig.

Naja zumindest würd ich euch Bilder davon zeigen wenn es ging


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

Einfach aufflexen hahaha


----------



## Shibi (25. September 2008)

> Die Lüfter musste ich etwas versetzt montieren, da die SATA-Ports meines Mainboard leider recht blöd platziert sind.


Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, aber eine andere Lösung. 
Endlich hatte ich ne Ausrede mir ein neues Board zu kaufen. 

Edit: Korse putz den Mugen! 
Andauernd bekommt man hier so verdreckte Kühler zu sehen. Bisschen Staub ok, aber 100 Fingerabdrücke?


----------



## push@max (25. September 2008)

@ cane87

Deine Grafikkarte bekommt sicherlich keine Temp.Probleme, oder?


----------



## KoRsE (27. September 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Edit: Korse putz den Mugen!
> Andauernd bekommt man hier so verdreckte Kühler zu sehen. Bisschen Staub ok, aber 100 Fingerabdrücke?



Ja entschuldige großer Mentor  Ich find das gar nicht so schlimm... Ok er ist nicht auf hochglanz poliert aber man kann ja auch sehr penibel sein 

Werd am So meine HW in mein neues Antec P182 einbauen und dann putz ich alles schön und mach nen paar Bilder ok??

Mfg Korse


----------



## cane87 (27. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> @ cane87
> 
> Deine Grafikkarte bekommt sicherlich keine Temp.Probleme, oder?



Ne, Temp-Probs sind echt Geschichte für mich und vor allem Lärm auch ^^.

Idle auf 500/450MHz per CCC Profil läuft sie auf 30C
und bei bisherigem max OC @ 850/1150 maximal 48 Grad bisher.

Vorher mit dem Orig-Kühler regelte der Lüfter erst ab 81C hoch. total ätzend und vor allem immer wieder zwischendurch "der Anzeigentreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wiederhergestellt"-Meldungen. Die sind seit dem Wechsel auch nicht wieder aufgetreten. Soviel OC habe ich vorher auch nicht geschafft. Nur mit 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit, aber da musste ich meinen PC schon festhalten, damit er nicht weg fliegt


----------



## TM30 (30. September 2008)

Meine 4850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (1. Oktober 2008)

@ Korse

Ja am WE werde ich auch mein PC putzen!

Und die Belohnung......ist ein neuer Lüfter auf der CPU!

Der Lüfter von Ac Freezer gefällt mir nicht!

Was meint ihr bringt es etwa ein Tempvorteil mit sich wenn ich den Ac Freezer mit nem neuen Lüfter ausstatte?? Oder nur Optik? (92 mm oder 120mm)

was hällt ihr von dem Enermax?

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...luster-UCCL12-PWM-120mm-White-LED::10979.html


----------



## Ace (2. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (2. Oktober 2008)

Und hier mal ein Teil meiner 9800GTX+.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (2. Oktober 2008)

Mein Baby 
XFX 8800GTS G92


----------



## Zoon (3. Oktober 2008)

Meine 8800Ultra beim Shooting, für mich immer noch eine der schönsten Karten ("die Göttin" mal außen vor), kein unnötiges Aufklebergedöns etc.


----------



## Ace (4. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (4. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Bild.
-->>steckt die 9800GT da im Wasser??


----------



## da_Fiesel (4. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Schönes Bild.
> -->>steckt die 9800GT da im Wasser??



auch grafikkarten müssen getauft werden   Meine bekommen immer en Champagnerbad

Ne Spaß, ich denk er hat da die Kunst der Bildbearbeitung walten lassen  - oder etwa nicht?
Ich würd meine Karte ja nich unbedingt freiwillig in mein Gartenteich stecken


----------



## Zoon (4. Oktober 2008)

In nichtleitendes Öl kannst se ja tauchen, wäre auch die ultimative Kühllösung


----------



## SlimShady99 (4. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal nen paar Bilder von meiner (passiv gekühlten)GeForce 7600GS:


----------



## der8auer (4. Oktober 2008)

2x 8800GTS 512MB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (5. Oktober 2008)

da_Fiesel schrieb:


> Ne Spaß, ich denk er hat da die Kunst der Bildbearbeitung walten lassen  - oder etwa nicht?



So ist es


----------



## G.Skill (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab grad auch ne tolle Entdeckung in meiner Rumpelkammer gemacht  
Eine S3 Trio64V2/DX mit 2 MB RAM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry für die  Quali,hab die Fotos schnell mim Handy gemacht


----------



## riedochs (5. Oktober 2008)

Davon liegen hier auch noch 2 Stück rum.


----------



## G.Skill (6. Oktober 2008)

Das waren noch Zeiten, mit Windows 98, 2 MB Grafikkarten...  

Ich hab iwo noch eine andere,nur find ich sie grad nich 

Und ne gaaanz alte Soundkarte,aber die gehört nicht in diesen Fred


----------



## Bond2602 (6. Oktober 2008)

Club 3D 4870 1024mb


----------



## devic (6. Oktober 2008)

Danke an Fuel und den Postboten für meine neuste Errungenschaft: :banana:


----------



## Robär (6. Oktober 2008)

Sieht echt schick aus Devic. Auf dem anderen Bild was du mir iwann mal zu der Karte gezeigt hast fand ich sie Grütze von der Optik, aber so. Echt schick


----------



## y33H@ (6. Oktober 2008)

*Palit HD4850 Sonic 1 GiB*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HIS HD4850 IceQ4 TurboX*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Review incoming ...
cYa


----------



## G.Skill (7. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal eine onboard Grafikkarte, eine geForce 8200 mit 256 MB
(Bilder sind nicht so ganz scharf,weil schnell mim Handy gemacht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (7. Oktober 2008)

Nicht ganz so scharf ist gut


----------



## G.Skill (7. Oktober 2008)

ja.. ich hab grad neue gemacht,hoffe die sind besser xD


----------



## G.Skill (7. Oktober 2008)

So,hoffe die sind besser xD Aber mehr gibt mein Handy nich her,da ich zur Zeit keine Kamera hab ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2008)

Wer erkennt, was mit dieser Karte ist? Hinweise hier in diesem Forum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (9. Oktober 2008)

Der eine Spawa, rechts vom 2. Kondensator überm 6-pin, ist durch 
Naja, viel glück bei deiner nächsten Graka


----------



## gogle (9. Oktober 2008)

Meine Sparkle Geforce 9800GT 512MB Cool Pipe 3 Passivkühler


----------



## cane87 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Graka in eingebautem Zustand 

Gruß Cane


----------



## CeresPK (10. Oktober 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Wer erkennt, was mit dieser Karte ist? Hinweise hier in diesem Forum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der Kühler fehlt
also das ist ne 8800GTS G80 wahrscheinlich di mit 96 Shadern
und auf jeden fall mit 640MB Spiecher.
Ich könnte dir auch sagen was damit ist aber ich habe jetzt grade keine Lust bei meiner den Kühler abzubauen und zu schauen.
Besonder ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das an der etwas kaputt ist.
G80 hält und hält und häl..................


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Der eine Spawa, rechts vom 2. Kondensator überm 6-pin, ist durch
> Naja, viel glück bei deiner nächsten Graka



Jepp, 100 Punkte! Hoffe auch, dass die nächste länger als 10 Monate hält! 

@Cerespk91:Von wegen ...hält und hält und häl...!

Ich wollte ihr hier noch mal meine letzte Anerkennung geben, in dem ich sie nackt fotografiere und ins Internet stelle - die kleine Schlam*e!


----------



## CeresPK (10. Oktober 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Jepp, 100 Punkte! Hoffe auch, dass die nächste länger als 10 Monate hält!
> 
> @Cerespk91:Von wegen ...hält und hält und häl...!
> 
> Ich wollte ihr hier noch mal meine letzte Anerkennung geben, in dem ich sie nackt fotografiere und ins Internet stelle - die kleine Schlam*e!


die schöne 8800GTS
aber mitm rest hatte ich doch recht oder??


----------



## TM30 (10. Oktober 2008)

gogle schrieb:


> Meine Sparkle Geforce 9800GT 512MB Cool Pipe 3 Passivkühler




Hey das ist aber nicht die feine englische Art sich mit fremden Lorbeeren zu schmücken! Das sind MEINE Fotos!!! Nimm die gefälligst raus!


----------



## CeresPK (10. Oktober 2008)

hehe 8800GTS G80
diese läuft noch immer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (10. Oktober 2008)

3 meiner ausgedienten Grakas: XFX GeForce 6800XT, Asus GeForce FX 5200, Gainward GeForce 6200


----------



## devic (10. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> hehe 8800GTS G80
> diese läuft noch immer
> 
> 
> ...



A3


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2008)

Meine neueste Erungenschafft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2008)

Schick schick, aber das PBC schaut etwas "braun" aus.

Irgendwie finde ich die Aufkleber nicht so toll....



Gruß


----------



## Lee (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe ich kann dich beruhigen xTc. Ich habe die Karte auch, aber als Asus und die ist Schwarz. Richtig Schwarz.

Wahrscheinlich hat er mit Blitz geknipst. Angeblich sollen dann die PCB´s braun werden


----------



## Shibi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja, das kommt von den Fotots, das PCB ist in wirklichkeit komplett schwarz. Der Blitz leuchtet allerdings durch die dünne Lackschicht durch und wird von den braunen Leiterbahnen reflektiert. Deshalb wirken PCBs mit Blitz oftmals braun.

Aber schöne Karte. 

mfg, Shib


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

So mein Grafik Ferari



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## y33H@ (11. Oktober 2008)

*Palit HD4850 Sonic @ NB Multiframe*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## xTc (11. Oktober 2008)

Schick. 

Wie sind den die Temperaturen mit dieser Kühllösung?


Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (11. Oktober 2008)

Siehe anderer Post:





> *Multiframe MF-S2 @ 600 rpm
> In 2D aus 0,5m --> 0,1 Sone / 18,7 dB(A)
> In 3D aus 0,5m --> 0,4 Sone / 23,1 dB(A) [die SpaWas fiepen, der Lüfter ist logischerweise gleich laut]
> 3D Mark 03 "Mother Nature" --> max. 59 °C
> oZone 3D Furmark [blubb.exe] --> max. 72 °C*


cYa


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2008)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Siehe anderer Post:cYa



Was an der *blubb.exe anderst?*


----------



## y33H@ (11. Oktober 2008)

Mit der *Furmark.exe* werden die HD4870 künstlich limitiert, daher die Umbenennung.

cYa


----------



## TM30 (12. Oktober 2008)

Die Kühlkörper auf der Monster 3D konnten die Temperatur um satte 30°C senken , jeweils ohne Lüfter davor. Von 77 auf 47°C. Und dadurch lässt sich die Karte doch tatsächlich um 3Mhz mehr übertakten. Bin somit bei 61Mhz was ja ein stolzer Wert ist, wenn man von den standardmäßigen 50Mhz ausgeht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gogle (12. Oktober 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> Hey das ist aber nicht die feine englische Art sich mit fremden Lorbeeren zu schmücken! Das sind MEINE Fotos!!! Nimm die gefälligst raus!



ich weiss
war deine fotos


----------



## adler93 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meine gute alte G80 GTS  , wenn ich bedenke was die mich damals gekostet hat  .


----------



## CentaX (12. Oktober 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> Bin somit bei 61Mhz was ja ein stolzer Wert ist, wenn man von den standardmäßigen 50Mhz ausgeht.



Also, ich hab ner komplett kühlerlosen Matrox Mystique nen Chiptakt von 130mhz oder so verpasst... Standardtakt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, war aber deutlich unter 100... Der, dem die Graka gehört (NEIN, er benutzt sie nicht mehr^^) meint 75, ich 67mhz^^
Naja, dann hat das 2D- Bild auch keine Artefakte mehr gehabt


----------



## Shibi (12. Oktober 2008)

> Die Kühlkörper auf der Monster 3D konnten die Temperatur um satte 30°C senken , jeweils ohne Lüfter davor. Von 77 auf 47°C. Und dadurch lässt sich die Karte doch tatsächlich um 3Mhz mehr übertakten. Bin somit bei 61Mhz was ja ein stolzer Wert ist, wenn man von den standardmäßigen 50Mhz ausgeht.



Da geht doch sicherlich noch mehr, das sind ja nur 20% Steigerung. ^^


----------



## riedochs (13. Oktober 2008)

Viel mehr geht da nicht.


----------



## johnnyGT (15. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine 2600pro twin turbo!!


----------



## Shibi (16. Oktober 2008)

Dann will ich auch mal meine Grafikkarte veröffentlichen. Hoffe die Bilder gefallen euch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich habe die Lüfter und den Kühler nicht geputzt. Nach einem halben Jahr Betrieb sieht es immernoch aus wie neu. Staubfilter sei Dank. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Oktober 2008)

Sieht hammer aus  !
Bei mir würds es nicht so nach einem halben Jahr aussehen 

Was ist denn das für eine Karte ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## Shibi (16. Oktober 2008)

Das ist eine HIS HD3870 IceQ mit einem Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 und 2 120mm Noiseblocker XL1 drauf. Ich lasse die Noiseblocker auf 400rpm laufen, damit sind sie absolut unhörbar und die GPU bleibt auch bei Vollast noch auf unter 60°C.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (16. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost -> bitte löschen.


----------



## y33H@ (16. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Lee (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meine neue HD 4870

Bilder sind nix, ich weiß. Sind auch nur ganz schnell nach dem Auspacken bei sehr schlechtem Licht und Blitz gemacht worden. Hatte keine Lust groß rumzufotografieren, wollte sie einfach nur einbauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (16. Oktober 2008)

@Lee

Hab die gleiche Karte bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch liegen...ist schon ein Sahnestück 

Was hast Du dafür bezahlt?


----------



## Lee (16. Oktober 2008)

Zu viel... 229€


----------



## y33H@ (16. Oktober 2008)

*@ Lee*

Igitt, was hat sich Sapphire bei der Karte (nicht) gedacht? *brrr*

cYa


----------



## Lee (16. Oktober 2008)

Das blaue PCB meinst du? Gut, mit dem Referenztriebwerk sieht das nicht so toll aus, mit nem Musashi oder T-Rad oder ner schönen Wakü, wirkt das aber gleich viel besser

Edit: Oder meinst du diese abartig hässliche Frau auf dem Aufkleber?


----------



## y33H@ (16. Oktober 2008)

Mir ging es eher um die Farbe, die Frau ist aber auch eher befremdlich.

cYa


----------



## f3rr1s (16. Oktober 2008)

ja der Rote Kühler mit dem Blauen PCB sieht nicht gerade super aus xD


----------



## Alexxx-86 (17. Oktober 2008)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4cqn-6d-jpg.html
Edit: hmm will wohl nicht das man sie sieht.


----------



## roadgecko (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal meine


----------



## Shibi (17. Oktober 2008)

> Das blaue PCB meinst du?



Meine HIS 3870 IceQ hat auch ein blaues PCB. Hat zwar anfangs gut zum blauen Kühler gepasst, aber den habe ich ja ziemlich schnell entfernt. Werde demnächst eine Abdeckung aus schwarzem Plexi über dem blauen PCB befestigen, dann sieht man das nichtmehr. 

Hier kommen Bilder rein, sobald ichs fertig hab. 
Aber das dauert noch ein paar Tage, muss erstmal alles einkaufen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## boss3D (17. Oktober 2008)

^^ Ich verstehe euch nicht. Gerade das blaue PCB fand ich optisch voll genial! Rotes PCB + roter Lüfter = meiner Meinung nach hässlich. Das blaue PCB sorgt für den nötigen Kontrast und lässt die Graka voll geil aussehen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kmf (17. Oktober 2008)

Alexxx-86 schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/4cqn-6d-jpg.html
> Edit: hmm will wohl nicht das man sie sieht.


Will schon... aber weil Traffic-Klau hier verpöhnt ist ... 




<---- 1111!!!elf   

So macht man das hier ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Oktober 2008)

Meine Süße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigger060 (18. Oktober 2008)

Meine neue Ersatzkarte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adler93 (18. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder hast du gemacht ! Hübsche etwas ältere Karte aber als Ersatz hat sie bestimmt noch genug Leistung.


----------



## aurionkratos (18. Oktober 2008)

Mir fällt gerade auf , dass meine schon lange "Kühlergewechselte" 4870 hier noch fehler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (18. Oktober 2008)

So. Mein heute erworbenes Schmuckstück


----------



## Fransen (18. Oktober 2008)

@ Trigger060
Ist das eine X1950XT??
-->>wenn ja, ich habe genau die gleiche Karte als Ersatzkarte hier liegen.

@Overclocked
 Schönes Stück...


----------



## Menthe (18. Oktober 2008)

So dann post ich auch mal n paar Bilder, sind zwar Retro Grafikkarten aber is ja egal 

Eine SiS mit sage und schreibe 8MB und eine ATI Radeon 9600 Pro mit 128MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Chip der 9600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Chip der SiS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. sry für schlechte Bildqualität hab leider nur ne Handycam zurzeit.


----------



## Trigger060 (18. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> @ Trigger060
> Ist das eine X1950XT??
> -->>wenn ja, ich habe genau die gleiche Karte als Ersatzkarte hier liegen.



Nicht ganz  
Ist eine X1900XT 512MB


----------



## GIROL-GTX (18. Oktober 2008)

Meine 8800 GTX XFX ( 2 Bilder ) [ PCIe 16 ]

Meine alte Geforce FX und meine alte ATI X1600 Pro [ AGP 8x ]

Und Die Geforce 7300 GT [ AGP 8x ]


----------



## Fransen (18. Oktober 2008)

Trigger060 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz
> Ist eine X1900XT 512MB



Schade.
-->>die sehen leider alle nahezu gleich aus...


----------



## CentaX (18. Oktober 2008)

Hier sind einige Bilder der heute um ~16:51:05 verstorbenen HD3870 zu sehen. Einfach nur UT3 gezockt und dann das... heute ist mein erster Ferientag!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wer erkennt auf den letzten 2 Bildern was?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetz hab ich die Geforce 6600 vom Vadder drin -.- und ich dachte, ich könnte am Donnerstag so schön Far Cry 2 zocken...
Letztes Geld ging für die Boxen drauf ==> noch 70€ hier.
Das heißt, ich kanns nicht so machen wie letzte mal - neue Karte kaufen und die Ersatzkarte, wenn sie denn kommt, verkaufen...


----------



## Alexxx-86 (18. Oktober 2008)

Spanungswandler sind abgebrant


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

@Centax Wird schon wieder

Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten: Ich finde es einfach nur genial


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> @Centax Wird schon wieder
> 
> Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten: Ich finde es einfach nur genial


wieso war sowas nicht bei meiner 8800GTS640 dabei


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

Nicht, bei Lee war bei seiner 8600GTS auch dieser Aufkleber dabei


----------



## GIROL-GTX (19. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> @Centax Wird schon wieder
> 
> Das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten: Ich finde es einfach nur genial


 
Och wie ich das Teil vermisse !!!  

Habs verloren  ... war schon n nettes teil xD ...


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2008)

Meine 3 Damen vom Grill 
XFX 9800GTX+
Sparkle 9800GTX+
EVGA 9800GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

Wer braucht bitteschön drei Grafikkarten Ist doch pure Verschwendung


----------



## MaN!aC (19. Oktober 2008)

Endlich genug Platz um meine Kleine auch im eingebauten Zustand ordentlich in Szene zu setzen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG MaN!aC


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Wer braucht bitteschön drei Grafikkarten Ist doch pure Verschwendung


genau meine ich auch
Für Spenden bin ich immer zu haben würde die kleine süße XFX9800GTX nehmen
bitte* ACE *Bitte


----------



## Zoon (19. Oktober 2008)

Trigger060 schrieb:


> Meine neue Ersatzkarte



Sehr schöne Bilder (und Karte)


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

Die ist auch von XFX. Sieht stylisch aus

Hier mal eine Fortsetzung. Paar verwackelte sind dabei, sorry


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

also mir persöhnlich gefallen ja die GTX200er richtig gut wenn die Hersteller nicht immer diese Kindischen Ganzkörperaufkleber draufknallen würden.
diese Farben bei ASUS und XFX sagen mir mal überhaupt nicht zu.
lieber nur dezent etwas kleines wie bei der EVGA 9800GTX und den Rest schwarz gelassen.
leider hat EVGA seine GTX200 auch total verunstaltet mit diesem orangenem Feuerwerk

Ich warte zudem noch etwas auf die Ablöse meiner 9800GTX


----------



## SerbNacionalistCetnik (19. Oktober 2008)

oammmm


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

@Cerespk91 Die Aufklber sind super, die passen 1A zu dem grün schwarz meines DFI.  und


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

naja demnächst scheint XFX ja ne Black-Edition rauszubringen vlt kann ich da ja eine günstig ergattern


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> genau meine ich auch
> Für Spenden bin ich immer zu haben würde die kleine süße XFX9800GTX nehmen
> bitte* ACE *Bitte



Kannst die Sparkle kaufen ist im MP


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

Ace schrieb:


> Kannst die Sparkle kaufen ist im MP


na die Sparkle will ich ja nicht ich will die schöne Karte(also die XFX)


----------



## Overlocked (19. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du zufällig die hier: LINK


----------



## CeresPK (19. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Meinst du zufällig die hier: LINK


jess
mal sehen wie die Aussieht den Bilder gibts ja offiziel noch nicht
und wenn se gut ausschauen tut und irgendwo günstig (230€) zu haben ist
könnte meine 9800GTX balb bei ebay drinne sein oder in meiner Vitrine

andererseits ist die 9800GTX so wunderschön


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2008)

Sparkle 9800GTX+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.Skill (19. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> genau meine ich auch
> Für Spenden bin ich immer zu haben würde die kleine süße XFX9800GTX nehmen
> bitte* ACE *Bitte



xD dann nehm ich die 9800GT xD


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Froschkönig im Wandel!

MfG, DaxTrose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (21. Oktober 2008)

^^
sieht gut aus


----------



## Shibi (21. Oktober 2008)

Und hier kommt gleich das Geilste Grafikkartenbild, dass ich bisher gesehen hab. (Abgesehen von meinen natürlich )


----------



## Bestia (21. Oktober 2008)

Pssst Shibi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibi (21. Oktober 2008)

Da ist es 
Die einen haben einen Teddybär zum einschlafen, die anderen eine Grafikkarte.


----------



## Robär (21. Oktober 2008)

Och ist das schön  Sehr schick


----------



## Shibi (21. Oktober 2008)

Man beachte den völlig zufriedenen Gesichtsausdruck der Katze. Schläft seelig mit der Grafikkarte im Arm. (oder wie man das bei einer Katze nennt ^^)


----------



## Bestia (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenns gefällt, ich habe noch welche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hm, kann mir einer sagen, warum die Karten von XFX so Endigs geil aussehen? Zuletzt die gepostete 9800GTX/+


----------



## Lee (24. Oktober 2008)

So, schon mal im Vorraus sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität. Ich hatte nur eine Schreibtischlampe und meine sehr schwache Zimmerbeleuchtung als Lichtquelle und ich bin auch noch nicht so gut im Fotografieren. Auch war ich, als die letzten Bilder gemacht wurden, schon ziemlich genervt und habe daher einfach geblitzt...

Naja, wie dem auch sei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier die Karte vor der Behandlung_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Achtung: Nicht Jugendfrei. Nacktbild von einer Grafikkarte_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Achtung: Nicht Jugendfrei. Nacktbild von einer Grafikkarte_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier die RV770XT GPU. Wie man sieht ertränkt ATI ihre GPU´s nicht in Wärmeleitpaste._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier der abmontierte Standardkühler_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier das Referenzraketentriebwerk in seinen einzelnen Bestandteilen_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Hier die Karte mit der berüchtigten roten Kühlplatte
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Nach langer, nervenzerreisender Arbeit, habe ich es geschaft den Accellero S1 zu montieren. Das mache ich nie wieder!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Zum Schluss noch die fertig umgebaute Karte mit 2 Noiseblocker XL1 auf dem Accellero._

Gruß Lee


----------



## moonrail (24. Oktober 2008)

Saubere Arbeit! 
Die Kombination des Blaus der NBs und des Rots der HD4870 sieht einfach nur unbeschreiblich gut aus, wie ich finde.


----------



## Janny (25. Oktober 2008)

Meine neue Graka 
http://images.pctflux.net/20081025091212/thumb_DSC03326.JPG


----------



## Lee (25. Oktober 2008)

Ati 4850`?


----------



## Janny (25. Oktober 2008)

jepp


----------



## xTc (25. Oktober 2008)

Ist das die GS oder die normale Version? Was sagt die Lautstärke?


Gruß


----------



## Janny (25. Oktober 2008)

Ist die normale Version. Und die Lautstärke, naja ich sag mal so meine 7600Gt hat man kaum gehört. Und die 4850 höre ich jetzt deutlich..


----------



## Brunsi93 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal noch was von mir!


----------



## xTc (25. Oktober 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Ist die normale Version. Und die Lautstärke, naja ich sag mal so meine 7600Gt hat man kaum gehört. Und die 4850 höre ich jetzt deutlich..



Mh, okay. Kannst du ein Foto ohne die schwarze Abdeckung machen? Mich würde mal der Kühlkörper darunter interessieren. 



Gruß


----------



## Janny (25. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Mh, okay. Kannst du ein Foto ohne die schwarze Abdeckung machen? Mich würde mal der Kühlkörper darunter interessieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß



habse heute nacht erst eingebaut.  mach ich noch die tage


----------



## Fransen (26. Oktober 2008)

So meine beiden nV's.
-->>ansonsten habe ich hier noch eine HD2900XT und eine X1950XT.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Oktober 2008)

aber die 9800gtxen von sparkle sehen iwie winzig aus ^^


----------



## Fransen (26. Oktober 2008)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> aber die 9800gtxen von sparkle sehen iwie winzig aus ^^



Bis ich die Karte erhalten habe, war ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich eine im Referandesign erhalte und mit schwarzem PCB.

Umso größer war dann der Schock beim auspacken, dass ich eine mit blauem PCB und weißem Kühler erhalten habe, aber es sei ihr verziehen, denn die Lautsärke ist sehr leise und die Kühlleistung spitze (Idle 43°, Last 56°C).


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Oktober 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Bis ich die Karte erhalten habe, war ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich eine im Referandesign erhalte und mit schwarzem PCB.
> 
> Umso größer war dann der Schock beim auspacken, dass ich eine mit blauem PCB und weißem Kühler erhalten habe, aber es sei ihr verziehen, denn die Lautsärke ist sehr leise und die Kühlleistung spitze (Idle 43°, Last 56°C).



na dann ^^ sind aba scho gute temps xD


----------



## Bestia (27. Oktober 2008)

Zählt das? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2008)

Die arme Graka



Bestia schrieb:


> Zählt das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bestia (27. Oktober 2008)

Keine Angst, im Nibitor steht 135°C Throttle, da geht noch was


----------



## Fransen (29. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (30. Oktober 2008)

Nice Pic 

Jetzt ich wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesis (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meine 2, die demnächst zum Einsatz kommen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (30. Oktober 2008)

so hier meine GTX

ich habe nach meinem Versuch den Sticker zu verschieben (wegen schlechten Sitzes) vor ein paar Monaten, endlich Zeit gefunden mal die Abdeckung mit an Arbeit zu nehmen und einen Teil des zerstörten Aufklebers abzumachen

und ich finde das ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (30. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> so hier meine GTX
> 
> ich habe nach meinem Versuch den Sticker zu verschieben (wegen schlechten Sitzes) vor ein paar Monaten, endlich Zeit gefunden mal die Abdeckung mit an Arbeit zu nehmen und einen Teil des zerstörten Aufklebers abzumachen
> 
> und ich finde das ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen




Na dann muss ich wohl auch mal
ein Bild meiner HD 4870 oc edition reinstellen


----------



## Lee (30. Oktober 2008)

Nur eigene Bilder bitte.


----------



## LaCroato (30. Oktober 2008)

Hier 2 Pics meiner ASUS EN9600GT/HTDI


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich war zu faul die aus meinem PC auszubauen!!!
Und sonst fotographiert es sich halt schlecht!


----------



## da_Fiesel (1. November 2008)

so hier mal meine Grafiklambos
2*8800GTX @SLI

mit billig übergangsram im hintergrund


----------



## sheep24 (1. November 2008)

Meine Powercolor HD 4870


----------



## CrashStyle (1. November 2008)

Schöne Grakas!


----------



## Trigger060 (1. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (1. November 2008)

Die Bilder von unserer kleinen Bench-Session heute 

die beiden kleinen 3870er 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder sind jetzt leider nicht der Bringer, aber dafür haben wir einiges erreicht. Hätte nicht gedacht wieviel Power man aus Crossfire herrausholen kann, aber die CPU hat leider limitiert, selbst bei 3,6GHz. Die beiden 3870er zu übertakten war auch so ne Sache 
Das schlimmste war eig beim Booten und den BIOS Einstellungen das das Bild nur aus der Roten kam und im Windows wiederum nur aus der Blauen. Das umstecken hat einen fast wahnsinnig gemacht als wir versucht haben die 3,6GHz zum booten zu bewegen. 

Fazit: Crossfire ist eine nette Spielerei, aber die Mikroruckler sind doch ganz schön nervig, aber es hat Spaß gemacht 

MfG MaN!aC


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

@ Trigger060
Ist das eine XT, oder eine Pro? Jedenfalls schöne Bilder ...* *

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (2. November 2008)

Glaub fast, das ist ne Pro mit 512bit.
Die 256-bit Version hatte nen schwarzen Kühler und einen 8- Pin (kein 6- Pin), die XT hatte glaube ich nur 2 Heatpipes 
Jedenfalls wird das mit den 2 heatpipes ziemlich oft gesagt.
Im Verkaufsthread hab ich aber mal ne Pro/512bit gesehn, die 3 Heatpipes hatte...


----------



## Tyler76 (2. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs,hier mal meine beiden 88GT´s Amp mit dem Thermalright T-Rad2:d
http://www.abload.de/img/0143j6b.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/0128mkt.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/0062ox4.jpg
könnte gar nicht besser reinpassen aber war auch ganz schön gesalzen vom preiß


----------



## MaN!aC (2. November 2008)

Whiskey kriegt selbst eingebrannt WLP weg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG MaN!aC


----------



## stabilox (7. November 2008)

Meine treue 7900GTO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (8. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

^^ Lass mich raten: 2x Sapphire HD3870 Toxic? 

Sehen jedenfalls ganz fein aus _(im gesäuberten Zustand)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (8. November 2008)

Guck mal genau aufs 2. Bild, unter dem Die 
Ich wusste auch erst nicht, was für Karten das sind...


----------



## devon (8. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Lass mich raten: 2x Sapphire HD3870 Toxic?
> 
> Sehen jedenfalls ganz fein aus _(im gesäuberten Zustand)_ ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Wenn ich mich nicht irre steht auf beiden Bildern Groß ASUS und auf dem 2. Bild Steht 6800 GT Pci


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das zwei Geforce wären, aber jetzt, wo ihr es sagt ...

Die Dinger sehen auf den ersten Blick aber wirklich verdammt nach HD3870 Toxic aus.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CentaX (8. November 2008)

Dann würde doch aber auch nicht Asus draufstehen


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Dann würde doch aber auch nicht Asus draufstehen


Klar, aber ich habe am Anfang wirklich nur auf die Kühler geachtet und eben sofort an die Toxic-Grakas gedacht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## stabilox (10. November 2008)

Schickes Teil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (10. November 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/27741-standardkuehler-mal-anders.html#post291728


----------



## Fransen (13. November 2008)

Wer ruft nach einer 7800GT??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (13. November 2008)

keiner


----------



## xTc (13. November 2008)

Meine alte 8800 GTS 512. Leider habe ich sie verkauft. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (13. November 2008)

so sah meine früher auch fast aus


----------



## teKau^ (14. November 2008)

Hier meine neue und mein altes Schätzchen 
Vorher noch im SLI mit 2x8800gt ssc und heute ne WaKü gehühlte 4870x2


----------



## da_Fiesel (14. November 2008)

teKau^ schrieb:


> Hier meine neue und mein altes Schätzchen
> Vorher noch im SLI mit 2x8800gt ssc und heute ne WaKü gehühlte 4870x2



hm sry aber ich kann keine Schätzchen entdecken


----------



## teKau^ (14. November 2008)

ja sry hat 2min länger gedauert, wusste nicht das sich schon jemand dafür interessiert


----------



## Plasmyd (16. November 2008)

Meine Leadtek 8800 GTS G92 mit 512 mb


----------



## gettohomie (16. November 2008)

jajajá die gute alte


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> jajajá die gute alte


naja die G92 GTS ist nicht gerade die alte aber naja

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der wahren 88GTS
G80 Rev. A3 640MB Speicher das war noch nen Chip






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kyuss1975 (17. November 2008)

*ati* ist erste wahl bei katzen!
fragt sich nur wer hier wen heizt?


----------



## CeresPK (17. November 2008)

hehe hast sicherlich auf der Main gesehen.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wer das Bild der NV mit der schlafenden Katze gepostet hatt


----------



## kyuss1975 (17. November 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> hehe hast sicherlich auf der Main gesehen.
> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wer das Bild der NV mit der schlafenden Katze gepostet hatt


 
genau! eigentlich wollte ichs ja toppen und beide katzen drauflegen, der kater hat aber keinen bock gehabt. wie man sieht ist auch die maunzi etwas angefressen das sie als grafikkartenmodel herhalten mußte.


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (17. November 2008)

Naja so eine Nette 4870 von club 3d hab ich auch nur die ohne plastik die mit kupferkühler
und naja wird schon heftig laut und heiß das ding aber wenigstens brauch ich dann im
Winter keine Heizung!! 10min auf 100% laufen lassen und ich hab 20°C


----------



## El-Hanfo (17. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine 8800GTS-A3 640MB
Nein, sie ist nicht staubig!

Mfg El-Hanfo


----------



## CentaX (17. November 2008)

Hier zu sehen: Die geballte Power eines Matrox Mystique Chips. 1997, PCI.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ihr fragt... die ist ausm Reservoir des Vaters eines Kumpels. Kommt in den PC vom Vadder, wenn meine Grafikkarten durchbrennen, und ich krieg dafür die Geforce 6600  Mit der kann man wenigstens noch CSS zocken.
Hatte die Karte dafür schon 2x in Gebrauch - nach meiner HD 2900 Pro / 256bit und HD3870 ... das ist noch nicht allzu lange her.
PS: Ist kaum staubig ... trotz des Alters


----------



## TBF_Avenger (17. November 2008)

kyuss1975 schrieb:


> *ati* ist erste wahl bei katzen!
> fragt sich nur wer hier wen heizt?


Pass auf, dass sie die Graka nicht zum Krallen schärfen verwendet


----------



## Genim2008 (17. November 2008)

Hier sind meine beiden ähhmm Grakas?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (19. November 2008)

Mein neues Pixelmonster aus dem Hause PNY - mein 430W Coolermaster iGreen Power Netzteil packt die Graka ...nur bekomm ich jetzt das Gehäuse nicht mehr zu, aber dafür weiß ich jetzt, was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsche


----------



## gettohomie (19. November 2008)

TBF_Avenger bei dir würde ich noch den CPU Kühler wechsel aber sonst


----------



## TBF_Avenger (19. November 2008)

Ja, der fliegt auch irgendwann-hauptsache, der neue hat nicht mehr diese bescheuerten Pushpins


----------



## gettohomie (19. November 2008)

ach mich stören die nicht


----------



## kmf (20. November 2008)

Meine derzeit rumliegenden Grakas ...

Kleines Potpourri ...  (Pics sind von heute abend)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gemoddete 7950GX2 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine meiner HD2900XT und eine 8800GT mit Ollis populär gemachtem Biosmod.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine Schätzchen, die beiden XT1950XTX.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schlussendlich die 8800GT Sonic und die andere HD2900XT ...

(wenn sie rumliegen verbrauchen sie auch keinen Strom. )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. November 2008)

@ kmf
das ist ja mal eine stolze sammlung...
da kommen ja so einige euronen zusammen


----------



## boss3D (20. November 2008)

Eine X1950XTX [sabber] ... 

Meiner Meinung nach die edelste Grafikkarte, die jemals produziert wurde. So ein Teil wollte ich immer haben, aber finanzielle war nur die Pro-Version drinnen.  

Jedenfalls tolle Sammlung. Auf keinen Fall was verkaufen!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (20. November 2008)

Jetzt noch nen Board mit 7 mal PCIe und dann rockt F@H.^^

Aber hat schon was so ne Sammlung, willste die behalten sprich Vitrine oder so?

MfG DanielX


----------



## CentaX (20. November 2008)

Hmm...  Meine Karten sind ALLE wieder zurück gegangen...
Sapphire X1950 Pro / 512mb, Sapphire HD2900 Pro / 256bit, Powercolor HD3870 SCS (obwohl ich mir eigl geschworen hab, die zu behalten  )...
Naja, sei froh, dass du die Sammlung hast und verkauf davon bloß nichts


----------



## Fransen (20. November 2008)

Meine Sammlung umfasst leider nicht so vile Karten.
Bei mir wären da:
HD2900XT
HD2900GT
X1950XT
7800GT
und meine aktuelle GraKa


----------



## CeresPK (20. November 2008)

meine Sammlung ist noch kleiner:
Riva TNT (noch in gebrauch)
ATI Radeon 9250 SE (auch noch in Gebrauch)
8800GTS G80 640MB Rev. A3 
9800GTX (die ist auch noch in Gebrauch un das bleibt erstmal so)


----------



## gettohomie (21. November 2008)

ich habe die kleinste 
8800GTS 512 XXX
7600 GT XXX 
und noch so ein altes ding mit PCI und ohne Kühler


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (21. November 2008)

meine ati 9800 pro , die irgendwann mal das zeitliche gesegnet hat......
und meine gf 6600 gt mit zalman , die ich verkauft habe , dafür aber ne 
gainward bliss+ 7800 agp eingesetzt habe  dat war eine freude für mich.....





nen bild von der bliss + kommt auch noch........


----------



## MacMen01 (21. November 2008)

Da sind meine zwei Rechenknechte


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (21. November 2008)

MacMen01 schrieb:


> Da sind meine zwei Rechenknechte




man wie geil, ich schaff es noch nen lüfter zu wechseln , aber son geiles wakü system--- näh dat trau ich mir nicht. noch nicht.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. November 2008)

So, dann mal mein aktueller fps-Fresser und das dritte Bild ist von der, die ich dafür in Rente geschickt habe (bzw. wartet se auf die Reanimation als reiner PhysX-Beschleuniger, sobald Mirror´s Edge für den PC erscheint)

Aufzählung meiner bisherigen Grakas spar ich mir mal lieber, würde a) den Rahmen sprengen und b) denk ich dann darüber nach, ob´s jetzt schon 15.000 €, 20.000 € oder mehr waren, die ich in all den Jahren für den Spass investiert habe

Greetz


----------



## stabilox (21. November 2008)

Wusste doch, dass ich irgendwo noch was liegen hatte.

Eine Geforce 4 MX440 mit 64Mb DDR-Ram und eine Geforce 6600GT mit 128Mb DDR3-Ram.


----------



## DaxTrose (23. November 2008)

Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB, damit mein Wasserkühler nicht ohne Karte hier rumliegt von ebay für 78,- inkl. Versand ersteigert!
MfG,
DaxTrose




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (23. November 2008)

boa Daxtrose einfach nur Wunderschön die Karte


----------



## xTc (24. November 2008)

Preview-Bild zum Review der HD4830. Vielen Dank an Sapphire, die mir die Karte für das Review zur Verfügung stellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

Ganz nett.
Kannst du schon sagen, wie laut die Karte ist oder muss man dein Review dafür lesen?


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass da ein paar Speicherchips sind, auf denen kein Kühlkörper drauf ist? Meine Club3D hat mir zwar gezeigt, dass der VRAM auch ohne nicht heiß genug wird, um die Notabschaltung auszulösen, aber für das OC-Potenzial ist das sicher nicht förderlich ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Robär (24. November 2008)

Jup würde mich auch interessieren und vorallem ob die Kühlleistung gut ist 

Aber wirklich gefallen (optisch) tut sie mir nicht.


----------



## Biosman (24. November 2008)

~wird gleich geposted~


----------



## Biosman (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (24. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du schon sagen, wie laut die Karte ist oder muss man dein Review dafür lesen?





Robär schrieb:


> Jup würde mich auch interessieren und vorallem ob die Kühlleistung gut ist



Auf diese Fragen werde ich im Review eingehen. Also noch etwas gedulden. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass da ein paar Speicherchips sind, auf denen kein Kühlkörper drauf ist? Meine Club3D hat mir zwar gezeigt, dass der VRAM auch ohne nicht heiß genug wird, um die Notabschaltung auszulösen, aber für das OC-Potenzial ist das sicher nicht förderlich ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Der Speicher wird nicht warm. Der Lüfter bläßt Luft durch den Kühlkörper auf den Speicher.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Jup würde mich auch interessieren und vorallem ob die Kühlleistung gut ist


 
Der hat Kühlleistung? 



Robär schrieb:


> Aber wirklich gefallen (optisch) tut sie mir nicht.


 
Das hatte ich anderweitig schon mal erwähnt. 
Das "ganz nett" sagt doch alles, oder?


----------



## Robär (24. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Auf diese Fragen werde ich im Review eingehen. Also noch etwas gedulden.



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das "ganz nett" sagt doch alles, oder?



Irgendwie schon 

Aber naja es soll ja Leute geben die achten nicht so drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Aber naja es soll ja Leute geben die achten nicht so drauf


 
In dem Preissegment ist die Optik eh zweitranging, deshalb auch meine Frage nach der Lautstärke. Wenn schon bieder und leistungslos, dann wenigstens leise.


----------



## DerKinderRiegel (24. November 2008)

Hier meine evga 8800GTS/640

Einmal nackig ohne Plastikabdeckung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und 2 mal mit "Turbo-Luft-Ansaug-Kanal"  im System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Der Speicher wird nicht warm. Der Lüfter bläßt Luft durch den Kühlkörper auf den Speicher.


Genau so war es bei meiner Club3D auch, als ich die VRAM-Kühler herunten hatte. Trotzdem würde sich taktmäßig vermutlich noch _(geringfügig)_ mehr aus dem VRAM rausholen lassen, wenn er kühler bleiben würde ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xTc (24. November 2008)

Jungs, wartet einfach auf das Review. Dann könnt Ihr über die Lautstärke und das Overclocking-Potenzial philosophieren. 


Bei Fragen stehe ich euch dann zur Verfügung. Lasst mich aber erstmal testen. 


Gruß


----------



## KrickKrack (24. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (26. November 2008)

hier noch meine 7900 gt


----------



## warlordi777 (4. Dezember 2008)

Nein ich habe keine Temp Probleme XD


----------



## Fransen (4. Dezember 2008)

Meine 98GTX+ mit dem Musashi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze992 (4. Dezember 2008)

Meine HD 4850 Sonic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier nochmal im verbauten Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (5. Dezember 2008)

Hatte bei Alternates zack zack zugeschlagen (147,90 inkl. versand). Hier ist meine neue 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.abload.de/img/dsc051024w25.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (5. Dezember 2008)

TM30 schrieb:


> Hatte bei Alternates zack zack zugeschlagen (147,90 inkl. versand). Hier ist meine neue



Leider hab ich den Zack zu spät gesehen, sonst hätte ich mir die Karte auch noch bestellt. Hab heute ein neues Spielzeug bekommen. Werd die Karte aber wohl wieder verkaufen und mir doch ne XFX holen. 

Hier eine eher seltene PNY 9800GT XLR8:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (5. Dezember 2008)

das blaue pcb passt irgendwie nicht...


----------



## xTc (5. Dezember 2008)

schrotflinte56 schrieb:


> das blaue pcb passt irgendwie nicht...



Wäre es schwarz, würde ich die Karte auch nicht verkaufen wollen.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (5. Dezember 2008)

@ xtc
dafür hab ich vollstes verständniss


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (5. Dezember 2008)

bliss+ 7800 gs von gainward, war bzw ist meine letzte agp-karte


----------



## Lee (5. Dezember 2008)

@xTc

Bei dem Mini Quirl muss das Ding doch höllisch laut sein, oder?


----------



## CeresPK (5. Dezember 2008)

Boa TM30

schöne Karte


----------



## gettohomie (5. Dezember 2008)

Schaut komig aus das ding ????


----------



## devic (6. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Dezember 2008)

So dann zeige ich euch mal meinen ganzen "Stolz" 

Ist ne HD4850 Sonic von Palit, echt nen super Teil.

Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (6. Dezember 2008)

Mein Erstlingswerk, die Kanten sind noch etwas ausgefranst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (6. Dezember 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Hier eine eher seltene PNY 9800GT XLR8:



Ist an der Karte etwas außergewöhnliches dran?


----------



## boss3D (6. Dezember 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> Ist an der Karte etwas außergewöhnliches dran?


Wie oft hast du denn schon eine 9800 GT mit so einem Kühler gesehen?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Dezember 2008)

Der Kühler sieht aber "komisch" aus, hängt so in der Luft. Was erreicht die Karte denn so für Temps. 

PS: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass dadurch die Luft ja besser fließen kann


----------



## Bestia (6. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du denn schon eine 9800 GT mit so einem Kühler gesehen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Ist der aus Gold?


----------



## Lee (6. Dezember 2008)

Btt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Dezember 2008)

Boah wasn das für nen Monsterkühler auf der Karte


----------



## Eiswolf93 (7. Dezember 2008)

@lee: Was ist das für ne Karte?


----------



## CeresPK (7. Dezember 2008)

ist das vlt eine Nvidia FX5200 oder 5500?


----------



## McZonk (7. Dezember 2008)

Ist wohl ne Medion 6610XL, wehe du zockst mir jetzt meine 5 Goldpokale  Dann muss ich die doch nochmal mit dem QX benchen


----------



## Lee (7. Dezember 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ist wohl ne Medion 6610XL, wehe du zockst mir jetzt meine 5 Goldpokale  Dann muss ich die doch nochmal mit dem QX benchen



100 Goldpokale für den Kandidaten^^

Keine Sorge, die nutze ich nicht zum Benchen. Ist ja eigentlich nicht einmal meine, nur der Besitzer hat vergessen, dass ich die noch habe


----------



## McZonk (7. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (7. Dezember 2008)

mach dein board ma sauber und den CPU Kühler


----------



## boss3D (7. Dezember 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> mach dein board ma sauber und den CPU Kühler


Wenn du seinen Zalman schon nicht sauber findest, was hättest du dann bloß zu meinem Ehemaligen gesagt ... 

Durch die feinen Lamellen vertsauben die so extrem schnell. Ohne Gehäuse ist es noch schlimmer.

_PS: Langsam könntest du dich mal um deinen Avatar kümmern, oder ist das gewollt, dass man zu deinem Profil weitergeleitet wird?_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## McZonk (7. Dezember 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> mach dein board ma sauber und den CPU Kühler


Scheinst ja sehr gute Augen zu haben, wenn du auf den derartig hochauflösenden Bildern Staub erkennst  Der CNPS ist noch als sauber zu bezeichnen, glaube kaum dass du selbst einen einsetzt, denn dann wüsstest du, dass er sich schneller mit Staub zusetzt, als du schauen kannst


----------



## gettohomie (7. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wenn du seinen Zalman schon nicht sauber findest, was hättest du dann bloß zu meinem Ehemaligen gesagt ...
> 
> Durch die feinen Lamellen vertsauben die so extrem schnell. Ohne Gehäuse ist es noch schlimmer.
> 
> ...


 

ach nö warum sollte ich mich darum kümmern mich stört es nicht

mein V1 ist auch schon wieder verdreckt


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Dezember 2008)

MfG,
DaxTrose





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Dezember 2008)

hier meine "alte" 8800 GTS 640, hatte spasseshalber die wl pads von chip und ram entfernt, alles gesäubert und wieder laufen lassen  , lief ohne temp-probs, konnte sogar damit zocken, natürlich mit 100% lüfter 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50624&stc=1&d=1229088575


----------



## Nickles (12. Dezember 2008)

Meine HD 2400 pro
X 300 se


----------



## rhodius (12. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist mein aktuelles Gerät: Sapphire HD4870 1GB Version

vorher:
Bild

Bild

nackt:
Bild

Da ich unbedingt die Karte oc wollte und zudem Angst hatte, dass die Spawas abrauchen (der Kühllösung vertrau ich net und schon garnicht wenn das Ding keine rote Platte hat) habe ich nach ca. 8 Stunden betrieb die Karte ausgebaut und die neuen Kühler bestellt.............wenige Tage später habe ich die dann verbaut............

Kupferkühler von Enzotech:
Bild

Hierzu habe ich noch anzumerken, dass ich die 14mm hohe Variante durchgehend benutzt habe. Diese ist jedoch bei den Rams zu hoch, deswegen musste ich diese Umbiegen bis diese zwischen die Lamellen des Kühlers passten.
Damit euch das erspart bleibt nehmt für die Rams nur die 9mm hohen und für die SpaWas die 14mm hohen.

fertiger Umbau:
Bild

Bild 

Die Lüfter habe ich nachträglich noch etwas nach unten gesetzt um den von der Heatpipe fast verdeckten Ram besser zu kühlen. 
Zudem habe ich den ganzen Plastikkram vom Accelero S1 abmontiert.

Die Karte läuft stabil mit 850/1020mhz und Temperaturen zwischen 40-55 Grad unter Last (55 Grad ist die höchste Temperatur die von RivaTuner ausgelesen wird). Vorher war die höchste Temp 80-110Grad!!!


----------



## Klutten (13. Dezember 2008)

Good old Geforce 4 TI4200 mit Zalman Passiv-Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (13. Dezember 2008)

schönes stück!!!


----------



## Klausr (13. Dezember 2008)

Hab auch ein paar ^^

2 3870x2,eine 1950xt und eine alt erwürdige Geforce 4 Ti 4400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oscar (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine XFX8800GTS:


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Dezember 2008)

So hab mal eine alte Geforce 7300 GS rausgekramt


----------



## Syros (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine 8800GTX von Sparkle gekühlt von einem Thermalright HR-03 Plus und einem Noctua 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/IMG]NF-P12


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/IMG]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/IMG]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/IMG]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/IMG]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (13. Dezember 2008)

Syros schrieb:


> Meine 8800GTX von Sparkle gekühlt von einem Thermalright HR-03 Plus und einem Noctua
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...chladen.net/files/thumbs/919i-1.jpg</a>[/url]NF-P12http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...chladen.net/files/thumbs/919i-2.jpg</a>[/url]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...chladen.net/files/thumbs/919i-3.jpg</a>[/url]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...chladen.net/files/thumbs/919i-4.jpg</a>[/url]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...chladen.net/files/thumbs/919i-5.jpg</a>[/url]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...chladen.net/files/thumbs/919i-6.jpg</a>[/url]



Wo sind die Bilder? Irgendwas ist da schiefgelaufen...

Edit: Komisch, in meinem Quote sieht man die Links 
Übrigens, lies bitte mal die Forenregeln, du musst die Bilder hier im Forum hochladen.


----------



## Syros (14. Dezember 2008)

Hier der zweite Versuch 

Meine 8800GTX von Sparkle gekühlt von einem Thermalright HR-03 Plus und einem Noctua NF-P12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (14. Dezember 2008)

hier mal ein paar ati´s

*edit von der8auer: Bilder dieser Größe bitte nur in der Miniaturansicht anzeigen lassen. Bei Großansicht maximal 900x800 Pixel*

edit:waren wirklich ein bissl zu gross^^


----------



## Nickles (14. Dezember 2008)

> hier mal ein paar ati´s
> 
> *edit von der8auer: Bilder dieser Größe bitte nur in der Miniaturansicht anzeigen lassen. Bei Großansicht maximal 900x800 Pixel*
> 
> ...



Gehören die alledir?


----------



## MaN!aC (14. Dezember 2008)

Mein altes Schätzchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

MaN!aC


----------



## Nickles (14. Dezember 2008)

Onboard oder wie?


----------



## devic (14. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. Dezember 2008)

Habe die ASUS EN9600GT HDTI/512 ( 650/1625/1800)
Bin ganz zufrieden damit... hatte vorher 8600GS


----------



## rabensang (15. Dezember 2008)

Mein neues Teil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (15. Dezember 2008)

@nickles
ja das sind meine...
aber noch nicht alle, hab noch ati 9600pro256mb, 9800xl128mb, x850pro256mb,
 1900xt256mb
und nvidia 5200fx, 6600gt256mb, 7300gs256mb
das sind alle die noch funktionieren
werde mal versuchen alle bei gelegenheit abzulichten!


----------



## Fransen (15. Dezember 2008)

@devic
Schöne Karte.
Die 88GTX ist einfach Kult geworden über die ganzen Jahre.


----------



## devic (15. Dezember 2008)

Jop, die 8800GTX ist mit Abstand die schönste Karte wie ich finde. Ist jetzt seit heute ein Accelero Xtreme drauf. Mit den passenden Taktraten macht die auch noch neueren Karten das Leben schwer (:


----------



## rancer (15. Dezember 2008)

@ rabensang: Sieht richtig Bombe aus Schöne Bilder und vorallem schöne Grafikkarte mit "schöner" Leistung; ich hät auch gern so ein Teil in meinem PC stecken


----------



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2008)

> werde mal versuchen alle bei gelegenheit abzulichten




@toppic:Meine Gecube hd 2600 xt
Für ne 60 euro karte sieht die echt geil aus


----------



## Fransen (15. Dezember 2008)

devic schrieb:


> Jop, die 8800GTX ist mit Abstand die schönste Karte wie ich finde. Ist jetzt seit heute ein Accelero Xtreme drauf. Mit den passenden Taktraten macht die auch noch neueren Karten das Leben schwer (:



Das stimmt.
Wer damals in eine 8800GTX investiert hat, hat sein Geld gut angelegt.

Anders als in diese hier...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2008)

Die verbraucht mehr strom als ein kühlschrank!


----------



## Fransen (15. Dezember 2008)

Nickles schrieb:


> Die verbraucht mehr strom als ein kühlschrank!



Und ich hatte mal zwei im CF davon.


----------



## Nickles (15. Dezember 2008)

> Und ich hatte mal zwei im CF davon.


Snob


----------



## TM30 (15. Dezember 2008)

Abschiedsbilder...

Ich kenn einen *hust*, der verkauft die gerade *hust hust* 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...sch-mit-accelero-s1-und-papst-4412-f-2gl.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puffer (16. Dezember 2008)

So, hier mal meine alte 8800GT mit S1 & Turbo-Modul!


----------



## Klausr (16. Dezember 2008)

hab heute ein paar alte Sachen gesucht und bin dabei auf fast vergessene Teile von mir gestossen^^
Bei einer ist zwar die slotblende etwas verbogen aber alle 3 funtzen noch-werd glaub ich mal wieder einen PC mit den dreien baun gg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (16. Dezember 2008)

Verkauf die bei ebay mal als Triple- SLi- Gespann... ''NEUWERTIG HIGHEND ZOCKER'' ...


----------



## Fifadoc (16. Dezember 2008)

hammer! der gamer traum. hatte selbst mal ein Voodoo2-SLI, das war der Hammer.
Bin total neidisch grad.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (16. Dezember 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Verkauf die bei ebay mal als Triple- SLi- Gespann... ''NEUWERTIG HIGHEND ZOCKER'' ...




Da würden sich mit Sicherheit Käufer finden !!

Mfg Micha


----------



## bigdeni (18. Dezember 2008)

Hier meine zwei: XFX GTX260 und 8800GTX


----------



## xTc (19. Dezember 2008)

Mein Lieblingsbild aus dem HD4830-Review:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (20. Dezember 2008)

Da muss was dran sein, dass Katzen auf ATI stehen
Hier mal meine Radeon X1650Pro mit Modifiziertem kühler!!!


----------



## Zoon (20. Dezember 2008)

Naja kannst ja den bekannten Futterwerbespruch ummünzen.

"Katzen würden ATI kaufen"


----------



## gettohomie (20. Dezember 2008)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Da muss was dran sein, dass Katzen auf ATI stehen
> Hier mal meine Radeon X1650Pro mit Modifiziertem kühler!!!


 

wo ist das ein Modifiziertem kühler ?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. Dezember 2008)

er hat die abdeckung der alu-lamellen entfernt.

mfg


----------



## Zoon (20. Dezember 2008)

gettohomie schrieb:


> wo ist das ein Modifiziertem kühler ?



Er hat oberhalb des Kühlblocks das transparente Plaste abgeschnitten? (sieht jedenfalls so aus)


Apropo ATI - mal kurz in meiner "Rumpelkammer" geschaut was da so liegt ...


----------



## schrotflinte56 (20. Dezember 2008)

@ zoon

das is ja mal geil...ne alte rage
max fury oder so?

hab ich mir früher im computer- laden hinter der vitrine einen gesabbert 
aber mehr lief nicht.


----------



## Zoon (20. Dezember 2008)

Rage Fury Maxx, richtig.

Werde mir für die aber nen richtigen Unterbau zusammenbauen müssen, weil Win2000 oder höher nutzen nur einen der beiden Chips - also back to the roots -> Win 98 SE


----------



## AMD64X2-User (20. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt da wollt ich m mal en 120mm lüfter draufbauen damit ich den nervigen lauten lüfter abklemmen kann!!!! Was ist das ding in dem zustand eigentlich noch wert??? 
Daten:
His Radeon X1650Pro 256MB DDR2, 128bit speicherinterface, die restlichen daten weis ich nich ausm FF man kann die aber auch beim hersteller nachlesen!!! Sorry wenn die frage jetzt unpassend ist aber wollt keinen extra Thread aufmachen!!

MFG


----------



## Klausr (21. Dezember 2008)

Rein Optisch für mich eine der Schönsten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (21. Dezember 2008)

Hier nochmal ein Bild meiner Aalchemy 8132 

Wer sich über den Kabelsalat drumherum wundert kann in diese Thread gucken


----------



## msix38 (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (22. Dezember 2008)

Mal ein paar _(altbekannte)_ Bilder meiner ersten HD4870 _(von 4)_, die schon lange im PC meines Bruders ihren Dienst verrichtet, nachdem ich ihm den AC TT draufmontiert habe ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## devic (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hohe Taktraten wollen gekühlt werden. Maximal 65°C bei Last  Laufen mit knapp unter 600RPM.


----------



## El-Hanfo (23. Dezember 2008)

Wieder mal meine 8800GTS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist der Hintergrund nicht weiß geblieben. Irgendwann bekommt sie noch nen Voltmod 

MfG


----------



## Zoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Wieder was aus meinem Grakakrematorium 

Elsa Victory 3D (S3 Virge)
Ati 3D Charger


----------



## schrotflinte56 (26. Dezember 2008)

@ zoon
gute pics!
die selbe hab ich hier auch gerade zu liegen

mfg


----------



## tj3011 (2. Januar 2009)

Meine HD4870 in Aktion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (3. Januar 2009)

mal wieder was von mir und meiner G92 GTX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G.Skill (3. Januar 2009)

Geforce 6150 SE 128 MB Onboard



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 9800GT AMP! vs S3 Trio64V2/DX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na,das weis ja wohl jeder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein,das ist nicht die neue Liege oder Hängematte von ASUS .


----------



## gogle (3. Januar 2009)

Hier sind meine beiden Grakas.
ATi Mach64 1MB PCI(1995)
und eine ATI Rage IIC AGP


----------



## Legume (3. Januar 2009)

Da ist meine Grafikkarte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Da ist meine Graka.


9800 GT vs Geforce 4 MX 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaN!aC (3. Januar 2009)

Wenn man Langeweile hat, kommen komische Tuning Vorstellungen zu Stande 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (5. Januar 2009)

das bild bringt mich wieder auf die idee dass man grafikkarten auch mit ram plugs erweitern können sollte...


----------



## R3DEX (5. Januar 2009)

Meine 2900 GT


----------



## tj3011 (5. Januar 2009)

Meine alte XFX 7600GT 580M AGP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (5. Januar 2009)

MaN!aC schrieb:


> Wenn man Langeweile hat, kommen komische Tuning Vorstellungen zu Stande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast mal ausprobiert - fliegts?


----------



## MaN!aC (5. Januar 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Hast mal ausprobiert - fliegts?


Fliegt wie ein Stein


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meine neue HD3870!


----------



## Falcon (5. Januar 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Hier mal meine neue HD3870!



<Silvester> Miezekatze! </Silvester>


Auch mal paar Fotos... Mehr und bessere/größere Bilder gibts in meiner Gallery


----------



## tokiido (5. Januar 2009)

hier mal meine physx karte


----------



## tokiido (5. Januar 2009)

Noch ne schicke asus V8460 TI ultra deluxe geforce und meine jetzige 
7950GT


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Januar 2009)

Was das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (6. Januar 2009)

Eine Radeon 7200, oder so ähnlich.
Meine Eltern haben so eine auch noch im PC, allerdings in schwarz.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2009)

Nein, das ist eine Radeon 9000 von HIS.
Eventuell auch 9200, der Unterschied ist hier nur AGP 8x.


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Januar 2009)

Hab mal gegooglet und denke ein Radeon 9200w/64Mb DDR (128-bit)


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

Wer herraus bekommt welche Karte das ist, bekommt einen Keks!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (7. Januar 2009)

2900 GT oder Pro/256 bit 
Meine Pro/256bit sah auch so aus, als ich probiert hab, den accelero xtreme raufzupacken... und die XT und Pro / 512bit haben noch nen 6-pin PCIe


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

Mist hab auf Raterei gehofft!

Das ist eine HD2900GT von HIS

Hier die Kekse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (7. Januar 2009)

Wohaha... 
Hätte anfangs auch auf die HD3870 getippt, dann ist mir aber der 8pin- PCIe aufgefallen ... und ich wusste ja, wie groß der Die beim R600 ist, beim RV670XT müsste er ja kleiner sein^^
Wenn ich mir das Bild so angucke, kommen wieder traurige Erinnerungen hoch...  Wenn ich das mit dem Accelero Xtreme nie versucht hätte, konnt ich sie heute noch haben... Aber andererseits hätte ich auch nie meine weltklasse HD3870 bekommen. Wiederum andererseits wäre auch diese niemals abgeraucht....


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Mist hab auf Raterei gehofft!
> 
> Das ist eine HD2900GT von HIS
> 
> Hier die Kekse


 
Wie kriegst du das Bild denn da rein, ohne dass es als Thumbnail unten noch mal ist?


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie kriegst du das Bild denn da rein, ohne dass es als Thumbnail unten noch mal ist?



Muss du erst das Bild in dein Album Hochladen und den Link vom Bild und dann beim Posten, Grafik hinzufügen drücken und den Link da rein!   Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Uziflators Alben: Irgendwas - Bild


----------



## CentaX (7. Januar 2009)

Du musst im Kontrollzentrum links auf ''Bilder und Alben'' klicken, da kannste dann auch Bilder hochladen und ohne Thumbs verlinken


----------



## y33H@ (7. Januar 2009)

*IHS einer GTX280 wie 8800 Ultra*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. Januar 2009)

Kindermörder


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Januar 2009)

Meine Zotac GTX260 AMP²


----------



## Uziflator (9. Januar 2009)

Weils so schön ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (10. Januar 2009)

@ y33H@: zahlt sich das aus den IHS der G200 runterzuköpfen?


----------



## y33H@ (10. Januar 2009)

Ja, bleibt kühler. Allerdings sollte man dann einen HR-03 oder ähnliches montieren, mit dem RefKühler ist ohne IHS Sense.

cYa


----------



## Masterwana (10. Januar 2009)

Hie mal Bilder meiner 4580 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lee (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (10. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. Januar 2009)

Meine 8800GTS G92, die jetzt bald ausdient.  Viel mit ihr erlebt und die Einzigste meiner Karten, die fast 1Jahr in meinem Rechner drin war. Respekt!!!


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Januar 2009)

Meine schöne 9800GTX+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (11. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Radeon ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Lee (11. Januar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bild



Danke 

Leider weiß ich nicht wie lange die Karte noch lebt


----------



## CentaX (11. Januar 2009)

Sag nicht, dass die auch kaputt geht oO


----------



## Zoon (11. Januar 2009)

Man sollte ein PCGH Seelsorgerteam für suizidgefährdete Radeons einrichten


----------



## DanielX (11. Januar 2009)

So hier mal das kurze Zusammentreffen meiner 4870 mit einem S1, sah gut aus hatt aber net gekühlt. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## kstoeger (14. Januar 2009)

Voodoo 4500 AGP 32MB





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## BenF (14. Januar 2009)

Meine alte XFX 7600GT XXX
Tolles Teil, nur etwas laut


----------



## kstoeger (14. Januar 2009)

Voodoo 3500/TV AGP

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Fransen (15. Januar 2009)

HD2900XT...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (17. Januar 2009)

Heir endlich mal wieder meine EVGA 9800GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uziflator (17. Januar 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> HD2900XT...



Ich dacht schon das wär aus meinen Bild rausgeschnitten und gedreht,hab den unterschied allerdings entdeckt!


----------



## Fransen (17. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich dacht schon das wär aus meinen Bild rausgeschnitten und gedreht,hab den unterschied allerdings entdeckt!



Nene, solche krummen Dinger würde ich doch niemals drehen.

Aber die Bilder sehen sich auf den ersten Blick wirklich verdammt ähnlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (19. Januar 2009)

Habe aus Fadheit meiner 55nm GTX260 neue WLP für die GPU spendiert

ergebnis der Aktion: 10°C verbesserung und längere aufheizphase (von 45°C auf 70°C statt 10 sekunden jetzt 40 Sekunden ..Furmark)  

und nein noch schärfer hab ich das bild von der gpu aufschrift leider nicht bekommen 

erkenntnis:

intels krumme IHS sind NICHTS im vergleich zu der Kühlsitzfläche des Kühlers dieser Karte... hab fast net halbe Tube AS5 insgesamt gebraucht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kstoeger (19. Januar 2009)

Geforce 6600 mit Accelero S1 passiv




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## LaCroato (19. Januar 2009)

Hier meine frisch bei Alternate geholte *Leadtek GTX260 Extreme+* (55nm):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Und hier könnt Ihr meine GTX260 Extreme+ und meine ASUS EN9600GT/HTDI
im Physx-Zusammenspiel betrachten:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Januar 2009)

Wie? Die läuft ohne Strom, wie geil


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

mh wie weit muss ma die denn runter takten dass sie mit 75 watt auskommt?


----------



## Uziflator (20. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlechtes Bild!


----------



## FadeOfReality (20. Januar 2009)

bissi unscharf aber net schlecht!

sehr schöner kühler

is das ding nachm referenz design? (PCB)


----------



## Uziflator (20. Januar 2009)

FadeOfReality schrieb:


> bissi unscharf aber net schlecht!
> 
> sehr schöner kühler
> 
> is das ding nachm referenz design? (PCB)



Dass das Bild schlecht geworden ist hab ich drunter geschrieben. War zu faul die karte noch mal auszubauen.

Das PCB entspricht nicht dem Referenzdesign,es ist ne eigen entwicklung von Palit/Gainward.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (20. Januar 2009)

Hier habe ich meine ASUS Radeon HD 2600Xt und meine Palit Geforce 9800GTX+
Editie bilder sind ziemlich unscharf,sorry!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. Januar 2009)

Der Postbote war gerade da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (22. Januar 2009)

Coooooooooool


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (22. Januar 2009)

Zu mir war der Postbote heute auch Freundlich.
Endlich war sie da, die GTX260 von Edel-Grafikkarten.
Mir gefällt der Aufkleber irgendwie.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (24. Januar 2009)

Hier mal die 8800GTS G80 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Zoon (24. Januar 2009)

Sehr schick...

Jetzt noch was von mir: Radeon 9500, 9600XT, 9700


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

My Zotac GTX260 AMP²


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

Schicke Karte,aber was ist das was du da in deiner Hand hälst?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Schicke Karte,aber was ist das was du da in deiner Hand hälst?


 
Das ist aber ein sehr großer Jumper.


----------



## Uziflator (25. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein sehr großer Jumper.



Wo er den bloß drauf steckt!?


----------



## David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD (25. Januar 2009)

Die GTX 260 AMP² hab ich auch


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Januar 2009)

David[-_-]b 's Cousin xD schrieb:


> Die GTX 260 AMP² hab ich auch



Bist nen Held


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2009)

Dann stell ich meine gemoddete GTX 285 auch mal rein.  (schenkt mir wer ne DSLR, ich will bessere Bilder machen können  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

Schöne Karte 

Von welchem Hersteller?^^


----------



## CeresPK (25. Januar 2009)

also SilentKilla mit dieser Karte hast du dich mal wieder selbst übertroffen 
abropo Mod ich suche noch nen 9800GTX Refernzkühler wenn jemand einen hat hehehe


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Schöne Karte
> 
> Von welchem Hersteller?^^



EVGA GTX 285 (nix SSC oder so, SSC hab ich auch so  )



Cerespk91 schrieb:


> also SilentKilla mit dieser Karte hast du dich mal wieder selbst übertroffen



Mich beschleicht das Gefühl, dass das ironisch gemeint war. Is ja auch nur ne Übergangslösung bis Arctic Cooling den Accelero Xtreme GTX280 rausgebracht hat.


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> also SilentKilla mit dieser Karte hast du dich mal wieder selbst übertroffen




Ja, du hast sie noch schöner gemacht , als zuvor 
Naja, wenn sie da durch leiser und besser ist dann ein klares


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Januar 2009)

@SilentKilla
Sind die Temp´s durch den Mod denn gesunken ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Januar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ja, du hast sie noch schöner gemacht , als zuvor
> Naja, wenn sie da durch leiser und besser ist dann ein klares



Das liest sich auch ironisch.   



Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> @SilentKilla
> Sind die Temp´s durch den Mod denn gesunken ?
> 
> 
> Mfg Micha



Temps waren bei der Aktion erstma sekundär. Mir ging es vor allem um den nervtötenden Radiallüfter. Der musste ruhig gestellt werden. Aber die Temps sind bei geringerer Lautstärke auch etwas geringer. Hat sich also durch und durch gelohnt. Ich bin fürs erste zufrieden, mehr kann ich im Moment nicht machen.


----------



## BamBuchi (25. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das liest sich auch ironisch.




Naja, wenn sie da durch leiser und besser ist dann ein klares 

Das war ernst gemeint


----------



## Zoon (26. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> schenkt mir wer ne DSLR, ich will bessere Bilder machen können  )



Das größte Verbesserungspotential ist meist hinter dem Sucher zu finden, ich knippse auch nur mit ner 7 MP - Kompakten...


----------



## SilentKilla (26. Januar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Das größte Verbesserungspotential ist meist hinter dem Sucher zu finden, ich knippse auch nur mit ner 7 MP - Kompakten...



Das würde mir wahrscheinlich auch schon reichen. Ich hab allerdings nur eine Handycam in meinem Samsung F480 mit 5 MPix und Auto-Focus.

Ich hatte kurzzeitig ne Nikon D40. Mit der hab ich für nen blutigen Anfänger schon recht brauchbare Fotos geschossen. Ich hab sie dann allerdings zu Weihnachten meiner Mum geschenkt.


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

Hey,

mein neues Baby kahm endlich heute an...*freu*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (27. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gettohomie (27. Januar 2009)

he RomeoJ 

hat die nur einen 6pin anschluss ? 
finde die Aufkleber bei der karte mist .da hätten die sie auch gleich weglassen können


----------



## RomeoJ (27. Januar 2009)

gettohomie schrieb:


> he RomeoJ
> 
> hat die nur einen 6pin anschluss ?
> finde die Aufkleber bei der karte mist .da hätten die sie auch gleich weglassen können



Jepp...ich fand den auch misst.."..without both.."..nunja, also unter dem Aufkleber ist der 6+2 (8) pin Stromanschluss. Und man benötigt beide, wie man auf Englisch übersetzen kann.

Aber der Aufkleber, muss ich dir recht geben, ist echt überflüssig. Ich fand den so Witzig, weil man bis jetzt nichts von gehört hatte..

Ansonsten echt genial..no-ruckler, no-faktor...nur die Temps sind echt heavy.....muss ich gleich mal bei Crysis Warhead testen..installiere ich gerade.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2009)

So, meine HD4850:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



un meine HD3870:

*BILDER ZU BREIT*


sry, bilder sin teilweise en bisschen unscharf...


----------



## Zoon (28. Januar 2009)

Schöne 4850, aber wieso haben die beiden Fotos so starke Artefakte? Ist der Kühler leiser wie die Standardkreissäge?


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Januar 2009)

Ist die Karte nich ein bischen Verbogen?


----------



## Fransen (28. Januar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Ist die Karte nich ein bischen Verbogen?



Schaut ganz so aus.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Schöne 4850, aber wieso haben die beiden Fotos so starke Artefakte? Ist der Kühler leiser wie die Standardkreissäge?



Die "Artefakte" gehörn zur oberflächenstruktur des kühlers un der kühler hält die karte bei 775MHz chiptakt mit 50% (ca. 1250rpm) auf unter 70°C un is dabei recht leise, aber auf 100% (ca. 2900rpm) klingt er wie en staubsauger



Nimbel schrieb:


> Ist die Karte nich ein bischen Verbogen?



ne, die kamera hat anscheinend ne leichte fischaugenoptik, obwohl die en zeiss objektiv hat (canon iXus 700)

EDIT: @Klutten: och die par pixelchen^^


----------



## FadeOfReality (28. Januar 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> EDIT: @Klutten: och die par pixelchen^^



ich empfehle dir einen Mod ernst zu nehmen! ist gesünder

grund für die limitierung ist wenn alle leute zu breite bilder rein stellen wirkt das layout des threads zerschossen

also immer schön auf größe achten


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2009)

war ja nur spaß, als WS nutzer fällt das halt net so auf^^


----------



## |seluso| (28. Januar 2009)

http://www.abload.de/img/hd3450uinb.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/hd3450uinb.jpg

Man warum zeigt der das Bild nicht direkt im Fourm?!
Das ist frustriend, naja dann müsstet ihr wohl den Linl anklicken


----------



## NCphalon (28. Januar 2009)

das is im prinzip ganz einfach(^^) du lädst das bild als anhang hoch un fügst dann mit "bilder einfügen" (oder so) die adresse des anhangs ein un schon wird das bild im post angezeigt


----------



## Zoon (28. Januar 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Die "Artefakte" gehörn zur oberflächenstruktur des kühlers un der kühler hält die karte bei 775MHz chiptakt mit 50% (ca. 1250rpm) auf unter 70°C un is dabei recht leise, aber auf 100% (ca. 2900rpm) klingt er wie en staubsauger
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mein ich nicht, guck z B wo das Licht stark auf den Lüfterrotor fällt die starken "Streupixel", oder extrem stark komprimiert das Bild (Maybe das PNG format der Übeltäter)? Die von deiner 3870 sind da viel besser. Habs bei mir im Anhang nochmal eingekreist da siehst es nochmal besser.

Fischaugenoptik das stimmt aber. 

Grade mich als Ixus 70 User wundert das, siehe meine Bilder. Probier bei deiner Cam mal im manuellen Modes: Iso80, Belichtung schön lange und nen Stativ bzw irgendwas als Stativ verwendbares, und Selbstauslöser (weil das Knöppledrücken an sich wackelt auch da kann man noch so viel Valium schlucken ^^).


----------



## NCphalon (29. Januar 2009)

is die cam von meinem vadda, der hat auch en stativ aber ich weiß net wo^^

un diese pixel kommen daher, dass ich die bilder, als ich se verkleinert hab, als 8-bit PNG abgespeichert hab.


----------



## D.I.Y (29. Januar 2009)

So meine Opa GTX 260  die alte 65 nm 192 Stream


----------



## Zoon (29. Januar 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> als 8-bit PNG abgespeichert hab.



Alles klar


----------



## NCphalon (29. Januar 2009)

aja 256 farben halt^^


----------



## Klutten (29. Januar 2009)

NCphalon schrieb:


> EDIT: @Klutten: och die par pixelchen^^



Alles über 900 Pixel verdirbt es Lesern mit kleinen Monitoren, Threads fehlerfrei auf dem Bildschirm zu lesen. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der Ausrede, dass mittlerweile jeder mit einer Monsterauflösung und einem 30-Zoll-Monitor unterwegs ist.


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

Hat Irgentjemand schon Eine 8800 GTX reingestelllt????

ich habe keine Lust 90 seiten einzelt dannach zu suchen darum frag ich mal


----------



## Zoon (29. Januar 2009)

Fotografier deine Graka einfach und stell sie rein, ob sie schonmal hier war spielt doch keine Rolle.


Nochmal was meinerseits - S3 Chrome S25  mit Speicherchips vom Pleitegeier ...


----------



## Aerron (29. Januar 2009)

Ich habe heute meine beiden HD 4830 bekommen und Fotografiert  mit meinem Handy darunter auch einen Größenvergleich  zu einer GF8800GTX 


werd Mal schauen wie die Bilder Auf den PC bekomme 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

Aerron schrieb:


> Ich habe heute meine beiden HD 4830 bekommen und Fotografiert  mit meinem Handy darunter auch einen Größenvergleich  zu einer GF8800GTX
> 
> 
> werd Mal schauen wie die Bilder Auf den PC bekomme
> ...





Auf habdy?? na ja das ist immer so ne hässliche Quali und ich habe 2 8800GTX besser gesagt SLI angeschlossen xD


----------



## Aerron (29. Januar 2009)

Was anderes habe ich leider nicht ich muß zugeben ich habe echt verpennt mir mal so ein Ding anzu  schaffen vor allen bei den Preisen Zwischen Weinachten und Neujahr  


Gruß Aerron


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Januar 2009)

ein kleines generationentreffen...
mag jemand raten  ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lösung:
von oben nach unten: sapphire x700 pro agp 128 mb, sapphire x1950 pro pcie 256mb, sapphire hd2900 pro 512 mb 512 bit (!!)
*zum lesen der lösung die zeile über der hier markieren* , ich find grade die spoiler-funktion ned 

hoff das is ok so, habs ja selber dazu geschrieben, was welche ist [exxe meinte keine rate-spiele]...

ich finds bemerkenswert, wie viel größer die karten im laufe der zeit wurden, wie sehr sich die stromaufnahme und die kühlung vergrößert haben...


mfg


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

7600GT/GS/GTX

Ich glaub nicht das die so ein unterschied haben vom Optischen


----------



## natu (29. Januar 2009)

HI,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG natu


----------



## Xrais (29. Januar 2009)

natu schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=100_1862shnn.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/100_1862shnn.jpg
> 
> ...




sorry ,aber ich finde die karte pott hässlich , hat was voner videokassette


----------



## SilentKilla (29. Januar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> sorry ,aber ich finde die karte pott hässlich , hat was voner videokassette



Form folgt Funktion....


----------



## kstoeger (29. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Gott des Stahls (29. Januar 2009)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> ein kleines generationentreffen...
> mag jemand raten  ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hm,ich glaube das eine ist eine radeon HD2900XT
und  das andere ne 1950 pro 
Das letzte kleinste ist wohl was aus der 08XX reihe

MfG jackass


----------



## der Türke (29. Januar 2009)

ICH find die mit dem DICKEN BLAUEN KÜHLER IST ne 7600 reihe 
die obere hmmm ein bischen älteres model .....


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Januar 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Hm,ich glaube das eine ist eine radeon HD2900XT
> und das andere ne 1950 pro
> Das letzte kleinste ist wohl was aus der 08XX reihe
> 
> MfG jackass


 
stimmt du bist verdammt nahe dran 
die große rote [aktuelle] ist ne 2900 pro mit xt chip, d.h. nur runtergetaktet und als pro verkauft, recht selten, da sonst nur die krücken unter den xt beschnitten als pro aufn markt kamen....
die kleinste ne x700 fürn agp und schon lange abgeraucht ,
die mittlere ne x1950 pro [sieht man schon am standardkühler daneben, das lange blaue ]


ansonsten einfach lösung anschauen, steht ja direkt im ersten post

mfg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Januar 2009)

und ich hab gleich nochwas 

- GF 2MX 420
- GF 2MX 440
- GF FX 5200

alles kleine süße low end agp-ler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider etwas dunkel... dafür ohne blitz

mfg


----------



## Aerron (29. Januar 2009)

Seid  Langen mal wieder ATI  ! 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=67348&stc=1&d=1233262065


zum Vergleich mit der Größe einer 8800GTX und 8500GT



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=67349&stc=1&d=1233262224


gruß Aerron


----------



## Robär (29. Januar 2009)

Sieht gut aus, was sagen den die Temps bei den XFX?


----------



## Zoon (29. Januar 2009)

Der XfX Kühler für Ati schaut gut aus, den sollten se mal für die 4870er bringen.


----------



## Uziflator (29. Januar 2009)

ne 2900Pro, weil die 2900GT nur einen 8Poligen PCI-E Anschluss besitzt!


Das is ne 2900GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerron (30. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, was sagen den die Temps bei den XFX?




Also bei 750\1100  liegt sie bei  50Grad  aber dabei kann sie meinen Zalman echt Konkurenz machen was die Lautstärke angeht im Standarttackt bei 42 Grad  und nicht zu höhren  naja und was soll ich sagen Die Spannungswandler pfeifen im OC 


gruß Aerron


----------



## o!m (30. Januar 2009)

Meine Ersatzgrafikkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (30. Januar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> Alles über 900 Pixel verdirbt es Lesern mit kleinen Monitoren, Threads fehlerfrei auf dem Bildschirm zu lesen. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit der Ausrede, dass mittlerweile jeder mit einer Monsterauflösung und einem 30-Zoll-Monitor unterwegs ist.


 

Das wäre doch mal ne möglichkeit, einen Umfragethread zu erstellen, was für Monitore die Community so benutzt fürs Surfen im Forum 

Ich hab auch des öfteren gesehen, dass einige User das Seitenlayout mit aneinander gelegten Bildern vollkommen zerschießen, ohne das dieses durch den User oder einen Mod behoben wird ...


----------



## ManuelB (2. Februar 2009)

Meine Grafikkartensammlung

MSI RX2600Pro
Asus EN7300GT Silent
Asus 9600GT Silent (anscheinend defekt, hat aber noch Garantie  )
Meine aktuelle eingebaute Sparkle 9800GTX+

MfG
Manu


----------



## Aerron (3. Februar 2009)

Na die Sieht ja mal intressant aus  ......dachte schon das wär ne Einslot Karte   in deinem PC 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Thunder (8. Februar 2009)

Mein Gutes Stück


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Lol, das ist eine GTX260 ? xD
Wie sind die Temps so?

MfG BamBuchi


----------



## Thunder (8. Februar 2009)

LoL???
Joa is ein GTX260 und die Temps sind gut,bei 22C° Raumtemp sagt mir der Rivatuner 35 im Idle im Load so um die 40 - 42 C°


----------



## kstoeger (8. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Zoon (8. Februar 2009)

kstoeger:

Sehr schick. Finde die Matrox machen heute immer noch ein erstaunlich gutes Bild.


----------



## kstoeger (9. Februar 2009)

Hab noch mal was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## mad31 (9. Februar 2009)

hier meine 9800GX2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temperaturen 
laut Hardware Monitor

GPU Core  ilde 72°C Last 94 °C

GPU Core ilde 73°C Last 95 °C


----------



## mofo45 (9. Februar 2009)

Hast du auch selber Fotos gemacht
Wie laut ist sie bei Last


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Was?
Im ilde 72 Grad ?


----------



## mad31 (9. Februar 2009)

jop is ned wassergekühlt und hat den standard lüfter die temperatur is völlig normal 

foto ned selbstgemacht sieht aber genau so aus soll ich welche machen??

bei den 95°C schon laut aber das ist dann ned die volle umdrehung die der lüfter leistet am einschalten läuft er kurz auf hochturen dan is er lauter


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab 37 Grad (Zotac GTX260 AMP²) 
Und unter Last 75 
Soviel wie du im Ilde


----------



## mad31 (9. Februar 2009)

dafür spar ich heitzkosten^^

und bis jetzt gibts kein spiel des ned auf höchsten grafikeinstellungen läuft ich kann also zufrieden sein


----------



## Zoon (9. Februar 2009)

mofo45 schrieb:


> Wie laut ist sie bei Last





BamBuchi schrieb:


> Was?



Made my Day 


Ansonsten @ Mad ists hier schon erwünscht Fotos von seinen eigenen Grakas zu machen.

So hier meine X1950XT, die Modellautovitrine fürs Shooting genommen ^^


----------



## Zoon (9. Februar 2009)

Teil 2:


----------



## mad31 (9. Februar 2009)

müsstes mit dem Handy machen meine Digitalkammera lässt sich seit en paar monaten ned mehr einschalten weil was mit den kontakten für die Baterrien was ned stimmt


----------



## abbo (10. Februar 2009)




----------



## BamBuchi (10. Februar 2009)

abbo schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/thumb/img_2043o7al.jpg






Die Evga gefällt mir sehr gut 

Lg



Edit : Hä? Da war doch eben eine EVGA ? Kann doch ned sein, eben war doch noch ein Pic von der HD4870 und einer 88er GTX von EVGA


----------



## abbo (10. Februar 2009)

na dann extra für dich


----------



## Klutten (10. Februar 2009)

Bilder bitte direkt im Forum hochladen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Februar 2009)

abbo schrieb:


> na dann extra für dich




Oh Ja , die gefällt mir iwie. 
Muss von meiner GTX260 auch mal wieder welche machen.

Lg BamBuchi


----------



## Losmile (10. Februar 2009)

Na, da will ich doch auch mal die Sparkle 9600gt Calibre zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Kann man die Kühler "hochfahren"?


----------



## Fransen (10. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Kann man die Kühler "hochfahren"?



Ja, den Kühler kann man an beiden Seiten anklappen.
Den Kühler gibt es so auch nur auf der Sparkle 9600GT Calibre.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. Februar 2009)

Sieht auf jeden Fall sau geil aus das Ding 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Losmile (10. Februar 2009)

So schaut es aus. Ich find außerdem, aktuell die schickste Karte aufm Markt.

Hier eine Erklärung wofür das Aufklappen gedacht ist.:

How does it work

Gruß


----------



## ttmx8000 (11. Februar 2009)

das ist meine kleine geile sau GTX 260 (216)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Losmile (11. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal eine Draufsicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Februar 2009)

Sieht sehr Stylisch aus


----------



## tj3011 (11. Februar 2009)

Meine HD4870 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Losmile wie immer tolles Bild von dir


----------



## Monsterclock (12. Februar 2009)

@tj3011
nette Graka wenns die 512Mib Version ist, dann ist es die, die bei mir bis vor kurzem die Bilder erzeugt hat Jetzt musste sie einer GTX 280 weichen (vielleicht schaff ich es auch mal ein paar pics zu machen  )


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Februar 2009)

^@ Losmile : Was ne geile Graka


----------



## Losmile (13. Februar 2009)

Jo, ist eine sehr ungewöhnliche. Haben auch wenige da sie für eine 9600gt recht teuer ist. Aber unhörbar in jeder Situation und daher perfekt für den Officerechner meiner Frau.

Gruß


----------



## blu3gr33n (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo  mal paar Bilder von meiner 88GT mit WaKü.

Ich hatte echt kein Bock die auszubauen zwecks Wasser...fotgrafieren üb ich auch noch-versprochen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## DanielX (13. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meine 4870. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

@ blu3gr33n
Der Schlauch auf Bild 3 sieht aber übelst geknickt aus ... 
Nichteinmal für ein Foto würde ich sowas in Kauf nehmen, also schnell wieder rein mit der Graka.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

Das grüne PCB an einer Graka erinnert mich immer an so billige Erweiterungskarten, weiß auch nicht warum.


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Schöne HD4870 DanielX 
Wie lang ist die nochmal?
24,5 cm?


----------



## DanielX (13. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Schöne HD4870 DanielX
> Wie lang ist die nochmal?
> 24,5 cm?



Jo, ich komm auf 24,2cm. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Jo, ich komm auf 24,2cm.
> 
> MfG DanielX




Ja, Die ist eig. ziemlich kurz, meine GTX260 ist 27,5 cm
und die GTX295 soll ja 28,3 cm sein 

MfG BamBuchi


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ja, Die ist eig. ziemlich kurz, meine GTX260 ist 27,5 cm
> und die GTX295 soll ja 28,3 cm sein
> 
> MfG BamBuchi



Und die 7900GX2 erst.


----------



## DanielX (13. Februar 2009)

Aber so siehts optisch am besten aus, da Board und Karte gleich lang sind. 

Achja und es kommt ja nicht auf die Größe an sondern auf die Technik. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2009)

ich würde in meinen Theoretisch ne Karte mit 40cm reinbringen


----------



## Fransen (13. Februar 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Achja und es kommt ja nicht auf die Größe an sondern auf die Technik.



Seit wann?!?
Gut das ich eine 24cm Lange 9800GTX+ habe.


----------



## blu3gr33n (13. Februar 2009)

@boss3d naja is schon ok ,war nur für ca.10sec so 

@nimbel jepp ich hasse das grün auch


----------



## GamerPC (14. Februar 2009)

na dann will ich meine PNY 8800GTS G92 512MB doch auch mal zeigen


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

Hier meine GTX260 von EVGA


----------



## Jami (14. Februar 2009)

Hier kommt die Original GeForce 4Ti 4200 Medion OEM. Es ist höchst warscheinlich ein Modell von MSI.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blaubaer (15. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meine Grafikkarte, eine Gainward 260GTX Limited Edition. Meiner Meinung nach ein echtes Prachtstück!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nice oder ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## kstoeger (15. Februar 2009)

Voodoo 1 von Diamond




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## push@max (15. Februar 2009)

Micha-Stylez schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit viel Liebe im Detail 

Ist das schon der 55nm Chip?


----------



## Losmile (15. Februar 2009)

Mal was altes:

Ripped 8800GTS 640MB. Inzwischen Wandschmuck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat nen Kollege auf die Kante fallen lassen . Ging aber sehr gut oc. Naja, der Grafikkartenhimmel habe sie seelich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dient jetzt nur noch der Forschung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## DanielX (15. Februar 2009)

Losmile schrieb:


> Dient jetzt nur noch der Forschung



Was für ne Forschung, etwa chinesische Duplikate? 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Losmile (15. Februar 2009)

Ich schau das olle Ding hin und wieder mal an, ist Forschung genug 

Können in 10 Jahren mal meine Kindern drauf schauen und sagen, Papa du bist schon echt alt, heute braucht man sowas nicht mehr, da macht das alles mein Kopf 

Gruß


----------



## DanielX (16. Februar 2009)

Hier noch ein kleiner Schnappsuchß meiner 4870.


----------



## TM30 (17. Februar 2009)

Meine neue GTX285... 

http://www.abload.de/img/dsc05177s2py.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/dsc05183jbnh.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

Gainward HD 4850.
Ich denk die Bilder sind relativ gut geworden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2009)

PNY ist immer gut, kein unnötiger Aufkleber - Overkill.

@ Nickles ja das sieht schon sehr schick aus


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> PNY ist immer gut, kein unnötiger Aufkleber - Overkill.
> 
> @ Bickles ja das sieht schon sehr schick aus



Ich heiss Nickles 
Danke fürs Lob


----------



## DanielX (17. Februar 2009)

@Nickles

Das erste finde ich mal gut. 

Aber das zweite nicht weil man sollte die Fotobox nur von innen sehen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Ich heiss Nickles
> Danke fürs Lob



Upss, aber Tante Edit hats geregelt 


Diese 4850 war auch heute im ZackZack drin für 134 €


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hab sie Regulär für 130 damals bei Mindfactory bekommen (512mb)

Im Grunde finde ich das Zweite bild besser weil schärfer!

Edit:
Hier mal geschnitten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (17. Februar 2009)

Falls du dir ne Fotobox selber baust, die Graka so positionieren bzw. mit der Perspektive arbeiten dass man die Überlappungen vom Papier nicht sieht.

Sieht einfach noch schicker aus dann.


----------



## Nickles (17. Februar 2009)

Ämm,das ist in ner Foto box*HUST*

Ich weiß,ich muss die noch verbessern


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (18. Februar 2009)

Na welche Karte wird das wohl sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Nickles (18. Februar 2009)

Sapphire 4870 512MB


----------



## Nickles (19. Februar 2009)

Warum postet hier niemand?
BTW:
Hab meine Foto box verbessert.
Resultat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kstoeger (22. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Nickles (22. Februar 2009)

Hab mal den Deckel angenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (23. Februar 2009)

@Nickles, also ohne Deckel find ich die deutlich schöner

Hier mal ein paar meiner Sammlung... 

sind nich sooo super gewurden, hab aber grad erst angefangen paar einstellungen aus zu probieren....


----------



## pixelflair (23. Februar 2009)

meine kleine 9800gtx+


----------



## Nickles (23. Februar 2009)

norse schrieb:


> @Nickles, also ohne Deckel find ich die deutlich schöner
> 
> Hier mal ein paar meiner Sammlung...
> 
> sind nich sooo super gewurden, hab aber grad erst angefangen paar einstellungen aus zu probieren....



So schlecht sind se net 

Obs ohne Deckel schöner aussieht?
hmm



sky2k4 schrieb:


> meine kleine 9800gtx+



Schöne karte


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (23. Februar 2009)

Besitze ne *ATI HD3450 256Mb* und ne *ASUS EN9600GT 512mb*
Foto der EN9600GT folgt... 
Es folgt auch noch nen Pic meiner *XPert Vision 7900GS 512Mb*


----------



## Ecle (23. Februar 2009)

8800GT 512MB mit Scythe Musashi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (23. Februar 2009)

Aha,8800GT erobert Europa?
Sieht "eiskalt" aus


----------



## boss3D (23. Februar 2009)

Der Musashi ist schon ein feines Ding, auch wenn mir eine WaKü lieber ist ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^ Bevor der Erste fragt: Das war meine 4te HD4870 und nicht meine Jetzige.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## norse (23. Februar 2009)

@ ecle,sind echt schöne Bilder, bloß der Staub im Bild 2...neee das geht aba mal granicht


----------



## Gott des Stahls (23. Februar 2009)

norse schrieb:


> @ ecle,sind echt schöne Bilder, bloß der Staub im Bild 2...neee das geht aba mal granicht



Das geht ja noch!Mein Schwager hat einen PC von 2003 und hatte ihn seitdem bis vor 2Wochen nie wieder aufgemacht.Tja,hab mir das ding angesehn,reingepustet und mir kam eine Wolke entgegen...


----------



## D3N$0 (23. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein nicht zu überhörendes schätzchen :


----------



## Ecle (23. Februar 2009)

jackass950 schrieb:


> Aha,8800GT erobert Europa?
> Sieht "eiskalt" aus



Hehe da wär ich jetzt garnicht drauf gekommen


----------



## _Snaker_ (23. Februar 2009)

GTX 260 55nm GPU. 
Fotografiert mit nem SonyEricsson K800i, kaum zu glauben oder?


----------



## Nickles (24. Februar 2009)

Ex graka:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2009)

Hier meine alte Asus 9800 XT

Vorher / Nachher


----------



## CeresPK (27. Februar 2009)

HAst du die angemalt/lackiert ?


----------



## horst--one (27. Februar 2009)

:


----------



## h_tobi (27. Februar 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> HAst du die angemalt/lackiert ?



Jupp,
habe aus Altteilen einen Werkstattrechner zusammengebaut.
ALLE Teile sind schwarz lackiert, vom Mobo bis zur W-Lancard, dann noch ne
Wakü mit UV blauen Schläuchen und UV blaue Sleeves. 

Sieht schon ziemlich cool aus, alles in Schwarz mit UV Blau abgesetzt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## norse (28. Februar 2009)

die Graka kenn ich aba ^^

hier mal meine G92 GTS mit neuem Kühler


----------



## Felix1509 (28. Februar 2009)




----------



## xTc (4. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2009)

Die sieht aber ganz schön langsam aus. 
Kannst du das nicht mit einer Bewegungsunschärfe anpassen?


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2009)

Mal wieder bischen was tun hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Special_Flo (4. März 2009)

Guten Tag,
Heute habe ich mal meine 8800GTS(G80) umgebaut.

Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Special_Flo


----------



## _hellgate_ (4. März 2009)

schicke lüfter


----------



## Special_Flo (4. März 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:
			
		

> schicke lüfter



Danke.
Habe mal gestestet ob die besser sind als meine Nanoxias.....
Und was soll ich sagen .. auf 12V höre ich den nicht einmal in meinen Sys.
Ja ist auch neh Gute Konkurrenz drin FX08-3000 --> also 3000U/min bei 12V die nanoxias.

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## tobybrueck (4. März 2009)

Aber eine Grafikkarte auf so einen Langhaarteppich ist schon ganz schöne Quälerei


----------



## 4clocker (4. März 2009)

Ohne mist, bei so nem Flusenteppich passiert nix aber wehe man passt mal nicht genau auf und schon *funk* 
Hier mal n Bild vom umgebauten Spawa und Ram Kühler meiner 8800GT. Original war da nur so n dünnes Blechdingens drauf


----------



## DaxTrose (4. März 2009)

Die Karte hatte ich vorher schon verheizt! Da halft auch keine Wasserkühlung mehr.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2009)

Gibt dem Wort "verheizt" eine ganz neue Bedeutung. Tolles Bild Dax!


----------



## DanielX (4. März 2009)

Jo richtig geiles Bild. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. März 2009)

Geiles Bild!


----------



## der Türke (5. März 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Die Karte hatte ich vorher schon verheizt! Da halft auch keine Wasserkühlung mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du willst doch nicht andeuten das es ein richtiges Bild ist wenn ja schade um die Graka


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. März 2009)

@daxtrose:

Hast du das Bild auch in Groß? (mindestens 1920x1200)?

wenn ja kannst du es ja einfach hochladen... oder mir schicken.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

Das Bild ist einfach nur Perfekt. Das fängt schon bei der GPU an G80 A3 
Würde mich auch über eine hochaufgelöste Version freuen

MfG


----------



## DaxTrose (5. März 2009)

@all: THX
Eigentlich hatte ich die Karte schon würdig hier im Forum beerdigt! Aber das ist ein würdiger Abgang! 



der Türke schrieb:


> du willst doch nicht andeuten das es ein richtiges Bild ist wenn ja schade um die Graka



Die war vorher schon defekt!



Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> @daxtrose:
> Hast du das Bild auch in Groß? (mindestens 1920x1200)?
> wenn ja kannst du es ja einfach hochladen... oder mir schicken.
> mfg Eiswolf93



Hiermit geschehen!


----------



## rabit (6. März 2009)

Daxtrose echt ein gelungenes Foto geil
Gutes Desktopfoto.
Mal was von mir!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jaeo1994 (6. März 2009)

So sieht meine XFXGEFORCEGTX260666MBLACKEDITON aus


----------



## Janny (7. März 2009)

Mal was neues von mir


----------



## wotan (7. März 2009)

dann muss meine gtx 260 ja auch mal ran xD


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (7. März 2009)

Ich geselle mich mal mit dazu


----------



## wotan (7. März 2009)

GTX 260 power


----------



## Janny (7. März 2009)

wotan schrieb:


> GTX 260 power



hehe Geil


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. März 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-970-picture11435-hehe-die-extra-kuehlung.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/_hellgate_-albums-mein-pc-970-picture11434-bild424.jpg


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2009)

@_hellgate_: Bitte verkleinere die Bilder auf 900x600px

Meine neuen Benchkarten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (7. März 2009)

Schön, die habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Wo hast du die herbekommen?!?


----------



## BamBuchi (7. März 2009)

Was sind das den für Karten ...

Sparkle GTX260/80 ??? 

Nice Pics


----------



## der8auer (7. März 2009)

Sind 2x 9800GX2  

@ Fransen: Gabs letzte Woche noch bei Mindfactory. Sind aber schon alle weg.


----------



## BamBuchi (7. März 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sind 2x 9800GX2
> 
> @ Fransen: Gabs letzte Woche noch bei Mindfactory. Sind aber schon alle weg.




Ach stimmt ja 

Ich konnts mir ja auch grad denken


----------



## johnnyGT (7. März 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sind 2x 9800GX2
> 
> @ Fransen: Gabs letzte Woche noch bei Mindfactory. Sind aber schon alle weg.


was haste Bezahlt"?


----------



## ChrisR20XX (8. März 2009)

Meine alte X850XT PE und meine neue 4850 IceQ4 TurboX.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soo ich hoffe jetzt ist alles richtig und konform gehostet


----------



## Klutten (8. März 2009)

Jetzt bitte nur noch die Bilder im Forum hochladen und alle sind glücklich.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Zoon (11. März 2009)

Caution: Long Vehicle

7900GX2 x 2


----------



## Zoon (11. März 2009)

einer noch, sowie noch ein "Spawa - Stilleben" meiner X1950XT


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2009)

Wow sehr schöne Bilder deiner 7900GX2en

9800GX2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (14. März 2009)

98000GX2 ich liebe diese Karte 
wenn ich irgendwo an ne günstige von Evga kommen sollte wird die 98GTX ersetzt  

:Ugly:

schöne Bilder @der8auer und Zoon


----------



## DanielX (14. März 2009)

Nich die Super-Quali, aber gestern war halt Umbau angesagt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## CrashStyle (14. März 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> 98000GX2 ich liebe diese Karte
> wenn ich irgendwo an ne günstige von Evga kommen sollte wird die 98GTX ersetzt
> 
> :Ugly:
> ...



Richtig sehr schöne Graka.


----------



## johnnyGT (14. März 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wow sehr schöne Bilder deiner 7900GX2en
> 
> 9800GX2:
> 
> ...


was hast du für die gx2 bezahlt?


----------



## BamBuchi (14. März 2009)

Boah echt geile Bilder habt ihr gemacht 

Schöne GX2!


----------



## Fransen (14. März 2009)

Sie leistet immer noch gute Dienste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (14. März 2009)

2900 XT?! Eine hammergeile Karte - fand ich


----------



## maxpower1984 (14. März 2009)

Meine beiden HD3870


----------



## Fransen (14. März 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> 2900 XT?! Eine hammergeile Karte - fand ich



Ja ist eine.
Die Karte ist einfach Kult.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2619&d=1236537097


----------



## Masterwana (14. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoon (14. März 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> 98000GX2 ich liebe diese Karte



Joa wenn die meinetwegen wie bei Alternate die irgendwo raushauen hole ich mir die für F@H


----------



## f3rr1s (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. März 2009)

ich fühle mich von dir angesprochen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. März 2009)

In ewiger Erinnerung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BamBuchi (19. März 2009)

Was ist den mit ihr passiert?


----------



## Xrais (19. März 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Was ist den mit ihr passiert?



dir rückseite sieht nicht gesund aus oder ist das optisch so normal ?


----------



## der Türke (19. März 2009)

ICh glaub er hat das teil aus juxx wieder angezündet!

was genau ist das eig? GTX 280 285 260 oder 295??


----------



## BamBuchi (19. März 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> dir rückseite sieht nicht gesund aus oder ist das optisch so normal ?


 

Ja , sieht seltsam aus 

Aber zünd doch nicht meine GTX260 an 
Auch wenn sie kaputt wär .


----------



## McZonk (19. März 2009)

DaxTrose hatte den Refernzkühler wohl runter und eine Wakü drauf 

Insider:


Spoiler



EVGA rockt, stimmts Dax?


----------



## DaxTrose (19. März 2009)

@McZonk Spoiler: Yepp, stimmt!
@die Anderen: Die Karte (GTX260) lief von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr - kein Bildsignal. Da ein EK Waterblocks FC-GTX280 SLI montiert war, gab es auch keine Garantie! 
Die gibt's aber bei EVGA, solange man nur den Kühler tauscht! 

Also die Karte wieder in den Originalkarton gepackt und an ein Forenmitglied für teures Geld verkauft! 
*scherz*


----------



## Thornscape (19. März 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Also die Karte wieder in den Originalkarton gepackt und an ein Forenmitglied für teures Geld verkauft!
> *scherz*



Was heißt hier Scherz? 160€ hab ich dafür noch geblecht! 
Also mindestens...  Die wird doch wohl noch laufen, oder was?!

(P.S.: Ironie )


----------



## schnudenbubs (21. März 2009)

meine 285..in voller Länge...eigentlich fast schon zu groß für nen midi Tower.


----------



## xTc (21. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS V5500/32M (TVR) Geforce 256 (32MB) mit Revoltec-Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI Rage Pro (PCI) mit etwas mehr Ram... kann nie schaden, ne PCI-Karte zu haben.


----------



## Traben (22. März 2009)

Sapphire 4870x2http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9816/dsc02773g.jpg

Tante Edith sagt danke für den link.


----------



## CrashStyle (22. März 2009)

Traben schrieb:


> Sapphire 4870x2
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/1361/dsc02772x.jpg
> 
> ...



Bilder bitte so Hochladen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html#post174167


----------



## TM30 (22. März 2009)

Mehr Bilder und einen ausführlichen Test in meinem User-Review: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ing-accelero-xtreme-gtx-280-a.html#post663916




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. März 2009)

Hier meine immer noch superschnelle 8800 GTS 512 von Club3D


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. März 2009)

Ist die hinten gebogen oder sieht das nur so aus?

PS: Mein 600. Beitrag


----------



## xx00xx (22. März 2009)

da ist ne biegung, aber sind die nicht so?

mein 100. er


----------



## Portvv (22. März 2009)

hier mal meine neue


----------



## OdlG (24. März 2009)

Mein persönlicher Grössenvergleich:
GTX 280 OC
8800GTS 640M
X1600Pro

Meine X1900GT kommt später, dann nochmal alle 4 zusammen!

*Meine GraKas*


----------



## Fransen (27. März 2009)

Ich darf vorstellen, zwei meiner Lieblingskarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. März 2009)

Die Flammen passen sooo geil auf die Karte


----------



## Fransen (28. März 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Die Flammen passen sooo geil auf die Karte


Ja, finde ich auch, optisch ein richtiger Leckerbissen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. März 2009)

Soo, damits hier auch mal weitergeht ein Bild (mit einer schlechten Bildqualität) von meiner Graka. Mein System befindet sich ja immoment im offenem Aufbau. Grüße Nimbel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (31. März 2009)

ich leg auch noch was nach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (31. März 2009)

und gleich noch eine...

Geforce 3 Ti 500 - kein Branding, 100% NVIDIA Referenzlayout.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. April 2009)

Das Grün sieht ja mal Geil aus


----------



## TM30 (1. April 2009)

Joo die nvidia Farbe eben. Ist echt ne schicke Karte.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (1. April 2009)

der kühler für die gpu sieht ziemlich effizient aus

mfg


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (1. April 2009)

gainward gtx260 gs -- das ding ist furchtbar laut. das geht zurück!!! da nehm ich lieber eine andere mit einem lüfter.


----------



## 4yamann (1. April 2009)

Zwar nicht ganz so schick wie die Geforce 3 Ti 500, aber selber GPU-Kühler 
Btw: Ist ne Geforce *PCX*57*50*  xD, also die Pci-e Variante der FX5700.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. April 2009)

Der Kühler bringt doch kaum was oder, der hat ja kaum Fläche zum kühlen. Finde den Grünen besser.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (2. April 2009)

meine 88gtx + meine neue gtx 260 evga


----------



## Robär (3. April 2009)

Hab da auch ne EVGA GTX 260 im Angebot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (4. April 2009)

Das hier ist mein gutes altes Stück
Das hier ist glaub eine Special Edition der Evga 8800gts 640 die hier statt 96 Stream, 112 Stream



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (5. April 2009)

Mal ein paar.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. April 2009)

Ein Revoltec auf einer Radeon 9800.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## area50 (5. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornholio (6. April 2009)

So hier ist meine GTX280 von Leadtek


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. April 2009)

@DaxTrose: Der Orange Lüfter sieht ja mal geil aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2009)

Ich habe noch gar kein Bild meiner neuen GTX 260 reingedrückt. 
Schnell mal nachholen.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biosman (11. April 2009)

*Hier meine GTX 280:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Kommt natürlich noch ein " Arctic Cooling Accelero XTREME GTX 280 " drauf, nur ist dieser leider im moment nicht zu kaufen *


----------



## Boardi05 (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Robär (13. April 2009)

Ich glaube die Karte brauch mal ne Tiefenreinigung


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2009)

So ich hab hier auch mal etwas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## CeresPK (15. April 2009)

G92?
scheiß 5 Buschstaben


----------



## nichtraucher91 (15. April 2009)

G200

G84 von einer 8600GT. Der RAM auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab die Karte leider nicht mehr (nur noch ein Bild von Ebay), aber ich sage mal sie war etwas abgefackelt (die Obere) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## xTc (18. April 2009)

Allein Allein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (18. April 2009)

Jetzt will ich nur noch den i7 sehen.


----------



## xTc (18. April 2009)

Fransen schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich nur noch den i7 sehen.



Naja, die GTX 285 von Asus gehört mir nicht. Die ist hier nur auf einem Zwischenstop. 


Gruß


----------



## Fransen (18. April 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Naja, die GTX 285 von Asus gehört mir nicht. Die ist hier nur auf einem Zwischenstop.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Optisch gefällt mir die EVGA etwas besser.

Die sieht im ganzen etwas eleganter aus.

Wie weit hat es die Asus noch?!?


----------



## M_Hautamaeki (18. April 2009)

Naja runter mit dem Aufklebern, dann sind beide schwarz.


----------



## _Snaker_ (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

_Snaker_
was ist das denn fürne GPU?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. April 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> _Snaker_
> was ist das denn fürne GPU?




Der Signatur könnte man entnehmen das es eine GTX 260 ist


----------



## xTc (18. April 2009)

Wird wohl ne Zotac GTX 260 216SP 55nm sein. 



Gruß


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Der Signatur könnte man entnehmen das es eine GTX 260 ist



könnte man annehmen hat die denn auch 2* 6pin an der Grafikkarte?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. April 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> könnte man annehmen hat die denn auch 2* 6pin an der Grafikkarte?




Jepp, hat sie


----------



## _Snaker_ (18. April 2009)

ja, es ist eine Zotac GTX 260 216 55nm ;D


----------



## sYntaX (18. April 2009)

Auch mal will^^
Meine EVGA 9800GTX+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (19. April 2009)

Meine


----------



## xTc (26. April 2009)

Aktuelle Sammlung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (26. April 2009)

XTC hast du zu viel Geld  ?


----------



## xTc (26. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> XTC hast du zu viel Geld  ?



Nö, hab ich nicht. 

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

1x EVGA GeForce GTX 285 1GB SC
1x Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Vapor-X 1GB
1x Palit GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB
1x Gigabyte Radeon HD 4850 512MB


----------



## CeresPK (26. April 2009)

Ist die Vapor eigentlich leise? den der Lüfter sieht sehr laut aus


----------



## xTc (26. April 2009)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Ist die Vapor eigentlich leise? den der Lüfter sieht sehr laut aus



Ich will nicht zu viel verraten, aber kaufen kaufen kaufen! Ein richtig geiles Teil. Alles weiter könnt Ihr dann die Tage im Review lesen. 


Gruß


----------



## Bigyeti (26. April 2009)

Hab mal was zum raten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-XXX (26. April 2009)

GF II MX400 Pro ???

lol..... Google hilft

Gruß


----------



## Bigyeti (26. April 2009)

Goldrichtig, aber ohne das Pro


----------



## Gott des Stahls (26. April 2009)

Sowas könnt ihr beim Grafikkarten raten spiel Posten...
Ich hab demnächst vielleicht eine GTX260 oder eine HD4870 zum spielen
Und dann gibts Bilder


----------



## XFX-XXX (26. April 2009)

Laut Google sollte sie das aber haben, also das Pro..... naja wenn ohne auch ok.

Gruß


----------



## Bigyeti (26. April 2009)

Ich muss mir mal meine Fotobox bastel 
Dann kann ich auch mal ordentliche machen


----------



## CheGuarana (27. April 2009)

Von mir werden auch noch einige Fotos folgen, wenn ich nachher wieder da bin.

U.a.: 
Radeon 9200
FX5200
Meine schöne 3870X2
und viele mehr!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (27. April 2009)

mal meine ASUS EN9600GT 512


----------



## ulborthir (27. April 2009)

Hier mal ne gute alte 3DFX Karte.


----------



## JayxG (27. April 2009)

... hier mal meine evga 9800GTX+ 1GB

MfG


----------



## LaCroato (27. April 2009)

*Hier mal meine Leadtek GTX260 Extreme +
und meine "alte" Asus EN9600GT/HTDI* _*im Physx - Zusammenspiel!*_ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taigao (27. April 2009)

Hier mal meine.
Eine Radeon HD4850 mit Scyth musashi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Taigao


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. April 2009)

Asus HD4870




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaCroato (28. April 2009)

@Fr3@k aka Oli:

Meine Asus EN9600GT/HTDI hat(te) auch den Asus-typischen *"Glaciator Fansink" - Lüfter*... hielt meine 9600GT auch oc´ed unter Vollast deutlich unter 60°C (52°C-54°C) im IDLE hatte ich gerade mal 33°C bei der Karte.

Hält er Deine 4870 wenigstens annähernd so kühl; würd´ mich ma´ interessieren.. 

Hier noch 2 high-res pics meiner besagten "Ehemaligen":


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. April 2009)

Ich bin nicht Oli, und ob sie kühl bleibt kann ich noch nicht sagen, mir fehlt noch das Netzteil für mein Zweit-PC <

Edit; dein Kühler scheint aber kleiner zu sein als der auf meiner Hd4870


----------



## OsiRis (28. April 2009)

hier ma mein baby ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (29. April 2009)

meine *Palit/XpertVision GeForce 7900GS 256mb* und eine *ATI HD 3450 256mb* und noch mal nen paar Pic von meiner aktuelle *ASUS EN9600GT 512mb*​


----------



## TM30 (29. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (30. April 2009)

Mal meine Karte eine Zotac GTX 260




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (30. April 2009)

XFX Radeon HD4890 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Fransen (30. April 2009)

Was ich mich jetzt wieder frage ist, wieso XFX beim neuen Single-GPU Topmodell das schicke schwarze PCB weglässt?!?

Für mich unverständlich, gerade das hebt die Karte doch vom Mainstream ab.


----------



## Robär (30. April 2009)

Find ich auch sehr schade, deswegen hab ich auch zur GTX 260 gegriffen. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein nen schwarzes PCB zu verwenden, oder?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (30. April 2009)

Hier mal die MSI 9800 GT :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Msi hat es anscheinend nicht nötig die Speicherchips zu kühlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Gott des Stahls (30. April 2009)

Ich hab in den nächsten Tagen eine XFX GTX260 XT zu bieten


----------



## Xylezz (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hab noch ne 6600gt mit nem Arctic Cooling Lüfter und ne retail HD2900Pro zu bieten 

Werde die Bilder nachher uploaden


----------



## Lee (1. Mai 2009)

> Msi hat es anscheinend nicht nötig die Speicherchips zu kühlen



Das sind die Spawas 
Aber bei denen ist es noch viel Schlimmer =/

Ich habe hier auch noch eine hübsche Graka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (1. Mai 2009)

seeehr hübsch und groooß^^


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. Mai 2009)

Oh Gott Lee, was hast du denn da gekillt?
Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen G84...

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Lee (1. Mai 2009)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> Oh Gott Lee, was hast du denn da gekillt?
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen G84...
> 
> lg
> Nichtraucher91



Das ist die IGP eines defekten Mainboards


----------



## Micha-Stylez (5. Mai 2009)

Eine Hammer Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI 7300GS 

Mfg Micha


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. Mai 2009)

Meine neue 

Die Karte boxt einen um ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. Mai 2009)

Wozu ist der weiße Anschluss neben den Stromanschlüssen?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (7. Mai 2009)

Die genaue Erklärung was das für ein Anschluss ist findest du HIER !


Mfg Micha


----------



## CentaX (7. Mai 2009)

Keine besonders schicken Bilder, hab aber gestern meine HD4850 umgebaut... Nen Musashi rauf... Bilder siehe Anhang 
(PS: Ich wollte nich so viel am Die rumspielen, deswegen ist noch so viel WLP drauf... die HD3870 hab ich vermutlich mit ArctiClean gekillt [zumindest gibts keine andere logische Erklärung])


----------



## »EraZeR« (7. Mai 2009)

Sieht gut aus. Wie haben sich denn die Temps verändert?


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. Mai 2009)

hehe hab ich auch aslo gleiche karte gleiche kühlung

echt sauber verarbeitet temps nach 10min unter last max 43° nach 10min

und so 25°


----------



## DanielX (7. Mai 2009)

Gerade eingetrudelt, gibt morgen oder gleich aber noch nen Bild mit Wakü. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## CentaX (7. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich hatte vorher den Kupfer- ZEROtherm GX810 daneben... bei dem waren die Temps in meinem Zimmer so auf maximal 68° GPU und 72° vram maximal - in Grid stieg die vram- Temperatur allerdings auf 78° und der GraKa Treiber hat sich resettet, Grid ist dann abgestürzt... Draußen waren vllt 23° und ich konnte schon nicht mehr zocken (Graka untertaktet auf 500mhz/750mhz, Lüfter auf 100% - hey, es läuft!^^)
Da meine HD3870 nach ähnlichen Vorfällen (Treiber- Resets) abgeraucht ist (Spannungswandler durchgebrannt?), hab ich mir jetzt lieber den Musashi gekauft...
Temps sind bei FAH im Moment bei 45° / 48°, Lüfter drehen aber auch grad auf dem Maximum, sonst sinds so 50°/52°. In Grid hab ich MAXIMAL 54°/58° gesehen (bei niedrigsten UPM)

Die Temps waren eigentlich nur Nebensache dabei, ich wollte halt bloß, dass ich 1. spielen kann und 2. die Karte nicht plötzlich abraucht. Positiver Nebeneffekt: Der vram wird nicht mehr zu heiß und produziert nun auch keine Bildfehler/Artefakte mehr


----------



## EGThunder (7. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Bild einer Gigabyte GTX285, die ich heute gekauft habe.

EG


----------



## Slipknot79 (7. Mai 2009)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild einer Gigabyte GTX285, die ich heute gekauft habe.
> 
> EG




Ne oder? Von 280 auf 285 umgestiegen?


----------



## EGThunder (8. Mai 2009)

Nein, wollte die im SLI laufen lassen, was aber nicht geht, die Karte wird morgen gegen eine GTX280 getauscht. 

EG


----------



## Bang0o (8. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein schatz


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Mai 2009)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Nein, wollte die im SLI laufen lassen, was aber nicht geht, die Karte wird morgen gegen eine GTX280 getauscht.
> 
> EG




Tausch doch die GTX280 gegen eine 285


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Mai 2009)

*@Bang0o:* Die gleich habe ich auch --> allerdings jetzt unter Wasser!

*Vorher:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jetzt: 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (8. Mai 2009)

Es ist vollbracht und es ist gut geworden. 

GTX280 @ GPUX²:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-XXX (10. Mai 2009)

Zotac 260 GTX AMP! *Black & White* Edition @ SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## CeresPK (11. Mai 2009)

OK das ist geil 
nur wo haste die abdeckung für die SLI-Bridge her?
eventuell selbstgemacht?


----------



## XFX-XXX (11. Mai 2009)

Die Abdeckung habe ich selber gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Mai 2009)

XFX-XXX schrieb:


> Die Abdeckung habe ich selber gemacht.
> 
> Gruß



Hast du die Grafikkarten auch selber besprüht??????
Sehen einfach Porno aus!


----------



## XFX-XXX (11. Mai 2009)

Alles was vom Serienzustand der Karten abweicht habe ich selber gemacht.
Klar siehts echt nice aus ist aber auch ne Menge Arbeit.

Versuchen könnt ihr Euch drann, aber denkt bitte immer an die Garantie !

Gruß


----------



## mrmouse (11. Mai 2009)

@ XFX-XXX

Sieht echt einfach Godlike aus  Sehr Edel. Klasse Arbeit.

MfG Mouse


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Mai 2009)

@ XFX-XXX

echt gute arbeit...
jetzt sind es zwillinge

mfg


----------



## Zoon (11. Mai 2009)

Sehr schick


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2009)

Einfach geniale arbeit XFX-XXX

ist zwar nicht ganz Graka, aber es ist ein drinnen gewesen


----------



## XFX-XXX (11. Mai 2009)

Jemand ein Wallpaper von dem Gespann ? 

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich will haben!

Damits nicht OT wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-XXX (11. Mai 2009)

Welches ?

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2009)

Alle , nein eigtl. egal, die schaun alle gut aus, aber eins wo man die SLI-Bridge gut sieht, die ist einfach genial!!


----------



## XFX-XXX (11. Mai 2009)

Ok mom.

*Wallpaper !!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## push@max (11. Mai 2009)

XFX-XXX schrieb:


> Ok mom.
> 
> *Wallpaper !!!*
> 
> ...



Hast Du deine Grafikkarten gecleant , oder weshalb sind sie weiß?


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Mai 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Hast Du deine Grafikkarten gecleant , oder weshalb sind sie weiß?



Weil er sie lackiert hat


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Mai 2009)

Werden die blauen Schutzkappen Serienmäßig mir ausgeliefer?  Bei meiner HD4850 waren die nicht dabei.


----------



## Witcher (13. Mai 2009)

Bei meiner GTX 260 waren auch zwei Schwarze dabei. bei Nvidia karten ist das eigentlich üblich das welche dabei sind. Wie das die ATI hersteller handaben weis ich nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

Was ausgefallenes........9600 GT mit 2048mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (13. Mai 2009)

Alter der Kühler ist aber mal derbe Hässlich. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## tj3011 (13. Mai 2009)

DanielX schrieb:


> Alter der Kühler ist aber mal derbe Hässlich.
> 
> MfG DanielX



genau das dachte ich mir auch als ich ihn gesehen habe.

mfg tj3011


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

Haha....jepp potthäßlich....gut das es mir nicht um Optic beim benchen geht


----------



## tj3011 (13. Mai 2009)

Kühlt das teil denn wenigstens vernünftig ?

mfg tj3011


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2009)

Kann ich noch nicht mal sagen ....aber für die 3dmarks hat es gereicht 

Die Palit sehen besser aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Mai 2009)

Meine gutste FX5800 Ultra, wunderbares Teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Mai 2009)

Boah, die Graka mit dem wahrscheinlich lautesten Lüfter der Welt, geiles Teil


----------



## AMD64X2-User (13. Mai 2009)

Der mit dem Föhn!!

Und mal was von mir!!


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Mai 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Der mit dem Föhn!!



Genau, der Föhn!! Würd aber gern eine besitzen, ist n Stück Grakageschichte!


----------



## Sesfontain (13. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine aktuelle :mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Thread in der sig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (13. Mai 2009)

@True Monkey




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo, die weiße Plastikabdeckung von dem Kühler sieht so aus wie die Teile, die man ins Klo hängt um nen sauberen Abgang zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---
Ali Bee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (13. Mai 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> *@Bang0o:* Die gleich habe ich auch --> allerdings jetzt unter Wasser!
> 
> *Vorher:*
> 
> ...



schön bunt 
kay ich sehe den sinn einer wasserkühlung nicht ein (bzw finden den mehraufwand nicht gerechtfertigt)
die karte ist doch schon sehr leise und kühl


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Mai 2009)

Bang0o schrieb:


> schön bunt
> kay ich sehe den sinn einer wasserkühlung nicht ein (bzw finden den mehraufwand nicht gerechtfertigt)
> die karte ist doch schon sehr leise und kühl


 
Ich habe diese Karte durch die Wasserkühlung auf 700/1620/1100 getaktet und das Ganze bei einer Temperatur von maximal 56°C unter Furmark. Der Kühler hat mich 30,- und die Karte gebraucht 70,- gekostet. Somit habe ich eine schnelle Krafikkarte in mein, zugegebener Weise, vorhandene Wasserkühlung, eingebunden. 3DMark2003 --> ~39.000 Punkte! 

Hier noch mal unbunt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bang0o (14. Mai 2009)

hoffentlich mit 640mb und nicht, wie meine mit 320mb
ich hatte mit meiner in 3d mark 06 7900 punkte 
ausserdem scheue ich mich ein wenig vor übertaktung weil meine alte grafikkarte dadurch kaputtgegangen ist


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Mai 2009)

Ja, ist eine 640MB Karte! 
Also durch Übertakten habe ich noch keine Grafikkarte geschrottet, nur beim Umbau des Kühlers auf Wasserkühlung. Ansonsten langsam rantasten und immer wieder ausprobieren. Solange man nix an der Spannung ändert, ist es eigentlich ziemlich schwer eine Karte durch Übertaktung zu schrotten. 
Habe gerade noch mal Benchmarks gemacht:
3DMark2003: 39.723
3DMark2006: 12.334
Als CPU kam ein C2D E5200 @3,0GHz zum Einsatz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-XXX (14. Mai 2009)

Zustimm @ Dax. Da mußt eher scho an der Spannung spielen usw.

Gruß


----------



## Bang0o (14. Mai 2009)

hmm na dann werd ich mich mal bei meiner neuen karte versuchen
bei meiner alten karte lohnt sich oc aber sowieso nicht, da die karte vram bug hat und damit genrell performanceprobleme, wenn man länger als ne halbe stunde spielt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oben neu unten alt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und eingebaut


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Mai 2009)

Der Lüfter am Slodblech passt ja perfekt


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Mai 2009)

Ja, finde ich auch. Nur sieht es so aus, als saugt er die Luft aus Deinem Gehäuse raus. Probier mal die Version, dass er die Grafikkarte mit frischer Luft versorgt. Das bringt Temperaturtechnisch noch mal was!


----------



## Bang0o (14. Mai 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch. Nur sieht es so aus, als saugt er die Luft aus Deinem Gehäuse raus. Probier mal die Version, dass er die Grafikkarte mit frischer Luft versorgt. Das bringt Temperaturtechnisch noch mal was!


meinste? als die alte karte noch drin war fühlte iczh das sich dort unten die warme luft staute 
ausserdem arbeitet das doch geegn den frontlüfter oder?


----------



## TM30 (14. Mai 2009)

Probieren geht über Studieren! Kommt drauf an, wie schnell dein Frontlüfter dreht und ob dieser Hindernisse (HDD Käfig etc.) vor sich hat...


----------



## Bang0o (14. Mai 2009)

TM30 schrieb:


> Probieren geht über Studieren! Kommt drauf an, wie schnell dein Frontlüfter dreht und ob dieser Hindernisse (HDD Käfig etc.) vor sich hat...


kein hdd käfig davor und der lüfter dreht mit 1100rpm


----------



## TM30 (14. Mai 2009)

Dann würde ich den Lüfter so lassen (also nach draußen blasend).


----------



## XFX-XXX (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit....

Gruß


----------



## Xrais (15. Mai 2009)

einfach geil , mehr braucht man da wohl nicht zu sagen


----------



## sYntaX (15. Mai 2009)

Nice nice, aber ich würde eine Farbe rausnehmen (z.B. die gelben Speicherbänke). Aber sonst sieht das sehr geil aus


----------



## eVoX (16. Mai 2009)

Übelst nice, ein Prachtstück


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2009)

gerade kam endlich die 2. EVGA GTX285 an.

Ganz interessant: Trotz "normaler" Ausführung hat sie bei den Pins für die Spannungsregelung die Konfiguration der Superclocked-Edition. Bekommt also 1,21 anstatt normaler 1,16 Volt unter Vollast. Will man hier das OC-Potenzial steigern?  Die erste Karte musste ich noch pinseln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-XXX (16. Mai 2009)

Sehr schöne Karte. Gefällt mir auch 

Gruß


----------



## Xylezz (16. Mai 2009)

<3 EVGA, Kühler wechseln und trotzdem noch Garantie ist den Mehrpreis einfach wert


----------



## mrmouse (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab vorhin mal versucht, gute aufnahmen mit meiner cam hinzubekommen.
Das war das erste mal das ich einstellungen an der cam vorgenommen hab.
Würde mich über meinungen freuen 

Geforce 4 MX 440 SE
Geforce 6200 TC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Mouse


----------



## Shibi (17. Mai 2009)

Der Untergrund ist richtig Geil. Wirkt als würde die Grafikkarte frei in der Luft schweben. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## »EraZeR« (17. Mai 2009)

Shibi schrieb:


> Der Untergrund ist richtig Geil. Wirkt als würde die Grafikkarte frei in der Luft schweben.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Das nennt sich Spiegel. Trotzdem coole Bilder


----------



## XFX-XXX (18. Mai 2009)

*bild zu breit*


----------



## Micha-Stylez (18. Mai 2009)

Pervers geil  Hast gute Arbeit geleistet ! Respeckt dafür !

Mfg Micha


----------



## _hellgate_ (21. Mai 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-mein-pc-970-picture16746-meine-4870x12.htmlmeine 4870 X12 ist endlich da 

muss mir nochw as für die kühlung überlegen^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/_hellgate_-albums-mein-pc-970-picture16746-meine-4870x12.jpg


----------



## Schmendreck (21. Mai 2009)

Auf dem ersten Blick: Hä?^^
Auf dem zweiten Blick: Boar ist die schlecht gemacht, die Fotomontage!


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine Palit HD 4850 Sonic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Mai 2009)

Der DIE im DIE  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puffer (25. Mai 2009)

Sauber! 
Im wahrsten Sinne.


----------



## terorkrümel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*

so stelle auch mal bilder von meiner neuen Graka Rein :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe sie gefallen euch ? habe die bilder mit meinem k800i gemacht " Schlechte Qualli"

MFG Terorkrümel


----------



## nichtraucher91 (25. Mai 2009)

hihi ein solch schickes stück habe ich vor einigen Wochen seines Herzens beraubt 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## CeresPK (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*

das Kühlerchen ist ja süßer als das meiner ausgedienten  6600GT  (man war das ne geile Karte )


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Mai 2009)

Da ja die ein oder anderen so mutig sind und ihre doch ewas betagten Karten hier zeigen, möchte ich das auch mal tun...

Diese GeForce 2 MX400 verrichtet so immer noch ihren Dienst in einem I-Net PC in unserem Jugendtreff... Absolut lautlos versteht sich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIKX (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der Lukü ***Bilderthread*** II*



terorkrümel schrieb:


> so stelle auch mal bilder von meiner neuen Graka Rein :
> *Bitte keine Bilder zitieren!*
> 
> Hoffe sie gefallen euch ? habe die bilder mit meinem k800i gemacht " Schlechte Qualli"
> ...


die ist ja süß


----------



## Zoon (26. Mai 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-mein-pc-970-picture16746-meine-4870x12.htmlmeine 4870 X12 ist endlich da http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-mein-pc-970-picture16746-meine-4870x12.html



Also von dieser Grafikkarte möchte ich gerne Bilder sehen, die braucht bestimmt 2 1000 W Netzteile und ein Towergehäuse für sich alleine.


----------



## terorkrümel (26. Mai 2009)

@ all die auf meine graka bezogen sind xD :
die habe ich die tage von nem kollgegen geschenkt bekommen und die is deutlich besser als meine alte 7600GT. nur ordentlich lauter da die 7600Gt Passiv war ist   

Mfg Terorkrümel


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Ne kaputte 5200 die ich noch hier liegen hab. 

*BILDER ZU BREIT*

MfG DanielX


----------



## terorkrümel (27. Mai 2009)

ouhh auch schon ein wenig älter ^^


----------



## DanielX (27. Mai 2009)

Hab mir gerade be Box gebastelt. 


*BILDER ZU BREIT*


MfG DanielX


----------



## CeresPK (28. Mai 2009)

Uii Toll AGP


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Mai 2009)

ei ei ei, was ist den da xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (28. Mai 2009)

eine NVidia GeForce GTX285 ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Mai 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> eine NVidia GeForce GTX285 ?


Jep. Hat heute nen Accelero Xtreme GTX 280 verpasst bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (28. Mai 2009)

und isser laut?

Heute is was ganz neues eingetroffen 
bin gespannt ob du errätst wovon der ist ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2009)

ohne weitere probleme verbaut oder musstes du noch n paar teile dazukaufen? der soll ja nicht ganz passen, also soll zu wenig kühler haben oder so!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. Mai 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> Heute is was ganz neues eingetroffen
> bin gespannt ob du errätst wovon der ist ?


 
steht ja auch gar nicht in deiner Sig...


----------



## terorkrümel (28. Mai 2009)

haha nachdem ich das geändert habe 
jetzt kannst du vielleicht noch sagen das meine Graka ******* is aber ob es der fall ist kannst du nich belegen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Mai 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> und isser laut?



Selbst bei 100% Drehzahl unhörbar 



Boardi05 schrieb:


> ohne weitere probleme verbaut oder musstes du noch n paar teile dazukaufen? der soll ja nicht ganz passen, also soll zu wenig kühler haben oder so!



Ne, ich musste noch kleine Kühlkörper dazu kaufen für die Rams/Spawas

Hier leider schlecht zu erkennen in schwarz ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (31. Mai 2009)

Meine erste ATI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine zweite 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (31. Mai 2009)

hah diese 2600pro hatte ich auch!!


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (31. Mai 2009)

Schon ne ganze Weile her.... kommt wer drauf ??


----------



## Witcher (31. Mai 2009)

Ne x800 ?


----------



## TM30 (31. Mai 2009)

Von mir auch mal wieder was...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (31. Mai 2009)

Keine x800 ... eine alte 7600GT AGP !!! Allerdings hat sie den Rückbau nicht überlebt... der Wärmeleitkleber war wohl bissel zu aggressiv angemischt ^^


----------



## Witcher (31. Mai 2009)

da hab ich mich wohl vertan weils ne 2 slot karte ist is mit das zuerst in den kopf geschossen


----------



## Beat84 (31. Mai 2009)

Club 3D HD 4870 Overclocked Edition, 1024MB GDDR5. Mit Scythe Musashi. Läuft auf 800 MHz GPU- und 1100 MHz VRAM-Takt.
Vorher-/Nachherbild.


----------



## terorkrümel (31. Mai 2009)

Hans_sein_Franz schrieb:


> Keine x800 ... eine alte 7600GT AGP !!! Allerdings hat sie den Rückbau nicht überlebt... der Wärmeleitkleber war wohl bissel zu aggressiv angemischt ^^


 
bei der 7600GT was sind das für 2 Chip´s ? beides GPU´s?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (31. Mai 2009)

Nöp, das nennt man Brückenchip um die PCIe-GPU AGP fähig zu machen!


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (31. Mai 2009)

Nöp, das nennt man Brückenchip um die PCIe-GPU AGP fähig zu machen!         

MFG


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2009)

Grafikpower! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...rafikkarten-1061-picture17265-fx5950ultra.jpg


----------



## praxiteen (31. Mai 2009)

terrorkrümel hat wohl ne kraftzeitung mit revolver-beilage gelesen!u u ah ah macht das äffchen.
sorry,morgen kommen pics von mir.mfg


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (31. Mai 2009)

Ohja richtig schönes Schätzken haste da ausgegraben


----------



## bundymania (31. Mai 2009)

ich habe hier mal aufgeräumt und jetzt wieder zurück zu den* Bildern *!


----------



## X-2ELL (1. Juni 2009)

meine kleines AGP-Wunder. Hat wirklich lang hergehalten. 
NV XFX 7800 GS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (1. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry wenn der Focus auf dem Sleeve liegt aber das Motiv find ich geil mit der XXX-Edition im Hintergrund!


----------



## computertod (1. Juni 2009)

meine ASUS EN7600GT , wer erräth was das passivgekühlte ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (1. Juni 2009)

ATI Radeon 9200SE


----------



## terorkrümel (1. Juni 2009)

nein is es nich


----------



## computertod (2. Juni 2009)

nachem User hier nicht mal mehr zum raten kommen mach ich die Auflösung:
Radeon 9250 128MB PCI ohne e

btt: weils so schön is



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich weiß, ich hab ne schei? cam


----------



## Nucleus (2. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielX (2. Juni 2009)

Die letzten Bilder meiner guten alten Sapphire 4870.


----------



## terorkrümel (2. Juni 2009)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Full-Quote entfernt


 

sieht doch gut aus 

MFG


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2009)

Hmm.....mal was kleines




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (2. Juni 2009)

was is das für ne graka?


----------



## Alriin (2. Juni 2009)

Was ganz seltenes:

Nvidia Geforce PX7950GT mit 512MB DDR3 für den AGP-Slot.


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist ja mein prob.

Wenn ich es mal wüßte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das ist ja mein prob.
> 
> Wenn ich es mal wüßte
> 
> ...




check das mal mit Everest, Everest erkennt alles


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2009)

Könnt ihr das nicht per PN klären? Das ist immernoch ein Bilderthread 

Edit @ Truemonkey 

Jetzt haben die Mods ja auch aufgeräumt, gerade eben wurden noch kaufanfragen gestellt. Mein Post bezog sich also nicht auf D!str(+)yer`s Post  

PS: Ich werde heute auch noch ein Bild machen


----------



## True Monkey (2. Juni 2009)

^^Was ist das prob...ich habe ein Pic von der Graka hier reingesetzt und eine Frage dazu beantwortet....ich dachte kurze Kommentare sind erlaubt.....oder irre ich mich jetzt.

Immerhin geht es ja hier um die Graka

Und wo ist dein Pic ?

Ich hätte noch ein paar Grakas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@D!str(+)yer
Jepp anscheinend eine 9500 GS


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist ein interessantes Teil, weil es laut Nvidia-Homepage gar keine 9500 GS für Desktop PCs gibt.
Außerdem müsste es der Bezeichnung EN9500GS nach eigentlich eine Asus-Karte sein, dagegen spricht aber der Anschluss mit dem riesigen Foxconn-Logo...

EDIT: Na dann handelt es sich hier wohl um eine Asus-Grafikkarte, die es anscheinend aber nie zu kaufen gegeben hat?! Schaut irgendwie nach einem Prototypen aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Juni 2009)

Johnny_Rhino schrieb:


> Das ist ein interessantes Teil, weil es laut Nvidia-Homepage gar keine 9500 GS für Desktop PCs gibt.
> Außerdem müsste es der Bezeichnung EN9500GS nach eigentlich eine Asus-Karte sein, *dagegen spricht aber der Anschluss mit dem riesigen Foxconn-Logo...*



Foxconn steht fast überall drauf, da Foxconn der größte Hersteller solch Teile ist. Du wirst auf jedem Mainboard Foxconnteile finden, die ganzen Slots und Stecker sowie Sockel und noch andere Teile sind alle von Foxconn. 


Sorry für OT, ich reiche dafür Bilder nach. 

Gruß


----------



## Fl1x (2. Juni 2009)

mal nen paar alte karten von mir^^

von links nach rechts:
Creative S3 Savage 4
Asus Geforce 4TI (nicht mehr mit Originallüfter sonder mit Ersatz)
Sapphire Radeon 9800Pro

greetz
fl1x


----------



## terorkrümel (2. Juni 2009)

Meine is soweit ganz sauber 
Fällt euch was auf ?
von welchem Hersteller ist sie 
Was is es für eine ??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. Juni 2009)

Das ist deine 86er GT von XFX sie du vor ein paar Tagen abgestaubt hast, nur ohne die Abdeckung auf dem Lüfter...


----------



## terorkrümel (2. Juni 2009)

lol^^
so mein prachstück




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. Juni 2009)

Schön schön, nur finde ich den Aufkleber von meiner viel schöner als deinen... 
Aber lange bleibt er ja sowieso nicht mehr darauf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry, Ist ein bischen überbelichtet, idr nutze ich keinen Blitz...


----------



## terorkrümel (2. Juni 2009)

Wollte ich schon sagen das pic is S****** geworden

noch eine Grafik karte in Pansion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das andere hab ich extra nich groß gemacht da ihr sonnst geblendet worden wäred ^^

@ Lord : Guck mal in meinen thread rein


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2009)

Sie ruhe in Frieden, die Sapphire 9700 hat nach etlichen Jahren ihren Dienst durch Fremdverschulden quittieren müssen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Robär (2. Juni 2009)

Ne Sapphire 9700 Pro mit schwarzem PCB, ist das geil. Schade, dass sie sterben musste. Was ist passiert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (2. Juni 2009)

Sie wurde durch einen Freund flasch gepolt und hat sich dann mit einem lauten Knall und Rauch verabschiedet, wenigstens hat sie das Board mit in den Tod gerissen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Robär (2. Juni 2009)

Na das ja mal nett 

Wie kann man die Karte falsch polen?


----------



## FoXXie (3. Juni 2009)

O_o Frag ich mich auch^^
Falschrum reinsteckn geht ja nich,oder doch?
Interesse an einer MSI 9600XT? Habse grad ohne Kühler da.^^


----------



## McZonk (3. Juni 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Wie kann man die Karte falsch polen?


Das ging eine Zeit lang tatsächlich! Die Stecker wurden wohl mit zu großen Toleranzen gefertigt, sodass man den 5.25"-Stromstecker einfach mal 180° gedreht reinstecken konnte. Das Ergebnis einer solchen Aktion kennen wir ja  Waren auch sehr viele 5900er Karten betroffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (3. Juni 2009)

*Bild zu groß*


----------



## GoZoU (3. Juni 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Das ging eine Zeit lang tatsächlich! Die Stecker wurden wohl mit zu großen Toleranzen gefertigt, sodass man den 5.25"-Stromstecker einfach mal 180° gedreht reinstecken konnte. Das Ergebnis einer solchen Aktion kennen wir ja  Waren auch sehr viele 5900er Karten betroffen.



Daran lags nicht. Es ist schwer zu erklären, wenn ich es heute Abend schade, mach ich mal ein oder zwei Bilder die es verdeutlichen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## McZonk (3. Juni 2009)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Daran lags nicht.


Okay, geb mich geschlagen - Erst denken, dann posten. Die 9x00 hatten zu Beginn ja noch Floppyanschlüsse  Am Fakt dass einige GeForce 5900er durch nen Dreher gestorben sind, ändert es nix


----------



## GoZoU (3. Juni 2009)

Dingding, der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte 

Er hat den Floppyanschluss abgezogen und weil der mit der Halterung verklebt war, hat mein Kollege dabei die Arretierung abgebrochen. So konnte er den Floppystecker nachher falschrum draufstecken und das hat die Karte nicht überlebt.

€: War doch nicht so schwer zu erklären 

€²: Hier noch ein Bild vom Floppyanschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Juni 2009)

nix gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2009)

Immerhin eine flambierte Erscheinung im Case, ist doch aus lecker.


----------



## juergen28 (3. Juni 2009)

Zwei von meinen in "Rente" geschickten Grakas

MSI 6800 GT-AGP mit Arctic Cooling NV 5 Silencer Kühler
Asus 8800 GTX


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2009)

Zwei 9500 GS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann die MSI (die rote )kein SLI ....die andere schon


----------



## True Monkey (5. Juni 2009)

Eine 9800...keine Ahnung.........auf jeden fall ein Grund noch ein Sys zu bauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (5. Juni 2009)

Eine 9800GT + MSI GTX280

MfG


----------



## X-2ELL (6. Juni 2009)

So mal was aktuelles von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcony6886 (6. Juni 2009)

Dann mische ich hier auch mal mit und präsentiere meine neue Sapphire Atomic HD 4890!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Alriin (6. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 9800...keine Ahnung.........auf jeden fall ein Grund noch ein Sys zu bauen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleines Duell? Hab auch so eine zuhause.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2009)

Eine 9800 Gt mit 1024mb *DDR 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Alriin

Habe leider noch kein Sys für AGP Karten....(noch nicht )


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. Juni 2009)

Radeon X1650Pro möge sie in Frieden ruhen!


----------



## terorkrümel (7. Juni 2009)

so setzte auch noch mal meinen senf dabei 
Denke das wird mein gespann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Terorkrümel


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2009)

Die 9800Gtx ist ja fast so groß wie der Tower.


----------



## terorkrümel (8. Juni 2009)

Jou das ist se wohl 
= CA. 27CM ^^


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Juni 2009)

Meine schöne XFX 8600GTS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2009)

Ein Eigenbau....natürlich nur der Kühler ....boah ist der Lüfter staubig 

8500 GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (13. Juni 2009)

hab meiner 8600er GT auch nen AC Acellero S1 Verpasst ^^ 

gutes timing

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=111771&stc=1&d=1244908725


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2009)

^^Ist mein Wechselkühler 


Mal was ganz altes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Juni 2009)

Meine 8800GTS hat auch nen Zalman drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juni 2009)

hi mal meine 9800GTX+ und zum vergleich ein 8600GT daneben.

PS: kein Kommentar zur Unterlage


----------



## terorkrümel (13. Juni 2009)

lol
jetzt haben wirs aber mit dem aber mit den 8ern ^^

auch vergleich meiner 8600Gt zu meiner 9800GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=111820&stc=1&d=1244910372


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Juni 2009)

Hey True, sowas in der Art habe ich auch noch (laut Biosaufkleber sogar älter) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juni 2009)

^^Und ich habe auch Zalman 

8800 GT 1024mb (und die sind wirklich fix )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (13. Juni 2009)

okay hab auch noch ne 8800GT hier rum liegen und zwar ne 256er von gigabyte mit zahlmann kühler


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

@true : wieviel Grakas hastn du?


----------



## CentaX (14. Juni 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ist mein Wechselkühler
> 
> 
> Mal was ganz altes
> ...



Ne Matrox Mystique? 
So eine hat ein Kumpel von mir auch, hab ich oft in meinem PC drin (halt immer, wenn eine Graka abgeraucht ist  )
Allerdings hat die Karte noch ein PCB... auf den beiden Pin- Reihen da rechts... weiß aber nicht, wozu


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

Mal eine ATI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Juni 2009)

^^Das ist ne 1950Pro (256/512MB) von Asus! Die hatte ich auch mal 

Und hier mal ne 3850: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

mal was schönes


----------



## True Monkey (14. Juni 2009)

Und von heute mal eine 7500 LE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (15. Juni 2009)

GTX 260 blank in hoher Qualität.


----------



## TM30 (16. Juni 2009)

HD 3850 AGP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Juni 2009)

Heute mal eine Hd 4350......und ich habe zwei davon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (16. Juni 2009)

@ True Monkey --> was willst du mit 2 solcher Low Profile Karten ?


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (16. Juni 2009)

HWbot-Punkte sammeln schätzungsweise


----------



## chefmarkus (18. Juni 2009)

Ein klassisches Vorher - Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann über Nacht in einen Schrank legen, am nächsten Morgen kam das bei raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomfart (18. Juni 2009)

Und das ist Meine Nvidia Asus 9800GTX+ Dark Knight OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2009)

Eine 8800 GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine 8600 GTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (20. Juni 2009)

Ha, was habt ihr denn da für neumodische Teile!
Hier mal eine echte Grafikkarte 
ATI Rage II+DVD
Hab ich in meinem ersten PC, Pentium 2 - 233Mhz, gefunden
Hat sogar DirectX 5.0 das Teil!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. Juni 2009)

Mal ein paar neue Bilder von mir !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## N1lle (21. Juni 2009)

So nen hässlichen Gnom würd ich net auf meiner Grafikkarte haben wollen -.-


----------



## TM30 (21. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-XXX (21. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß


----------



## Shi (21. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Club3D Radeon HD3650 512MB DDR2 OC mit AMD Boxed Kühler 
belegt 4 Slots


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. Juni 2009)

N1lle schrieb:


> So nen hässlichen Gnom würd ich net auf meiner Grafikkarte haben wollen -.-




Eingebaut sieht man ihn eh nicht mehr  Da guckt er nur noch das Netzteil an 


Mfg Micha


----------



## N1lle (21. Juni 2009)

ja da gehört er auch hin sonst kommmt mein taure


----------



## True Monkey (22. Juni 2009)

Mal eine neue 

250 GTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (22. Juni 2009)

Hab auch eine hier gehabt, Gigabyte 1GB Version 

Wen es interessiert, kleiner Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CentaX (22. Juni 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> [Bild]
> 
> Meine Club3D Radeon HD3650 512MB DDR2 OC mit AMD Boxed Kühler
> belegt 4 Slots



Ne, festschrauben oder abstützen muss man die auch nicht, der Slot wirds schon richten


----------



## N1lle (22. Juni 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ne, festschrauben oder abstützen muss man die auch nicht, der Slot wirds schon richten


Wir überbewertet

und hier mal meine


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

Noch eine 8400 GS ...G98 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (24. Juni 2009)

Ist dein Hobby das kaufen von Low End Grakas?


----------



## terorkrümel (24. Juni 2009)

kommt so rüber woll


----------



## True Monkey (24. Juni 2009)

^^grakas allgemein....

Ich habe nicht nur Low End


----------



## XFX-XXX (24. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Gott des Stahls (24. Juni 2009)

Ja,jetzt seh ich ein Bild von einer 250 GTS(),aber halt!Heißt die nicht *GTS250?*Gibt es die 250 GTS etwa noch paralel dazu?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Juni 2009)

Eine nackte 275 GTX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## busah (25. Juni 2009)

Hier meine aktuelle GraKa mit übel lautem Standardlüfter von Powercolor.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier meine ausgediente 8800 GTS 640 MB die ich damals zu einem extrem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt gekauft hatte und nach ca 9 Monaten schon einen Preisverlust von mehr als 150 Euro hatte ! 320 Euro bezahlt -> 9 Monate später 165 Euro NEU !!  na ja , Pech gehabt, hab se trotzdem für 220 Euro verkaufen können.

und noch ein Bild vom Umbau meiner WAKÜ und die alte fette Karte drin 

Gruss


----------



## terorkrümel (25. Juni 2009)

meine Alte 8600GT aus dem Hause XFX es ist die 512er variante. habe sie versehen mit einem Arctic Cooling acellero S1 Rev. 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde sie einfach Sexy *gg*


----------



## Witcher (29. Juni 2009)

Mal eine GTX 260 von Zotac und eine Powercolor HD 4870. Hab mal den nerfigen Aufkleber von der Karte entfernt sieht gleich viel schöner aus.


----------



## TM30 (1. Juli 2009)

Hab ne komische Karte aufgegabelt....

Geforce 6800 GTS steht aufm Chip und im Bios  ... Taktraten 450/1200Mhz... ganz schön viel für ne Geforce6 Serie... und dann auch noch 1,4ns RAM 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Juli 2009)

8800GTS/512 mit Vmod


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2009)

Was macht die denn so bei dir?


----------



## McZonk (4. Juli 2009)

@xTc: [ironie on] *schnarch*  [ironie off]

Da kann ich definitiv noch mit  Zeig mal die Zweite, komm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoppla, ich sehe doppelt doppelt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (11. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nike334 (11. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meine GTX260 von XFX^^

*Bild zu breit*

mfg


----------



## Shi (11. Juli 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> @xTc: [ironie on] *schnarch*  [ironie off]
> 
> Da kann ich definitiv noch mit  Zeig mal die Zweite, komm


Heilige *******, die hätte ich auch gerne!


----------



## mr_sleeve (11. Juli 2009)

geld verdienen und kaufen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juli 2009)

Porn...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

sieht nur noch toll aus. Heut abend kommt ein bild von mir.^^


----------



## Zoon (13. Juli 2009)

Sind das Swarovskisteine aufm Lüfter? Geforce 9800 GTX Dolce & Gabbana Edition FTW 

Aber sehr cool gemacht.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

achtung, bitte nicht erschrecken  Das is meine Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS 512 von Club3D... richtig harte Zocker gucken so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

thx  ich hab noch mehr solcher bilder... mit allen meiner Steckkarten und meiner HDD... 

weil ihrs wohl mochtet:

wie meinst du das mit düsterer machen? schwarz weiß ?


----------



## johnnyGT (13. Juli 2009)

so mein ich das z.B.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. Juli 2009)

aso negativ  ok. das sieht doch schonmal gut aus


----------



## FoXXie (13. Juli 2009)

Das ist ja Grasexuell^^

Hab nochn paar von meiner 9600XT.
Bilder Mit Handy gemacht. Leider hab ich sie verschlimmbessert-bessere werden nachgereicht.^^


----------



## Stevii (14. Juli 2009)

soll ich auch meine onbard grafikkarte fotografieren 
aber falls meine für 3€  ersteigert 8600gts heute kommt, gibts ein Foto 
aber wo bitte sitzt meine onboard grafik


----------



## Derber-Shit (14. Juli 2009)

meistens ins bei oder in northbridge integriert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Eine GTX 260 hab ich auch noch rumliegen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (18. Juli 2009)

Meine schnelle HD4890!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2009)

Ich habe auch welche von den lautesten Karten die ich je gehört habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

Eins mit blauen und eins mit roten PCB. 
Wieso, wo ist der Unterschied, außer bei der Farbe des PCB?


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eins mit blauen und eins mit roten PCB.
> Wieso, wo ist der Unterschied, außer bei der Farbe des PCB?


 
Die grüne ist lauter ....ansonsten sind es dieselben.


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Juli 2009)

wiwso ist die lauer? bei der gleichen Graka?!


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

^^Die eine ist sehr laut und die andere ist noch lauter 

Mein heutiges Spielzeug .....4650




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Die eine ist sehr laut und die andere ist noch lauter
> 
> Mein heutiges Spielzeug .....4650
> 
> ...




Hast du außer Bierbrauen und Grakas kaufen auch noch ein anderes Hobby?


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juli 2009)

^^Bier trinken und benchen


----------



## fpsJunkie (20. Juli 2009)

sieht aus als würde der Kühler schief sitzen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. Juli 2009)

Ich mache heute auch ein bisschen mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. Juli 2009)

Hier ist meine PoV GTX 260! Ist vorrübergehend im Rechner, bis 4890 Black Edition da ist


----------



## dome001 (20. Juli 2009)

ich habe auch noch was schönes  ein 8800 GT 
sind alles nur Handy  Bilder


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

@Blechdesigner: sehr cool.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (21. Juli 2009)

Eine 8800GT. Die GTX 285 ist gerade am Laufen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

wow, die hat aber nie große radialöffnung. normal oder nachgeholfen?


----------



## .::ASDF::. (21. Juli 2009)

Die war so als ich die gekauft hatte.


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft Eine EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die XFX GTX 275 XXX. Die habe ich aber mittlerweile zurück geschickt, die war lauter als ein Kraftwerk^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal meine alte EVGA 8800GTS 640MB KO-Edition.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. Juli 2009)

@nyso

Das zweite Bild von der Evga ist sehr geil 


Mfg Micha


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

Na davon hab ich noch welche^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Na davon hab ich noch welche^^



Die beiden sind schon wieder so geil 

Tolle Bilder ehrlich. Diese Spiegelungen auf Karte sind der Hit 


Mfg Micha


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

Danke Freut mich das sie dir gefallen^^


----------



## GoZoU (21. Juli 2009)

Kaufanfragen bitte nur im Marktplatz stellen -> 3 Posts in Nirvana befördert.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

ja sorry, er hatte ja da noch keinen Thread offen... oh mann,das is ja schon die zweite Moderatorenverwarnung für heute... -.-


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Juli 2009)

Habe den Aufkleber meine Zotac GTX 260² entfernt


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Juli 2009)

Eine 8800GTS 512 ohne Lüfterabdeckung... 3 Heatpipes


----------



## ATImania (23. Juli 2009)

Okay dann will ich auch mal Bilder Posten 

Erst meine alte Radeon HD 4650 1 GB die jetzt mein Bruder in seinem System verbaut hat und dann meine neue Radeon HD 4850 1 GB (beide von Sapphire)


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (23. Juli 2009)

Vor ein paar Tagen hier im Marktplatz erworben, gerade geliefert bekommen, ebend testen und heut Nachmittag geht sie dann direkt weiter an einen Kollegen...

*GTS 250*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (23. Juli 2009)

diese neuen Kühlerabdeckungen von XFX find ich ja schon irgendewie total Bäh 

darunter steckt bestimmt nen Referenzdesign oder?

ist das ne ATI oder ne Nvidia Core Edition?

Edit: bestimmt ne ATI da keine 6Pin PCIe Anschlüsse an der Seite


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. Juli 2009)

du siehst du Abdeckung im eingebauten zustand doch eh nicht da sie nach unten zeigt.


----------



## macmini131 (23. Juli 2009)

Hey die gleiche hab ich auch!! Vom Design einfach geil!! Ist das die mit 1gb VRAM oder mit 512mb? Ich hab sie mit 1gb.


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Juli 2009)

werd mal morgen meinen alten pc(ca 10-11jahre alt^^)öffnen und an staub ersticken ne *scherz* dann mal mein altes schätzken knipsen..ka wass es is


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2009)

Leute, dass hier ist ein Bilderthread!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

natürlich sind die referenzdesign, erkennt man doch an der Schraubenanordnung...

Hier mal eine Nvidia Geforce 4 MX 460  Die is schneller als meine 
Und der Kühler is ja mal geil, die Farbe 
Sorry, ich hab nie kapiert, wie man die Bilder richtig einbindet.^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> natürlich sind die referenzdesign, erkennt man doch an der Schraubenanordnung...
> 
> Hier mal eine Nvidia Geforce 4 MX 460  Die is schneller als meine
> Und der Kühler is ja mal geil, die Farbe
> Sorry, ich hab nie kapiert, wie man die Bilder richtig einbindet.^^



Ich nehme mal Klutten die Arbeit ab  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

ich habs immer noch nicht kapiert...  außerdem müst ich die bilder ja dann noch kleiner machen...  und dazu müsst ich photoshop anmachen. und dafür müsst ich Folding@home ausmachen.... und das will ich nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> ich habs immer noch nicht kapiert...  außerdem müst ich die bilder ja dann noch kleiner machen...  und dazu müsst ich photoshop anmachen. und dafür müsst ich Folding@home ausmachen.... und das will ich nicht.



Sry für OT, 

schau mal hier: 

Download Portable Fast Image Resizer 0.95 - This is the portable version of The Fast Image Resizer utility - Softpedia

Tool runterladen, exe starten, Bildgröße einstellen und ganze Ordner oder Bilder per Drag&Drop reinziehen, fertig. 

Bei weiteren Fragen bitte den passenden Thread benutzen  

Und nun wieder BTT


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Juli 2009)

thx, hier ein bild noch von meiner alten 8800 GTS 320  Die war geil!


----------



## xTc (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn's mal wieder länger dauert -  schnapp dir ne GeForce. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Juli 2009)

was sind das für Geforce?


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Juli 2009)

Seine 3*GTX285


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Juli 2009)

ah, thx


----------



## Deadhunter (26. Juli 2009)

so mal meine Kleinen


----------



## nyso (26. Juli 2009)

Dann will ich meine SSC mal nochmal zeigen Wären Bilder, die ich etwas bearbeitet habe eigentlich auch O.K?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (26. Juli 2009)

klar, also ich habe mal nichts dagegen^^

wieder meine Geforce 4 MX 460 aufm Snare-Übungspad


----------



## nyso (26. Juli 2009)

Na gut, du hast es so gewollt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Na gut, du hast es so gewollt




Deine Bilder sind jedes mal geil 


Mfg Micha


----------



## fpsJunkie (26. Juli 2009)

sieht irgendwie aus wie spielegrafig 
sehr geiles bild!


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. Juli 2009)

so, mal wieder einige minderwerdeiges bild meiner 1MP handycam .__.

die HD4870 is meine und die GTX260 is von nem friend.


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2009)

Aber für 1MP sind die doch echt gut Meine sind auch bloß mit einer 3,2MP Handycam. Allerdings das K800i Cybershot.


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. Juli 2009)

so, das is meine GT120 in meinem server
(wird bald durch ne 98GT ersetzt  )

BTW das is ein kleines taktmonster....
norm ist 550@GPU und furmarkstable is die bis ~780


----------



## Derber-Shit (27. Juli 2009)

bringt das takten bei der auch was?


----------



## ILAN12346 (27. Juli 2009)

also bei folding schon^^

normtakt ~ 900PPD
OC ~ 1400PPD

btw, der kühler reicht auch fur 780 MHz ^^

max 60°, ich weiß zwar auch nicht wie das geht, aber es geht 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. Juli 2009)

einmal 8800GTS 512 samt Lüftertausch und die gute X1950Pro von ASUS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2009)

^^das wäre die richtige für CF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dome001 (28. Juli 2009)

Meine zotac gtx 260 nach dem ich den Aufkleber abgemacht habe


----------



## Witcher (28. Juli 2009)

Ganz nett aber irgentwo her kenn ich solche Bilder ach stimmt die sind ja von mir.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. Juli 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^das wäre die richtige für CF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 auf jeden Fall!


----------



## CeresPK (28. Juli 2009)

hier mal eine kleine Vorschau auf die Pics die noch in mein Sysprofile eingefügt werden 
mfg Ceres


----------



## Witcher (29. Juli 2009)

Mal ein Ratebild welche Karte ist das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (29. Juli 2009)

7600GT 256MB
7600GS 256MB
7300GT 256MB

Tippe auf das 2te


----------



## Witcher (29. Juli 2009)

Leider falsch das is ne Elitegroup 7600 GT mit 256 Mb DDR 3 Speicher. ( hab ich von nem freund bekommen der hatt das teil beim Übertakten gekrillt ).


----------



## nyso (30. Juli 2009)

So, meine neue Cam ist da Die Canon Eos 1000D löst mein K800i ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (30. Juli 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Wenn's mal wieder länger dauert -  schnapp dir ne GeForce.


Joar, da hast recht  Nur im Prinzip nochmal 2 mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## norse (30. Juli 2009)

O_O bekomm ich zwei davon?^^


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (30. Juli 2009)

hätte ich auch gerne -.-" ^^


----------



## jackkkk (30. Juli 2009)

Hier mal eine schnelle^^ 6200 LE. (sogar schon mit PCI-E)^^
Und eine MSI 8800GTS OC mit meiner aktuellen Saphire HD 4870 Toxic.
Sorry die Bilder wurden mit einer Handykamera gemacht.


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2009)

Mein Spielzeug für heute 

HD 2900




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fransen (1. August 2009)

GT oder XT?! Evtl. auch Pro?!
Kann man gerade schlecht erkennen.


----------



## True Monkey (1. August 2009)

^^Eine GT


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

Na dann ratet mal was das für eine ist^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (1. August 2009)

Ein paar wenige Kommentare sind auch in diesem Thread nicht das Problem, bitte veranstaltet aber keine Fragestunden. Wenn da noch meh Leute drauf einsteigen, haben wir hier nur seitenweise Ratespiele.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (1. August 2009)

Doch keine MSI? Haben auch andere Hersteller solch unschöne roten PCBs?
Edit: Ok, laut deinem Tagebuch eine Gainward^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

Richtig ne Gainward^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KempA (1. August 2009)

eine 7600gt, eine 8800gts oc und eine gtx260 (sry für die schlechte quali)


----------



## computertod (1. August 2009)

mal meine zerlegte 7950GX2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (1. August 2009)

Ah... ich LIEBE diese karte...


----------



## JackOnell (2. August 2009)

Das war meine geliebte Ultra


----------



## terorkrümel (2. August 2009)

wieso war? verstehe ich nich


----------



## JackOnell (2. August 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> wieso war? verstehe ich nich



Das Teil hat ein Defekt ist seit 2 Wochen auf grosser Reise und es ist unklar ob ich wieder diese oder eine andere 8800 Ultra von ASUS zurückbekomme.
Diese Karte gibt es bei ASUS evtl nicht mehr. Und wenn ich viel pech habe merken die das der Orginal Kühler ab war un dan wars das sowieso mit der Garantie


----------



## terorkrümel (2. August 2009)

mhh das wäre ******* aber das Problem habe ich nicht  EVGA 


Meine Heiß geliebte 9800GTX KO von EVGA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scor (2. August 2009)

Hier mal was von mir, hoffe es gefällt euch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (2. August 2009)

sieht sehr schön aus.


----------



## scor (2. August 2009)

Danke 
Freut mich zu hören


----------



## JackOnell (3. August 2009)

scor schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir, hoffe es gefällt euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sehr geschmeidig könnte wetten die is kalt eiskalt


----------



## Shi (4. August 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> mal meine zerlegte 7950GX2



Was ist mit der? Kaputt?


----------



## McZonk (5. August 2009)

Ganz frisch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Equilibrium (5. August 2009)

Hier mal meine nach einer polier Aktion, da die ganz schön angelaufen, fast Schwarz war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. August 2009)

Tolle Kamera  Und antürlich tolle Karte mit tollem Kühler.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. August 2009)

Schöne Kamera? Das ist doch nur eine Sony DSC-170. Das ist eine ganz normale Kompaktkamera...

Aber der Kühler ist echt geil!


----------



## Equilibrium (6. August 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Schöne Kamera? Das ist doch nur eine Sony DSC-170. Das ist eine ganz normale Kompaktkamera...
> 
> Aber der Kühler ist echt geil!


 

...das hast Du aus dem aus dem kleinen Stück erkannt?


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. August 2009)

"Rechtklick -> Bild speichern unter -> Eigenschaften -> Dateiinfo -> Erweitert"


----------



## Alexxx-86 (6. August 2009)

Mal was von mir eine S3 Savage IX VGA PCI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Equilibrium (6. August 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> "Rechtklick -> Bild speichern unter -> Eigenschaften -> Dateiinfo -> Erweitert"


 

Ah...Du Fuchs DU!!


----------



## Derber-Shit (7. August 2009)

wenn ich jetzt schöner daumen sagen würde müsst man sich mal fragen ob er dass dann auch aus den Eigenschaften erfragen kann... Dicke, Breite, alterslinien...


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

*GT 120*

Mal eine neue....seltene ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (10. August 2009)

Hm, das ist doch eine umbenannte 9500GT, richtig?


----------



## computertod (10. August 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Was ist mit der? Kaputt?



ne, jemand wollte ein Bild im zerlegten Zustand und außerdem is se noch nich in Betrieb, da mein LC-Power zu schwach is und ich noch kein neues hab...


----------



## True Monkey (10. August 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Hm, das ist doch eine umbenannte 9500GT, richtig?


 

Könnte schon sein...die stammt aus einen HP die immer ihre eigene Suppe kochen


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. August 2009)

Hier mal ne Geforce 7900GT/GTO! Es fehlt zwar nen Kondensator aber sie funktioniert noch!


----------



## Derber-Shit (15. August 2009)

süß^^ hab ich auch


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (16. August 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Könnte schon sein...die stammt aus einen HP die immer ihre eigene Suppe kochen



Wenn du auf dein Leben zurückschaust,hast du viel Sinnloses geleistet...
Bier gebraut,Grakas gekauft,Bier gesoffen.Wenigstens hast du dann überhaupt was geleistetWie viele Grakas hast du eigentlich Mittlerweile?


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2009)

^^über 30   ....aber auch viele kleine und gebr.


----------



## DanielX (16. August 2009)

Meine kleine in Aktion. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (16. August 2009)

Meine Geforce GTX 285 AMP! Edition


----------



## Feuerreiter (17. August 2009)

Meine nette Gainward GTX 260 GS GLH


----------



## Micha-Stylez (17. August 2009)

Hier mal was ganz neues : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## Gast12348 (17. August 2009)

Also da hab ich auch ne kleine Diva die warscheinlich der großteil hier garnicht kennt.


----------



## computertod (18. August 2009)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Hier mal ne Geforce 7900GT/GTO! Es fehlt zwar nen Kondensator aber sie funktioniert noch!



dann hast du aber Glück^^
ich hab bei meiner GX2 einen diese Wiederstände auf der anderen Seite des Speichers geschossen, funktioniert aber zum Glück noch


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2009)

Mal ein Sahnestück 


Quadro FX 3400/4400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. August 2009)

> dann hast du aber Glück^^
> ich hab bei meiner GX2 einen diese Wiederstände auf der anderen Seite des Speichers geschossen, funktioniert aber zum Glück noch



Jep nur in Spielen kackt sie ab! Aber immerhin besser zum videos guggen als mit der VIA Onboard!
Und nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man net ins Maul!


----------



## Buddha (18. August 2009)

hier mal meine Ati 4670 1gb mit nem Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro kühlt echt super


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. August 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Also da hab ich auch ne kleine Diva die warscheinlich der großteil hier garnicht kennt.


Das untere is 'ne SCSI Karte mit LAN 


Das obere, also die GraKa ist wohl irgendwas mit Permedia 2 und Glint, z.B. 3Dlabs Oxygen GVX1 (laut Google)


----------



## True Monkey (19. August 2009)

Heute mal eine ganz kleine 

7300 GS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (19. August 2009)

Aha, hier eine ähnliche, eine Asus 7300SE mit 64MB shared Memory


----------



## CrashStyle (19. August 2009)

Hab auch mal was schönes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (19. August 2009)

Auch mal was von mir  hoffe sie gefällt euch mit dem AC Accelero


----------



## terorkrümel (19. August 2009)

man sieht nur nicht viel


----------



## snapstar123 (19. August 2009)

terorkrümel schrieb:


> man sieht nur nicht viel



Bau so wie so bald um dann kommen noch schönere Bilder denn der Aufkleber kommt weg da die Backplatte schön schwarz ist muss aber gereinigt werden, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Gast12348 (21. August 2009)

@Stefan Payne Jep Google hats richtig beantwortet, ist ne 3Dlabs Oxygen, sehr seltenes und tolles teil, natürlich voll funktionsfähig, das andere ist in der tat ne Lan karte mit SCSI


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terorkrümel (23. August 2009)

nice die karte 
ich habe noch eine aus unserem ersten rechner ostern 2004 mal ucken wer es errät 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (27. August 2009)

Meine 3870X2 bisschen alt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyphermax (27. August 2009)

Asus 4870 X2


----------



## feinripp (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer weiss um was es sich da handelt?


----------



## DanielX (29. August 2009)

Die eine ist schonmal ne Rarität, Voodoo 5 6000 oder?

Die ander kenn ich jetzt nicht aber die schaut auch interessant aus. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. August 2009)

Die oberen sehen aus wie server Grakas!


----------



## feinripp (29. August 2009)

Das eine ist ne Voodoo5 6000, richtig.

Bei der anderen Karte handelt es sich um eine E&S simFUSION 6000, im Prinzip eine Quad-Radeon 9600, die in militärischen Flugsimulatoren zum Einsatz kommt - Neupreis 20.000 $ damals.


----------



## Buddha (29. August 2009)

hattest du die mal in Betrieb ?


----------



## feinripp (29. August 2009)

Bisher aufgrund fehlender Treiber keine Chance - hab die simfusion aber auch erst seit kurzem.


----------



## Zoon (29. August 2009)

Die Kühler an der Simfusion sind aber nicht original oder?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Feine Karte 


Mfg Micha


----------



## feinripp (29. August 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Die Kühler an der Simfusion sind aber nicht original oder?



Doch doch, das sind Thermaltake G4 VGA Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem hinteren PCB sind 2 passiv Kühler - die ich gegen solche Thermaltakes tauschen will.


----------



## Zoon (30. August 2009)

Kannst nichtmal beim AMD Support fragen ob die ein Treiber rausrücken der mit dieser Karte funzt


----------



## Derber-Shit (30. August 2009)

das krasse is ja ,das die DVI-Anschlüsse hat und zwar 2!!!


----------



## feinripp (30. August 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> das krasse is ja ,das die DVI-Anschlüsse hat und zwar 2!!!


Falsch, in Wahrheit hat sie 4 DVI-Anschlüsse^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treiberanfrage bei AMD/ATI bringt wohl nix, da der Hersteller E&S eigene Treiber schrieb, diese aber nicht freigeben will bisher.


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2009)

ASUS Mars mit LN2-Luftkühlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Leckerer Stapel oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (3. September 2009)

Mal eine NB-Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (3. September 2009)

EVGA GTX260



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Gainward 9800GTX+ (verkauft)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 MSI 7900GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (4. September 2009)

MSI HD 4870 OC Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (4. September 2009)

ATI Rage 128


----------



## Joel:D (5. September 2009)

die fliegt hier auch noch irgendwo rum


----------



## rabit (5. September 2009)

Na die Simulationskarten sind ja heavy!


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (5. September 2009)

Joel:D schrieb:


> die fliegt hier auch noch irgendwo rum



Steckte lange Zeit in meinem ersten PC.  Da war ich... 7 oder 8 Jahre alt


----------



## Joel:D (5. September 2009)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen

jez aba ma wieder btt


----------



## McZonk (5. September 2009)

Endlich wieder alle Goldpokale zurück. Danke der guten alten Ghettokühlung mit Kabelbindern und etwas mehr Sapnnung 

Achja: *Bilderthread ftw.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (5. September 2009)

Hahaha!!! xD Der Gummi!!! Großartig.


----------



## terorkrümel (5. September 2009)

das is bestimmt ne karte Aus so nem medion pc oder so


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. September 2009)

Meine 275 GTX aktuell :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4870 X2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. September 2009)

Mobility Radeon X2300 aus nem ASUS-Book




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. September 2009)

Hey, da schließe ich mich doch glatt mal an!

Das ist ein IGP320M was damals mit der Radeon 7000 gleichzusetzen war...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr_sleeve (9. September 2009)

meine


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2009)

Palit GTS 250 1GB Green für den ITX Rechner.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TM30 (10. September 2009)

coole sache, kannst du mir mal den idle und last stromverbrauch vom gesamten system nennen?


----------



## Micha-Stylez (10. September 2009)

275 GTX " nackt "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. September 2009)

TM30 schrieb:


> coole sache, kannst du mir mal den idle und last stromverbrauch vom gesamten system nennen?


Das folgt am Wochenende in meinem Tagebuch, ich muss das Messgerät ausgraben 

anti OT

GTX 285 nackt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aks-ty (11. September 2009)

Meine kleine:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/aks-ty-albums-graka-1907-picture25222-10092009195.jpg


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/aks-ty-albums-graka-1907-picture25221-10092009194.jpg

Sry für die unordnung Hab die Bilder direkt nach dem umbau gemacht

*Edit by Mod: *_die kleine ist aber etwas groß. maximale Bildreite zum Einbinden der Bilder als Vollbild: 900Px._


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

meine asus ati radeon hd4870 1gb ddr5, auch bekannt unter dem namen: "dark knight" (sorry für die unschärfe der bilder!)


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2009)

Mal ein wenig Graka Power 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX-Rocker (11. September 2009)

Hi!

Hasst du ma versucht mit Quad 4850 zu spielen? gehts gut wenn ja schreib ma pls kurz

MfG sry für OT


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. September 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig Graka Power


 

...wo er recht hat, hat er recht!


----------



## True Monkey (19. September 2009)

Eine 9500 GT mit 1024mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (19. September 2009)

Meine neue.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (19. September 2009)

3 x 275 GTX   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (23. September 2009)

Eine 4770 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (23. September 2009)

Schöönes Teil  Ich liebe Radeon 47XXer!
MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. September 2009)

Neuer Benchstuff angekommen 

Entstauben war erst mal angesagt^^


----------



## in-vino-veritas (25. September 2009)

mit verchromten PS Tüllen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. September 2009)

Erstmal eine Reinigungsaktion gestartet mit den Karten


----------



## Shi (25. September 2009)

Was sind das denn für welche, destroyer?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. September 2009)

Die mit der schwarzen Abdeckung sind 7600 GS und die mit dem süßen kleinen Kühler sind 6600GT


----------



## True Monkey (25. September 2009)

Heute mal eine ältere ...88er GTS 640mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ibatz! (25. September 2009)

Hier mal meine momentane Karte 

Dann auch mal etwas bearbeitet 

Bilder leider etwas zu groß ;>

Gruß,Timo


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. September 2009)

Hightec SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## websmile (29. September 2009)

Liegen gerade im Schrank da das Board verkauft ist


----------



## area50 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Micha


----------



## norse (3. Oktober 2009)

wow die ist mal geil!

hier meine neue:

GTX275 1792mb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. Oktober 2009)

norse schrieb:


> wow die ist mal geil!
> 
> hier meine neue:




Die habe ich auch 

Top Karte mit sehr gutem Oc Potenzial 

Mfg Micha


----------



## True Monkey (9. Oktober 2009)

Ein neues Gespann ....8400 Gs SLI 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meine Mushkin GTX285 (mit besten dank an xTc nochmal)

Und ja ich brauch nen ordentlichen hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (10. Oktober 2009)

Nichts besonderes:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

noch eine Kleine ...8400 Gs 128mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (10. Oktober 2009)

Mjammi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2009)

Sapphire HD 4770 PCGH Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2009)

Hd Radeon 4890 und der Rentner XFX 8800GTX.
Meine gtx 275 hab ich noch nicht abgelichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Oktober 2009)

@ mc.Zonk

Gleich 2 5870´s ?
Da hast du ja was vor

Sehr schicke Karten


----------



## True Monkey (11. Oktober 2009)

@CrashStyle

PCGH Edition ?....was ist den im Vergleich zu der anders ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (11. Oktober 2009)

@True Monkey

Denke mal der beiliegende PCGH T-Shirt Gutschein ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2009)

Der Postbote war da und hatt mir das schöne Trio gebracht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joel:D (12. Oktober 2009)

Was willsten damit? Brauchste doch nen halbes AKW für


----------



## cami (12. Oktober 2009)

Joel:D schrieb:


> Was willsten damit? Brauchste doch nen halbes AKW für



Wohl ein paar Pünktchen fürs Hw-team holen ^^

@ Crashstyle, lass es krachen


----------



## True Monkey (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey Crash ....du weißt schon das mehr wie 4GPUs nicht laufen 


Mal eine alte x800 (Upps stimmt gar nicht ...ist eine 7600 GS)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2009)

Jap weis ich^^ Laufen nur 2. Die 3te (Defekte) kommt in schaukasten^^
Die anderen zwei sollen folding betreiben, und zur nächten Bech session mit machen.

MFG Chris



True Monkey schrieb:


> Hey Crash ....du weißt schon das mehr wie 4GPUs nicht laufen
> 
> 
> Mal eine alte x800
> ...


----------



## Dr.House (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber die 9800 GX2 gehen gar nicht für F@H....


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (12. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal hier, ich glaub dass man mit denen sogar ziemlich gut folden kann...


----------



## McZonk (13. Oktober 2009)

Mach dich nackisch 

FSK18 only:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nur blöd dass man die Pics schon im Anhang sieht


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Oktober 2009)

Zum Abschied, mögest du deinem neuen Besitzer genauso treue Dienste leisten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drachenorden (14. Oktober 2009)

*Asus ENGTX275 HTDI Batman Edition:*
Zwar nur im Referenzdesign, aber leistungsmäßig (für mich) völlig ausreichend, sehr leise und inkl. Game unterm Strich durchaus günstig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*XFX GeForce GTX 285 690M Black Edition:* etwas schneller, etwas mehr Power - äußerst leise und halt SCHWARZ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.: Nein, ich bin kein Nvidia-Fanboy


----------



## sneakpeek (14. Oktober 2009)

hHatte bisher nur nvidia Grakas...

is also meine erste Ati (HD 5850, Powercolor), und schickt meine 8800 GTS 640 in rente!

http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/7350/foto1170k.jpg

http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/4462/8800gts640undhd5850smal.jpg

performance is geil! auch wenn der aktuelle Treiber unter Win 7 x64 nicht so wirklich funktioniert...


----------



## Naitsabes (14. Oktober 2009)

Was hat diese XFX 4890 denn für einen Lüfter? Sieht sehr nach dem der 3870 aus, aber warum ist der da verbaut?


----------



## Shi (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ist doch der Referenzkühler mit buntem Aufkleber


----------



## Naitsabes (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich meinte nur den Lüfter, nicht den gesamten Kühler 

oben: HD 3870
unten: (besagte) XFX 4890
rechts: Ref. Design HD 4890





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit.

Jetzt sehe ich auch, dass das "Plastikteil" anders geformt ist - schaut euch bei der XFX mal die rechte Kante an, da ist ein Knick, der beim Ref. Design nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## RSX (14. Oktober 2009)

_*A-Open Geforce MX440 64MB*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem alten PC meiner Mutter


----------



## teKau^ (14. Oktober 2009)

Hier auch mal was von mir


----------



## drachenorden (14. Oktober 2009)

*@teKau^*
Schöne Aufnahmen - wie verhält es sich denn nun mit der Lautstärke: lauter oder eher moderat/leise?!

Gruß.


----------



## Sesfontain (14. Oktober 2009)

@True
Warum denn 3 8400GS?


----------



## teKau^ (14. Oktober 2009)

Sry for Offtopic..

Ich bin sehr begeistert von der Karte! Man hört sie fast gar nicht! Hatte vorher eine 4870x2 die mir dann kaputt gegangen ist.. Im Vergleich dazu flüstert meine 5850 

Hier der Vergleich..

Radeon HD 5850 im Test: Der DirectX-11-Preisbrecher - Radeon HD 5850 Test, HD 5850, HD 5800, DirectX 11, Benchmark, Grafikkarte

Gruß


----------



## True Monkey (15. Oktober 2009)

@Sesfontain

Ich habe davon noch mehr ........genaugenommen 7 

Nochmal eine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (15. Oktober 2009)

eine 3850 @ s1


----------



## XFX-Rocker (15. Oktober 2009)

Vladez schrieb:


> Ich meinte nur den Lüfter, nicht den gesamten Kühler
> 
> oben: HD 3870
> unten: (besagte) XFX 4890
> ...



Sie hat auch ein anders Lüfterrrad


----------



## sneakpeek (15. Oktober 2009)

drachenorden schrieb:


> Schöne Aufnahmen - wie verhält es sich denn nun mit der Lautstärke: lauter oder eher moderat/leise?!
> 
> Gruß.



also unter 2d is se angenehm leise. aber im 3d betrieb übertönt sie meine 6 skythe s-flex (800 - 1200 U/min) deutlich^^

aber beim zocken un co. kann das ja einem egal sein...

hier mal meine HD 5850 (und die 8800 GTS 640 die in rente geschickt wurde)(fotos sin mim handy gemacht, also leider nicht perfekt):


----------



## Shi (15. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, True Monkey ich seh deine Bilder nicht^^


----------



## joffal (17. Oktober 2009)

YEEAAHH... Nvidia is wieder im Geschäft (-> bei mir ^^)
Schaut mal, was der Postbote vorhin gebracht hat  

(Sorry für die etwas schlechtere Quali; mein Handy is nun mal nicht mehr das Beste)
Wenn die nur mal SO auf den Markt kommen würden..  =/



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## basic123 (18. Oktober 2009)

Meine neue XFX HD 5850



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Oktober 2009)

meine neue xfx 5870
(ne rund 28cm lange slotmaschine, fast DIN A4-format...
für alle die´s nicht wissen: ati rockt wieder die hütte!!!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Oktober 2009)

Meine zwei Lieblinge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Oktober 2009)

Black Lady 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (21. Oktober 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Black Lady



Lecker was?
ich kanns kaum erwarten meine HD 5850 zu bekommen!


----------



## Th3 GhOst (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal was gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz neues xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## TM30 (23. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuneup (23. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meine beiden GTX260




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider etwas abgegrabbelt  Muss mal bei gelegenheit putzen.. (Fällt nur im Licht derart stark auf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sli-Bridge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die beiden süßen nochma im eingabeuten Zustand 
Sry wegen Staub


----------



## mrmouse (23. Oktober 2009)

Ein Lüfterblatt ist abgebrochen, hab rumgefuchtelt und woltle schauen wie elastisch die sind  Naja, halb so wild.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Oktober 2009)

Meine geliebte GTX 280 von Asus, hoffentlich wird sie mir noch lange dienen. 


Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (25. Oktober 2009)

KFA 275 GTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nicht wirklich zu empfehlen , der Lüfter ist selbst bei 40% nervig laut!!


Mfg Micha


----------



## Shi (25. Oktober 2009)

Sieht aber geil aus! Morgen wahrscheinlich poste ich dann Bilder meiner 4730 dann @ akasa Vortexx Neo


----------



## euMelBeumel (30. Oktober 2009)

meine neuste Errungenschaft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robär (1. November 2009)

Ich danke noch einmal NoNameGamer für die "nette" XFX. Die Karte ist allerdings nicht schuld an deiner LSD-Show 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (1. November 2009)

5770 ?/5750?


----------



## DaxTrose (1. November 2009)

Ist eine HD 5770 mit Thermalright V2 Kühler. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (1. November 2009)

wie lang ist die Graka?


----------



## DaxTrose (1. November 2009)

Das PCB ist 21 cm  lang und mit Originalkühler ragt die Karte 22 cm in den Innenraum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (5. November 2009)

Sind die Beiden nicht schön?
hab die Zweite heut bekommen


----------



## Alexxx-86 (6. November 2009)

MSI NX 8600 GT

Edit: funktionsfähig


----------



## PakiXT (6. November 2009)

Meine ASUS 5870 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infinity246 (7. November 2009)

meine Sapphire HD 4870 Vapor-X 1GB GDDR5 abgebildet im eingebauten Zustand,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexxx-86 (7. November 2009)

HIS 4670 u. ne Reparierte Saphire x1300


----------



## Xien16 (8. November 2009)

Das Schätzchen musste gehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was kleines...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadhunter (8. November 2009)

habe hier auch mal meine kleinen


----------



## puruq (8. November 2009)

@xien16. Sieht aus wie ne Murderbox mit Lükü.


----------



## Xien16 (8. November 2009)

Nene... Hat nix mit MurderBox zu tun 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. November 2009)

Nostalgie ftw!


----------



## SOADTony (8. November 2009)

Meine GTS 250 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Tony


----------



## marwo (8. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Radeon HD3650 mit 256 GDDR3 von ASUS, Kühler ist aber ein Arctic Cooling Accelero S2 wie ihr bestimmt erkennen könnt


----------



## Shi (8. November 2009)

Ich hab auch den Kühler auf meiner HD3650, der ist super! Wie heiß wird deine unter FurMark?
Meine wird 34°C wenn ich sie stark übertakte


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. November 2009)

Ach ja, und meine zukünftige Graka^^:


----------



## LionelHudz (8. November 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Zum Abschied, mögest du deinem neuen Besitzer genauso treue Dienste leisten



Genau das tut Sie , und auch noch in netter Gesellschaft.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. November 2009)

LionelHudz schrieb:


> Genau das tut Sie , und auch noch in netter Gesellschaft.




Schön 
Sexy die zwei


----------



## marwo (8. November 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den Kühler auf meiner HD3650, der ist super! Wie heiß wird deine unter FurMark?
> Meine wird 34°C wenn ich sie stark übertakte



also ich hab Furmark nicht gemacht, aber unter so fast voller gaming auslastung geht sie nich über 40° hab aber noch im moment nen 120er Xigmatek lüfter mit kabelbindern draufgepackt 

was will man mehr für nen Kühler der nichmal 20€ kostet.


----------



## boerigard (9. November 2009)

Die Graphikkarte aus meinem ersten (und letzten) Komplett-PC.
Eine Trident mit einem halben MB VRAM.
Wie man auf dem Aufkleber an der Rückseite sieht, war es ein Rechner von Okano (Hausmarke von Karstadt). Die 386 / 25 stehen für den Rechner: Ein 386er mit 25 Mhz. War übrigens eine AMD CPU.


----------



## boerigard (9. November 2009)

Meine erste "3D"-Karte. Eine der berüchtigten Entschleuniger-Karten.
Eine Diamond S3 Virge.
Was hatte ich damals noch mit vielen Läden telefoniert, um die Karte kurz nach Release in Händen halten zu können. Und wofür .. ?


----------



## tobi757 (9. November 2009)

Dsa sieht ja im Vergleich zu heutigen GraK's wie primitive Technik aus


----------



## Sirius666 (10. November 2009)

Hier mal was ganz neues .
Weiss jemand zufällig was für eine Karte das ist?
*Bilder sind als Trafficshare eingetragen, also ruhig angucken^^*.
http://rapidshare.com/files/304933811/034.JPGhttp://rapidshare.com/files/304933645/034.JPG
http://rapidshare.com/files/304934768/035.JPG
Hier Bilder meiner alten X1950GT : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/304936767/045.JPG
http://rapidshare.com/files/304936768/046.JPG
Und hier Bilder meiner aktuellen 4870X2 von MSI  : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/304935236/042.JPG
http://rapidshare.com/files/304935845/038.JPG
http://rapidshare.com/files/304936765/039.JPG
http://rapidshare.com/files/304936766/043.JPG


----------



## Gamer_95 (10. November 2009)

Bitte die Bilder ins Forum laden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder in meinen Tagebuch.


----------



## boerigard (10. November 2009)

Zweimal Voodoo.

1. Voodoo 1 von Diamond Multimedia mit 4 MB VRam

2. Voodoo 2 von Creative mit 8 MB VRam


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

Meine 8800GTS 640 MB bevor sie in Flammen auf ging! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infin1ty (11. November 2009)

Heute frisch angekommen, seht selbst... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer_95 (12. November 2009)

Kampf der Giganten und Zwerge 
ASUS 3870x2(Gelötet), MSI 3870x2(Gelötet), GTX285@WaKü, 8800GS Alpha Dog Edition(Gelötet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (12. November 2009)

Sehr schön


----------



## Xien16 (12. November 2009)

Die Bilder nicht aber die Kartensammlung ^^


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

Zwar keine Grafikkarte im eigentlichen Sinn, aber wer weiß was das ist? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (22. November 2009)

gt 200 55nm?


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2009)

Fast richtig (zumindest der Hersteller)  Ist nur noch etwas älter. Ein guter alter NV35 ohne IHS ist das. Die Karte hat leider irgendwann das Zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## johnnyGT (22. November 2009)

hab ich´s mir gedacht der g200 ist waagerecht und nicht *schief*


----------



## Jan565 (23. November 2009)

Ich will dann auch mal meine Karten hier präsentieren . 

Die eine ist eine X800GT 256mb/256bit. Ist mir kaputt gegangen als ich den PC versehentlich aus 20cm höhe fallen ließ. Schade, lief ganz gut und ich konnte HL2 alles auf Anschlag daddeln. 

Dann noch mein 8800GTS G80 gespann was ich ende nächsten monat in Rente schicken werde und gegen eine 5870 ersetzt wird. Nach, die eine 3 Jahren, die andere 2 1/4 Jahren haben die sich das auch verdient. Kann mir immernoch nicht vorstelln das ich für die eine 400 und die andere 300 bezahlt habe .


----------



## haick. (24. November 2009)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*



robbe schrieb:


> Auch 9600GT, leider etwas Unscharf.





wusste garnicht das eine 9600er so aussehen kann.
sieht ja aus wie ne high-end-karte


----------



## hellmexx (24. November 2009)

*8800gt & 8800gts*


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. November 2009)

Hier mal ne Matrox :

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - AGP-Karten - Matrox Millennium G450

Fragt mich nicht wieso die so teuer ist^^
Hatte mein Vater mal in seinem Pc hier ist die Makro aufnahme des Kühlers
Ram kühler habe ich nachträglich draufgemacht.


----------



## Xien16 (24. November 2009)

Meinst du mit RAM den Spannungswandler


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. November 2009)

Hmmm ja ......

Aber der Speicher ist auch gekühlt, sieht man auf dem Bild halt nich^^



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Kampf der Giganten und Zwerge
> ASUS 3870x2(Gelötet), MSI 3870x2(Gelötet), GTX285@WaKü, 8800GS Alpha Dog Edition(Gelötet)




Du hast die Karten nicht zufällig von DR.House inkl. Voltmod gekauft?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. November 2009)

Asus Maximus III Gene + HD4870, optisch ein perfektes zusammenspiel 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (25. November 2009)

Mal ein paar von mir ^^


----------



## LOGIC (25. November 2009)

So meine HD 3870 X2

Wird bald durch eine HD 5970 abgelöst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evolutionchaos (26. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Chaos


----------



## GreyFoxX001 (26. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz
GreyFoxX


----------



## LOGIC (26. November 2009)

evolutionchaos schrieb:


> Gruß
> Chaos


 
Und das soll was für ne karte sein ? O.o


----------



## Xien16 (26. November 2009)

Ne sieht man doch... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evolutionchaos (26. November 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das ist eine 4870



Jop, ist eine 4870 von XFX 

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## D!str(+)yer (27. November 2009)

Bestandsaufnahme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnnerveD (29. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon dumm, wenn der Fokus der Kamera lieber Werbung schaut...

Vielleicht errät ja dennoch jemand den Chip, der so schön spiegeln kann


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2009)

Der DIE im DIE ist doch viel cooler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anti-terroa (30. November 2009)

Meine 2 GTX 260 EXO^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (1. Dezember 2009)

Endlich hab ich eine 6800Ultra in meiner Sammlung! 
ich entschuldige mich für das Bild besser gings grad nicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=165145&stc=1&d=1259682102


----------



## shila92 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal was Älteres: Geforce 2 MX 400 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (8. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, ist zu wenig Licht


----------



## Shi (9. Dezember 2009)

Naja, richtig testen will ich sie erst mit neuem NT  Also OC und so  Aber im Vergleich zu meiner HD 4730 die ich vorher hatte und kaputt ging merkt man schon wer die bessere ist  
Hab sie im Forum hier für 75€ bekommen 
Aber damit das hier nicht als OT durchgeht ein paar Bilder:

Achja @ Raptor: Du hast doch eine mit 1GB oder? Meine würde die hohe auflösung wohl nicht mehr packen ;D


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2009)

@ KaiHD7960xx, Shi, ATi-Maniac93, xxxRaptoRxxx: Dies ist ein Bilderthread. Beiträge ohne Bilder werden gelöscht!


----------



## Shi (9. Dezember 2009)

Okay 

HD 3650 512MB DDR2 (steht auch zum Verkauf)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Dezember 2009)

HD 5870 ganz nackig


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Dezember 2009)

@D!str(+)yer


Ist das der EK Waterblocks EK-FC5870 Nickel...???


@XE85

..dann lass mal knacken...


----------



## Xien16 (10. Dezember 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> @D!str(+)yer
> 
> 
> Ist das der EK Waterblocks EK-FC5870 Nickel...???



Ich würd mal sagen es steht drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomeoJ (10. Dezember 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen es steht drauf



...stimmt..ich Blindìe....steht doch ganz dick drauf...danke dir..


----------



## Ü50 (10. Dezember 2009)

Einige von meinen kleinen.


----------



## Xien16 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wiso hast du denn so viele? (sind doch auch beinahe alles die gleichen oder?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (10. Dezember 2009)

Was ist das denn für eine?


----------



## Ü50 (10. Dezember 2009)

@ Xien16 ich brauche die zum Benchen.


----------



## koe80 (11. Dezember 2009)

ein paar pics einer 3850AGP und 4890Toxic


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2009)

Eine (fast) nackte HD 4870 von XFX!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Dezember 2009)

@Daxtrose

Dast doch die mit dem Eierkühler oder
Also nicht referenz Design.
Wie ist die sau von lautstärke,Temps und so?


----------



## phenom-2 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hier mall meine XFX GTX 295


----------



## Xien16 (16. Dezember 2009)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Wie ist die sau von lautstärke,Temps und so?



Temps akzeptabel, Lautstärke nicht akzeptabel 

Viel kälter und viel leiser: (mit zwei Lüftern)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (16. Dezember 2009)

Mal ältere aus meiner Sammlung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Dezember 2009)

Xien16 schrieb:


> Temps akzeptabel, Lautstärke nicht akzeptabel
> 
> Viel kälter und viel leiser: (mit zwei Lüftern)
> 
> ...



Wie meinst du mit 2 Lüftern?


----------



## Xien16 (16. Dezember 2009)

Damit meine ich nur, dass auf die zwei Löcher später noch zwei Scythe 100 kommen


----------



## DaxTrose (17. Dezember 2009)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> @Daxtrose
> 
> Dast doch die mit dem Eierkühler oder
> Also nicht referenz Design.
> Wie ist die sau von lautstärke,Temps und so?



Die Lautstärke war der Grund, warum der Kühler weichen musste und jetzt ein Scythe Musashi drauf sitzt! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (22. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (22. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal meine 9600gt (Ja ich weiß das Foto ist nicht so toll  ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sitzt halt ein bisschen weit unten ...hat mir gute Dienste geleistet, wird aber Übermorgen getauscht...


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neuer101 (24. Dezember 2009)

So, dann will ich euch mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk präsentieren  (Interessanterweise war trotz Lite-Retail Variante ein Dirt2-Coupon dabei ):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hat nun endlich meine 9600GT ersetzt... Frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## exa (25. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auch pünktlich zu Weihnachten was bekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer errät was es ist, bekommt ein Plätzchen!

Frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## TM30 (25. Dezember 2009)

Das is ne Quantum 3D AAlchemy 8164 oder 8132.

So und jetzt her mit dem Plätzchen


----------



## JackBlack89 (27. Dezember 2009)

Bei dem Bild ist es nicht so schwer zu erraten was es ist.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (27. Dezember 2009)

wiso hast du die Backplate weggelassen .. oder gehört das so beim aquacomputer Kühler??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## JackBlack89 (27. Dezember 2009)

XE85 schrieb:


> wiso hast du die Backplate weggelassen .. oder gehört das so beim aquacomputer Kühler??



Die Backplate habe ich natürlich auch an meiner Karte montiert. Auf diesem Bild war sie nur noch nicht angebaut.


----------



## Spawnkiller (27. Dezember 2009)

Eine etwas ältere Karte mit mittelprächtiger Leistung. Dafür ist sie absolut leise und kühl.


----------



## shila92 (28. Dezember 2009)

ATI Radeon X800 GT mit einem nagelneuen Coolink GFX Chilla und 2 Be Quiet! Silent Wings 80mm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Dezember 2009)

Noch mal meine ASUS 6600 GT! Keine Ahnung, ob sie noch geht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (30. Dezember 2009)

Na danach sicher nicht mehr


----------



## Xien16 (30. Dezember 2009)

Lass sie nur eingefrohren 

Sieht echt geil aus.. (for allem das erste Bild)


----------



## Blue_Gun (30. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein XFX HD4890

(Hatte keine Lust sie auszubauen )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue_Gun (30. Dezember 2009)

Ace schrieb:


> entfernt




Was ist denn das für ´n Teil?


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2009)

MSI  N250GTS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackBlack89 (31. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (31. Dezember 2009)

Mal Passiv - die wird zwar nicht so heiß aber ausprobieren werd ich es lieber nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. Januar 2010)

meine 4870 X12 ( bearbeitet  )  5970 kann kommen 


*Bild zu breit*


----------



## shila92 (2. Januar 2010)

Ich verbreite wieder mal etwas Nostalgie 

ATI Radeon 7000 VE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emericaner (3. Januar 2010)

JackBlack89 schrieb:


> gtx 295



ist die slotblende umgebogen?


----------



## JackBlack89 (3. Januar 2010)

@Emericaner: Die Karte habe ich in der Form von Asus bekommen, hat aber keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Lauffähigkeit.


----------



## Neander (3. Januar 2010)

Hier auch mal etwas altes und etwas sehr altes

9800Pro und 3DMonster



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Januar 2010)

Tiefgekühlt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anselm (3. Januar 2010)

Einmal eine Diamond 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine 7300 LE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (3. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ups... ein wenig unscharf.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Januar 2010)

lol nun aber wieder Btt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (8. Januar 2010)

Hmm Fr3@k ich glaub ich hätte dir das nicht sagen dürfen mit der Graka im Schnee 

nicht wegen der Folie wundern aber ich hatte leicht angst das meiner schicken EVGA Alu Backplate irgend was passiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Januar 2010)

Was sich halt so bei mir daheim ansammelt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Januar 2010)

Schicke Sammlung Marc 

Leicht beengt aber es hat rein gepasst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (13. Januar 2010)

Mein heutiges Opfer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (13. Januar 2010)

Meine Beiden Schätzchen^^ (sihe sig. PC2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG ILAN12346


----------



## 3V!L (15. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (15. Januar 2010)

Ganz frisch eingetroffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timou (15. Januar 2010)

Die frisch "gecleante" HD5770 eines Freundes. Hätte mir jemand gesagt dass es so viel Arbeit ist, die Aufkleber abzukriegen, hätt ichs vielleicht gelassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg!


----------



## xTc (16. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe doppelt. Hilfe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Januar 2010)

Lecker geile Grafikkarten^^

Und was ist das hier?^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Mein Spielzeug für heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (16. Januar 2010)

mal ne etwas ältere
aber rennt immernoch richtig gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFg ILAN12346


----------



## nyso (16. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meine EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB
Die eigentlich rote Abdeckung wurde durch echtes Carbon ersetzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (16. Januar 2010)

Wieso hast du die Abdeckung denn nicht orange gemacht ? Wäre doch ein besserer Kontrast zum schwarzen der Karte, sonst eine schöne Mod


----------



## nyso (16. Januar 2010)

Ich will nicht zu viel orange im Rechner haben, sonst wirkt das überladen. Soll ja alles halbwegs dezent sein


----------



## McZonk (16. Januar 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich sehe doppelt. Hilfe.


Das tu ich schon lange 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Antwort gibt es bald in diesem Kino...


----------



## True Monkey (19. Januar 2010)

Zwei neue Opfer ....4850 und 5750




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Januar 2010)

Na jungs was ist das? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanley Smith (20. Januar 2010)

GTX 295 Dual PCB ??


----------



## BMW M-Power (20. Januar 2010)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Na jungs was ist das?



GeForce 9800 GX2



So, jetzt bin ich auch mal Dran 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (20. Januar 2010)

Jungs das ist doch kein Ratethread hier 

Mein heutiges Spielzeug.....GT 240




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man ist die Häßlich


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß True wollte nur testen ob sie erkannt wird 

Meine 3870X2 mit Singelslotblende!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

Ganz frisch ...5670 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und ?
Erahnt ihr welchen Hersteller ich bei ATIs bevorzuge.


----------



## onkel walter (21. Januar 2010)

wo bekommst du immer diese Karten her...??


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

^^verrate ich nicht 

Mal eine momentaufnahme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (21. Januar 2010)

True Monkey: Wie viele Grakas hast du schon??


----------



## True Monkey (21. Januar 2010)

^^Keine Ahnung ...aber da kommt schon so einiges zusammen .Beim Bot habe ich schon eine Auszeihnung dafür das ich über 50 verschiedene Nvidia gebencht habe .......und bei ATIs bin ich glaube ich auch nicht weit davon entfernt.

Mal eine ausgefallene....9600 GT mit *2 GB Vram* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bau7s (21. Januar 2010)

Was sich hier so über die "Jahre" angesammelt hat 
sind nicht alle, aber in letzter Zeit sind auch schon viele wieder verkauft worden...


----------



## rabensang (21. Januar 2010)

Schade, nur ein kurzes Vergnügen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## True Monkey (22. Januar 2010)

So zum WE mal etwas mit ein wenig mehr Power 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

So mal eine mit etwas weniger Power 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (22. Januar 2010)

Was ist das denn für eine, LOGIC?

Meine 8800GT original von Nvidia:


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

Das ist eine X1600 SE mit 512 mb Vram


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

Boar True...

Gib mir mal bitte eine ab :O
Bekommst auch von mir ein Leckerli *hihi*


----------



## LOGIC (22. Januar 2010)

So nochmal meine HD3870 X2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Januar 2010)

Verstärkung ist das meine 8800GTS 512 aus der Awardfabrik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




shila92 schrieb:


> Ist dieser 4 Pin-Molex zum OC? Volt-Mod oder so? Kenn mich da  nicht so aus...
> 
> Aber sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus!





TM30 schrieb:


> An dem 4 Pin Molex kann er bequem die Spannung vom  RAM und der GPU auslesen. Strom wird da keiner angeschlossen... Die  Spannung selber ändert er mit den blauen Teilen an der linken  Seite!



Genau das^^


----------



## shila92 (23. Januar 2010)

Ist dieser 4 Pin-Molex zum OC? Volt-Mod oder so? Kenn mich da nicht so aus...

Aber sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus!


----------



## TM30 (23. Januar 2010)

An dem 4 Pin Molex kann er bequem die Spannung vom RAM und der GPU auslesen. Strom wird da keiner angeschlossen... Die Spannung selber ändert er mit den blauen Teilen an der linken Seite!


----------



## shila92 (23. Januar 2010)

Ah ok, danke!  Hab noch nie übertaktet...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^verrate ich nicht
> 
> Mal eine momentaufnahme
> 
> ...



Hast 'nen LP Slotblech für die low Profile Karte da??


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (23. Januar 2010)

Der Lüfter hier ist echt Goldig.


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

So Noch eine von mir

HD 4650 von GainWard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x2sound (24. Januar 2010)

Bilder gelöscht


----------



## True Monkey (25. Januar 2010)

Mal was altes kleines .....6200 SE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krusähh (25. Januar 2010)

Bild von der 5970 hat bei mir nicht ins Gehäuse gepasst. Musste mit der Blechschere nachhälfen


----------



## tobi757 (25. Januar 2010)

Hast du da Carbonfolie draufgeklebt ?


----------



## Krusähh (25. Januar 2010)

Nein ist das Asus desing. Also gehört so


----------



## xTc (25. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (25. Januar 2010)

Achso, schade das das nur bei den größeren Karten so ist, bei meiner EAH5850 auf die ich mittlerweile schon 3 Monate und 7 Tage warte, würde das bestimmt auch toll aussehen


----------



## Jan565 (25. Januar 2010)

Meine Neue Schönheit^^


----------



## shila92 (25. Januar 2010)

Endlich mal mehr Grakas ohne hässliche Aufkleber mit Sci-Fi-Figuren.  Finde die sowas von schrecklich, so gefällt mir das viel besser!


----------



## Krusähh (25. Januar 2010)

die Sci Fi Figuren sind dafür schon auf dem Verpackungs Karton. Und nicht nur eine sonder gleich ne Armee


----------



## McZonk (25. Januar 2010)

*B... *wie Bilderthread. Wenn schon diskutieren, dann bitte mit Bildern.


----------



## Krusähh (25. Januar 2010)

Zu der Grafikkarte bekommt man auch noch so ein tolle CD Tasche dazu


----------



## ILAN12346 (25. Januar 2010)

Die tasche hab ich 3X 

einmal beim Mobo bei, einmal bei meiner 2900XT und einmal bei meiner alten PhysX P1^^

da, mein neuer PhysXslave im 2. PC^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Zoon (28. Januar 2010)

So ich habe auch jetzt ein Exemplar der MSI N210 MD512H, hier auch als "Atividia" bekannt: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/85204-nvidia-ati-mischlingsruede.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. Januar 2010)

Muss schon sagen, die Wärmeleitpaste wurde echt super verschmiert^^


----------



## True Monkey (30. Januar 2010)

Geforce 210 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (30. Januar 2010)

Ist das auch son ATIVIDA Modell


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2010)

Eine 8800 Gts mit 320 mb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GPHENOM (2. Februar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Eine 8800 Gts mit 320 mb




Beste Graka ever!^^
Sie ist so leise!


----------



## True Monkey (2. Februar 2010)

The next one 

GT 220




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (2. Februar 2010)

meine Ultra


----------



## shila92 (2. Februar 2010)

Hast den Kühler vielleicht etwas zu fest angeknallt? Irgendwie biegt die Karte durch....  Oder ist das das Licht?


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

@ True Monkey
Welche karte hast du nicht ?


----------



## computertod (2. Februar 2010)

shila92 schrieb:


> Hast den Kühler vielleicht etwas zu fest angeknallt? Irgendwie biegt die Karte durch....  Oder ist das das Licht?


ich glaub das ist nur das Licht, wobei ... ziemlich fest sas der schon...


----------



## Witcher (2. Februar 2010)

wenn das nur das Licht is fress is nen Besen anhand des schattens kann man schon erkennen das die Karte gebogen ist.


----------



## shila92 (2. Februar 2010)

Aber komischerweise nur der linke Teil...  als wenn der abfällt.


----------



## potzblitz (5. Februar 2010)

Meine neue...werde mir nächsten Monat noch eine davon holen und dann mal Crossfire ausprobieren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michel1982 (6. Februar 2010)

*xfx gtx 280*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## dorow (6. Februar 2010)

Hier mal was von mir.

*Leadtek 8800 Ultra Leviathan*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*EVGA GTX 285 SSC / mit Luftkühler*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*EVGA GTX 285 SSC / nach Umbau mit Watercool Wasserkühler*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (6. Februar 2010)

http://www.abload.de/img/imgp196572it.jpg
immer wenn ich bilder ins forum machen will steht da nur der link why?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (6. Februar 2010)

Du muss auf den "Grafik einfügen"-Button klicken und dann da den Link einfügen.
Aber dein Bild ist leider viel zu groß. Max. 900 breit und 800 hoch. 

Außerdem hier im Forum hochladen:  			 			 			[HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (6. Februar 2010)

Alles klar  hier mal Vater seine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uns das meine gtx260 (meien alte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brunsi93 (8. Februar 2010)

So hab hier auch noch was.

Einmal ne HD2600XT AGP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und Meine alte HD4850 die durch eine XFX HD5770 ersetzt wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Brunsi


----------



## bau7s (8. Februar 2010)

4890 Vapor-X

Bald noch weitere Bilder ^^ (andere GraKas)


----------



## True Monkey (8. Februar 2010)

....um die 5er Reihe zu vervollständigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brunsi93 (8. Februar 2010)

Mh sehr schöne Karte hät ich mir ja auch gern bestellt 
aber was will man machen wen das Buget nicht reicht


----------



## Brunsi93 (10. Februar 2010)

So hier mein neuer Liebling 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Brunsi


----------



## potzblitz (12. Februar 2010)

Hab mir doch ne Radeon 5850 geholt und die Sapphire 5770 zurück geschickt. Sobald der Preis unter 200 Euro für die Radeon 5850 ist, werde ich mir noch eine holen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gustavj (13. Februar 2010)

Bin seit Januar stolzer Besitzer von dieser hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, gustavj


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bau7s (23. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (23. Februar 2010)

Geforce FX 5300




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SGLog (23. Februar 2010)

Meine erste selbstgekauft Graka (129€)
_Wie findet ihr die bearbeitung des Bilds? Ist etwas klein geworden _

*ATI Radeon 9600 XT 256MB*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterwana (23. Februar 2010)

ein bissl klein um das zu beurteilen.


----------



## Shi (23. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Schatz: 
Sapphire HD 4870 512MB @AC Accelero S1 R2 & Thermalright VRM R1, Cooltek Ram Kühler und Arcticfan 12025 
Nur, ich weiß nicht ob sie läuft, da ich sie nicht testen kann


----------



## SGLog (24. Februar 2010)

*Hier mal meine neue 8800 GTS 640 MB, ECO² natürlich *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olol (24. Februar 2010)

SGLog schrieb:


> *Hier mal meine neue 8800 GTS 640 MB, ECO² natürlich *



nette karte aber bei dem bild tun einem die augen weh


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Februar 2010)

Wer erräts?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (28. Februar 2010)

4870 xfx


----------



## NeroNobody (28. Februar 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir:
> 
> Leadtek 8800 Ultra Leviathan



Wow dass es die noch gibt^^
Wie viel haste dafür gezahlt??


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2010)

Die fehlte noch ....XFX HD 5770 XT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (8. März 2010)

Das selbe Teil habe ich jetzt 2xmit Referenzkühler ;D 
Versuche grade die beiden Geschosse zum laufen zu bekommen xD


----------



## kuki122 (8. März 2010)

ATi Sapphire HD 4850 in Action. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (8. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Die fehlte noch ....XFX HD 5770 XT



Ich bitte um ein Bild von hinten 
Hab nämlich die Vermutung, dass bei der die GPU viel weiter hinten sitzt als bei der normalen 5770...


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2010)

Reicht das so ......baue nämlich gerade zusammen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2010)

ist das Staub oder rauscht deine Kamera so stark? ^^


----------



## Xien16 (8. März 2010)

Danke 

Da hat sich XFX wirklich was richtig gutes einfallen lassen...
So ist der Chip ja noch weiter hinten als bei z.B. der 4870 

Bei der normalen 5770 bekommt man nämlich keine gescheiten Kühler drauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich schon ne 4870 
Für zukünftige Rechner (mein dad braucht auch bald nen neuen) ists aber gut zu wissen, dass XFX Leute hat, die beim Layouten mitdenken


----------



## kruemelgirl (8. März 2010)

Alt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (8. März 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> ist das Staub oder rauscht deine Kamera so stark? ^^


 
Meine Kamera ist in Ordnung 

Aber scheint bei mir schon zu stauben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KOF328 (8. März 2010)

was sind das denn für china teile O.o kühler von Scythe?
doofe frage aber mit 14 bin ich nich so ganz in der materie  weil ich find die dinger schaun cool aus


----------



## Shi (8. März 2010)

Was sind das denn für welche, kruemelgirl?

Alibi: Defekte HD3650, defekte 7300SE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (8. März 2010)

Monstergraka ahoi! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (8. März 2010)

Ist das die HD5970 ?


----------



## xTc (8. März 2010)

Jop.


----------



## King Horst (8. März 2010)

MSI 5870 Lightning




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (8. März 2010)

An der wurde echt viel verändert...
Hätte gedacht, dass nur die Messanschlüsse und LEDs anders sind, dass die aber soooo viele (und vor allem andere) Spannungswandler bekommen hat 

Hast zufällig nen Link zu OC-Tests von dir?


----------



## nyso (8. März 2010)

Meine GTX 275 SSC hat schon so lange Carbon spendiert bekommen, aber hier im Graka-Bilderthread habe ich sie so noch nie gezeigt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Carbon kommt nochmal ab und bekommt 5 Schichten Klarlack, damit bekommt man den typischen Carbon 3D-Effekt hin. Und der originale Aufkleber kommt ab, dafür kommt ein neuer im Eigendesign, passend zum Mod


----------



## King Horst (8. März 2010)

Nein, hab ich leider nicht.
Ich hätte die Karte ja gerne, hab sie aber leider nur aufer CeBit fotografiert...


----------



## Xien16 (9. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jenzy (9. März 2010)

WOW, wirklich sehr sehr schön  mehr Bilder plz


----------



## Xien16 (9. März 2010)

Klar  Wenn man so nett fragt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (10. März 2010)

Meine zwei Schmuckstücke 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (10. März 2010)

@ Xien16

Das ist echt nice ! Hast du das Mesh auch noch lackiert ?! Ist das dadurch eigentlich kühler ?! Das gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Xien16 (10. März 2010)

Klar ist das lackiert 
Sonst hätte ich ja nicht Löten können (und das Stahlmesh gabs nur in silber)

Da die Karte mit einem angelehnten 120er Lüfter ohne Case viel leiser war sag ich einfach mal ja.
Die Form des Gehäuses mit Öffnungen hinten und vorne beeinflusst den Airflow sehr positiv (vor allem zu den SpaWas)
Leise, kühl und schön - so wie es sein sollte


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (11. März 2010)

Mal was "älteres"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (11. März 2010)

hier mal ein paar klassiker ^^
(könnte noch haufenweise voodoo2 ablichten auch eine v3 und noch eine v5)


bilder meiner 8800gtx gibts später 
(new design )


----------



## Billy.Mc John (11. März 2010)

Makroshots FTW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (11. März 2010)

Doppelpack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (12. März 2010)

Hier mal etwas nicht ganz so schönes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (12. März 2010)

Witcher schrieb:


> Mal was "älteres"


  das ist ne 3870x2 oder??


----------



## Xien16 (12. März 2010)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas nicht ganz so schönes...



Wiso?
wieder dranlöten und gut ist...


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (13. März 2010)

soooo nun meine 8800gtx

(ps: bild 2 ist so gewollt / soll so aussehen, als obs einen gleich anspringen würde - im "zeigt eure pcs thread" sieht man, dass der pc aufgeräumt ist, aber aus gewissen blickwinkeln ^^ naja)

das letzte bild: so sah sie vorher aus - kein kommentar


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. März 2010)

@Xien: Hab ich auch versucht, nur funzt das mit meinem Handlötkolben nicht. Anscheinend nutz der Hersteller Bleifreies Lötzinn denn anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären das es nicht gefunzt hat.

Ich muss mal in meiner alten Firma nachfragen ob ich die Lötabteilung mal in beschlag nehmen darf. Dort habe ich in der Zeit dort unterm Mikroskob auf Handyplatinen herumgebruzelt. Daher kann es nur an meinem Werkzeug liegen, dass es nicht gefunzt hat.

Noch ein Ausruf an alle: *Ich benötige das auf dem Bild eine Seite zuvor abgetrente Bauteil...

...mit folgenden Werten:*

_1. Zeile: Das ist zu kleingedrukt... Bildschirmluppe... ach die funktioniert ja gar nicht auf nem Schreibtisch.  Mhhh, gleich mal die Nummer von der Microsoft Business-Support Hotline raussuchen und mich beschweren 
2. Zeile: A 82J
3. Zeile:180
4. Zeile 16V_

Also wer sich von einem solchen Kondi trennen kann möge sich doch bitte per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## Witcher (13. März 2010)

johnnyGT schrieb:


> das ist ne 3870x2 oder??



ne is eine x1950pro


----------



## Don Kanallie (14. März 2010)

derNetteMann schrieb:


> Meine Asus EN8800 Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ay, da hat ja scheinbar noch ein letzter eins von diesen äußerst stabilen wertanlagen


----------



## kmf (14. März 2010)

^^ Ich hab auch eine. Sogar eine mit Werks-OC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ist noch jungfräulich und hat bisher 0,0 Frames auf'm Buckel.

Hier noch eine nicht mehr ganz so taufrische Hercules 9700pro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (15. März 2010)

Ein neues Opfer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sNook (15. März 2010)

Eine älterer HD3850 (AGP)

->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (15. März 2010)

Meine "neue", gebrauchte 8800GTS, frisch hier vom Marktplatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portvv (15. März 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein neues Opfer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
true sag mal welche karte ist das , ich tippe mal nvidia aber welche version??


----------



## keendeen (15. März 2010)

das is die 260gtx von gainward. genau die hab ich in der 896mb version  sehr gutes teil!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (15. März 2010)

Meine 98er GTX in ihrem neuen Design.

*<<< Achtung, die Farben entsprechen nicht dem Originall. Im originall sind es alle Goldtöne von weißgold anfangend, mit ausname der Strips... Wenn zwei (Vater u. Sohn) sich eine Cam teilen>>>*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde morgen unter Tageslicht nochmal Bilder machen und hoffen, dass von den Farbeneher gleichen.

EDIT: Der Fotohintrgrund ist im ori au eher violett und nicht grau...


----------



## nyso (15. März 2010)

ÄÄÄhm. interessantes Design, aber du hast da fürchte ich was vergessen?!?
Der Kühler muss Luft ziehen können, sonst ist die Karte schneller überhitzt als du den Rechner ausmachen kannst


----------



## LOGIC (16. März 2010)

OH WHAT THE.....  Sehr interessant ^^


----------



## DaxTrose (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (17. März 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> ÄÄÄhm. interessantes Design, aber du hast da fürchte ich was vergessen?!?
> Der Kühler muss Luft ziehen können, sonst ist die Karte schneller überhitzt als du den Rechner ausmachen kannst


 
Nein nein, keine Sorge, sie läuzft nun schon seid Montag Abend im 2D/3D mit leicht höheren Temps aber von überhitzung konn da keine Rede sein.



LOGIC schrieb:


> OH WHAT THE.....  Sehr interessant ^^


 
Jup, finde ich auch!


----------



## CrashStyle (17. März 2010)

8800GTS 512




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (18. März 2010)

Längst vergessene Schätze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merkwürdig, ich bekomm immer wieder Lust auf das PCGH-Video aus dem Jahr 2001, wenn ich sie sehe. In dem Tutorial zeigen sie, wie man so eine Karte übertaktet 
Hier hats jemand auf Youtube hochgeladen, ich habs Original 
YouTube - PC Games Hardware 02/2001 Geforce 2MX übertakten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ne Voodoo 3


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. März 2010)

So hier ist ein Bild von meiner 9800GX2, wort wörtlich heißes teil 
Leider hab ich noch keine pics von meiner Alten geairbrushten 8800gts G80 von Evga mit blauen Flammen.
Ist beim kumpel bei der nächsten gelegenheit mach ich ein Foto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (18. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (21. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (22. März 2010)

OMG der8auer die hätt ich auch gern! Mit Volt-Mod?
Hier meine Ersatzgraka, ne X1950GT 256MB DDR3, der Kühler ist ein Accelero TT ohne Lüfter  da kommen noch Silentwings oder so drauf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (24. März 2010)

Frisch und knusprig gebacken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (27. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

@ Xien16

Hast du das NT rechts im eck untergebracht oder wo kommen die Kabel her ?


----------



## 3V!L (27. März 2010)

Mal was älteres...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat für mich leider zu wenige Vorteile gebraucht


----------



## Skais (27. März 2010)

Meine Grafikpower,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eingebaut mit WaKü kaum zu erkennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King Horst (27. März 2010)

@Skais: Das nenn ich mal Kabelmanagement! Sogar die Schläuche sind total durcheinander!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carvahall (27. März 2010)

Hier mal die Graka von meinem Laptop.

Ati 4650.


----------



## call_911 (27. März 2010)

Stripped Club 3D "Club3d-Design"

http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/6253/23032010348.jpg

und Mit ProlimaTech MK-13

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/628/23032010351.jpg


eingebauter Weise mit 2x SilentWings (CPU-Kühler = Brocken mit nem SilentWings)

http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2545/24032010353.jpg


Gruss Sepp


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Bitte die Bilder direkt im Forum Hochladen und einbinden ! Danke.


----------



## Xien16 (31. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacksteel (3. April 2010)

Muss ich noch mehr dazu sagen ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (3. April 2010)

und Mikroruckeln + inputlag ^ 4 inklusive




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. April 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> und Mikroruckeln + inputlag ^ 4 inklusive
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist das eine FX 5800 ultra?


----------



## XE85 (3. April 2010)

jap die mit dem Fön Lüfter - ganz schön laut das teil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Tuneup (3. April 2010)

Hier die letzten Bilder meine GTX260 von PNY, ich geb sie weg, sie hat einfach was besseres als mich verdient 
So wird Sie denn nächste Woche die Reise zum "der8auer" antreten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit  Mach was draus


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. April 2010)

hier auch mal meine MSI FX 5800 Ultra.


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. April 2010)

Oder ganz was schnelles, wer errät was es ist?


----------



## Buddha (3. April 2010)

hatte die Karte eine Woche drinne dann wieder raus


----------



## Buddha (3. April 2010)

habe damals für die Karte 130€ hingeblettert aber da ich noch 30€ Gutscheingeld hatte habe ich nur 100€ bezahlt, da meinte mein Freund das die Karte ihr Geld nicht Wert sei und habe sie halt zurück gebracht. Daraufhin habe ich mir diese geholt


----------



## DarkMo (4. April 2010)

heute von nem kumpel ne ersatzgraka bekommen, das ich wenigstens bissl surfen un proggen kann: S3 Trio64V+  man beachte den enormen kühleraufbau! xD ob meine restlichen komponenten das gute stück ausbremsen? ^^


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

@ DarkMo 
Reicht doch für BC2 




Hier eine Diamond Stealth64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkMo (4. April 2010)

wieso hab ich nur mit sonem kommentar gerechnet ^^

edit: gpu-z kennt das ding sogar (zumindest den namen ><)


----------



## der8auer (5. April 2010)

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: Dies ist ein *Bilder-Thread*. Folglich werden alle Postings ohne Bild kommentarlos entfernt!


----------



## Star_KillA (5. April 2010)

force3d-radeon-hd-4870-dht.jpg


----------



## der8auer (5. April 2010)

Hier findest du die Anleitung:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html#post174167


----------



## Xien16 (6. April 2010)

madmax4g schrieb:


> >>WIESO bindet es die Bilder nicht ein, sondern zeigt nur dier URL?? ich habe die Tutorial beachtet.. schritt "Bilder als Vollbild einfügen"



1. Hast du natürlich wie schon erwähnt wohl keine Rechte, die Bilder zu zeigen. Auch sonst macht das wenig sinn, da uns die Hersteller / "Google-Haupttreffer-Bilder" recht wenig interessieren 

2. Wenn du sie so wie im Tutorial beschrieben verlinkt hättest würden sie zumindest mal unten als kleine Vorschau angezeigt werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmax4g (6. April 2010)

Diese beiden sorgen in meinem jetztigem System für die Grafikleistung. 
Der Lüfteraufbau scheint nicht allzu spetakulär zu sein.. reicht aber völlig. Die GraKA wird bei mir unter Last nicht wärmer als 40°C (mit gedrosseltem Lüfter; sie sind auch genau vor den 120mm Seitenlüfter; und der Airflow in meinem Gehäuse ist sehr gut^^)

Der Lüfter ist bis 45% angenehm leise. Danach wird er schnell ziehmlich laut.. Allerding dreht er bei mir nie über ~50%^^


//bitte Entschuldigt die Unzulänglichkeiten im letzten Post, wird nicht wieder vorkommen  hatte promo-bilder genommen, da meine gute cam grad nicht da ist. war mit der bildquali (der angehängten) unzufrieden


----------



## Ace (6. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat ein Freund geschickt, die Karte kam schon so bei ihm an und lief die ganze Zeit über fehlerfrei  
Dass das ganze überhaupt funktioniert hat ist schon sagenhaft ^^


----------



## shila92 (7. April 2010)

Was ist denn damit? 
Und warum hab ich das Bild gerade auch bei Google gefunden...?  

Edit: Ok, der Lüfter ist anderes herum, aber sollte ja trotzdem gehen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2010)

Ja ist schon etwas älter und ich habs auch schon in andere Foren gestellt ^^ Bin nur durch Zufall grade nochmal auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen und dachte mir das wär doch was ^^

Ne ich meinte eigentlich, dass es schon komisch ist, dass der Kühler trotzdem alle Bauteile ordentlich kühlt. Die Pads sitzen ja alle an den falschen Stellen usw.


----------



## shila92 (7. April 2010)

Ja stimmt, schon ungewöhnlich. Wollte ein Vergleichsbild suchen und das sah irgendwie genau so aus. 
Aber hab ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## Derber-Shit (7. April 2010)

Das is ja mal lustig 

Hier mal einer meiner "Schätze":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafikkarten spiegeln sich anscheinend auch schon auf Bettdecken xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß: Derber-Shit


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. April 2010)

So dann mal meine GTX260.
Ist leider noch etwas dreckig. Muss ich noch richtig reinigen von den Kleberückständen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (7. April 2010)

wie hast du die denn so dreckig bekommen?

Alles nur von den Aufklebern?!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. April 2010)

Ja kommt von dem Besc****** Aufkleber.
Wie bekomm ich denn die ganzen reste am besten weg?


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. April 2010)

ich habs damals ein wattepad geholt, mit alkohol getränkt, anschließend ausgewrungen und dann gerubbelt^^

Hier ein weitereres Schätzchen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß: Derber-Shit


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. April 2010)

ah ok dann werde ich das mal damit noch versuchen. 
Danke Derber-Shit


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. April 2010)

Kein Problem, PSP-Hacker.

Nur denk drann, nicht das klatschnasse wattepad auf die karte, nicht dass flüssigkeit unter den Kühler kommt. Anschließend mit nem LEICHT angefeuchteten Tuch abreiben - fertig.

Und noch eine weitere Karte: Geforce MX440




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nochmal von hinten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß: Derber-Shit


----------



## GxGamer (8. April 2010)

Meine "neue" 9800 GT ist soeben angekommen *sabber*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (8. April 2010)

Meine geliebte HD3870 X2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. April 2010)

Deine 3870X2 ist ein Augenschmaus. 

Hier meine nigelnagelneue HD5870. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß: Derber-Shit


----------



## tobi757 (8. April 2010)

Mein Schätzchen:


----------



## Derber-Shit (8. April 2010)

Die HD3870X2 hätte ich auch gerne.  Aber wenn ers ungern macht, dann lassen wir ihn besser und posten unsere Schätze... wie hier z.B.^^

Das is der Vorgänger der HD5870. Aber ich bin jetzt komplett umgestiegen. die ATI in meinem Zweitrechner kommt auch noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße von eurem Shitti


----------



## GxGamer (9. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. April 2010)

Was hat sie denn?

Hier die HD5670: Klein aber schnuckelig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß: Derber-Shit


----------



## GxGamer (9. April 2010)

Das ursprüngliche Wärmeleitpad war rosa, es waren noch leichte Spuren zu erkennen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist sie sauber, funktionieren tut sie aber dennoch nicht, stürzt weiterhin alles ab


----------



## Shi (9. April 2010)

@ DerberShit: mir gefällt deine HD5670  

Hier meine neue  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(3870X2)


----------



## nyso (9. April 2010)

Aber er hat sie doch sicher als funktionstüchtig verkauft, jedenfalls wird er nicht drauf hingewiesen haben das sie defekt war, als er sie dir verkauft hat. Da ist soweit ich weiß relativ egal ob er Gewährleistung gibt oder nicht, er hat dich beschissen und du solltest dein Geld zurück holen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2010)

Die Grafikkarte ist eine X800XL passiv von Gigabyte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. April 2010)

@Shi: Danke.  Dir glückwunsch zu deiner neuen 3870X2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß: Derber-Shit


----------



## GxGamer (10. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (10. April 2010)

Gigabyde 5750 1Gb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (11. April 2010)

Nochmal ein Bild von oben, diesmal bearbeitet^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Und noch eins^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (11. April 2010)

Ohja, das mit den Filtern probier ich auch mal...

Nr.1: Das kommt bei der GX2 richtig gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr.2: Auch nicht schlecht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße: Euer Derbi


----------



## GxGamer (12. April 2010)

Was man im Keller nicht noch so findet, wenn man eine Netzwerkkarte sucht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens ne GeForce 4MX.


----------



## Derber-Shit (13. April 2010)

Willkommen Geforce 4 MX besitzer. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße: Derber-Shit


----------



## True Monkey (13. April 2010)

Powercolor 5750 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (16. April 2010)

Drei Impressionen:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. April 2010)

War klar das iwann auch ne "Thermi" kommt.  Sehr schick.

Hier nochmal meine ATI...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß vom Shitti


----------



## fuddles (16. April 2010)

Mein neues Schmuckstück ^^ Ready for 1280*1024 or 1366*768

Da dürfte die 5770 Hawk wohl reichen.


----------



## Derber-Shit (16. April 2010)

Coole Sache. 

Hier Nachschub von mir: PoV GF 6800 GS mit Roh-Alu-Kühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße: Derber-Shit


----------



## RESEYER (16. April 2010)

Soo, jetzt mag ich auch mal angeben 

Meine Alte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute ersetzt durch meine NEUE - I'm in love... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. April 2010)

So und hir mal meine beiden (HD 4890)


----------



## Shi (17. April 2010)

Das ist die X1650 Pro von Sapphire, früher hatte sie mein Bruder drin, aber jetzt hab ich ihm eine 7800GT eingebaut  
Eine sehr schöne Karte wie ich finde aber seht selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (20. April 2010)

Mal meine neue GTX260 mit dem schönen Setsugen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2010)

Mal eine alte kleine 

XFX 4890 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## longtom (22. April 2010)

Ne Rarität die im Schrank verstaubt !  Sapphire HD4850 X2


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2010)

So selten sind die gar nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die gehen äüßerst gut aber leider taugen ATI Treiber bei CF nichts


----------



## longtom (22. April 2010)

Also das kann ich nu nicht behaupten ,CF lief eigentlich immer einwandfrei und Microruckler fallen  im gegensatz zur 4870 X2 wesentlich weniger auf .


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2010)

Ich habe ein *Batmobil *

Gigabyde 5770




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (22. April 2010)

Das zu dem Thema selten nur mal schnell gemacht.


----------



## longtom (22. April 2010)

Jetzt bin ich aber schwer beeindruckt  .


----------



## Ü50 (22. April 2010)

Darf es auch eine AGP sein


----------



## Jan565 (22. April 2010)

Meine VTX3D 5850 die es wohl wirklich nicht oft gibt von der Firma und meine alte 8800GTS als Physix.


----------



## Ü50 (23. April 2010)

Damit kann ich nicht mithalten. Ich habe nur so was.


----------



## King Horst (24. April 2010)

Hier nochmal ne ältere ATI von mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (26. April 2010)

so meine GTS250 mit umlackierter Blende...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor44 (28. April 2010)

Meine Neue.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (28. April 2010)

Hab die selbe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (28. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. April 2010)

welche asus 5850/50 ist das ?


----------



## Jan565 (28. April 2010)

Meine 5850 mit meiner 8800GTS als Physix... ich weiß ich sollte mein PC mal wieder entstauben


----------



## Xien16 (28. April 2010)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> danke
> aber warum braucht die 8 und 6 pin ?



Es ist eine Version mit "besseren" Spannungswandlern, die mehr OC Potential haben soll.
Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich keine normale habe aber 975MHz @ Lüft hört sich für mich nicht schlecht an  (ab 1GHz kommen Fehler -> auf WaKü warten)

Vorteile (meine Meinung):
- optisch schöner Kühler + schön mattes PCB
- rein von den Anschlüssen (8+6-Pin) mehr OC Potential
- nur einreihige Anschlüsse (Singleslot)


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Mai 2010)

Schade, dass hier so wenig los ist.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für Staub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (2. Mai 2010)

Hehe - die ist einfach nur geil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch wie auch die anderen XFX 4870 perfekt dazu aber noch mit 100% lautlosen Spulen...


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Mai 2010)

Was ist das fürn Kühler?
Passt auch ein MK13?


----------



## Xien16 (2. Mai 2010)

Ist ein Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065...
Der MK13 soll laut Kompatibilitätsliste problemlos auf die 4870 passen - mehr kann ich auch nicht sagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thysol (2. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meine Asus Radeon HD 5870.


----------



## phoenix771 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich noob wollt auch mal meine Bilder hochladen, hoffe hab es richtig gemacht...

GTX 260, 9800 GTX, XFX ATI HD 5870  die ich Anbete


----------



## Xien16 (2. Mai 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Asus Radeon HD 5870.



Hier mal meine Asus Radeon HD 5870.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phoenix771 (2. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal meine 2 alten Grafikkarten: GeForce 2 MX von Asus und damals noch mein Held die GeForce 6600GT von XFX...


----------



## thysol (2. Mai 2010)

@Xien16 Dass nenne ich mal Hammer Bilder.


----------



## neuer101 (2. Mai 2010)

Hier mein Schätzchen nochmal eingebaut im Dunkeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft schon seit über 4 Monaten ohne Probleme .


----------



## Klartext (2. Mai 2010)

So sah meine Vorm Umbau auf WaKü aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Mai 2010)

Meine neue Falschlieferung:
Sollte eine mit Standardtakt sein, habe aber eine Green mit gesenkten Taktraten bekommen   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding ist kaum schneller als meine 8800GTS 640


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. Mai 2010)

@GxGamer : Als deine noch 8800GTS 640 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Mai 2010)

Ich war mal "spielen"


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2010)

OOh, wie ich die EVGA GTX 275 liebe

Nur wäre sie mir für solche Bilder zu schade, immerhin ist in Dt. keine Einzige mehr verfügbar


----------



## CeresPK (6. Mai 2010)

Und dann habe ich noch eine der wenigen hier in Dt. mit org. EVGA Backplate 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc1993 (6. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Marc


----------



## True Monkey (6. Mai 2010)

Mal eine kleine mit Backplatekühlung 

HD 5450




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2010)

So gut die gestrige zum übertakten war ...so schlecht ist die heutige 

HD 4670 von Club 3D 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc1993 (7. Mai 2010)

Die GPU haut einen echt um wenn man zuvor ATI gewohnt war 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Marc


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Mai 2010)

wie ist das gemeint ?


----------



## Xien16 (7. Mai 2010)

Hattest du vorher eine 5870 oder aus welchem Grund kannst du das sagen


----------



## Marc1993 (7. Mai 2010)

@Star_KillA: Ich finde die GPU, was die Fläche angeht, halt sehr groß - eine GPU einer ATI ist ja doch deutlich kleiner. Und ja ich weis, die Nvidia hat einen Heatspreader der nicht die reine GPU-Größe darstellt 
@Xien16: Ich hab eine 4830 und eine 5850, zuvor hatte ich auch schonmal eine X1800XT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (7. Mai 2010)

Mir ist halt die Preis/Leistung und Stromverbrauch/Leistung etwas zu schlecht.
Die 5870 ist ja auch recht teuer bleibt aber bei etwas geringerer Grafikleistung unter Last doch um einiges kälter


----------



## Marc1993 (7. Mai 2010)

@Xien: Jep, das stimmt allerdings. Der Stromverbrauch ist im Vergleich zu meiner 5850 schon deutlich höher (meinen Dad wirds freuen )
Was mich am meistn ärgert, dass sie sich nicht heruntertaktet wenn man zwei Monis anschließt - dadurch hab ich im IDLE knappe 45 Watt mehr Verbrauch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Marc


----------



## Star_KillA (7. Mai 2010)

Achso ich dachte jez du meinst das die Nvidias besser sind
 Rote Brille ^^


----------



## noname545 (8. Mai 2010)

Heir paar mit der handy cam Camera ist defekt
Ist eine HD 4890 von was weiss ich


----------



## McZonk (9. Mai 2010)

ThFermi erfolgreich ruhig gestellt. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc1993 (9. Mai 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> ThFermi erfolgreich ruhig gestellt.


Das steht meiner 470 auch noch bevor  Sehr schönes Pic & natürlich auch Kühler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (9. Mai 2010)

Geht mir leider trotz DSLR genau so. Entweder das Objektiv ist doof oder ich bin es. Ich tippe mal auf letzteres. :/

Nunja, trotzdem mal ein "Klassiker" - die GeForce 7600 GT, die bei mir noch vor einem Jahr ihren Dienst verrichtet aehh gekrebst hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zum Glück kommt es noch auf den Inhalt an. Das war mal eine echt schöne und schnelle Karte, so 2005 oder wann ich die gekauft habe. ^^


----------



## glx (9. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (9. Mai 2010)

Aus meinem 2. PC 

Gainward HD4650 mit 512 mb VRam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname545 (9. Mai 2010)

Meine erste ATI Karte die auch noch läuft
Danke LOGIC geht^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Mai 2010)

Meine Powercolor HD 5870 PCS.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Mai 2010)

Zwei Opfer 

7650 gs und Hd 3450




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Mai 2010)

die HD3450 sieht ja noch schnucklig aus, aber nicht so schnuckelig wie meine HD5670 xD


----------



## GxGamer (11. Mai 2010)

Meins!
Verdammt ist das ein langes Monster 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alexxx-86 (11. Mai 2010)

oja  und hammer heiss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier haben wir eine NVidia Quadro NVS290



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

Meine GTX470 kam heute an, eine geile Karte


----------



## Ace (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (12. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2010)

neues Opfer alias 9800GTX 65nm mit V-Mod und OCP-Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gustavj (15. Mai 2010)

Finde den Unterschied!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, gustavj


----------



## OnkelSatan (15. Mai 2010)

aufn ersten blick würd ich sagen das das eine ne Master CFE ist und das andere ne Slave

oder andersausgedrückt die eine hat nur nen anschluss für 1 CFE brücke und die andere 2

mfg OS

EDIT und 5750 und 5770


----------



## gustavj (15. Mai 2010)

Der zweite CF-Anschluss der 5770 ist nur durch den Kühler verdeckt! Bis auf die unterschiedliche Anordnung von 2-3 Kondensatoren gleichen die sich wirklich wie ein Ei dem anderen!

@Bilderthread:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ich weiß, die 4850 hat Staub.*hust* Die 5750 geht wieder zurück, die is mir zu langsam^^

Gruß, gustavj


----------



## xTc (15. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr zu der Karte findet Ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/101173-review-gigabyte-radeon-hd-5770-ultra-durable-im-pcghx-check.html


----------



## AlexKL77 (16. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine "alte" HD4850 GS im Vergleich zu meiner aktuellen GTX275.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Mai 2010)

Gtx470




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (16. Mai 2010)

Was hast du mit der schönen GTX 275 gemacht? Die war viel hübscher als die olle GTX 470


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. Mai 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Was hast du mit der schönen GTX 275 gemacht? Die war viel hübscher als die olle GTX 470



Ich glaube du meinst CeresPK oder? Ich hatte ne 4870 vorher  

Aber auch Ceres hat nun ne GTX470 drin. 


Ist ziemlich iritierend, da er fast den gleichen PC hat (Maximus III, I5, GTX470, Lian Li) und dazu noch nen ähnlichen Banner und Avatar


----------



## nyso (16. Mai 2010)

Argh, verwechselt
Jaja, alles sehr ähnlich bei euch beiden


----------



## GaAm3r (16. Mai 2010)

Kaufst du dir noch einen Heatkiller für GPU ?
Und sleevst du schön deine PCIE Stromkabel ^^


----------



## CeresPK (16. Mai 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst CeresPK oder? Ich hatte ne 4870 vorher
> 
> Aber auch Ceres hat nun ne GTX470 drin.
> 
> ...



Die Dinger hab aber ich gemacht 
Also sind deine meinen ähnlich *schnellwegrenn*

@nyso

Die GTX275 liegt noch hier und wird immerzu angeschaut.

Und obwohl Die GTX470 etwas schneller (in einigen Spielen sogar um einiges schneller) ist, muss ich sagen das ich sie mir am liebsten sofort wieder einbauen würde 

Und nein Die GTX275 wird nicht verkauft  außer du gibst mir 200 Ocken für


----------



## McZonk (16. Mai 2010)

Das hier ist ein *Bilderthread*. Wenn Smalltalk, dann bitte mit Bildern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Silverlake (16. Mai 2010)

mein prachtstück  alt aber es hält was es verspricht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. Mai 2010)

XFX GTX 260 BE mit Accelero Extreme GTX 280 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Smalltalk ftw


----------



## Ahab (17. Mai 2010)

Auch will...   Meine GTX 260 Sonic 216 von Palit. Ich hab da, ähm... ein bisschen was verändert.  F*ck the Garantie! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc1993 (17. Mai 2010)

@GaAm3r: Lade deine Bilder doch im Forum hoch 
@Ahab: Beleuchetet sehn die Lüfterlein garnicht mal so schlecht aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Marc


----------



## computertod (17. Mai 2010)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/226241d1273680320-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-img_3302.png


sieht für mich so aus, als wär das ein Screen aus nem Game^^
aber gutes Pic.


----------



## Ahab (17. Mai 2010)

Marc1993 schrieb:


> @Ahab: Beleuchetet sehn die Lüfterlein garnicht mal so schlecht aus



Oh ja, es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.  Ich steh auf UV.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Mai 2010)

So dann zeige ich mal euch meine neuste Errungenschaft.
Eine *******. Mal sehen wer sie erraten tut!

Für den Gewinner gibt es eine Überraschung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (17. Mai 2010)

Thermi und sein kleiner (Vorgänger-)Bruder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Mai 2010)

Davon träume ich selbst 

Ich gebe nochmal ein Bild preis vllt hilft das weiter
Ach was! Mach ich gleich zwei draus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Mai 2010)

8800GTS 512MB würde ich jetzt sagen.

Und meine alten 88GTS g80  im SLI gespann.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Mai 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> 8800GTS 512MB würde ich jetzt sagen.
> 
> Und meine alten 88GTS g80  im SLI gespann.



Fast richtig! Eine 8800GTS G80 640MB in der Rev A2
Sie dient mir jetzt als PhysiXkarte und hat als großen Partner eine GTX260 zur seite stehen

Als Überrasschung bekommst die restlichen Bilder!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Mai 2010)

Ah wusst ich es doch. Vom Kühler her hat man an die 8800GTS 512MB gedacht. Aber stimmt die, Halterung bei der 512er für den Kühler ist anders. 
Naja, da gab es ja auch noch was von Leadtek, die hatte auch einen außergewöhnlichen Kühler. 

Ich habe meine eine alte auch gerade als Physix laufen und die andere im 2. PC. Habe aber beide Revision, einmal A2 und A3.


----------



## Zahdok (17. Mai 2010)

fast  es ist ne vapor-x  aber äußerlich unterscheiden sich die beiden ja nicht

hä ? wieso wurde mein post gelöscht ich hatte die bilder doch nochmal hochladen ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fossil (17. Mai 2010)

Da hatt meine ja nen tollen Spielekameraden gefunden


----------



## Marc1993 (18. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Marc


----------



## Star_KillA (18. Mai 2010)

4890 ??


----------



## Xien16 (18. Mai 2010)

X1900?

Liegt grad eine hinter mir


----------



## Marc1993 (18. Mai 2010)

ATI X1800XT 512MB - mehr weis ich nimmer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja ich weis, da ist ein Stecker verbogen 

Gruß, Marc


----------



## D3N$0 (18. Mai 2010)

Hab ich hier was von X1900 gehört?


----------



## Shi (18. Mai 2010)

Ist heute X1xx0er Tag? 

Hier meine X1950GT, mit AcceleroTwinTurbo ohne Original- aber dafür mit 2x 80 mm Revoltec Dark Blue LED -Lüftern, sieht echt gut aus mit dem blauen PCB und den blauen Ram-Kühlern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (20. Mai 2010)

Mal ein Bild meiner zu gut gekühlten Radeon 9600XT auf einem A7N8X und einem Athlon XP 2800+ ...sorry für die miese Quali, die Digicam hat irgendwie einen ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (20. Mai 2010)

Ich will eigentlich nur dass die Bildbearbeitung das diffuse Licht nur auf den Hintergrund anwendet aber ich bekomms nicht hin -.-
Stattdessen kommt sowas daraus, wenn ich an den Knöpfen herumpfusche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich das gemacht habe muhaha


----------



## Gast12348 (20. Mai 2010)

ohman was hab ich diesen kühler gehasst *g* hatt auch so eine als Geforce 6800, die erste hat dank dem kühler ganze 15 minuten gelebt....


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2010)

Gainward GTX285 2Gb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2010)

9500 GT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD 2600 pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (25. Mai 2010)

SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD5870 2GiB GDDR5 	




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (27. Mai 2010)

Mein neuestes Stück meiner ATI-Sammlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Mai 2010)

ist das ne X1900 XT ? ich kann es nicht genau lesen ?!


----------



## GxGamer (27. Mai 2010)

Ihr müsst das Ding mal beim Einschalten des PCs erleben, die macht meinem Handstaubsauger ernsthaft Konkurrenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (28. Mai 2010)

Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort^^


----------



## meratheus (28. Mai 2010)

Niedlich, nicht?


----------



## schrotflinte56 (30. Mai 2010)

hab auch mal was für den thread hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## LOGIC (30. Mai 2010)

Sehr Schick ! ne HD4850 X2


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anselm (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal ein paar lustige Bilder mit einer kaputten 7300 GS gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. Juni 2010)

Heute frisch eingetroffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (3. Juni 2010)

Meine neue gebrauchte Zotac GTX 260 
Entschuldigt das schlechte Bild, ich hatte es eilig die einzubauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GaAm3r (3. Juni 2010)

Ich finde das Bild gut.
Hast du ein Lichtzelt ?


----------



## GxGamer (3. Juni 2010)

Naja die Schatten sind etwas heftig geworden.
Nö, hab keins, ich breite einfach weisses Papier (DIN A3) auf dem Schreibtisch aus und klebe etwas an die Wand wenn benötigt


----------



## meratheus (3. Juni 2010)

Mein ältestes Ross im Stall


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juni 2010)

Zum ersten mal geöffnet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (3. Juni 2010)

Klärt derartige Auseinandersetzungen bitte per PN. Das hat im Thread nichts zu suchen. Folglich habe ich die Postings gelöscht. 

@Topic: Mal etwas Uraltes - damals reichte noch eine Heatpipe aus (Radeon X1900 XTX)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xien16 (3. Juni 2010)

Wiso hat denn die X2 (schätze mal 3870) verschiedene Kühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juni 2010)

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt....Vorallem wiegt der linke n Kilo und der rechte nur 10 g 

Edit: Der rechte hat sich auch irgendwie angefühlt wie pappe


----------



## Ralle@ (3. Juni 2010)

Zur 3870X2.
Zum einen um das Gewicht in Grenzen zu halten, zum anderen weil der hintere Kühler die Kühlere Luft abbekommt während der vordere Kühler die erhitzte Luft vom hinteren abbekommt.
So konnte man beide GPUs annähernd auf der selben Temperatur halten.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Juni 2010)

Naja einer der chips (ka ob der vordere oder der hintere) hat im idle 58°C und der andere 42°C....Unter last kommen beide nicht über 72 °C und sind ungefair gleich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Juni 2010)

So hier nochmal meine GTX 260 
Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Alle Bilder sind selbst von mir geschossen mit meiner popligen Kompaktkamera 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wartet nur bis ich ne Spiegelreflex und ein Lichtzelt habe


----------



## Fossil (4. Juni 2010)

Sapphire HD5850 Toxic


----------



## mrmouse (4. Juni 2010)

@ Fossil: Die Graka passt ja kaum überdigg zum Mobo 

MfG Mouse


----------



## Clonemaster (5. Juni 2010)

Meine Hawks wurden ersetzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2010)

Hab hier nen Bild von meiner Radeon HD5870, aber die Quali musste leider leiden weil mein Zimmer nen bisschen dunkel war und das iPhone hat keinen Blitz.


----------



## Fossil (5. Juni 2010)

Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild.
schön zu erkennen die 3. Voll Kupfer Headpipes der Vapor-X Kühlung


----------



## AeroX (5. Juni 2010)

Meine heiß geliebte MSI GTX 275 Lightning  :-* an sie :d


----------



## SaKuL (6. Juni 2010)

So hier ein paar Bilder meine treuen und schon sehr betagten Xpertvisio NVidia GeForce 8400GS. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (6. Juni 2010)

Ein paar Bilder von 2 meiner Schätzen mit ner besseren Cam 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-4 (7. Juni 2010)

so nachdem ich nun alle 205 beitraege durch hab ...  , mal was extrem Exotisches von mir ...
Eine Merlin von Xpert 1993 mit Zorro 2/3 Schnittstelle , was ich weiss die groesse GFX Karte wo mans ich am Amiga antun kann ... von wegen Voodoo 5 6000 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch etwas Technisches , das Teil hat nen Tseng 4000W32 Chip und 2x2mb Gfxram wobei nur beim 32 bit Zorro 3 4mb nutzbar waren unter Zorro 2 hatte man nur 2mb ...
93 waren 4mb aber auch Hammer viel Holz , ich glaube das Ding hat zu der Zeit auch noch nen 4 Stelligen Betrag gekostet hehe

mfg F-4

PS: die Platine ist ein TV graber zum aufstecken ! leider braucht man dazu nen Spezielen Treiber , also hab ich das ding nur einmal getestet denn sonst ist die Xpert Software zu nix zugebrauchen


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Juni 2010)

Meine alte 9400GT.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2010)

Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juni 2010)

Meine schöne alte ATi Rage 3D Pro Turbo, läuft immer noch wie geschmiert und hat mir schon des öfteren bei schief gegangenen Video-Bios-Flash´s aus der Patsche geholfen  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. Juni 2010)

Endlich ist meine Colorful GTX 470 da


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juni 2010)

Meine *GTX480* von *ZOTAC* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (12. Juni 2010)

hd 5870



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lehni (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (13. Juni 2010)

Ich fand den Zotac-Sticker so hässlich das ich ihn einfach abgezogen habe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch einmal zum Vergleich:
Ist Geschmackssache aber ich finds besser so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Juni 2010)

Die HD4850 ohne Plasteabdeckung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten (fragt mich net wieso^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hab ich mit meinem alten K800i un dem Makromodus experimentiert, das is meine alte X1800XT 256MB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (13. Juni 2010)

@ GxGamer

ZOTAC !!! YAAY


----------



## Dancop (15. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine 5970er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobi757 (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grade fertiggestellt:

Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Rev.2 mit Prolimatech MK-13 und 2x120mm Enermax T.B Silence

*Jetzt neu, auch mit Bild ! *


----------



## Papzt (17. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine 3 alten 
1. MSI RX9600XT
2. X800 GTO
3. MSI R4850.... so etwas bekommt man wieder wenn man seine Quad Pipe Edition einschickt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zählt zwar nicht ganz zu grakas aber is hoffentlich ok


----------



## Clonemaster (18. Juni 2010)

*Mehr Bilder in meinem Tagebuch (siehe Sig)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayman (18. Juni 2010)

hier mal meine gurke  ist eine HD5670



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (19. Juni 2010)

*ZOTAC GTX 480*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (19. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine Hawk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

Eine 5670er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ston3 (19. Juni 2010)

Mein neues schätzilein und zu gleich eine Premiere meine erste Dual slot karte^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. Juni 2010)

Mal eine mit fetten Kühler .....4890




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (19. Juni 2010)

Die HD5670 is hier wohl im kommen, nachdem ich den ersten Schritt gemacht hab xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Communicator (20. Juni 2010)

Meine HD5970 mit neuem Lüfter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (21. Juni 2010)

Endlich ist meine MOD fertig. Auch an einer GTX 470 paßt der MK-13 mit Grundplatte


----------



## Agr9550 (23. Juni 2010)

eben hab ich zuwachs bekommen 

mal meine 2 kleinen 

1xXFX 5870 XT (wakü,ek waterblock nickel/plexi) *schon verbaut*
1xXfx 5970 BE (wakü,ek waterblock nickel/plexi) 

vorerst aber erst Lukü bei der 5970 da ich vor kurzem die Wpads vom meinem ek beim kollegen seiner 5870 benötigt hatte


----------



## Xien16 (23. Juni 2010)

Sooooo - endlich was neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Juni 2010)

Hier mal eine kleine Serie meiner beiden 5850er. Einmal Sapphire und einmal XFX 
Bitte nicht hauen wegen der Kabel  Von vorne kommt dank der Pumpe eh kaum Luft rein, und für nen Seitenlüfter ist die Kabelführung wayne.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. Juni 2010)

Hier ist meine Grafikkarte. Sie war noch nicht im Betrieb. Ich bin gespannt, wie sie sich schlagen wird. Im Hintergrund ist meine CPU. Ihr dürft raten, welche es ist.


----------



## Xien16 (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2010)

Eine neue 4870er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (27. Juni 2010)

Nabend,

nachdem ich Nachmittags die Bilder mim Ram gemacht habe (diehier ), kamm ich vorher am Lagerfeuer auf die Idee, meine alte kaputte 4850 anzuzünden und n Pic mal zu schiessen 
Daheim angekommen, NitroVerdünnung instant gefunden, und einfach mal ausprobiert.
Leider hab ich kein Stativ und Licht war schlecht.
Ich zeigse trotzdem einfach ma 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slipknot79 (27. Juni 2010)

Na da bin ich beruhigt, wenn du den Chip auf Textilien abfackelst oO


----------



## mrmouse (27. Juni 2010)

@ Slipknot79: Alles unter Kontrolle, nur keine Sorge (mit dem Handtuch könnte ich im Notfall auch das Feuer ersticken, genug wasser war auch da)  Waren nur paar Topfen, die ich vorsichtig draufgemacht hab.

MfG Mouse


----------



## eXtIO (27. Juni 2010)

Hammer, das 2. Bild mit dem Feuer wird mein neuer Desktop Hintergrund 

@Topic:
Habe angehängt eine etwas ältere Radeon 9800 Pro von Sapphire sowie eine passive Geforce 210 von MSI (welche derzeit meine Zeit bis zu ordentlichen Fermis überbrückt, jedoch ursprünglich mal nur für 2 oder 3 Monate geplant war  )


----------



## mrmouse (27. Juni 2010)

Sersn,

wieder ein größerer Post  Sry

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (27. Juni 2010)

deine Bilder sind der Wahnsinn


----------



## mrmouse (27. Juni 2010)

@ D3N$0: Freut mich das sie dir gefallen  

MfG Mouse


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

Hast du so einen schönen sauberen Bach in der Nähe? Könntest du mal paar Pics von der Umgebung schießen und in den naturfotografie-thread stellen?


----------



## mrmouse (27. Juni 2010)

@ Fr3@k: Hehe, ja kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen  Ist ein kleines Luft-Kur-Ort Dorf im tiefen Süden Bayerns. Und es ist kein Bach sondern der Fluss Isar  Heut schaff ichs wahrscheinlich nichtmehr, aber die Tage.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

Wasserkühlung mal anders


----------



## Ossus (27. Juni 2010)

@mrmouse: Du Grafikkartenmissbraucher. Nur weil die sich nicht wehren können


----------



## mrmouse (27. Juni 2010)

@ Ossus: Ich böser  

Hab gerade nochmal was ausprobiert. Macht einfach zuviel Spaß 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (28. Juni 2010)

Die Hardware
Da blutet einem das Herz

Tolle Bilder
Sehen klasse aus


----------



## Henninges (28. Juni 2010)

gtx470 @ wakü :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (29. Juni 2010)

Ausbaustufe #1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Juni 2010)

Mein Goldstück .....x700 256mb DDR 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (29. Juni 2010)

Der kühler kommt mir bekannt vor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (29. Juni 2010)

Ausbaustufe #3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (29. Juni 2010)

Schickes Teil da in der Mitte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tin (29. Juni 2010)

HD 5850




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD 5850 @ EK-FC5850 Nickel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (3. Juli 2010)

Multi-Kulti-Multi-GPU. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 19master94 (3. Juli 2010)

mrmouse   die bilder sehen zwar geil aus und ich finde du hast echt fantasie aber die arme graka hat sie das verdient?


----------



## mrmouse (3. Juli 2010)

@ 19master94: Danke  JA! Vorallem diese Graka hat es gnadenlos verdient  Wieviele Nerven sie mir genommen hat, das wird sie niemals wiedergutmachen können 

Hier noch n Bild was ich übersehen habe.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Juli 2010)

ÄFGA GTX280 SC  (Die PCGH ist eine klasse Unterlage beim Umbauen^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2010)

MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ston3 (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (6. Juli 2010)

Familientreffen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pc-jedi (6. Juli 2010)

Wow.

Also die oberste ist eine 5870 Lightning. Die Unterste ist eine 5770 Hawk.
Ist die mittlere Karte eine 5850? Oder die 5830?


----------



## mrmouse (7. Juli 2010)

Sersn,

ich war ma wieder am Fluss. Mein Plan war es die Graka auf einem Stein"Tempel" im Wasser in einem Feuer zu fotografieren. Wie vermutet, kommt das Feuer nicht gut zur Geltung, weil es Tag ist. 
Muss ich wohl in der Nacht machen  Schau ma mal ob ich dazu Lust haben werde, aber dann sollte es eig digg werden.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aholic (9. Juli 2010)

Will das ding nichtmal irgendwann anfangen zu schmelzen?
Sieht immernoch wie neu aus


----------



## mrmouse (9. Juli 2010)

@ Aholic: Also an einem unwichtigen Punkt ist sie scho schee schwarz 
Aber sie hat einen starken Überlebenswillen  Schau ma ma, wie lang sie das mitmacht.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (9. Juli 2010)

Aholic schrieb:


> Will das ding nichtmal irgendwann anfangen zu schmelzen?
> Sieht immernoch wie neu aus


Das ist ne AMD, die ist abgehärtet 

Aber sehr geile Bilder MrMouse 

mich würde ja interessieren ob die Karte überhaupt noch läuft!?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich kann sagen die Läuft nicht mehr. Weil er sie schon defekt war befor er diese Bilder machte


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2010)

2 Geschwister haben sich gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (10. Juli 2010)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Also ich kann sagen die Läuft nicht mehr. Weil er sie schon defekt war befor er diese Bilder machte



Right! Ist damals beim löten draufgegangen^^ Aber ich denke fast, sie würde noch halbwegs laufen (hätte ich se ned versucht zu "vergewaltigen")  obwohl,.............näääää 
Egal, für paar Bilder reicht se noch.
Bin gespannt was mir noch so in´n Kopf fällt...! 



CeresPK schrieb:


> Aber sehr geile Bilder MrMouse



Merce  Freue mich über jegliches Feedback.

MfG Mouse


----------



## Rayman (10. Juli 2010)

@mrmouse
echt geile bilder die du da immer machst 
was ist das eig für eine karte?


----------



## melz (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab über 80 Karten, und es werden stätig mehr!!!

Hier sind ein paar von meinen Schätzen!

Eine BFG Geforce FX 5800 Ultra, auch Föhn genannt!
Eine 3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 AGP

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...777-picture48443-08-3dfx-voodoo5-5500-stb.png

Eine Gainward Geforce 7900 gx2

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...picture48435-nvidia-geforce-7900gx2-unten.jpg

Eine Gigabyte Geforce FX 5950 Ultra

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-1777-picture48447-giga-5950gt-scan-front.jpg

Meine zwei schönen Sapphire Radeon HD 3870 X2

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e-grafikkarten-1777-picture24340-dsc00113.jpg

Eine Sapphire Radeon HD 2900 Pro 1GB DDR 4 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...4523-hd2900pro-1gb-gddr4-21119-01-card-01.jpg

Das sollte es erstmal gewesen sein!!!!


----------



## mrmouse (10. Juli 2010)

Rayman schrieb:


> @mrmouse
> echt geile bilder die du da immer machst
> was ist das eig für eine karte?



Merce 
Das ist meine alte Radeon HD 4850 von GeCube.

MfG Mouse


----------



## Artas (11. Juli 2010)

Meine geliebte Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _hellgate_ (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (13. Juli 2010)

@mrmouse:
Läuft die Karte denn noch?
Ich würds mal ausprobieren


----------



## mrmouse (13. Juli 2010)

@ Ossus: Läuft lange nicht mehr, da ich sie damals beim löten getötet hab ;D

@ _hellgate_: Was ist das für ne Abdeckung/Graka? Selfmade?

MfG Mouse


----------



## Aequitas (13. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (17. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meine GTX460 GLH, frisch "out of the Box"


----------



## fpsJunkie (17. Juli 2010)

@Aequitas: GTX 295?
@Singlecoreplayer: wie geht die ab?


Ganz was schnelles


----------



## Olstyle (17. Juli 2010)

Im Allgemeinen geht man aber davon aus dass der Prozessor Vorrang hat und dem gefällt es nunmal garnicht von der Grafikkarte aufgeheizt zu werden. 
-> Erweiterungskarten dürfen mit der heißen Seite nicht in seine Richtung zeigen.

Alibi: 8500GT mit Wasserkühler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayman (18. Juli 2010)

das ja mal ne ulkige wakü für eine grafikkarte


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Juli 2010)

fpsJunkie schrieb:


> @Aequitas: GTX 295?
> @Singlecoreplayer: wie geht die ab?



Wie sie abgeht fragst du ??

Was soll ich sagen .... "GOES LIKE HELL" halt ....


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meine 2 Prachtstücke. Wer will raten ?


----------



## neuer101 (19. Juli 2010)

Also die rechte ist eine Sapphire Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X Rev. 2 und bei der linken schätze ich mal eine kleinere MSI Geforce, so um die 9600GT?


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Juli 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Also die rechte ist eine Sapphire Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X Rev. 2 und bei der linken schätze ich mal eine kleinere MSI Geforce, so um die 9600GT?


Die Vapor war richtig aber die andere war eine Nvidia Geforce 8600 GS.


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2010)

Meine EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792MB von hinten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2010)

Na das ist ja mal ein leckeres Stück Technik

EVGA FTW


----------



## thysol (20. Juli 2010)

Die EVGA GTX 460 sieht wirklich sehr Edel aus.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

Hier die große Schwester die ebenfalls ein sehr nettes Teil ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2010)

Auch toll, aber ich bin EVGA Fanboy


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Juli 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Hier die große Schwester die ebenfalls ein sehr nettes Teil ist



Wie oft willst du das Bild noch posten? 


Alibi:


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2010)

Familientreffen: Hawk meets Lightning. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Wie oft willst du das Bild noch posten?



kp  ist mein Lieblingsbild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Juli 2010)

Die Kabel spiegeln sich in der GTX 260 !


----------



## cane87 (20. Juli 2010)

Hier auch mal ein Bild meiner 5870. Hab sie jetzt schon was länger verbaut bin aber immer noch super zufrieden. Und habe bisher nur selten erlebt, dass ein Stück Hardware so wertstabil ist. Kostet heute mehr als zu der Zeit als ich sie gekauft habe ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2010)

Wer hat den/die längste(n)? Radeon HD 2900 XT GDDR4 + Geforce 7900 GX2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## captain iglu (20. Juli 2010)

ist heute gekommen hab mich erstmal über 73 grad idle gewundert lag aber nur an den zwei bildschirmen die ich dran hatte weiß jemand wann das behoben wird? oder muss ich einen neuen thread aufmachen


----------



## Shi (20. Juli 2010)

Eine Frage Marc: bist du auch im Luxx?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2010)

*@ Shi*

Ich bin in praktisch jedem größeren Forum, auch Luxx.


----------



## Shi (22. Juli 2010)

Okay, daher kenn ich die Bilder


----------



## McZonk (24. Juli 2010)

cooles Duo? GTX 480 inkl XSPC Razor GTX480:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (24. Juli 2010)

Der Kühler sieht ja mal FETT, ähh Slim aus


----------



## Rayman (25. Juli 2010)

hier mal meine erstatzkarte bis meine HD5670 wieder da ist, ist eine GeForce 9500GT aus einem Medion Rechner
die ersten beiden ohne blitz die letzten mit

tut mir leid quali ist nicht so gut liegt an meiner uralt cam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## computertod (31. Juli 2010)

beim 2. Bild sieht das nVidia logo so aus, als würds leuchten^^


----------



## Annabell (2. August 2010)

Hier mal Bilder meiner 5770 - uneingebaut und im PC (Die Hand ist übrigens nicht meine  )


----------



## Marc1993 (3. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Marc


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2010)

Meine beiden HD4890 - hier noch mit altem Referzenlüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOGIC (4. August 2010)

@ Marc1993 

Da wurde aber geschlampt bei dem aufkleber !


----------



## Marc1993 (4. August 2010)

@LOGIC, jap, da haste recht! Stört mich aber nicht weiter weil eh ne Wakü drauf kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Marc


----------



## LOGIC (4. August 2010)

Mein Aufkleber ist ganz winzig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (4. August 2010)

Ihr immer mit so fetten Karten ......

Hier mal eine ganz feine kleine ....HD 4550 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (4. August 2010)

Welche Graka verbirgt sich wohl hier...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine frühe ( November 08, noch mit 65nm-Chip ) GTX260-216. Das Design der Karte dürfte praktisch 100% nVidia-Referenzdesign sein. Ohne den Mini-Aufkleber auf der Anschlussseite der Slotblende würde sich PNY als Subvendor nicht verraten
Die Pixelschleuder ist frisch entstaubt und darf weiter bis irgendwann 2011 weiter in meinem Rechner Pixel auf den Bildschirm schleudern
Die Radeon 9600XT eignet sich noch als Ständer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (8. August 2010)

Eine kaputte 9800XT mit 265MB Ram 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monstermoe (8. August 2010)

Hab auch noch so eine rumfliegen weiß aber grad nicht was das für eine ist und sie müsste noch funktionieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (8. August 2010)

Das dürfte eine Radeon 9200SE oä sein...


----------



## FTS (13. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine xfx 250 gts


----------



## Shi (13. August 2010)

Paar Bilder von meiner neuen GTX 465 und einer alten X1650 Pro DDR2





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SiQ (13. August 2010)

Meine neue GTX460|1G


----------



## Lego-1 (14. August 2010)

mein " Baby " GTX470


----------



## True Monkey (15. August 2010)

GTX 275 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (15. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2010)

Leadtek 9800GT


----------



## Jarafi (16. August 2010)

So ich hab hier mal etwas "älteres" ne ATI X1900GT von Sapphire 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (23. August 2010)

Gainward GTX 460 GLH

2 mal


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. August 2010)

Meine beiden Gtx 470......


----------



## 1337 (24. August 2010)

Meine 5870 mit neuem Kühler. Später kommt einen zweite dazu, mit gleichen Kühler^^


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

Heute gibts mal wieder ein kleines Ratespielchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​
*Auflösung:*


Spoiler



Asus HD 5870 Matrix 2G




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## tobi757 (26. August 2010)

Eine *ASUS MATRIX 5870 P/2DIS/2GD5*


----------



## xTc (26. August 2010)

Die hab ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr gibt es hier: [Review] ASUS Radeon HD 5870 Matrix Platium im PCGHX-Check


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch


Dauerhaft? Dann kann ich sie mir doch bestimmt mal für den Bot ausleihen, oder?  Du benchst ja nicht?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Plonk (26. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2010)

Ich hätte auch noch ein Doppelpack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pr0t0type (26. August 2010)

Und wisst ihr welche Karte ich meine  (Nene nicht in die Singnatur schauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plonk (26. August 2010)

Hab auch noch zwei 470er hier, aber kein Bild von denen .
Hier noch ein Bild meiner "alten" 285, probehalber mit MK-13:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Forti (27. August 2010)

*Heute Angekommen, GTX 460, im Vergleich zur GTX 295: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
und auch gleich verbaut und getestet:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

Mal wieder ein Ratespiel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kero81 (28. August 2010)

Ne Mars?! 

Edit:
Ich tippe mal auf eine
 Asus Mars Limited Edition nVidia GeForce Dual GTX285 Grafikkarte?!


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2010)

Korrekt 

Bitte bei jedem Posting ein Bild einbinden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## kero81 (28. August 2010)

Ups, sorry für das fehlende Bild. Muss mal ein paar mehr Bilder von meiner Graka machen. Ja, ich bin so arm und hab nur eine.  

Gainward GTX285 2GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (29. August 2010)

lg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaki008 (30. August 2010)

Ratespiel


----------



## McZonk (30. August 2010)

*für Kombinationsfanatiker:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Licht war heute dank Dauerregen leider nicht so mein Freund .

​


----------



## AGio (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tanaone1234 (8. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. September 2010)

Aus alt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mischk@ (9. September 2010)

4890 BE und 5770


----------



## Ladonics (9. September 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hier meine 3 letzten Karten

zu 1 Nicht mehr in Benutzung da kein AGP System mehr

zu 2 hier meine geliebte Winfast leider nach Bios update defekt Rechner          absturz heul  

zu 3 und meine aktuelle leider nur den Karton weil Karte im Rechner und da soll sie auch bleiben sorry 

lg Ladonics


----------



## True Monkey (9. September 2010)

@Ladonics

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. September 2010)

Hier mal meine beiden im eingebautem Zustand:

Sry für Bildquali.


----------



## Ladonics (9. September 2010)

@True Monkey

danke für die Info mir selber waren die Bilder auch zu groß

aber ich bekomme die verdammten bilder sorry nicht kleiner ich dachte das macht das System alleine das wäre doch mal ein Beitrag ...also wieder handarbeit machen OMG 
lg Ladonics


----------



## TheFeenix (12. September 2010)

MSI HD4850 ohne Kühler und MSI 8800GT Zilent mit Kühler:


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Mal eine weitere 5850er (Die übrigens ein wahres OC monster ist )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (17. September 2010)

Kaufst du dir die Grakas zum Benchen oder kriegst sie gestellt/leihst sie dir aus?


----------



## True Monkey (17. September 2010)

Kaufen und schnell weiterverkaufen mit möglichst wenig verlust ....so kostet mich das Benchen der jeweiligen Karte meisten weniger wie 20 € (Natürlich abhängig von der größe der karte )

Ein wenig Verlust ist immer 

GTX 460 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (18. September 2010)

Paar meiner Karten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## True Monkey (18. September 2010)

^^haha .....schön zu sehen das es mehrere mit meinen Krankheitsbild gibt 


Die neuste von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor (19. September 2010)

meine neue 

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/1o5od.jpg]


----------



## Homie91 (19. September 2010)

Meine 4 Tage alte GTX 470...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. September 2010)

Zwei schicke Bilder meiner GTX 470.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach ein Bisschen mit der Schärfe gespielt beim Auslösen^^ Finde ich recht schick geworden.


----------



## AeroX (24. September 2010)

Hier meine gtx 275 lightning  
& meine tote 8800gtx 

& das letzte Bild ist sehr alt :d


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. September 2010)

Mein Teufelchen mit Temperaturen wie frisch aus der Hölle


----------



## GxGamer (27. September 2010)

*MSI N275GTX Twin Frozr OC*

Sehr schnell, sehr laut und sehr Heiss 
Und dabei nichtmal eine Fermi  aber von Haus aus übertaktet 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie werden die Bilder meiner Cam immer schlechter


----------



## Plonk (27. September 2010)

Falscher ISO-Wert, daher das starke rauschen.
Alibi rauskram:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## nyso (27. September 2010)

Deine Einstellungen sind einfach nur nicht so dolle
Iso 1600 und alles auf Auto, da kannst du von der Medion-Cam nicht viel erwarten^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (27. September 2010)

Aufgrund eines Defektes dieser netten Karte hat sie nun die Ehre , für verschiedene Fotoexperimente herhalten zudürfen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (27. September 2010)

Hier meine letzten 2 Grafikkarten...

einmal die 9600GT von XFX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine neue Sapphire Radeon 5770



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rein optisch hat mir die NV besser gefallen


----------



## Monstermoe (29. September 2010)

Eine NV 8600 GS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. September 2010)

@ Monstermoe: die Platine erinnert  mich an was


----------



## Derber-Shit (1. Oktober 2010)

Wäh... die Platine passt ja ma gar nicht zu dem schön grünen Nvidia Kühler... Ich mag die Kühler der 7er Serie... Hier grad noch was dazu von mir... Geforce 7^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG: Derber-Shit


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2010)

Lightning FTW!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GxGamer (3. Oktober 2010)

So, jetzt aber.
Keine Lust auf Nachbearbeitung, sry 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forti (3. Oktober 2010)

Spielzeug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Verbaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spikomania (5. Oktober 2010)

Eine Geforce 4400 TI aus einem Rechner den ich vor kurzem fürn Fünfer bei Ebay gefischt hab


----------



## McZonk (5. Oktober 2010)

Bilderthread =! Laberthread.

Postings entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronowerx (5. Oktober 2010)

Mein "Altes Gespann" !

Palit Radeon HD4870 512MB & GT220 1024MB 

Gruß
Chronowerx


----------



## tanaone1234 (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (9. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal zwei Schnappschüsse meiner GTX460. Mittlerweile hängt ein Prolimatech MK-13 drunter. 
Der Originalkühler mag schön und dezent aussehen: Aussehen ist aber das eine, Aushören etwas anderes. Das Teil hört man so nämlich sogar aus einer Flugzeugturbine heraus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plonk (9. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Freakster (9. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein Auszug aus meinen Klassikern die sich Ihren Ruhestand verdient haben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Voodoo 5 5000
7950 Gx2
9800 Gx2 ohne Kühler


----------



## Speedi (12. Oktober 2010)

Joa hier mal meine GTX 280, die ich nun mit nem Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro "bekühle"... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blueray95 (18. Oktober 2010)

meine Zotac 8800 GTS 512 mit nem Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 und nem F12 PWM (:
34 °C im Idle, 54 °C unter last.
läuft @ 750/1875




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Danke für die Bilderbelehrung


----------



## lukyluke (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine alte 9800 GT mit einem Artic cooling l2 Pro und daneben die Gigabyte gtx N460 1GB Oc


----------



## Dr.House (20. Oktober 2010)

Heute gekommen : GTX 275 Lightning 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (21. Oktober 2010)

Was das wohl für eine Karte ist? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plonk (4. November 2010)

Mal meine drei kleinen:


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. November 2010)

Meine kleine Asus ENGTX480 im verbauten Zustand.


Mfg


----------



## True Monkey (4. November 2010)

Nice Karte ....so fix wie einen 470er und wesentlich leiser 


Gigabyde Gtx 460 Superoverclocked 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Janny (5. November 2010)

Heute angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burn... (6. November 2010)

Ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ich weiß, die ist schon älter, aber sie war auch mal der schnellste SingleGPU...

Geklont^^

ImageShack hats verkehrt hochgeladen, und wollte es nicht drehen...Sorry

Besser?

Liebe dieses Bild...

Noch mal von der anderen Seite

Um den Glanz der Kühler noch mal zu zeigen

Jetzt die "Luft Variante" (leider nicht 100% sauber bekommen)

Das schöne schwarze PCB - eine später gefertigte Karte hat sogar richtig dunkles...

Einfach das beste - nVidia

Hier mal der eher langweilige Radiallüfter


Leider haben die 9800 GTX eine große Ausfallrate, bei 2 von 3 Karten sind nach zwei Jahren ein oder mehrere Speicher kaputt gegangen, so dass sie viele Bildfehler produziert haben, und dann ausrangiert worden sind... (9800 GX2 hat das selbe problem)



Hier ein kleiner Wiederbelebungsversuch:

Macht sich auf Backpapier gemütlich

Noch mal das schöne schwarze PCB

Und da ist sie auch schon drinne!

Für 10 min machte sie es sich bei angenehm vorgeheizten 180°C gemütlich

Resultat:
Eckliger gestank, ging aber weg...
Graka hatte alles sauber überstanden, und LIEF WIEDER!
Jedoch hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sie nicht immer einwandfrei im SLi verbund lief, teils hatte ich weniger Punkte in 3Dmark, als mit einer (bei meinem Sysprofile link ist dies gekenntzeichnet mit: "Single GFX" und "GFX's").
Ebenfalls trat nach einer Woche das gleiche wieder auf, dass der Speicher im A*sch war, mal sehen, was jetzt dran kommt...Vielleicht ein wenig Löten üben [V-Mod]

Werde mir wahrscheinlich zum spaß und testen noch mal eine 9800 GTX BE besorgen...


----------



## ujmoskito (6. November 2010)

Na dann will ich mein (noch) aktuelles Grafikkartenpaar nicht vorenthalten. Wird aber (sobald verfügbar) durch ein 6970er Pärchen ersetzt... 

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (6. November 2010)

So dann hier mal meine


----------



## wari (6. November 2010)

noch ein wenig mit den farben gespielt, sehr sexy wie ich finde


----------



## Klutten (6. November 2010)

Bitte nur eigene Bilder posten und dann auch ausnahmslos hier im Forum hochladen. Eine Anleitung mit allen Informationen findet ihr in meiner Signatur. Alles andere wird demnächst gelöscht.  

...es schaut sich niemand gerne Links an.


----------



## Jarafi (6. November 2010)

Nachdem mir heute den ganzen Tag langweilig war, dachte ich mir, probier mal wieder was aus, und zwar wurde meine alte 8800GTX Schockgefrostet  im Gefrierschrank, nachdem sie auch schon angzündet wurde (armes Gerät).

Aber ist ein Qualitätsnachweis, sie ist noch ganz 

Ich musste zwar zuerst etwas Eis wegessen das sie Platz hatte aber das war das kleinere Problem , ich habe jedoch wieder festgestellt das es die falsche Jahreszeit für Vanilleis ist 
Und meine Mutter hat sich auch aufgeregt wieso meine Hardware jetzt schon im Eisschrank liegt, aber hier die Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (6. November 2010)

@ Jarafi: Sehr nett! Ich glaube du wirst mir ernsthaft Konkurrenz in Sachen "Besondere-Graka-Bilder" machen  Ich hab leider keinen Gefrierschrank, aber genug Geduld um auf den Winter zuwarten.
Mach weiter so.

Hier eine kleine Grafikkarte beim Putzen^^ (und KLAR funktioniert sie noch  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Mouse


----------



## Plonk (6. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## knarf99 (6. November 2010)

bilder 004.JPG
zwei sapphire 5770 Vapor X eine ist kürtzer das ist auch die OC edtion ist aber gleich getaktet



112207175802.jpg 112207175819.jpg 

radeon HD3870 von ASUS

112207182605.jpg

Geforce 7600GS von Palit Sonic mit ddr3 und HD3870

Foto0019.jpg

Powercoller HD4850 und HD3870

und rest 
Foto0049.jpg Foto0056.jpg 112207182448.jpg 112207183406.jpg


----------



## Black_Beetle (8. November 2010)

GTX295 Umbau auf Luft


----------



## Mr Bo (8. November 2010)

irgendwie vermisse ich meine GTX260 XXX


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. November 2010)

Da lasse ich mich doch nicht Lumpen hoch den Humpen. 

Gerade mal 1 Woche alt (Austauschkarte)


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. November 2010)

Meine "Alte", eigentlich sollte Sie in einem Extrem Benchmark den Löffel abgeben. Aber irgendwie ist das Ding Unverwüsstlich. Hätte vorher nicht so viel Kühler Erweiterungen drauf bauen sollen 

Die Club 3D ATI Radeon 9250


----------



## |MP| (9. November 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass Dies euch gefallen wird xD

http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/jfk32536.jpg

Gruß |MP|

My SysProfile


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2010)

Sexy  

meine 2. GTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor44 (9. November 2010)

|MP| schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Dies euch gefallen wird xD
> 
> http://pic.sysprofile.de/images/jfk32536.jpg
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe die ist gewaschen..


----------



## ThePlayer (9. November 2010)

Asus GTS 250 Dark Knight




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Thermalright T-Rad² für 30°C


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. November 2010)

Hier eine Glanzleistung aus meiner Worst Case Sammlung. Der PC stammt von einer Örtlichen Computerschrauber Firma. Die es aber nun verständlicherweise nicht mehr gibt. Sieht selbst und bildet euch eine Meinung warum. 

Als ich die Grafikkarte gesehen und ausgebaut habe hatte ich ein Gefühl als müsste ich weinen und schreien vor lachen gleichzeitig.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. November 2010)

Hier Bilder aus einer Zeit wo der Strom noch willig und billig war 

Bitte nicht wundern, die ersten 3 Bilder stammen noch aus meiner Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 zeit mit dem Asus Maximus Extreme. Die Restlichen sind vom Aktuellen System, abgesehen von den hier abgebildeten XFX ATI Radeon HD4870. 

Mein erstes CrossfireX überhaupt


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2010)

*Ein Bilderrätsel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ 100 = 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*​


----------



## mrmouse (15. November 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ach, was für ein Sonntag
Naja, wie auch immer. Ich war heute mal wieder mit der Cam draußen. Bin bisschen in der Gegend rumgefahren und hab fotografiert. Hier die ersten Bilder.

MfG, Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (15. November 2010)

Sehr schöne Landschafts/Hardwarebilder 
Ich hab heute mit den ISOwerten und dem Blitz meiner Cam experimentiert, aber nach dem Absturz derselbigen mit "Kartenfehler!" sind nicht mehr viele Bilder übrig geblieben 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (15. November 2010)

@ GxGamer: Danke 
Deine Bilder sind von der Qualität echt gut geworden. Hast du bei dem 2ten Bild eine andere Beleuchtung verwendet als beim ersten? Kommt mir so vor als ob hinter dir eine Lampe wäre, bzw links sieht man etwas mehr Lichtreflexionen? 

Und ich hau nochmal 2 Bilder raus. Gleich wisst ihr vorher das Eis kommt

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (15. November 2010)

Ich hatte da den Blitz an 
Mehr nicht.
Qualitativ wird meine kleine Cam aber wohl nie an deine rankommen 
Naja wenn meine Cam nit abgeschmiert wäre, hätte ich auch gefühlte 50 Bilder mehr zum Aussuchen gehabt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (15. November 2010)

Asus Geforce 6800GT @ CapsMod
bald kommt noch ein VF900-CU


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (16. November 2010)

und bringt der capsmod was?

mfg


----------



## Shi (16. November 2010)

Noch nicht getestet, werde wohl noch einen Pencilmod machen, und dann mal 3DMark03 benchen. Aber noch ist der Kühler nicht da


----------



## mrmouse (18. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (24. November 2010)

Hab auch mal wieder einige .

mrmouse wieder sehr schöne Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (26. November 2010)

Grüß Dich Jarafi 
Freut mich das sie dir gefallen.
Deine Bilder sind aber mehr als gelungen  
Ist ja eine Nvidia Karte, läuft die noch, oder ist es deine kaputte Foto Karte?
So, ich, hau auch nochmal was raus 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (26. November 2010)

Hi mrmous ,
Freut mich das sie gefallen.

Das ist eine Sparkle 8800GTX, war ursprünglich mal als SLi gedacht aber naja, aber sie ist nur noch eine Fotokarte 

Das letzte gefällt mir am besten, besonders die Spiegelung, einfach 

Und ich hab meine Karte mal in die Natur entführt das sie auch abseits von Crysis mal schönen Wald sieht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ein Flammenbild, diesmal mit etwas Kochsalz für eine schönere Flammenfarbe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch einige "Nvidia-Versionen" in schönem Grün 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. November 2010)

@ Jarafi

WOW richtig geile Bilder!!!! Mach auf jeden fall weiter so!!

Könntest mir dir Bilder zufällig auch in voller Größe geben? Möchte sie gerne als Handy- und als MP3 Player Hintergrund nehmen und natürlich für den PC auch!

MFG


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> @ Jarafi
> 
> WOW richtig geile Bilder!!!!



Kann ich nur bestätigen, die Flamme(n) sehen richtig gut aus!


----------



## rabensang (28. November 2010)

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (28. November 2010)

So noch einige weiter Bilder vom Gassi gehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (29. November 2010)

HD5970 (besser 5870x2) , die zweite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## mrmouse (29. November 2010)

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabensang (3. Dezember 2010)

Und die dritte im Bunde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## reisball (3. Dezember 2010)

Zuerst in schwarz /weiß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann in Farbe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (4. Dezember 2010)

Speicherdomino 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (7. Dezember 2010)

Mein schwarz/weiß Bild nochmal in Farbe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aufkleber wird noch entfernt!


----------



## Thunder (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III*

neues Spielzeug ist da


----------



## mrmouse (14. Dezember 2010)

Sersn,

hab mal wieder etwas ausprobiert, leider hab ichs bisschen verkackt  Aber der Schnee ist ja noch länger da.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Dezember 2010)

Zum Todestag von 3Dfx! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (16. Dezember 2010)

Wurde nicht wie ich es möchte, und ich brauch neue entzündbare Flüssigkeiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich editier den Post einfach ma für meine 3 neuen Winter Pics 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (20. Dezember 2010)

Vier Tage ohne Post, nanana, so geht das nicht 
Ich erlaube mir den Thread mal zu pushen 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (21. Dezember 2010)

Sers CrimsoN 2.0,

im ersten post das letzte Bild ist Religiös geworden :/
Ich mag das selbst nicht, aber die "Engel" oder was es ist, aber das Gesammtbild taugt mir.
Ich möchte auf keinen Fall!!!!!!, irgendwelche Religionen oder sonstwas hier darstellen, es geht nur um die Grafikkarte 
Jetzt haue ich das letzte raus, was ich persönlich am meisten mag, ist zwar auch mit einer Statue, aber das kann ja alles mögliche sein 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (21. Dezember 2010)

Ne, so war das garnicht gemeint. Ich bin selbst nicht Religiös, aber wenn ich schonmal in der Nähe war, kann ich doch gleich mal ein paar Bilder machen.
Ich habe folgende Cam: Casio Exilim EX-Z11
Ich stelle immer den Weißabgleich je nach Licht ein, und ISO immer auf 50, weniger geht leider nicht. Danach wird bisschen mit Photoshop gespielt. Ich habe kein Stativ, also muss ich immer versuchen irgendwie die Cam stabil hinzulegen/stellen und versuchen möglichst wenig mit meiner Hand zu zittern 
Und jetzt haue ich mal ein wirklich Religiöses Bild raus, ist ja ein Bilderthread und ich will nicht einfach nen Post raushauen. Ich habe das Bild stark nachbearbeitet, und am besten ihr gibt dazu überhaupt keine Kommentare ab, weil mir dazu auch garnichts einfällt. Aber ich möchte es trotzdem mit euch teilen 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Dezember 2010)

> ...aber wenn ich schonmal in der Nähe war, kann ich doch gleich mal ein paar Bilder machen....


Ja schleppe auch immer eine GPU mit mir rum um Bilder zu machen xD

Hab gerade mal selber eine Bild mit meiner kleinen Knipse(das teil macht besser Videos als Bilder-.-*) gemacht ^^

Habe gerade mal eine Alte GF 2MX400 Schaut ganz gut aus ^^
Habe es nicht per Phopshop bearbeite !
Habe noch eine Bild von einer alten G



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim dem Bild habe mal mit meiner Tisch Lampe gespielt. Schaut Ganz Geil aus wie ich finde!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (21. Dezember 2010)

Mal meine Neuankömmlinge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2010)

Nvidia Geforce *GTX 480 *​ 

Mfg​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## johnnyGT (29. Dezember 2010)

mein neues Schätzchen ,.-1950XTX mastercard 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (31. Dezember 2010)

meine alte und die neue 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (4. Januar 2011)

Servus,

war heute mal wieder draußen, hier mal was neues.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exa (5. Januar 2011)

eine Sapphire Radeon 9800 pro mit 128Mb Ram 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (5. Januar 2011)

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shila92 (5. Januar 2011)

Ist dieser Wasserfall teilweise gefroren?  Sieht auf jeden Fall beeindruckend aus!


----------



## mrmouse (5. Januar 2011)

Danke
Ja, der ist zum größten Teil gefroren

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Januar 2011)

Die Wasserfallbilder sind echt der kracher .

Hab auch noch zwei schöne gefunden, allerdings nicht so großartig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decesso (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hab da auch noch n paar gefunden^^  

1. Palit GeForce 5900
2. Sapphire Radeon HD2900pro
3. Palit Radeon HD4850
4. Sparkle GeForce 260GTX+
5. ASUS Radeon HD2600pro
6. Palit GeForce 7600GT


----------



## mrmouse (18. Januar 2011)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder 
Die Bilder sind bei meinem letzten Wandertag entstanden.

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwini (22. Januar 2011)

@ mouse: Wahnsinnsbilder.  mit sowas kann ich leider nicht dienen.. 

meine neue Grafikschleuder:
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2 gb. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



to do List:
1. Aufkleber ab.
2. Auf Koolance Wasserkühler warten und montieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (25. Januar 2011)

Servus,

und das wars auch scho wieder 

MfG Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (29. Januar 2011)

Double your gun, double your... ahr ne, Multi-GPU ist und bleibt kein fun. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2011)

Hier mein altes und mein neues Schätzchen 

Und das kleine schwarze ist im Gegensatz zu einer GTX470 auch echt leise 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrmouse (29. Januar 2011)

@ CeresPK: Sehr schönes Bild  Gefällt mir sehr gut.

MfG Mouse


----------



## CeresPK (29. Januar 2011)

Danke schön.

Aber das macht sicher nur die Karte xD
finde das sie so ganz ohne alles echt geil aussieht.

Ich dachte ja erst das bei PNY wenigstens der XLR8 Schriftzug aufgeklebt ist wie auf den Produktbildern aber so ohne Sticker auf dem Kühler hats mir gleich noch viel besser gefallen 

mfg Ceres


----------



## phoenix771 (29. Januar 2011)

Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. Februar 2011)

Gainward GTX560 Ti.


----------



## joebarnickle (2. Februar 2011)

Hier meine HD 5870 mit einem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 5870 kombiniert mit einem Thermalright VRM-R4.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=310140&stc=1&d=1296661044
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=310141&stc=1&d=1296661044
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=310142&stc=1&d=1296661044


----------



## SGT Sykes (2. Februar 2011)

So hier mal meine 470er 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (2. Februar 2011)

MfG Oli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (3. Februar 2011)

Oha, die Kühlerabdeckung schaut mal sehr nach Plastik aus, wirkt irgendwie billig. Gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht, da ist mir schwarz lieber.


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (3. Februar 2011)

Rätsel-Quatsch

MfG Oli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rail (3. Februar 2011)

schräg 

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (4. Februar 2011)

MfG Oli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. Februar 2011)

Bei dir muss Hardware echt nur Leiden !!


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (4. Februar 2011)

Stimmt doch garnicht
Die Karte war schon so "vergewohltätigt" als ich mit ihr spazieren gegangen bin

Außerdem bin ich zu der meisten Hardware lieb.

MfG Oli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (5. Februar 2011)

GTX280 Triple-SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (5. Februar 2011)

Für Hobby-Aquaristiker und Liebhaber schneller SGPU-Karten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CeresPK (5. Februar 2011)

Der Sticker scheint aber nicht gerade hochwertig zu sein


----------



## McZonk (5. Februar 2011)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Der Sticker scheint aber nicht gerade hochwertig zu sein


Vielleicht liegt das auch einfach daran, dass da noch die Schutzfolie drauf ist? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CeresPK (5. Februar 2011)

ohh sorry hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## rabensang (5. Februar 2011)

@ McZonk:

Kannst du schon was über die Leistungsaufnahme der Karte sagen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (5. Februar 2011)

Däs is wos gscheids zum Spuin! Da gfraid da Si! 

MfG Oli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (5. Februar 2011)

Heft auf, Augen rein: Da ist afaik der Test des Geräts.
Ansonsten: ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mein Gebiet und daher "keine Ahnung" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht.Die Karte war schon so "vergewohltätigt" als ich mit ihr spazieren gegangen bin. Außerdem bin ich zu der meisten Hardware lieb.


Die HD 5850 ist bei Stephans WLP-Tests im Furmark krepiert und stammt ursprünglich von mir. Seitdem Carsten dann noch mit dem Dremel dran war, hatte ich sie als Dummy für VGA-Kühler-Kompatibilität-Tests und -Bilder "missbraucht". Da ich aber nun mit einer anderen Karte teste, habe ich sie Oli in die Hand gedrückt. Muss ich sie nicht in den Elekroschrott werfen 

*Alibi-Bild:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2011)

Hi,
hab mal meine alte Gainward GTX 285 einn bissl poliert. Den roten Aufdruck abgemacht und die Heatpipes poliert.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Falco (5. Februar 2011)

Meine Sparkle GTX 470er:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich werde vieleicht noch den Aufkleber entfernen, sodas ich das Nvidia Logo dann hab, sieht bestimmt noch en ticken besser aus:


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (5. Februar 2011)

GTX280 im Tripple-SLI ... aua... armer Stromzahler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ahh das 2te Bild (Miniaturansicht) ist auch klasse  ... Bastelstunde


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (6. Februar 2011)

Was die Mitbewohner alles für Oldschool-Stuff am Start haben

MfG Oli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Februar 2011)

Neuer Anlauf meines AAlchemy Netzteils 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaki008 (6. Februar 2011)

Meine Pixelschleuder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (7. Februar 2011)

MfG Oli




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (9. Februar 2011)

Darf ich vorstellen: HD6670 (aus Medion PC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße: Derber-Shit


----------



## darkniz (12. Februar 2011)

Asus x1950 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LSSJBroly (14. Februar 2011)

Meine neues Spielzeug


----------



## koe80 (16. Februar 2011)

mein neuestes spielzeug

R6950 TFII/OC


----------



## Singularity (16. Februar 2011)

POV TGT GTX 560 Ti Beast


----------



## lukyluke (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mischk@ (21. Februar 2011)

v.l.

1. 5770 XFX
2. GTX 470 ( EK Waterblocks )
3. GTX 470 ( EK Waterblocks )
4. 4890 BE 1000MHz
5. 5770 XFX


----------



## hamst0r (26. Februar 2011)

Die alte GTX 285 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. März 2011)

HD 5870 + HD 5870 Eyefinity Edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IronIvan (4. März 2011)

Hier ist meine .....und zwar echte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. März 2011)

Hier mein neues Phantom der Gainward GTX570

Und wer mehr sehen viel ein kleines Video dazu für Klassik Freunde 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nCJ5jmlm4CY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Papzt (7. März 2011)

Hier einmal mein neues Schätzchen
Meine Asus ENGTX 570 DCII 
Dann eine Voodoo 5-5500 und die "Henkelkarte" X1950Pro


----------



## Clonemaster (8. März 2011)

Etwas staubig...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukyluke (8. März 2011)

Eine Asus HD5870 "V2" oder auch Asus EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2


----------



## Papzt (9. März 2011)

Süßes Kärtchen. Letztens erst eine verkauft.


----------



## Clonemaster (9. März 2011)

lukyluke schrieb:


> Eine Asus HD5870 "V2" oder auch Asus EAH5870/2DIS/1GD5/V2


 

Richtig 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukyluke (9. März 2011)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die roten Streifen haben sie verraten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portvv (10. März 2011)

2 mal GF100 nach demontage der Stock Kühler ,und 1 mal mit einem Zalman VF3000F


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2011)

Wie ist der Kühler so?. Hatte auch erst vor mir 2 davon für meine alten HD 5850er zu holen.
Ageia PPU und MSI R4850 Quad Pipe


----------



## Zoniac (12. März 2011)

da meine EVGA 470 GTX SC+ das zeitliche gesegnet hat musste was neues her. auf jeden fall sollte es was werden mit na sehr guten kühlung. MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC rennt wie sau und geht nicht über 70°C einfach nur geil die karte sry musste raus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (17. März 2011)

So mal zwei neue ...naja wirklich neu ist nur die zweite die dafür aber brandneu 

GTX 560 ti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GTX 550 ti *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man man ich raffe es nicht die als Vollbild hoch zu laden


----------



## DJ-SK (17. März 2011)

Hier mal meine alte 8800GT von Gainward:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gibts da noch meine neue GTX560 TI OC von Gainward: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und schließlich nochmal beide zusammen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

Wird bald 2 Jahre alt 

(Wenn ich den Schmutz da drinnen seh, könnt ich selber :würg: )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2011)

So mal etwas Nachschub:
GTX 285




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GTS 250




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GTX 560ti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (18. März 2011)

Mal wieder etwas spezielleres von mir, eine VIA eH1 

Verbaut ist der Chrome 5400E (Embedded Variante der Chrome 500 GPU) und 512MB DDR3 sind mit an Bord. Die GPU ist mit 825MHz und der Speicher mit 1600MHz getaktet.

Die Karte unterstützt DirectX 10.1, OpenGL 3.1 sowie OpenCL 1.0.   

Ein paar Infos zur GPU selber:
- 32 unified shader
- 196 Mio. Transistoren
- 65nm
- 4 TAUs
- 4 TMUs
- 1 ROP!!!! Wobei dieser pro Takt 4 Pixel berechnen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkKO (19. März 2011)

@Löschzwerg

Taucht die was ?

@Topic

Weil man ja hier nur mit Bildern posten darf, gibts halt zwei Bilder meiner alten MSI 3850 OC...


----------



## GxGamer (19. März 2011)

Bin gerade am herumprobieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (22. März 2011)

Gainward GTX 570 GLH

eine zweite folgt


----------



## Sickpuppy (22. März 2011)

Inno3d GTX 470


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. März 2011)

Das sind meine Schätzchen xD 

2 x HD 5870 1GB von XFX mit geflashtem OC Limit ^^


----------



## Dude (22. März 2011)

Mein neuer Mitbewohner > ASUS GTX 580 DirectCU II  
Der Euro ist übriggeblieben


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. März 2011)

*3Dlabs Wildcat REALIZM 800*

Jetzt wird die Wildkatze losgelassen!!! 

Die REALIZM 800 war die letzte Grafikkarte aus dem Hause 3Dlabs und vereinte gleich 3 komplexe Chips auf einem PCB! Zwei VPUs (visual processing units) für die Grafikberechnung und eine VSU (vertex scalar unit) für Geometrieberechnung und Aufgabenverteilung. Den beiden VPUs stehen gesamt 512MB GDDR3 und der VSU 128MB GDDR3 Speicher zur Verfügung. Laut Pressemitteilung hat die Karte eine Rechenleistung von gesamt 700 GFlop/s.

Viel Spaß mit den Bildern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seasons8 (26. März 2011)

Neues Spielzeug... Sparkle Calibre x580 OC 

Grüße !


----------



## wintobi (28. März 2011)




----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. März 2011)

Meine immer noch Aktuelle Saphire HD 4890 Vapor-X,1GB GDR5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wintobi (28. März 2011)




----------



## euMelBeumel (29. März 2011)

Naja deiner ist ja auch net viel besser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (29. März 2011)

Meine GTX 570 Phantom:


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. März 2011)

@hulkhardy1: War eigentlich nur fürs Foto, das Setup lief nur ne halbe Stunde oder so 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. April 2011)

Ich hole auch mal ein Bild raus.


----------



## KillerCroc (2. April 2011)

zwei mal die Gainward GTX 570 GLH


----------



## vitka93 (2. April 2011)

Ich hab zwei neue Kollegen bekommen , zwar nicht mehr die schnellsten aber zum Ordentliche spielen reichts ;D


----------



## Obihamster (2. April 2011)

Ich war zu faul sie auszubauen  
3 X Readon 6970 CF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. April 2011)

Große Neueröffnung nach Totalumbau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (5. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fischyyy (5. April 2011)

*3 x MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II OC Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (6. April 2011)

So, ... lange ist es her das ich meine Häufchen Bilder hier liegen gelassen habe. Dabei habe ich doch nun Nachwuchs bekommen ... oder passender ... alte Opas haben sich zu mir gesellt. 

Dann benennen wir Sie mal:
Beginnend von oben Links nach Rechts, (Angaben der richtigen Produktnamen ohne Gewehr)

1. nVidia GeForce 6800 LE 128MB
2. Gigabyte R96P128DE ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB
3. ATI Radeon 9100 128MB DDR - SDRAM
4. Asus A9600XT /TVD /Rev: 1.00 ATI Radeon 9600 XT 128MB
5. Leatek WinFast A380 Ultra 256MB nVidia GeForce 5950 Ultra 256MB
6. Inno 3D nVidia GeForce 6800 GT 256MB

Alle 6 Grafikkarten zusammen haben D-Sub/ DVI und TV Out.


----------



## hamst0r (9. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m3ntry (10. April 2011)

9800 von PoV


----------



## reisball (10. April 2011)

Befindet sich im Verkaufs-Thread:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. April 2011)

Hier ist meine GTX 470! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KornDonat (16. April 2011)

Hier mal meine Gtx 460 Hawk Talon Attack :


----------



## xTc (17. April 2011)

Asus Radeon HD 6870 DirectCU:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paintloud (17. April 2011)

Hier ein Bild meiner Point of VIew GTX 590 Charged und dann einfach noch eines aus dem Internet, hatte keine Lust die rauszunehmen  
Sieht aber genau so aus ^^


----------



## s|n|s (18. April 2011)

Mein Bilder-Brett


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moinsen40k (18. April 2011)

480 gtx


----------



## wintobi (24. April 2011)

Ich auch mal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. April 2011)

Nice Tobi! Endlich mal was mit Dampf 
Hab aber auch was neues ....


----------



## wintobi (25. April 2011)

Leider kahm erst die Falsch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2011)

Mal gucken ob ich das morgen besser hinbekomme 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wintobi (27. April 2011)

Mal was altes!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (1. Mai 2011)

Alt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Neu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße: Derber-Shit


----------



## Rail (1. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (2. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (7. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Baby


----------



## ponygsi (7. Mai 2011)

*So jetzte ich:**

**PNY GeForce 9600GT XLR8 OC &  Colorful GeForce GTS 450 OC*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Und aktuell:*


*Asus Geforce GTX 460 TOP DirectCU*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Mai 2011)

Ach dann mag ich auch mal wieder, paar alte und paar neue Bilder:


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Mai 2011)

So



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2011)

Aktueller Neuzugang





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bjoernpdm (18. Mai 2011)

Gainward GTX 580 Phantom 3Gb


----------



## XE85 (19. Mai 2011)

Zalman VF3000F GTX480 auf GTX580:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine Anleistung gibts hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...er-mod-zalman-vf3000f-gtx-480-auf-gtx580.html


----------



## jeamal (31. Mai 2011)

Gigabyte GTX570OC vs. Asus Geforce 2 GTS 32MB





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hd5870 (1. Juni 2011)

XFX HD5870 (kein Referenzdesign), gerade neue WLP drauf getan und entstaubt, sehr edle Karte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Juni 2011)

Ist aber ne Referenzkarte  siehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Juni 2011)

Crysis 2 kann kommen 


 ATI Rage128


----------



## guna7 (2. Juni 2011)

GTX 560 Ti

Album dazu: GTX 560 Ti


----------



## skyw8lk3r (2. Juni 2011)

Umbau Geforce 6800 LE


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. Juni 2011)

Mal ne gute alte 8800GT


----------



## Swiffer25 (9. Juni 2011)

Angefangen mit Copper, dann EGA und VGA, danach 3dfx, nach ATI Rage, dann 9800XT und vorletzt X1800XT, zu meinem Everliebling:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8800GT​


----------



## Special_Flo (9. Juni 2011)

So hier mal meine beiden Schätzchen:


----------



## xTOXICx (9. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meine, die 5870 ist leider defekt :/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZET (9. Juni 2011)

Hier sind meine.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. Juni 2011)

Meine beiden GTXen. Vorne die alte PNY GTX260/216/896M, hinten meine aktuelle Pixelschleuder Palit GTX570/1280M Dual Fan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (9. Juni 2011)

Gtx 260


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. Juni 2011)

Geforce 8800 gts 320 SLI


----------



## Q!...deluxe (12. Juni 2011)

Hier mein Baby...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (12. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meine derzeitige....

Inno3D nVidia GeForce GTS250 1024Mb


----------



## Icz3ron3 (14. Juni 2011)

1. Creative Geforce 256 Annihilator
2. Gigabyte Ati Radeon 9000 Pro
3. Asus EN7950GT
4. Asus EN8800GTX
5. Gainward GTX 295
6. Asus GTX 590 + wakü

eine gabs noch dazwischen, PNY xxxx, die kam vor der ati x800 nur weiss ich nich welche das zu dem zeitpunkt gewesen is, vieleicht weiss es einer


----------



## hwk (14. Juni 2011)

von oben:
AGP:
- Radeon 9800 XT
- GeForce 7800 GS
PCIe:
- GeForce 8800 GT
- GeForce GTX 580

Fotos sind leider nicht die Besten hab aber keine andere Kamera da ^^


----------



## guna7 (14. Juni 2011)

Geforce 4 MX 460


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Juni 2011)

"Grillforce" GTX480 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Juni 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner Sammlung (Ist heute um eine GTX570 Phantom ergänzt worden):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Karten sollten bekannt sein, falls nicht fragt nach  Sorry, dass die Bilder von den GTSen und der 5970 so schlechte Quali haben, aber die Cam kann man echt vergessen. Muss ich nochmal mit der Nikon D90 ran.


----------



## melz (24. Juni 2011)

Meine schöne Sapphire HD 5970 Toxic 4GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focus2K (24. Juni 2011)

@Masterchief79: Wo nehmt Ihr bloß das Geld her... ... Aber immerhin ne Sinnvolle Altersvorsorge, soviel Kupfer und Gold


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Juni 2011)

Focus2K schrieb:


> @Masterchief79: Wo nehmt Ihr bloß das Geld her... ... Aber immerhin ne Sinnvolle Altersvorsorge, soviel Kupfer und Gold


 Könnte man so sagen Das wäre ne berechtigte Frage, wenn ich mir das alles Neu zugelegt hätte... Aber abgesehen von meiner HD5970 und der 4870x2 hat keine der Grakas mehr als 35€ gekostet, die haben alle erst in den letzten Monaten den Weg zu mir gefunden  Und ich versuche überall nur Schnäppchen zu machen, den Accelero 5970 habe ich sogar für 3€ + Versand bekommen 

Eigentlich bin ich ja armer Schüler 

@melz: Hammer Karte, das einzige was mich bei meiner 5970 gestört hat waren die 2x1GB vRam 
@Blech: Luftkühlungs-Fetischist 

Morgen wird erstmal meine Phantom getestet (VID 1,0V), was läuft deine EVGA denn so @focus?


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juni 2011)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> @Blech: Luftkühlungs-Fetischist


 
He, he ... ich kann auch den da drunter nehmen  (kühlt aber kaum besser, nur bei Dauerlast(also hardcore zocken) bringt es noch mehr Kälte, beim Benchen ist es )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focus2K (25. Juni 2011)

@Masterchief: Momentan läuft die EVGA @Stock... Habe sie geholt wegen der Garantie trotz Lüfterwechsel, da ich wieder aus Wasser will  momentan aber Pumpen und Geldmangel besteht 

Allerdings bin ich trotz Ref. Design sehr zufrieden mit Leistung und Läutstärke, aber um weiter Bilder zu posten nochmal der zukünftige Kühler meiner GTX570....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (25. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juni 2011)

Fürs Benchen ein Krüppel


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2011)

oje ...also war die point of view ein griff ins klo ? 

Das hier ist aber eine ganz feine  ...GTX465 Golden Edition geflasht auf 470 mit 40 ROPs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juni 2011)

Ja das war absoluter Müll, Geld ist schon zurück.
Da hast du ja etwas feines gib bescheid wenn du sie abgibst.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (26. Juni 2011)

^^Wolltest du die nicht zurückschicken? Und ne PoV mit Rev-Kühler aber blauen PCB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juni 2011)

Die PoV ist schon zurückgeschickt. Sowas kommt mir nichtmehr ins Haus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (27. Juni 2011)

Findest es nicht nen bissel asi HW zurück zu schicken weil die sich schlecht übertakten lässt?


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juni 2011)

^^


Spoiler



Freies Land, freie Meinung... aber als Frage ist es personalisiert. 
Und jemanden als asi bzw. asoziales Verhalten vorzuwerfen nur weil man an einem Produkt kein Interesse hegt weil es den Vorstellungen nicht entspricht/entsprach? 
(das Fernabgesetz räumt dem Endverbraucher nunmal ein 2wöchiges Rückgaberecht ein und das ist auch gut so, denn der Inhalt/das geschriebene im Shop kann sich gut u. gerne gehörig mit dem Gelieferten/zu Erwarteten unterscheiden [man hat ja nicht vorher die Möglichkeit es zu begutachten o. gar zu testen])
^^Zumal ein ganz anderes Produkt geliefert wurde als bestellt (ein ganz anderer Sachverhalt der dir nicht vertraut ist).
Und es wurde auch nie erwähnt das die Karte übertaktet wurde, Benchen hat doch nicht gleich eine Übertaktung zu Folge 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (27. Juni 2011)

> Und es wurde auch nie erwähnt das die Karte übertaktet wurde, Benchen hat doch nicht gleich eine Übertaktung zu Folge


Aha, und warum taugt die dann nicht zum benchen wenn die nicht übertaktet wurde? Denn die standard Taktraten wird diese problemlos erreichen und somit wäre die auch nicht ungeeignet.

Ich hoffe das das FAG mal überarbeitet und jegliche HW versiegelt wird -> Siegelbruch = keine Rückgabe.

Ist schon ne sauerei neue HW zu kaufen und oftmals gebrauchte zu erhalten (die dann in 99% der Fälle wohl zurück geschickt wurde weil die OC Ergebnisse nicht dem entsprachen was man sich erhofft hat).


> ^^Zumal ein ganz anderes Produkt geliefert wurde als bestellt (ein ganz anderer Sachverhalt der dir nicht vertraut ist).


Dann testet & übertaktet man die Ware aber nicht sondern schickt diese einfach zurück und wartet auf die korrekte Ware.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juni 2011)

Treiberprobleme, Abstürtze... alles mögliche... darum ja auch die  Möglichkeit die erhaltene Hardware zu testen(das ist mir ja durch die  räumliche Trennung bzw. fernab nicht möglich).
(Schuhe die ich im Katalog bestelle müssen trotzt optischen gefallen und  richtiger Größe, mir immer noch nicht gefallen wenn sie an meinem Fuß  sitzen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plonk (27. Juni 2011)

Du nimmst also immer deinen Rechner mit in den Laden um zu testen ob alles so funktioniert wie es soll? Denn nur (und nur) das wird vom FAQ abgedeckt. Nix Einbau, so wie du die Sachen im Laden begutachten kannst. Hat schon meine Gründe warum ich unversiegelte Hardware mittlerweile gleich zurück schicke wenn ich sie so erhalte...


----------



## Ü50 (27. Juni 2011)

@ Blechdesigner erspar dir weitere Ausführungen, denn sie wissen nicht .... ... .....
Hier eine 260/216




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Juni 2011)

2mal HD4250 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayman (27. Juni 2011)

hier mal mein schätzchen beim umbau des kühlers auf den gelid icy vision 2

leider vergessen bilder mit kühler zu machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobucu (27. Juni 2011)

Ein Bild im eingebauten zustand
Xfx 5870 mit Thermalright Spitfire & Vrm 5 und Msi Gtx 460 Hawk.


----------



## Ü50 (28. Juni 2011)

Ati x1950xtx


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2011)

Sparkle GTX 580 Calibre 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefan.net82 (5. Juli 2011)

Hier noch was Schnelles, Leises:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (6. Juli 2011)

Sowas habe ich auch


----------



## Chrisch (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (6. Juli 2011)

Prolink PixelView GeForce 3Ti 200...bei ebay besorgt, läuft richtig gut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aufpassen (7. Juli 2011)

Endlich aufgerüstet. 
Habe die R6870 Hawk für nur 99 Euro bekommen & kann somit nun meine GT320 ablösen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazzman (9. Juli 2011)

Hi,

hier mal die entwicklung meiner Graka´s in den letzten Jahren......

Eine GFX 5200, eine GTS 8800 G92, eine 5770 Vapor und aktuell eine Asus 560Ti


----------



## Blechdesigner (9. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juli 2011)

Meine lautesten


----------



## Chrisch (13. Juli 2011)

Meine neue (GTX580), ein gutes Schnäppchen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Focus2K (13. Juli 2011)

GTX 470 mit Nickel-Backplate und Plexi-Cooler...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (13. Juli 2011)

4670agp


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juli 2011)

@WaKü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juli 2011)

Meine 4870er


----------



## juergen28 (20. Juli 2011)

Meine Zotac GTX 470


----------



## KillerCroc (21. Juli 2011)

zwei mal Gainward GTX 570 GLH


----------



## guna7 (24. Juli 2011)

7900 gs


----------



## Bl0ody666 (26. Juli 2011)

Meine neue freundin ist da!!^^


----------



## exa (28. Juli 2011)

ist zwar keine Grafikkarte, aber ein Grfikchip mit eigenem Speicher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PowerWaffel (30. Juli 2011)

meine Evga GTX460 1GB SC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (31. Juli 2011)

jetzt ratet mal






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (31. Juli 2011)

Komisch, irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es sich hier um eine umlackierte Palit GTS450 handelt
Schaut auf jeden Fall klasse aus! Mal schauen, ob ich das auch mit meiner Palit GTX570 mache

Vorher-Nacher Vergleich von meinem vorletzten Grakawechsel - X1950Pro auf GTX260/216



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (31. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meine neue gebrauchte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (31. Juli 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Komisch, irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es sich hier um eine umlackierte Palit GTS450 handelt



Woher kommt das bloß?

100 Gummipunkte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (2. August 2011)

Endlich leise die Karte.


----------



## Jarafi (4. August 2011)

Morgen ,
hab auch noch einige Bilder einer MSI GTX560-Ti HAWK.


----------



## meratheus (5. August 2011)

Moin, moin,
hier mal einige Bilder meiner aktuellen EVGA GTX570 SC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Meratheus


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabian8906 (13. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Karten


----------



## Ralle@ (14. August 2011)

Meine beiden "kleinen"


----------



## djnoob (14. August 2011)

Evga 570GTX


----------



## ph1driver (14. August 2011)

@ Ralle@

Schick schick.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. August 2011)

Ich mag meine HD6850. besonders jetzt wo die 1mm dicke wlp schicht runter ist und die neue hauchdünn drauf ist..macht unter last gute 10-12Grad aus


----------



## Crenshaw (15. August 2011)

Und ich mag meine HD6850 mit Alpenföhn Peter drauf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerna (20. August 2011)

Hier mein altes Schätzchen....
und meine neue Karte


----------



## DEU01 (20. August 2011)

Alles nur Handycam...

Gigabyte HD6870 OC Version (auf Bild 3 im CF Verbund) mit einem wirklich gelungenen und leisen Kühlsystem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBlauePavian (23. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht aber arg gedrückt aus


----------



## djnoob (23. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder Dax




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (24. August 2011)

Will auch mal wieder! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (25. August 2011)

Mal Bilder gemacht wenn ich schon die Paste tausche.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smatter (27. August 2011)

....war mal...nu is`e wech... ;) passet nicht ins Farbkonzept..!!!

@
*GxGamer* 
 ......geiles Bild..sieht aus wie eine Hanf-CPU`chen...


----------



## der8auer (27. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischer995 (29. August 2011)

Hier meine Palit gtx 580 mit 3 gigabyte (:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (1. September 2011)

Gainward GTX 570 GLH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerna (3. September 2011)

Hab hier meine Phantom mal ins szene gesetzt.....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







                 link:             http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/173512-tagebuch-cieftec-bh-02-a.html


----------



## porgatorie (4. September 2011)

Ich habe mal ein paar alte Karten welche ihr Dasein in meinen zweit und dritt Rechner Systemen gefristet haben aus dem Keller geholt.
Diese sollen zukünftig mein Arbeitszimmer schmücken, soweit diese denn optisch noch gut aussehen.
Da die Karten niemals für einen Spiele PC gedacht waren, wird hier niemand High End Karten entdecken können.


ATI Mach64
Etwas älteres von 1997.
Hier noch in den üblichen PCB Farben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nvidia GeForce MX 440
Diese Karte ist aus dem Jahr 2002.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 LP
Von 2003 mit ganzen 250MHz GPU Takt
Eine der wenigen Low-Cost-Karten aus meinem Fundus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ATI Radeon RX 9550
Eine Karte aus dem Jahre 2004 welche ebenfalls mit 250MHz getaktet war.
Schön auch zu sehen das in diesen Jahren die Anzahl bunter PCBs durchaus beachtlich war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. September 2011)

Macht zwar kein Bild mehr aber man kann Bilder von ihr machen 
Sapphire 4870 1GB Vapor-X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (11. September 2011)

Asus GTX 560 Ti DirectCUII




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. September 2011)

So liebe Leute und jetzt mal wieder eine etwas besondere Grafikkarte  

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Evans & Sutherland simFUSION 6000 mit vier ATi R300 (Radeon 9700 Pro lässt grüßen) VPUs und gesamt 1GB Speicher. Die Karte besticht mit einer Füllrate von bis zu 9,6 GPixel/s und ist in der Lage 24 faches FSAA zu berechnen.

Die Bilder sprechen für sich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (13. September 2011)

This is Spaaaaawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klartext (15. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volgito (15. September 2011)

zuerst 460er cyclones dann 460hawks als nächstes 590TGT`s


----------



## Clonemaster (15. September 2011)

Asus EAH5870 V2 vs. PowerColor 6990




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bundymania (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (19. September 2011)

*Mein neuer Fensteraufhalter*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic1806 (20. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg  Markus


----------



## Crenshaw (23. September 2011)

Meine mittlerwiele verkaufte HD 6850 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein schnelles Video in dem die Karte Quake 3 mit 24x MSAA und 16x AF berechnet  Die Karte schafft dabei immer noch ordentliche 53fps 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V15PKwIyfJY


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. September 2011)

Einmal alte und neue GTS Revision, zweites Bild dürft ihr raten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (29. September 2011)

Radeon HD 4870 X²


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2011)

3GB Varriante btw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. September 2011)

Jep xTc  Keine Sorge hab noch schwerere 

Was haben wir denn hier (abgesehen von der Phantom ) für Karten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (1. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Oktober 2011)

Eins meiner (unbearbeiteten) Lieblingsbilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King88 (4. Oktober 2011)

@ Masterchief79: Sehr geil..

Hier mal meine GTX 580 mit dem Wasserkühler nachdem ich sie gestern umgebaut habe.


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. Oktober 2011)

Kleine Ankündigung für ein neues Tagebuch welches bald entsteht 

Um welche Karte handelt es sich wohl?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutengel (5. Oktober 2011)

Eeeeendlich


----------



## Ace (7. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkKO (12. Oktober 2011)

Nichts spektakuläres, aber ich hab gestern nen Accelero L2 auf meine 9600GT gebaut...hier 2 Bilder davon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. Oktober 2011)

Bei den 4600ern gab es glaub ich noch kein PCI-E 

Alibi: 8600GT 512MB DDR2 Voltmod Planung


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (21. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 mal die Gainward GTX 570 GLH


----------



## Fischer995 (22. Oktober 2011)

Meine gtx 580 mit 3 gb speicher und nem ollen Peter drauf xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (26. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Set von paar Grafikkarten :

Geforce 6600



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFX GTX 260



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gainward GTX 295




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 x Gainward GTX 460 GLH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2 x  Gainward GTX 570 GLH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Oktober 2011)

8800GTX "on its nakedst":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (26. Oktober 2011)

An der GPU kam keine Spannung mehr an, der Spannungscontroller hatte ne Macke seitdem ich ausversehen am Lüfterstecker zwei Kontakte kurzgeschlossen hatte. Und son Ding komplett zerlegen wollte ich immer schonmal 
Wenn man sich den DIE von hinten ansieht, kann man richtig gut die Architektur des Chips erkennen, mit Shadereinheiten und allem drum und dran  (nur auf nem Foto leider nicht so gut )

Durchgebencht war die Zicke eh schon 

PS: Nen Heißluftfön reicht für sowas gut aus

Alibi: 2900 Pro mit Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (27. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2011)

Asus EAH6670/DIS/1GD5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was älteren Datums: Gigabyte GV-R485-512H-B



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. November 2011)

Nvidia Gefo 6600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PowerSTAI (11. November 2011)

Habe auch paar Bilder von meinen Grafikkarten.  

Sind aber etwas Ältere schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist mein Traum Duo aus alten Tagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die haben wir zu hunterten in der Arbeit im Einsatz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Selbst umbau für die Wakü
da es keinen Passenden WKühler gab.
Deswegen Selbstbau.
hat als einzige ein 7800GT GPU oben.
Einst als die letzte schnellste AGP GPU Verkauft worden.  -> 


LG
PowerSTAI.


----------



## JackOnell (12. November 2011)

Hier meine neue 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
​


----------



## KillerCroc (12. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Gainward GTX 570 GLH "nackt"


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. November 2011)

Ist ja dasselbe PCB wie bei der Phantom, jetzt muss ich die nicht mehr auseinandernehmen.^^ Waren bei dir auch Siegel über den Schrauben?

Alibi:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (12. November 2011)

Nein bei mir waren keine Siegel über den Schrauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rail (17. November 2011)

übergangskarte 8400gs power! :o)


----------



## Rail (17. November 2011)

und die neue pov 580 :o)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (17. November 2011)

KillerCroc schrieb:


> ...


 
Ist das die kaputte? ^^


----------



## KillerCroc (17. November 2011)

Ja 

jetzt ist nur noch eine da  naja, in paar Monaten wird sie von einer GTX 6xx ersetzt


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (17. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. November 2011)

Low-End lässt grüßen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (19. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (19. November 2011)

Review coming soon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (19. November 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> xTc
> 
> Ich glaube gerade müssten dich 99% der User hier hassen


 
Ich hasse ihn nicht, ich beneide ihn nur ein bisschen  

Kleber fail, zum Glück brauch ich den nicht mehr..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seasons8 (19. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal meine beiden


----------



## xTc (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumaker (30. November 2011)

Mein Ein und Alles xD                HD 5850


----------



## TechnoKuchen (4. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Steinigt mich nicht für das Bild, ich hatte n bissel Stress mit der Karte wie ich sie letzen Monat bekommen hatte und echt kein bock sie nochmal auszubauen 

Bei gelegenheit werd ich noch ein ganzes Bild von dem Teil reinstellen, dann können wir nerds uns an der Frau auf dem Aufkleber aufgeilen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latschen (6. Dezember 2011)

Das isse,oder die(5850 pcs+ bzw.4870+Accelero Twinturbo Pro)


----------



## Buffbanane (7. Dezember 2011)

Hier mein aktuelles Schätzchen und ihre beiden Vorgängerinnen. Die GTX275 lief gute 2 Jahre, die HD6950 nur 2 Wochen.

Point of View GTX570



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFX HD6950



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leadtek GTX275 mit Prolimatech MK13 und selfmade Backplatehttp://a.imagehost.org/0361/GTX275_Passiv_4.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es sprengt nicht den Rahmen^^.

Hab auch noch ne Menge ältere Damen hier rumfliegen. Poste ich bei Gelegenheit.

Vorabgeschmack in den HD-Galerien in meinem Extra dafür angelegten Sysprofil.

MFG


----------



## Sigi41 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hier meine Voodo 3 2000 AGP von 3dfx , es war die Grafikkarte aus meinem ersten PC läuft heute noch auf einem System mit Win98 wie geschmiert


----------



## DaxTrose (12. Dezember 2011)

*@Buffbabane:* Den Bender finde ich fast noch besser als die Karte! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (17. Dezember 2011)

heute früh gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Dezember 2011)

Ausgangszustand September 2010:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Umbau auf Arctic Accelero Xtreme Plus (Juli 2011), die Kamera hat dabei aufgegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ueshiba (22. Dezember 2011)

Mein neuer GTX285 Ersatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Witz der Sache:

Wenn schon Battlefield SOOOO groß draufsteht....sollte es schon dabei sein  (Naja, habs eh schon)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: Bilder weg? WTF?
EDIT2: Schwupp wieder da, ein Wunder geschieht xD
@Rail,

Ich glaub auch dass die Karte Ihm nicht "gehöhrt" aber ich denke er hat Sie um einen Review zu schreiben und kein Pic aus Google genommen


----------



## xTc (23. Dezember 2011)

Happy X-Mas und Grüße an Mr. X. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rail (23. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hey bilder von grafikkarten posten die einem gar nicht gehören kann ja jeder :p


----------



## PowerSTAI (26. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal was altes.. 
Da ist meine erste Nvidia Karte die vor langer, langer zeit Gekauft hatte. 
Die Funktioniert immer noch. 
Die Asus V8200 Delux ( Geforce 3) mit MPEG Chip oben. 

Miniaturbild Angehängt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (26. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PowerSTAI (27. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal noch eine Richtige ATI Karte. 
Somit ist diese noch nicht von AMD  

Ne schöne X1900 von Gigabyte.   
Ein sehr heißes Eisen, in wahrsten sine des Wortes. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
PowerSTAI.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Dezember 2011)

Heute mal Verstärkung bekommen ... denn doppelt hält besser


----------



## xTc (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (28. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (30. Dezember 2011)

Ersatz für die 5770.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloKK3 (31. Dezember 2011)

mein Ersatz für die 5750, die 560ti. Läuft schon ein halbes Jahr und macht ihre Arbeit sehr gut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## winner961 (3. Januar 2012)

So was ganz altes meine erste Grafikkarte zu Win 98 Zeiten : müsste Ne ATI Rage 3D sein :


----------



## Shadowturbo (4. Januar 2012)

meine beiden 5970 er   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (4. Januar 2012)

Meine EVGA GTX 470, umgebaut auf Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koyote (4. Januar 2012)

Nope, das ist eine GTX 470 SOC von Gigabyte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oanvoanc (5. Januar 2012)

schönes teil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Januar 2012)

Heute angekommen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icuk73 (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ist ist mal meine. Darunter das Standardmodel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (7. Januar 2012)

@ Icuk73 

Was ist das für eine Grafikkarte ? das "Standardmodel"  

@ all

Bild von meiner Gainward GTX 570 GLH


----------



## Joker_68 (7. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein kleines GTX570 Phantom-Baby ... Aktuell im Gaming-Betrieb: 875MHz @ 1,05V 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Januar 2012)

Nix neues hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (8. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2012)

Abend ,

hier einige feurige Bilder , manche kennen sie sicher .

Und die Flammen sind echt!


----------



## KillerCroc (8. Januar 2012)

@ Icuk73 

Danke  die sieht echt geil aus


@ all - Alibi Bild 

2 mal die Gainward GTX 460 GLH <- TOP GPUs gewesen


----------



## xTc (10. Januar 2012)

Evil Brothers.


----------



## chlorum (11. Januar 2012)

mein baby


----------



## Jarafi (11. Januar 2012)

Abend,

noch etwas Warmes bei dem kalten Wetter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akoya (12. Januar 2012)

Meine PowerColor kam gerade eben 

Mal sehen wie laut das Ding ist, aber sobald der Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970 verfügbar ist wird der dann drangebaut. 

MfG
*

*


----------



## skyw8lk3r (12. Januar 2012)

fettes teil 

ich bin ja mal gespannt wie sich das ding gegen gtx580 und co schlägt




alibibild

mein damaliges 8800gts (320mb) gespann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (12. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Januar 2012)

3D Banshee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psykko0 (16. Januar 2012)

Bei den Bildern hier muss ich mich ja fast für die Qualität meiner entschuldigen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2012)

Wer die Karte errät, kriegt nen Keks - nen ganz großen  Ist immer die untere von dem 2ten Foto.
Mod hab ich selbst "entwickelt" wenn man das so sagen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Januar 2012)

Hier mein neues Baby 
Hab noch Bilder mit meinen alten Karten gemacht zum Vergleich ^^

1x HD 7970
2x HD 5870


----------



## Ü50 (23. Januar 2012)

Hässlich und keine Leistung.


----------



## Rail (23. Januar 2012)

editt


----------



## Derber-Shit (25. Januar 2012)

Stimmt es nicht ganz oder irre ich mich, OCSniper...

Die Karte, die Masterchief79 in seinem obigem Post zeigt, ist eine "Medion" Nvidia Geforce 6700 XL und stammt aus dem Medion MD8800, den ich selbst einmal besessen habe. Von daher kenne ich die Karte noch... War eigentlich kein schlechtes Teil, nur das es sich halt um ein Geforce FX Rebranding handelte... naja. ^^ Aber 6610 XL hieß sie meines Wissens nach nicht... Oder irre ich mich?

Habe selbst noch ein Bild von ihr... lads ma eben hoch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße: 

Derber-Shit


----------



## Mischk@ (27. Januar 2012)

Hd7970


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Januar 2012)

Um das mal klarzustellen, die Karte ist tatsächlich eine 6610XL (also die untere auf diesem Bild):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die obere mit dem 6 Pin ist eine 6700XL. Gut erkannt übrigens


----------



## FloKK3 (28. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:d


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Januar 2012)

Sessionbilder:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. Januar 2012)

Die Bilder im Anhang stammen von meinem Self-Made 3dfx Rampage Inverter und zeigen das zweite Design. Der "Dongle" dient dazu die negativen Farben des 3dfx Rampage zu invertieren. 

Nach meinem Wissen existiert nur ein originaler Rampage Dongle. 

Der Inverter wird diese Woche noch zu einem der größten 3dfx-Sammler in die USA geschickt.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Youtube Video zu einem Testlauf mit meinem ersten, großen Inverter Design:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmayyx1C6DU

Ok, ist zwar jetzt nicht eine Grafikkarte, aber es ist ein wichtiges Teil und komplettiert diese eigentlich erst! Seid also bitte gnädig 

Also gut, damit der Beitrag nicht komplett ohne Graka ist, hier exakt die Karte für welche ich den Inverter gebaut habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich betone es nochmal ausdrücklich, die Karte gehört *nicht* mir!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2012)

So, ich will auch mal wieder. Das Bild ist schon etwas Älter. Mittlerweile ist auf der Karte ein Wakühler verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Januar 2012)

8 GPUs auf einem Mainboard (die dank Hydra Lucid auch noch zusammen funktioniert haben). Als Basis dienten ein MSI Big Bang Marshal P67 und ein Maximus IV Gene-Z (als Überbrückungsmainboard fürs zweite Netzteil). Darauf 2 2600Ks, jeweils 4GB 2133MHz Ram. Befeuert wurden die GPUs von einem XFX 750W und einem BeQuiet 900W Netzeil. Bitcoining: Ca. 3 GH/s 

Ach ja, es handelt sich hierbei (von oben nach unten) um eine HD5970, zwei 6870x2 und eine HD6990 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PornoStyle (5. Februar 2012)

Meine HD 6950 2 GB von Sapphire 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. Februar 2012)

Generationentreffen 
geForce 3 Ti200 trifft auf geForce 4 Ti4200 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bulldozer (7. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klein_Babe (11. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner neuen Karte, Bild vom PC folgt.


----------



## xTc (22. Februar 2012)

Ein kleiner Teaser, bevor mich die Meute ganz auffrist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. Februar 2012)

Meine neue 3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 AGP Rev 2500 vor und nach der Säuberung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. Februar 2012)

Meine Neue...(bin mir nicht sicher ob schon gepostet :XXD)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine alte (HD 4870)und die neue HD6950 Direct cu II ,2GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scooteria (25. Februar 2012)

Die hab ich auch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## netheral (25. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen zum "neuen" Referenzdesign der AMD 7950 3 GB. Man staune über die mächtigen Kühler für Ram und Spannungswandler [...] ach, gerade eben waren die noch da. 
Nein, die Karte hat wirklich keine... 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welch beeindruckender Kühler mag sich hier verstecken?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Och naja... hätt ja sein können, nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das PCB ist unter kaltweißem Licht leider auch recht braun, mir aber lieber als blau oder gar rot. Schon süß der Kühler, oder?


----------



## Siffer81 (25. Februar 2012)

Meine neue Asus Radeon HD7970 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kroy (25. Februar 2012)

so will dann auch mal 

meine alte gigabyte 8600 gs die ich lustiger weise im sli hatte   und meine neuen 2 Gainward gtx 560ti's eine (gs) (wobei ich sagen muss die normale um einiges leiser und kühler ist)


----------



## Jarafi (26. Februar 2012)

Abend,

Ein sehr feines Kärtchen von Gigabyte in der OC-Version 

Jarafi


----------



## Dragon70 (26. Februar 2012)

HD6850 mit Arctic Cooling Acellero Twin Turbo, verdammt leise und geile Temps, freu mich schon auf die 2te...


----------



## Ralle@ (29. Februar 2012)

Mein leises Monster


----------



## Evga x79 (2. März 2012)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack

Weitere Bilder folgen...

Bild: img_04271akyp.jpg - abload.de

Bild: img_0425iwkbh.jpg - abload.de


----------



## KillerCroc (2. März 2012)

Evga x79 schrieb:


> Kleiner Vorgeschmack
> 
> Weitere Bilder folgen...
> 
> ...



Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. März 2012)

Ein Ausschnitt meiner Sammlung, mehr passte nicht auf den Tisch, Bild mit mehr Karten wird später nachgereicht.^^
Der allergrößte Teil funktioniert noch, lediglich die Philips-Karte oben links will kein Bild mehr ausgeben. Der Tseng ET4000AX Rev 1.31 darüber läuft noch einwandfrei 
Teilweise noch etwas lückenhaft, seht es mir nach (mein Ziel war es eigentlich, zumindest eine High-End-Karte aus jeder Generation zu haben, aber es ist auch wie gesagt nicht alles drauf).

*20 Jahre Grafikkartengeschichte ('89 bis '09) 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. März 2012)

Das ist ne 8800GTX, und leider muss ich sie wieder zurückschicken nachdem ich nen Voltmod draufgelötet habe.^^

Hier die alten Karten ein bisschen größer.

Tseng ET4000AX mit 1MB Ram (gabs auch mit 512kb) von '89 + Philips Grafikkarte (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht) von '92. Beide haben noch den ISA-Slot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zwei Karten von S3, die Trio64V+ ist meines Wissens bereits dazu in der Lage, 3D-Inhalte zu berechnen (von '95 und '97). Beide PCI-Slot, weswegen sie auch auf Sandy-Bridge Systemen noch einwandfrei laufen. 
Darunter zwei der berühmten ATI Rage Serie, mit die ersten die den AGP Slot nutzten (AGP 4x). Beide von '98 glaube ich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Was mir noch fehlt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...00xl-bis-7900gx2-auch-defekt-reinschauen.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2012)

Neuzugänge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (3. März 2012)

Zotac GTX 260 55nm und GTX 560 ti Directcu ii Top von ASUS


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2012)

Der Neuzugang: HIS Radeon HD6770 Fan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. März 2012)

Und meine kleine 5450. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k@k@nut (4. März 2012)

Hier,eine GTX 480 Lighning,aus meiner Sammlung.
Ein geiles Ding


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. März 2012)

Hier ein 3dfx Daytona Prototyp von exxe aus dem Voodooalert Forum. Die Karte befindet sich aktuell bei mir zur Reparatur: [Reparatur] exxe's 3dfx Daytona PCI REV 3900 - Werkstatt - VoodooAlert - let´s get loud

Vor den Arbeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach den ersten Arbeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite wurde noch ein 0603 SMD Kondensator ersetzt.


----------



## Evga x79 (5. März 2012)

Hier noch en 4 WAY SLI Sandwitch 
Leider schlechte Bildqualität. Hab das Bild mit nem iPhone 4s Schnell geschossen
gruß


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. März 2012)

Die alten AAVID Aufkleber meiner ersten Voodoo 5 5500 waren total ölig und nicht mehr schön weiß... diese weißen 3dfx Aufkleber sehen zigmal besser aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. März 2012)

Mal wieder ne HD 7970


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. März 2012)

Die 6770 Passiv.


----------



## Evga x79 (8. März 2012)

Hier mal die Geschwister Der Evga Familie *G*


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2012)

Mal ohne billiges Plaste! 
Schade das der Prolimatech MK-13 nicht passt. Hat jemand nen Tipp welcher Kühler passen würde?


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. März 2012)

^^Irgendwas aktuelles von Artic Cooling vielleicht? (gibts doch alles mögliche von Groß bis Klein)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2012)

Welcher ist besser? Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II oder Arctic Cooling Accelero Mono Plus?


----------



## Blechdesigner (8. März 2012)

Wie kommt GH beim Mono auf diese Maße: 138x50x300mm  [Dimensions (Product):   136 (L) x 138 (W) x 51 (H) mm] 
Naja, der TwinnTurbo ist bis 250W der Mono bis 200W ausgelegt, von der Geräuschkulisse werden sich wohl beide kaum was schenken, der Mono könnte im unteren Drehbereich noch lautloser sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (9. März 2012)

Eine Gigabyte 7800


----------



## X Broster (10. März 2012)

Asus 5870 Matrix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (10. März 2012)

Meine HD6870 mit dem Xtreme Plus II, das Kabelchaos unter der Karte am besten garnicht beachten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evga x79 (12. März 2012)

Und aus 2,werden 3


----------



## busta.rhymes (12. März 2012)

meine aktuelle eVGA nVidia Geforce GTX 570 Classified


----------



## Beehatsch (12. März 2012)

Bevor gleich einige sagen "dein HR-02 Macho ist falsch herum", der Lüfter passt vorne wegen den Rams nicht drauf, stattdessen wird die Warme Luft nach oben gezogen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seabound (12. März 2012)

Aufem Speicher bei meinen Eltern gefunden. Der Lüfter sieht übel aus. Heute würd ich sowas putzen.  
Keine Ahnung, was das für ne Karte is. War mal meine. Irgend ne ATI.


----------



## Shaun-v9 (13. März 2012)

Meine HD5850 mit Scythe Musashi


----------



## ghost13 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

ALT:* ASUS 8600 GT Passiv *​
NEU: *MSI R5770 HAWK Twin Frozr II* (08.09.2010)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ende 2012 wird die MSI R5770 ev. mit der MSI R7950 Twin Frozr III getauscht...?

​


----------



## EnergyCross (14. März 2012)

1-3: XFX 9800 GTx+
4: Asus v8420/124mb


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. März 2012)

Meine halbe Voodoo 5 5500 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding funktioniert tadellos


----------



## Aw3s0mE (14. März 2012)

Nochmal meine HD6870, diesmal eine etwas bessere Aufnahmeposition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (15. März 2012)

Powercolor HD 6970 PCS+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein gut ventiliertes 800g-Stück.


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. März 2012)

@xX3rwischtXx: Bitte die Bilder intern im Forum hochladen 

Hier ein neues Bild meiner halben Voodoo 5 5500. Jetzt mit sauber montiertem Lüfter und passendem Logo  Quake 3 Benches gibts auch noch falls es wen interessieren sollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akoya (18. März 2012)

PowerColor Radeon 7970 Crossfire mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970.

ich musste ja das es eng wird, aber das es soooo eng wird hab ich mir nicht vorgestellt


----------



## Schmenki (22. März 2012)

Hier mal meine beiden Schnuckis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg,
Schmenki


----------



## nooxbrk (25. März 2012)

GTX570 Phantom, die bald gesellschaft einer 2ten bekommt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. März 2012)

Ich werde demnächst eine Voodoo 2 mit 8MB reparieren. Diese hat vermutlich einen Fehler in einem der Framebufferspeicher. Bei dieser Gelegenheit wird die Karte auch von 8MB auf 12MB aufgerüstet.

Hier der Speicher den ich heute für Karte vorbereitet habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (28. März 2012)

Gigabyte GTX 570 OC - Der neue Leisetreter im System.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie hat bereits Gesellschaft, ein Soundblaster X-fi Titanium gibt den Ton an.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (29. März 2012)

Meine Schmuckstücke bis heute, nur die POV 9400GT fehlt. ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (30. März 2012)

@Snef: Ich seh nix, soll da ein Bild sein 

Hier mal was neues zum 3dfx Rampage Dongle 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht also endlich weiter  Weitere Infos zur Karte und meinem Dongle gibt es hier: TDG-3dfx-Rampage 2012


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. März 2012)

Bei mir wirds angezeigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackViper59 (31. März 2012)

nachdem heute eh der Rechner auseinander gebaut werden musste:


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2012)

Mal die Vitrine entstauben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. April 2012)

Hier die Voodoo 2 mit defektem Speicher auf meiner Folterbank 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mehr erfahren möchte darf sich ruhig meinen Worklog hier im Forum anschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-mit-framebuffer-fehler-von-8mb-auf-12mb.html


----------



## k@k@nut (1. April 2012)

Sodala,ein paar Urgesteine, aus meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2012)

Mein Oldtimer ist seit Freitag wieder zu mir zurück gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geforce FX 5600


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. April 2012)

Hier der aktuelle Fortschritt bei meinem Inverter Dongel für den 3dfx Rampage 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Das Rev A2 Design im Eagle Layout



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Blankes und bestücktes PCB von oben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Blankes und bestücktes PCB von unten

Hier noch ein kleines Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnCb3_5ncc4 -->Test des Inverters mit meinem ersten Entwurf. Das Rev A0 Design invertiert das Bild negativ und der Rev A2 Dongle wieder zurück. So simuliere ich die Funktion des Dongles an einer 3dfx Rampage Karte.


----------



## The_Trasher (3. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. April 2012)

Meine Sammlung 

Voodoo 5 5500AGP SLI (Made in Mexico hehe)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5970@ Koolance und 2x EK Wakü@Backplate , 5870@ Aquagratix, GTX285 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerna (4. April 2012)

Ohne Worte....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Gerät meiner Freundin   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nach dem saubermachen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. April 2012)

Gtx 680  :d




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seasons8 (7. April 2012)

GTX 680 von MSI


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. April 2012)

Mein Accelero Extreme 7970 auf einer HD 7970


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. April 2012)

Meine reparierte Voodoo 3 3000 hat endlich einen Lüfter aus alten Teilen bekommen  Ja, sieht vielleicht nicht ganz soo toll aus und die Bauhöhe lässt auch zu wünschen übrig, aber dafür habe ich kein Geld investieren müssen und der Chip bleibt schön kühl 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trigg2 (10. April 2012)

Da es nun mein Mainboard erwischt hat, setzte ich mal meine Graka in Szene. Keine Angst ich wollte es so Dunkel haben.


----------



## busta.rhymes (10. April 2012)

hier eine nackte Zotac 9800 GT


----------



## seasons8 (12. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. April 2012)

Um was für eine Karte handelt es sich hier? Kleiner Tipp, der Zalman VF700 passt im Normalfall nicht auf die Karte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (13. April 2012)

Aiii ne Parhelia (mit 128 MiByte?)  Damals glaube ich die erste Karte mit den 45 Grad angebrachten RAM-Chips.

Dazu passend etwas längst Verflossenes: XGIs Volari Duo V8 Ultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. April 2012)

Jap, ich auch, such schon seit Ewigkeiten nach dem Ding 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. April 2012)

Spawakühler sind angebracht  Die Karte läuft so zumindest mit den Taktraten der Retail Version, also 220/275MHz als nur 200/250MHz bei der Bulk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (15. April 2012)

ASUS HD 7970 mit Alpenföhn Peter...
Wird nochmal gut 2cm länger damit.

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OCSniper (17. April 2012)

hey meine kleine Sammlung einzel Bilder kommen später

es handelt sich um:
9800GX2
GTX295
Voodoo 2
4850 1GB
5870 Lightning
5970
2 6870x2
und eine 6990


----------



## Ch3fk0ch (17. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich zeige euch heute mal meinen aktuellen PC (Stand 17.04.2012).
Hoffe es gefällt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Bild vor dem Umbau mit der PoV von meinem Bruder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (25. April 2012)

Alle anderen Karten konnte ich noch gut verkaufen. Hier sind mal 2x8800GTX und 2xGTX460. Mal schaun ob ich meine ATI 9800SE noch finde (meine erste und einzige ATI-Karte bis jetzt). Ansonsten hatte ich noch 2xGTS450 2x7900GTX-Extreme und eine 7800GT.


----------



## Onkel Bob (25. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. April 2012)

Mal meine Karte 

Die 2 letzten sind nur geschossen um zu zeigen  wie klein mein Mobo im Moment ist und wie wenig Platz da  ist


----------



## k@k@nut (26. April 2012)

Sodala, meine teuerste Grafikkarte


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (28. April 2012)

Bitte nicht beachten das sie etwas staubig ist 
XFX 6950 2GB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und natürlich eingebaut: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## PrincePaul (29. April 2012)

Heute wird gegrillt... ich glaube klappt mit diesem Grill-ROST sehr gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (29. April 2012)

Hier mal meine kleine XFX Sammlung  
(Hab im Moment aber eine 570 Phantom im Einsatz, da Nvidia und XFX ja geschiedene Firmen sind )

http://tinypic.com/r/23u7mn6/6
http://tinypic.com/r/xmu0kw/6


----------



## kero81 (29. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (30. April 2012)

GTX 680 @ 150mm Power  Nach einer Runde Heaven 3.0@ max bei angenehmen 46 Grad(mit Lüfter @ 12V)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Mai 2012)

*Ihr dürft wieder raten *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Von derselben Karte dann noch mit Makro+Makroblitz die Rückseite der GPU:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





* Und nochmal mit Ausschnittvergrößerung (oben rechts):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mangels Software alles 100%ig unbearbeitet *


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. Mai 2012)

Uuuuiiii, ne Limited Edition der HD5970 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Mai 2012)

*Natürlich richtig  Sowas will festgehalten sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mit einem kleinen Bruder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mit einem schon etwas betagteren Kollegen (die Unschärfe von dem Brecher im Hintergrund finde ich einfach nur Hammer):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2012)

Meine Neuzugänge:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_pierced (5. Mai 2012)

Alt vs Neu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



POV TGT GTX 560 ti charged (mit RealLife Lurch auf den Lüftern ) vs Asus GTX 580 DC II


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. Mai 2012)

Mein sehr sehr seltener Neuzugang 

Ein ATi Radeon R600 Prototyp Rev 0639 (39 KW 2006) mit 512MB GDDR3. Bei der Karte dürfte es sich um einen der ersten lauffähigen R600 Prototypen handeln. Die finalen Karten fanden mit der Rev 0712 als HD2900XT den Weg auf den Markt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (5. Mai 2012)

hier meine MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Mai 2012)

Meine beiden Full Size Karten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man merkt dem R600 Prototypen den Alpha Status an. 

Catalyst 7.5 -> DirectDraw funktioniert halbwegs, Direct3D 7 auch, das CCC lässt sich nicht öffnen
Catalyst 7.9 -> behebt das CCC Problem
Catalyst 8.1 -> DirectDraw funktioniert tadellos, keinerlei 3D Funktion über den Treiber gegeben...

Ich muss mal den Kühler abmontieren und die DIE Revision überprüfen. Sollte es sich beim verbauten R600 um die Revision A11 handeln wundern mich die Probleme nicht, hier hat ein Entwickler etliche Verbindungen vom Chip auf das Trägermaterial vergessen. 

Die Karte läuft mit 600MHz Chip- und 500MHz Speichertakt. Evtl. werde ich mal ein finales HD2900XT Bios mit entsprechenden Taktraten aufspielen, vielleicht verbessert sich die Funktion?!


----------



## orca113 (8. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Mai 2012)

Alle Welt berichtet über die GTX 670, ich dagegen bringe lieber neue Bilder des R600 Prototypen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Kühler, Backplate und Lüfter abmontiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Spannungswandler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Volterra Spannungsregler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Hynix GDDR3 Speicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> R600 Engineering Sample der Revision A11

Bei der Revision A11 wurden enige wichtige Verbindungen vom DIE zum Träger vergessen, dadurch ist die VPU nur partiell funktionsfähig. Mein nächster Versuch wird sein mit Hilfe eines aktuelleren R600 Bios bessere Funktion einzuhauchen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Mai 2012)

Na was lag denn heute schönes in der Post 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ziemlich selten, hab sehr lange danach suchen müssen.

Die Treiber scheinen verdammt zickig zu sein oder der Karte wird es aktuell schlichtweg zu warm, einen stabilen Betrieb habe ich noch nicht hinbekommen. Die VPU wird richtig heiß, was bei dem P10 mit seinen 76 Millionen Trans. in 150nm Fertigung auch nicht so ganz verwunderlich ist


----------



## Löschzwerg (11. Mai 2012)

Über diverse Foren und Auktionshäuser  Man muss einfach lange genug warten und dann zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mit dem nötigen Geld zuschlagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busta.rhymes (12. Mai 2012)

Hier ein Bild meiner neuen KFA² GTX 680... (da war noch die matte Schutzfolie drauf).


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. Mai 2012)

Neuer Engineering Sample einer HD2900XT  Die Revision der Karte dürfte der finalen Revision der HD2900XT Karten entsprechen, welche auch an die ersten Reviewer gegangen sein dürfte. Diese Karte stammt von der Cebit 2007.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die Karte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> ES Aufkleber



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> PCB Rev 0710, möglicherweise das finale PCB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Rückplatte entfernt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Das PCB hat eine händische Beschriftung; Nr. 0122



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Der Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Das PCB ist etwas länger als das PCB des Rev 0639 Engineering Samples. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> DIE Rev A13 und somit das finale Design des R600


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2012)

Seit Freitagnacht ein neuer Zaungast, eine GT 220 1GB V-RAM DDR2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2012)

Von unten


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Mai 2012)

Da heute Reinigungstag war, hab ich auch mal meine Sammlung auf einen Haufen gepackt !!!  mfg


----------



## Windows0.1 (20. Mai 2012)

meine Beiden


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Mai 2012)

Mach ich auch nicht anders  Die sind größtenteils auch alle noch vorhanden:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (22. Mai 2012)

Hab mir mal das "GOOD"-Kühldesign von Gainward angeschaut.
Ich fände als Bezeichnung "billig" irgendwie passender.... Reiner Alublock halt 

(GTX460 v2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. Mai 2012)

Na, wo sind hier die Voodoo 5 6000 Besitzer  Ich habe Ersatzbrücken bekommen und soweit mir bekannt mit die letzten welche PLX überhaupt noch verschifft hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls die Frage aufkommen sollte, ja, die Dinger sind kompatibel zur HiNT HB1-SE66 Brücke


----------



## GrEmLiNg (27. Mai 2012)

Meine EvGa GTX 680 SC mit Bilder....


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (28. Mai 2012)

Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2012)

Die 5450 mit Boxedlüfter.


----------



## stefan.net82 (30. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Johannes Kepler selbst wäre stolz auf diese ASUS GTX670 DCII, hätte er sie noch erleben dürfen


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Mai 2012)

Von klein nach groß und von alt nach neu 
Das letzte ist ein Adaptec Raid SCSI Raid Controller. Die längste Platine, die ich hier im Haus hab, obwohl das Ding schon mindestens 10 Jahre alt ist.  Wie man auf dem letzten Bild sieht, passte mehr leider nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor2408 (31. Mai 2012)

Hab meine neue Asus GTX 670 DCII seit 1 Woche und bin sehr zufrieden 
Der Größenvergleich mit meiner alten GTX 295 ist auch interessant, fast bis auf den Millimeter genau gleich lang.
Restliches System: Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,8 GHz , G-Skill 6GB DDR3 1600 RAM (Triple Channel) , Seasonic 650W PS , Noctua NF-P12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. Mai 2012)

@Masterchief79: Bei den fullsize Karten kann ich mitmachen  Hier sind meine drei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2012)

Sind schon schöne Dinger  Was ist denn das oberste für eine Karte? Sieht so nach 2 GPUs aus?

PS: Ich poste gerade von diesem System hier: 8800GTS 320@Armaflex-Sandwich und vollkommen alltagstauglicher Kokü-Schraubzwingenmontage  
Edit: Läuft schon seit 16 Uhr heut Nachmittag ohne Unterbrechnung und ohne Problemchen, das Arma macht seinen Job 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unbekann1 (3. Juni 2012)

hab hier noch was altes gefunden 

ErazorII-P16



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese weiß ich nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (3. Juni 2012)

Extra für Softy. Die vierte Karte passte dann doch nicht mehr aufs Board. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (4. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (8. Juni 2012)

MSI 7950 Twin Frozr III


----------



## McZonk (8. Juni 2012)

Zwei Mal nackter FPS-Wahnsinn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (8. Juni 2012)

*Mal was älteres .
*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wo war der Bilder Upload Anleitungs Thread? :/ Kp habe max 900p und nur 220KB aber trotzdem so klein angezeigt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html

PowerColor Radeon HD 6970 meets Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juni 2012)

Na, du hinter mir. Was hast du denn da für ne Graka an der Kokü?

Die 6770 zieht jetzt Kleider an. Ab heute im kleinen Aeroengine.


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

Was ein geiles Stück Technik :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KastenBier (14. Juni 2012)

Zukünftiges hybrid-quadro-sli Gespann mit:

- GTX 570
- GTX 470
- 8800 GTS
- 8800 GT 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich vorweg, ist NICHT meine Voodoo 5 6000!

Nach erster Analyse ist der Brückenchip defekt, das Board spuckt einen "no VGA beep" aus und auch via PCIView lässt sich die Karte nicht auslesen. Typisches Anzeichen für eine defekte PCI Bridge eben. Endlich kommen die neuen PLX zum Einsatz


----------



## Der-Bert (15. Juni 2012)

Eine Powercolor 6850 Premium Edition

Die nur 4 Tage für für mich arbeiten durfte  (bei Karte ist der Display Treiber immer abgestürtzt)


----------



## Chris2109 (15. Juni 2012)

Meine GTX 570 Phantom nach dem Umbau auf WaKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juni 2012)

HD 6970 lasziv in pose.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (16. Juni 2012)

Neuzuwachs 
Leider zu faul zum ausbauen 
EVGA GTX 670 FTW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Juni 2012)

Jo hier meine alte erwürdige GTX580 mit Shaman und gemoddeteten G2 für die SPAWAS!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Juni 2012)

Und drinne.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Juni 2012)

Meine GT520 mit einem gemoddeten Athlon II X2 Boxed Kühler. Belegt jetzt 3 Slots, ist nicht schön, dafür aber unhörbar und maximal 51° warm.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardwareChris (16. Juni 2012)

Hier habe ich noch ein altes Schätzchen aus meinem Retro-PC.
Dies ist eine Matrox Millenium 2 708-04 Rev.: A

Daten:

VRAM: 4 Mb
Interface: 64-BIT
Steckplatz: PCI
Anschlüsse: 1x VGA, 1x D-Sub

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedracer (18. Juni 2012)

Hey 

hier mal ein paar bilder meines neuen grafikmonsters

Mfg speedracer


----------



## Löschzwerg (18. Juni 2012)

So, inzwischen ist die PCI Brücke der Voodoo 5 6000 getauscht und die Karte läuft auch wieder brav 

Interessant dürfte sein, dass die Karte auch mit AA absolut stabil läuft, ganz ohne den PCI Rework den etliche Karten benötigen.

Hier die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die Karte auf der Folterbank 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die alte HiNT PCI Bridge entlötet und die Kontakte gesäubert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Nochmal die alte Brücke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die neue Brücke von PLX aufgelötet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die komplette Karte nach der Arbeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Tataaa, die "Queen" läuft wieder 

EDIT:
Wer hierzu ein eigenes Thema haben möchte kann mir kurz eine PN schicken, ich erstelle dann einen kurzen Bericht und im zugehörigen thread kann dann disskutiert werden.


----------



## PAUI (23. Juni 2012)

so, meine neue, von 6950/OC auf 7970/OC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (23. Juni 2012)

auch mal


----------



## Der-Bert (23. Juni 2012)

Hier jetzt meine neue Grafikschleuder. Die Gigabyte 6970OC 2Gb


----------



## Softy (23. Juni 2012)

ATI vs. Nivea AMD vs. nvidia :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juni 2012)

Und hier mal wieder ein paar neue Altmodelle aus meiner Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Theorie (24. Juni 2012)

meine neue Asus GTX 670 DCII


----------



## Fischer995 (24. Juni 2012)

So mal meine Palit GTX 580 3GB mitn EKL Peter und 2x 120mm Wingboost 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shi (25. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD 3870 X2 OEM 

like a baws


----------



## Bench89 (29. Juni 2012)

Meine beiden GTX 560 Ti 448 DCII




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. Juni 2012)

Kleine Multi-GPU Fotosession. Gab schon schönere Bilder und die Beleuchtung ist auch nicht so optimal, aber muss reichen. HD6990, HD5970 BE Limited, 7950GX2 und 4870x2  Auf dem dritten Bild ist zudem eine Karte in "normaler" Länge zum Vergleich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ach ja. Letzere Karte haut mir immer noch 70-100 FPS in BF3 auf Ultra raus


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn die 5970 bestimmt abnormal laut ist, der beleuchtete Lüfter sieht richtig geil aus.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (29. Juni 2012)

Meine neue GTX 570 DCII:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX570 und HD6870:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seasons8 (1. Juli 2012)

Mal was "selteneres" .. Lightning !!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Juli 2012)

meine neue GTX 680 AMP !


----------



## GrEmLiNg (6. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                 AweSome Gaming


----------



## snaapsnaap (7. Juli 2012)

Vorher ~44/87°:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher ~33/57°:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2012)

Meine neusten Oldtimer, die FX 5900XT und NV 7800GS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## songoku89 (8. Juli 2012)

Das ist meine heiß geliebte Grafikkarte.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2012)

songoku89 bitte die Bilder im Forum hochladen, danke. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## motek-18 (8. Juli 2012)

eine kleine maus


----------



## MG42 (8. Juli 2012)

Klein aber fein  und haut schön rein.
Das rechte Bild, die Karte liegt oben links oben  auf dem Bügelbrett, ist defekt... .


----------



## R.Unkel (9. Juli 2012)

Die Fotos sind schon älter, jetzt sinds schon 2 von den Kameraden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (9. Juli 2012)

Hier nochmal edited: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juli 2012)

So, da es wieder schon sooo lange her ist hier mal wieder etwas aus meiner Sammlung:
Dell XPS 1710M nVidia GeForce Go 7950GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyte GV-RX16P256DE-RH ATI Radeon X1600 Pro  256MB Silent Pipe 2 mit Asus Northbridge Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Club 3D ATI Radeon 9250 128MB AGP 8x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus nVidia GeForce 7900 GTX 512MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI Rage XL mit dedizierten Samsung 8MB VRAM auf AMD Opteron Server Board



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glub 3D nVidia GeForce 8400 GS 512MB mit Papst Zusatzlüfter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyte nVidia MX440



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gainward Phantom³ nVidia GeForce 570 GTX 1280MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sapphire X1950 XT 256MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IBM/ Lenovo T61p nVidia Quadro FX 570M



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HP OEM ATI Radeon 2600 Pro (geschätzt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Juli 2012)

Sorry wegen Doppelpost, aber maximal 15 Bilder reichten leider nicht:
Gigabyte nVidia GeForce 8600 GT Silent Pipe 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFX nVidia GeForce 7900 GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Juli 2012)

So die schöne GTX460 ist hin und die HD5450 ist von einen Kumpel.
Leider hatte ich letztes eine 9400GT gerillt


----------



## danomat (11. Juli 2012)

Die alte Gainward GLH 570



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die etwas neuere KFA Anarchy 580: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JeyPl0t (11. Juli 2012)

Yo,

hier hab ich ma meine Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce fotografiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. Juli 2012)

Nochmal kleiner Nachtrag.
Jetzt mit be quiet Shadow Wings 140er PWM 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juli 2012)

So ein etwas älteres Bild auch mal wieder von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Juli 2012)

JeyPl0t schrieb:


> Yo,
> 
> hier hab ich ma meine Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce fotografiert
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=gigabyte_gtx670jux1a.jpg


 
Bitte im Forum hochladen, danke.  [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (11. Juli 2012)

Mal etwas älteres, meine erste Karte: Geforce 7500 LE von Asus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (11. Juli 2012)

zur abwechslung einen flotten 3er


----------



## JeyPl0t (12. Juli 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Bitte im Forum hochladen, danke.  [How To] Bilderupload im Forum - Version 2.1



Danke für den Link, danach hatte ich gesucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPate1235 (14. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein "Exot" unter den neuen 680er.
Meine neue MSI Ligtning 680 GTX mit 2 Gbyte VRam.
Hat mich 555€ gekostet bei Caseking.
Ist seit einigen Tagen im Betrieb und sie ist leise und sehr kühl. 
Niemals über 55°C geklettert und der Intel Core i7 3770k wurde durch die "Hitzeabfur" kein °C wärmer.
Nur beim booten läuft der Lüfter auf voller Last taktet sich aber sofort runter.
Alles was ich bisher hatte/habe lässt sich flüssig mit min. 28FPS/44 (Metro 2033) bis durschnittlich 60FPS (Skyrim, wusste leider nicht wie man die Adaptive V-Sync abschaltet) und maximum 550 FPS (Herr der Ringe online in einer Gruft. Alles maximum. Natürlich wirklich das MAXIMUM^^ durschnittlich 220FPS)

Kann diese Karte euch nur empfehlen. (Über das Designe lässt sich streiten)

PS: Hier ein paar Bilder zu der Karte.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (16. Juli 2012)

Hier nochmal HD Bilder meiner 2 Brüder


----------



## billythekitt (16. Juli 2012)

So nun möchte ich gern mal die EVGA GTX 680 SuperClocked Signature 2 mit Backplate vorstellen.


----------



## _*Andi*_ (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III*

hier mal meine grafikkarte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lüfter kommt auch noch rein und hinter die löcher kommt feines gitter


----------



## Löschzwerg (21. Juli 2012)

@billythekitt: Geile Karte und gewohnt super Qualität von EVGA 

Ich habe auch wieder ein neues interessantes Stück erhalten, ein Engineering Sample  einer Geforce 6800 Ultra 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Auf den ersten Blick relativ unspektakulär



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Auf den zweiten erkennt man allerdings viel Handarbeit an der Karte. Laut Angaben des früheren Besitzer haben die Reworks in der nähe der GPU mit der Lüftersteuerung zu tun.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Revision A1 15. Kalenderwoche 2004. Damit dürfte die Karte ein sehr frühes Sample einer 6800 GT/Ultra mit PCIe Schnittstelle sein. Das finale PCB Design ist die Revision A3 und zeitlich ab 40. Kalenderwoche 2004 datiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Weitere Hinweise zur Revision und dem verwendeten Speicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Teardown der Karte. Der NV45 hat die Revision A1 und liegt damit bereits in der finalen Version vor. Ein weiters interessntes Detail ist der VGA Anschluss, dieser wurde auf finalen Karten nicht verbaut.

Die Karte ist ein echtes Schmuckstück


----------



## Icz3ron3 (23. Juli 2012)

Gtx295 - gtx590 - gtx690


----------



## PCGHGS (23. Juli 2012)

Gigabyte GTX 560 TI OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolf77 (24. Juli 2012)

Auch von mir was eher seltenes: 7970 pcs+ 
Das rausdrehen der Lüfter bringt sagenhafte -2°C


----------



## Dolceman (25. Juli 2012)

Asus gtx570


----------



## FlasherBasher (28. Juli 2012)

Eine von meinen zwei GTX680. Einmal Nackt und mit montiertem Watercool WaKü Kühler mit Backplate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icon (29. Juli 2012)

Meine neue EVGA GeForce GTX 480 HydroCopper FTW 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlasherBasher (30. Juli 2012)

Mein älterer Rechner mit Staub und 2x GTX460 SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (31. Juli 2012)

Wer braucht schon Kompatibilitätslisten?!
Angeblich passt der Deepcool V2000 nicht auf GTX 460 Grafikkarten.
Ich hab ihn trotzdem draufgeschnallt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, falls es jemanden interessiert:
Im Leerlauf 29°C, nach 10 Minuten Furmark 75°C (wie der Standardkühler auch, aber viel leiser )


----------



## Löschzwerg (31. Juli 2012)

@GxGamer: Nice one 

Heute frisch angekommen eine Quantum3D AAlchemy 8232SB inklusive Powerboard und Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die AAlchemy ist schon ein ziemlicher Klotz ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Don't lick!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> PCB Revision 0231 und 0236. Es wurden also selbst Mitte 2002 noch Karten mit dem 3dfx VSA100 gebaut  Dürften aber so ziemlich mit die letzten gewesen sein...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> ... und trotzdem kommt die Karte nicht ohne Reworks aus. Hier sieht man recht deutlich wie komplex das Design der AAlchemy ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. August 2012)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Die Karte ist ein echtes Schmuckstück


 
Feines Teil!


----------



## ganderc (4. August 2012)

2 mal MSI GTX 580 Lightning....


----------



## Aw3s0mE (5. August 2012)

Aus den untiefen des Kellers - Sapphire Radeon X1300 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. August 2012)

Gestern mal ein bißchen ge-retro-t.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W2K (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

die Lautstärke meiner "MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC" unter Last hat mich genervt ...

also hab ich 2 Scythe Mugen 120 mm PWM-Lüfter auf den Kühler geschnallt  (sehr guter Lüfter und günstig, hat ne Menge Druck, aber trotzdem leise)

Ergebnis: 
Temperatur unter Last bei 50 °C (bei aktuellen Außentemperaturen, kein weiteres OC der Karte) UND viel leiseres Betriebsgeräusch, zwar wahrnehmbar aber nicht so penetrant wie vorher..
im Idle nicht wahrnembar, war allerdings schon vor dem Umbau so..bei den niedrigen Temperaturen lote ich vielleicht das OC-Potential meiner 570 noch aus.

Ziel erreicht   ...Nexxxxt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (7. August 2012)

Meine alte Leadtek Winfast GTX 260 Extreme+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine neue Gainward GeForce GTX 560Ti 448




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. August 2012)

Gainward "Grillforce Thermi" GTX 480 kühl und ruhig gestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ILAN12346 (7. August 2012)

Meine 2 alten bzw mein neues baby :>

bzw die 580 die sich ein freund zeitgleich mit meiner 7970 bestellt hat 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## danomat (8. August 2012)

Was man so alles Im schrank findet


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. August 2012)

Heute präsentiere ich euch ein Evaluation Board eines S3 Graphics Alphachrome. Der Alphachrome (Codename Zoetrope) ist die mobile Version des Savage XP, welcher eigentlich nur ein überarbeiteter, fehlerbereinigter Savage 2000 darstellt.

Das Evaluation Board dient dabei nur zu Testzwecken des Grafikchips selbst, in Verbindung mit den unterschiedlichsten Konfigurationen (Speicherausstattung, Video Ausgänge usw.).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Vorder- und Rückseite der Karte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> PCB Revision 2002 KW 37. Die Karte entspricht der Revision C1 und ist bestückt mit 128MB DDR Speicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Das Board ist übersät mit vielen Jumpern und Messpunkten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> S3 Alphachrome hergestellt 2002 KW 30. Der Chip ist beschriftet mit 183, OK und 6 => vermutlich 183ter Chip einer bestimmten Charge, Prüfung OK. Nummer 6 der Evaluation Boards diesen Typs. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Auf der Rückseite besteht die Möglichkeit zwei Notebook Panels anzuschließen.

Da die Karte nie für die Massenfertigung gedacht war ist dies ein ziemlich besonderer Fang


----------



## motek-18 (9. August 2012)

neues MB Maximus V Formular mit meinem 3er 5770


----------



## Jolly91 (9. August 2012)

Wen da bloß die Treiber nicht wären.


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (16. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Eine Monster 3D II PCI mit 12MB VRAM. Leider ist die Qualität der Bilder nicht die Beste, aber sie ist erkennbar.


----------



## ILAN12346 (17. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischer995 (17. August 2012)

Palit GTX 580 3GB + EKL Alpenföhn Peter + 2x Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm PWM @900mhz core . Die Rennt wie sau ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolf77 (18. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:d


----------



## True Monkey (18. August 2012)

Meine neuster Erwerb in action 

XFX R 7770 Black edition ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (20. August 2012)

meine heiß geliebte (und kühl gehaltene) neueste Errungenschaft 

(MSI R7950 3GDDR5 TwinFrozr II @880/1250MHz)


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. August 2012)

Der neue AGP zu PCI Adapter im Kurztest  Mal schauen wann ich meine überarbeitete Version in die Fertigung bekomme ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. August 2012)

Passend zu meinem vorherigen Beitrag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Work in progress! Wer mehr wissen will schaut mal kurz in meine Signatur.


----------



## Bandicoot (2. September 2012)

Hier mal zwei Bilder der sogenannten XfX ONE - Gaming Edition alias HD-6750 der von MEdi M & Media M verkauft werden. Auf der Verpackung & auch so gibt es keine Angaben um welches Modell es sich handelt ! Der Kunde wird im Dunkeln darüber gelassen! Ich hatte auch damals dazu meine 1. User News geschrieben mfg


----------



## Broow (2. September 2012)

Hier meine GTX 670 von Gigabyte mitdem X3 Kühler.

Mein Aino hab ihc daneben gelegt, da es für mich ein richtiger Brocken war.(im vgl. zu meiner alten HD5770 Vapor X) 
Das teil passte auch nur gerade noch so in mein Case


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. September 2012)

XFX Radeon HD 7950 Black Edition Overclocked Double Dissipation 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (6. September 2012)

und was machst du damit als erstes?
RICHTIG!
ZERLEGEN 

noch eine alte von mir...
(Glaub irgendeine Gt8xxx)


----------



## FlasherBasher (6. September 2012)

Asus GTX680




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. September 2012)

zockerlein schrieb:


> und was machst du damit als erstes?
> RICHTIG!
> ZERLEGEN


 


john201050 schrieb:


> Klar, was denn sonst?
> Garantie? Brauch ich nicht!


 
Naja musste zwangsläufig sein, da die Karte unter Wasser musste  Ja das mit der Garantie ist doof, aber naja meine läuft nach dem Umbau  (wenns interessiert: WaKü-Bilderthread)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## motek-18 (8. September 2012)




----------



## Agr9550 (13. September 2012)

will auch mitmachen beim großen "genitalvergleich"  

2x VTX3D 7970 X-edition


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. September 2012)

Heute sind ein paar Teile für meine weiteren 3dfx Projekte angekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4x VSA100 Revision 320 und einige 16MB SDRAM.


----------



## McZonk (15. September 2012)

Mensch Löschi, du entwickelst dich ja echt zum 3dfx-Geek und kleinen Grafikkartenlabor! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k@k@nut (16. September 2012)

Sodala,meine neue EC-Karte
Geiles Teil.


----------



## Löschzwerg (16. September 2012)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mensch Löschi, du entwickelst dich ja echt zum 3dfx-Geek und kleinen Grafikkartenlabor!



Man tut was man kann  Ich bin gerade dabei die Speicheradressieung einer Voodoo 4 4500 AGP zu verstehen, durch die Erkenntnisse wird es evtl. möglich eine Voodoo 5 5500 mit 256MB zu bauen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlasherBasher (21. September 2012)

5x GTX680
Leider gibts kein passendes Mainboard für das Monster SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Doch, das würde man hinkriegen. Eine oder zwei Karten müsste man per Riser Card adaptieren (PCI-E Flachbandkabel). Auf dem Board hier würde das gut gehen. Nur was machst du mit 5 GTX680 das du nicht auch mit vieren machen könntest?



Bist Du sicher, dass das gehen würde? Ich dachte bei 4 GPU's wäre Ende Gelände? 

Ali-Bild : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. September 2012)

Wie genügsam 

Alibi: Gestern aus nem Lenovo-Rechner gezogen. PCI-E at its smallest.

//@Softy: Richtig, Windows macht bei 4 GPUs zu. Aber das macht nichts. Man kann zwar "nur" mit 4 GPUs gamen, aber ich persönlich hab schon nen System mit 8 GPUs zum Bitcoining zum Laufen gebracht und für solche oder andere GPGPU-Anwendungen oder andere Betriebssysteme würde das schon Sinn machen. Hab noch mal nen Bild von dem Experiment ausgegraben. Keine halben Sachen  Brauchten zwei Netzteile, nen M4G als Überbrückungsboard und nen MSI Big Bang Marshal als Hauptboard.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

OK, danke für die Info 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> über dein ALI bild musste ich lachen, sieht so aus als ob sich die karten paaren.



Ob da was gescheites bei rauskommen würde?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. September 2012)

Muss gegen die ganzen teuren High-End Karten mal was günstiges, nicht so schnelles bringen.

Asus HD 6870 DCII mit Umbau auf Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition.


----------



## McZonk (22. September 2012)

Etwas Unboxing und Bastelaction 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. September 2012)

Reparatur eines recht seltenen "Barracuda" Image Generators der Firma Primary Image LTD (zuvor Galileo Image LTD). Die Karte stammt von exxe aus dem Voodooalert Forum.

Die Karte besteht aus zwei vollständigen 3dfx Voodoo 2 Chipsätzen, wobei diese auf je 3 TMUs setzen. Gesamt besitzt die Karte 32MB. Dabei fallen je 4MB (gesamt 8MB) für die beiden Framebuffer ab und die restlichen 24MB für die TMUs (4MB pro TMU).

Ein Quarz (14.318MHz) war auf der Rückseite abgerissen. 

Hier die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Vorder- und Rückseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die Karte besitzt ein extra PCB zur Spannungsversorgung. Es werden 6A bei 5V benötigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die Stelle mit dem abgerissenen Quarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Der neue Quarz, die gesäuberte Lötstelle und das angelötete Bauteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Da weder exxe noch ich ein passendes Adapterkabel zur Stromversorgung besitzen, musste ich kurzerhand selbst etwas "basteln".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Wie man sehen kann funktioniert diese Notlösung auch 

Leider besitzen wir keine Treiber für die Karte (zumindest noch nicht).


----------



## Löschzwerg (24. September 2012)

Ja da schau an, was haben wir denn hier? Ratet doch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Hm... die Kühlerabdeckung verrät zumindest schon mal keine Namen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Aha, ein interessantes Detail


----------



## Gary94 (24. September 2012)

Hier meine MSI N680 GTX Lightning:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (24. September 2012)

Point of View TGT GeForce GTX 680 Beast, 2048 MB, Backplate


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. September 2012)

HD 6770 wieder im Standardkleid.


----------



## FlasherBasher (25. September 2012)

Mein Tripple SLI System


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. September 2012)

Nach Fest kam ab. -_-


----------



## henk (28. September 2012)

EVGA GTX 670 FTW + Thermalright Shaman mit Alu-Vortex:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@ BautznerSnef*

Das ist bitter, vor sowas habe ich bei jeder Umbauaktion tierischen Bammel.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. September 2012)

henk schrieb:


> *@ BautznerSnef*
> 
> Das ist bitter, vor sowas habe ich bei jeder Umbauaktion tierischen Bammel.


 
Leider haben die Abstandshalter nicht gepasst, somit war kein Kontakt zur GPU möglich. Also musste ich ohne auskommen, und hab zu fest gezogen. Irgendwann hats nachgegeben, wahrscheinlich beim hin und her räumen passiert. War echt ne taktfreudige Superkarte.


----------



## Freeze82 (30. September 2012)

VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition V3 Boost

http://666kb.com/i/c7p7jinf1d1ecuvmk.jpg

Edit: Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd für um das Bild direkt einzubinden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2012)

Cube schrieb:


> Sehr schön... und wie siehst mit der Lautstärke aus?



Sehr gute Frage  Da die Grafikkarte jetzt tot ist, hält sich die Lautstärke in Grenzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier ein paar pics meiner Gtx 680 @ Prolimatech MK-26, langsam geht mir der platz im case aus xD

edit: gut habsch


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> Hier ein paar pics meiner Gtx 680 @ Prolimatech MK-26, langsam geht mir der platz im case aus xD



Nicht dass ich wüsste. Dreh sie doch vorher und lade sie dann hoch 

Hier mal was Älteres (HD4850):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R.Unkel (8. Oktober 2012)

Süß die Beiden,...oder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (9. Oktober 2012)

Hier meine:

Asus HD7970 DC2T mit EK Nickel Acetal Wasserkühler incl. Backplate und Dual Slot Blende.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (9. Oktober 2012)

bissl staubig, aber das geht noch... 

Meine MSI R7950 Twin Frozr III OC @ 1100MHz/1350MHz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Folgende gibt es so jedenfalls (noch?) nicht zu kaufen


----------



## henk (15. Oktober 2012)

GTX 670 FTW nun mit Backplate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@ McZonk*

Schaut sehr fein aus.  Ich will auch ein beleuchtetes EVGA Logo...


----------



## Flohalo (17. Oktober 2012)

Meine Amd 6850 von PowerColor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Oktober 2012)

Meine Ultra Drillinge


----------



## WuBomber411 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hab hier auch noch 2 LowEnd GPUs für euch. ...HighEnd kann ja jeder^^ 
*GT440 *("neue") *vs HD5450* (alte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atze (20. Oktober 2012)

Gut getarnt die beiden^^.


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich einen richtigen Adapter für die Primary Image LTD Barracuda gebaut, damit ist auch ein sicherer Betrieb gewährleistet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treiber habe ich mittlerweile auch bekommen  Jetzt muss ich noch Win98 oder ME auf meinem Testsystem installieren, dann kann es losgehen


----------



## Brez$$z (20. Oktober 2012)

zum Ausbau zu faul^^ die 7800 GTX von Gainward is zu testzwecken drinne


----------



## WuBomber411 (23. Oktober 2012)

*ARK Logic ARK2000PV JDF-ARM2000P-001 Rev1A 1995 vs Trident TGUI9440-1 KC8GUIVGASI 1MB 1994* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ARK Logic ARK2000PV JDF-ARM2000P-001 Rev1A 1995:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Trident TGUI9440-1 KC8GUIVGASI 1MB 1994:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*(Sorry wegen der Quali! 2MP Handy...)*_


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Oktober 2012)

Eine nVidia, aber welche?


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Oktober 2012)

Klarostorix schrieb:


> Ne Evga


 Verdammte Axt aber auch, und welche eVga ist das?


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke mal ne GTX 550Ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Oktober 2012)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ne GTS 450
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Computer sagt nein.

So versifft kam se an:


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Oktober 2012)

^^Schau mal oben und das ohne editieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (23. Oktober 2012)

Nene ach, nur hab ichs Zitat als Beweis!


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Oktober 2012)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich dein Zitat als Beweis umgemogelt!


 Hi hi ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Oktober 2012)

Bloß gut das man Fremde Zitate überhaupt nicht verändern kann. 
Moin.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Oktober 2012)

FlasherBasher schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es eine GTX 460 ist ?


 

Ähm....Nein!


----------



## bjoernpdm (24. Oktober 2012)

Asus GTX 670


----------



## XE85 (24. Oktober 2012)

Aus gegebenem Anlass ein Hinweis auf unsere Forenregeln:



> *2.2 Bilderthreads*
> In Bilderthreads dürfen nur Bilder eingestellt werden. Beiträge ohne Fotos werden gelöscht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (24. Oktober 2012)

Gut zu wissen, das sie in guten (putzenden) Händen ist 

Jedenfalls meine neue:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein Bild von ihr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Un zu guter letzt kommt ein Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben: ATI (mehr weiß ich nicht)
Mitte: Nicht mehr meine GTX 550Ti
Unten: Meine Sapphire


----------



## GxGamer (25. Oktober 2012)

Hab was neues gebrauchtes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Oktober 2012)

Das war der letzte Graka tausch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infantri (25. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal meine sammlung.


----------



## GuLaScHEiS (25. Oktober 2012)

Meine alte GTX 570 Phantom und meine neue Zotac GTX 680 AMP! Sry für die schlechte Bildqualität...


----------



## True Monkey (25. Oktober 2012)

Meine beiden kleinen im Einsatz .......GTX 680 Lightnings 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (26. Oktober 2012)

Ganz schön schräg. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (26. Oktober 2012)

Gigabyte GTX 670 OC


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. Oktober 2012)

Nach so vielen aktuellen Karten machen wir mal wieder eine kleine Reise in die Vergangenheit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sehen wir eine TSENG ET4000AX mit sagenhaften 1MB Speicher (8x 128KB)! Damit kann die Karte 640x480@24Bit, 800x600@16Bit und sogar 1024x768 in 8Bit ansteuern  Zur damaligen Zeit ein ziemlicher Overkill. Und wenn wir gerade schon bei der Zeit sind, die Karte stammt aus dem Jahr 1990 und wurde KW46 hergestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> 9046 => 1990 KW 46



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Der ET4000AX hergestellt 1990 KW 42 (9042) in Japan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Speicher im Mischbetrieb und Made in West Germany  Beim SPeicher handelt es sich um 256x4 DRAM (256 k Bit in 4 Reihen ergeben 128 k *Byte*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Das Bios der Karte

Die Karte setzt auf eine 16Bit ISA Busanbindung zum Mainboard und verfügt über einen CGA/EGA sowie VGA Anschluss. Über einen kleinen Switch am Slotblech können verschiedene Videomodi eingestellt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verbaut war die Karte im ESCOM 386er meines Bruders (ich war damals 5 Jahre ). Commander Keen lies sich damit wunderbar spielen 

Edit: Ich meine mal etwas von 6MB/s Datendurchsatz gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Hanisch1982 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hab hierm auch mal was älteres!

Wer kennt die noch?

Matrox m3D 4MB SDRAM PCI, Power VR PCX2 Chip

Meine is noch mit OVP und Software!


----------



## Wuerstlsebb (31. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. November 2012)

Passprobe bestanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (4. November 2012)

Ich schließe mich dem Löschzwerg da mal an
habe nämlich gerade auch noch eine Grafikkarte aus vergangenen Tagen gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (4. November 2012)

Diesmal weder ein Prototyp, noch eine ältere Karte, aber kein bisschen weniger interessant! Hier meine beiden EVGA 2WINs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1x EVGA GTX460 2WIN (2x GTX460)-> KW 02 Jahr 2011 (ziemlich spät für eine Geforce 400)
1x EVGA GTX560 2WIN (2x GTX560Ti) -> KW 28 Jahre 2011

Die beiden einzigen Geforce Dual GPU Karten aus dem Performance Segment die es nach Europe geschafft haben. Schade, ich hätte gerne die Galaxy Dual GTX460 mit weißem PCB


----------



## seasons8 (4. November 2012)

Ganz neu und in grüüüün und einfach zu dunkel geworden SORRY !
Demnächst @ Wakü 

EVGA GTX 690


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. November 2012)

So nochmal meine treue HD 7970 die ich seit Release habe  Hat mir echt keine Probleme gemacht! Der neue Besitzer kann sich also freuen 

Morgen Abend kommt dann was richtig fettes für euch  Seit schon mal gespannt


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. November 2012)

So hier nun Bilder der Asus HD7970 Matrix Platinum  

Ich muss sagen ich hatte noch NIE eine so schwere Karte in der Hand!!!  Is ja schlimmer als ein Backstein.. 

Edit: Ach Mist x.x Entschuldige für den Doppelpost!!


----------



## Xkap (6. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5770 wurde durch eine 7870 von asus abgelößt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. November 2012)

Hab hier mal meine Club3D Referenz mit Arctic Accelero Extreme 7970 mit der Matrix verglichen!


----------



## euMelBeumel (10. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (17. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rail (18. November 2012)

470-580-7970





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. November 2012)

So dann poste ich mal meine ASUS HD7970 DCII, leider sind die Bilder nicht wirklich scharf.
Habe leider keine Spiegelreflex sondern nur Handy Cam 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (19. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fischer995 (20. November 2012)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 580 3GB + EKL Alpenföhn Peter + 2x 120mm Alpenföhn Wingboost pwm @ 920mhz core/1063mV @ max 65 °C 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsnap (25. November 2012)

Hier mal ein kleiner Teil meiner Sammlung:

Von oben links nach unten Rechts:

Jetway HD 3870x2, Geforce PCX5900, Albatron Geforce 5900 AGP, Geforce 7950 GX2
Asus 8800 GTS 320, EVGA E-Geforce 9800 GTX
Asus 8800 GS, Geforce 5600, XFX 6800 XT
Winfast 7900 GTX, Winfast 8800 GTX
XFX HD6950 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gary94 (29. November 2012)

Hier meine Lightning nach einer Entstaubungsaktion 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (29. November 2012)

Meine MSI RX 9250 T128




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (3. Dezember 2012)

KFA² GTX 660 OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (3. Dezember 2012)

Abend,

die MSI GTX670 Power Edition .

Grüße


----------



## Beckermensch (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Meine bisherigen Grafikkarten von unten:

Sapphire HD 3870
9800GT 1GB Green und darauf ist ein Accellero S1, die lief passiv, extrem effiziente Karte! 
Und die GTX 295 oben ist nicht ganz so effizient  die ist leider defekt, wird jetzt als Ersatzteillager für die andere 295 im PC benutzt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die 295 auseinandergebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier steht sie auf meinem Case 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> GPU-Z Screen meiner GeForce GTX 480 Prototyp Karte

Der Lüfter dreht immer auf maximaler Drehzahl und die Temperatur kann nicht ausgelesen werden. Liegt möglicherweise beides an der frühen Biosversion der Karte.

Nvidia hatte Pläne die GTX 480 und GTX 470 mit beleuchteten Logos auf den Markt zu bringen. Man konnte etliche Karten mit beleuchteten Logos auf der CES in Las Vegas und anderen Messen sehen. Meine Karte hat zwar das transparente Logo, allerdings fehlt hierzu die LED Schaltung. Diese habe ich nun nachgerüstet (3x weiße LEDs) und am vorhandenen, internen Anschluss angeklemmt. Der Anschluss liefert 12V, daher habe ich bei einer Reihenschaltung der drei LEDs einen 220 Ohm Widerstand vorgeschaltet.

Das Ergebnis seht ihr hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier als Video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtyiAmDB8Ec

Die Karte läuft leider nicht stabil im 3D Betrieb. Ich werde versuchen dieses Problem zu beheben, möglicherweise reicht schon ein Bios Update.


----------



## Niza (10. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ne Nahsicht von einer 3Dfx Vodoo 2 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier eine 3Dfx Vodoo 1 unten und eine Vodoo 2 oben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Xagi (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4r4 (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab zwar mittlerweile ne GTX670 aber die Fotos von meiner 570 sind auch noch ganz ok.
Also hier mein Beitrag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Dezember 2012)

Was kleines für Zwischndurch 

HIS HD7750 iCooler Low Profile.


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Dezember 2012)

Da wir jetzt fast schon wieder bei der GeForce 7er Generation angekommen sind, hab ich mal jeweils eine Mittelklasse Karte jeder Generation der letzten 6 Jahre aus meiner Sammlung gekramt und ein Paar Bilder geschossen! Eine 660er fehlt noch, gönn ich mir vielleicht nächstes Frühjahr  (Modellnamen von oben nach unten)  

XFX 7600GT / Gainward 8600GTS / XFX 9600GSO / MSI GTX 260 Lightning PCGH / Colorful GTX 460 iGame / Colorful GTX 560ti iGame 

Alle Karten funktionieren ohne Probleme!

mfg Bandicoot


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Dezember 2012)

Hier ein Rätsel für euch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sapphire HD 7970 Crosswater xD


----------



## schulp (17. Dezember 2012)

Eine kleine Zusammenstellung: 
(1.-2. Bild von links nach rechts)

ATI HD 4650
ATI ASUS HD 4670 | Accelaro S1 Arctic Cooling
NVIDIA 8800 GTS(512MB)  | Zalman VF1000
ATI SAPPHIRE HD 7870 OC-EDITION
NVIDIA KFA² GTX 680 LTD OC


----------



## reisball (18. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (19. Dezember 2012)

mal meine Karte ohne Kühler:


----------



## Monstermoe (21. Dezember 2012)

Meine neue:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark-Blood (21. Dezember 2012)

Meine zwei Grafikkarten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NotAnExit (22. Dezember 2012)

Meine Neue. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenom-2 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier mall meine. sorry für bild qualität


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben: EVGA GTS 450 SC @ Scythe Setsugen 2
unten: EVGA GTS 450 SC @ Scythe Setsugen 2 @ Scythe Slip Stream Slim 1200rpm


----------



## Jarafi (6. Januar 2013)

MSI Geforce 7900GTO


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2013)

Was passiert wenn sich eine EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB mit Prolimatech's MK-13 vereint?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (9. Januar 2013)

Endlich da 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kroy (11. Januar 2013)

mein AC Accelero mod mit teil Zalman VF3000f backplate  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (11. Januar 2013)

^^Hmm, GTX580 mit org. Grundplatte und einem VF3000 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2013)

Kleines Update der Sammlung:

NV 6800 GS /  NV 6800 XT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radeon 1950 Pro  /  GT 220




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (12. Januar 2013)

XFX 7970:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor Theorie (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine HD 5670 low profile mit Accelero S1. Lautloser Betrieb bei 70 Grad und 900 MHz Chiptakt


----------



## RoterBaron (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Hier mal meine aktuelle Asus 7970 DCII, der Vorgänger Poworcoulor HD5850 PCS+ und meine "uralte" HD4850


----------



## Henninges (23. Januar 2013)

gtx680...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. Januar 2013)

Nach einer etwas längeren Pause gibt es auch ein paar neue Bilder von mir 

Diesmal habe ich wieder tief in der Retro-Kiste gewühlt und präsentiere euch eine Rendition Vérité V2200. 

Die Karte ist ausgestattet mit 8MB SGRAM und wurde in der 41. Kalenderwoche 1998 gefertigt. Hersteller ist die QDI Group die neben Grafikkarten auch Mainboards herstellten. Zu den genauen Taktfrequenzen kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen, die meisten V2200 Karten laufen jedoch mit einem Kerntakt zwischen 55-63MHz und 100-125MHz Speichertakt.

Die Vérité V2xxx Serie kam erst mit ordentlicher Verspätung und viel zu niedrigen Taktfrequenzen (Kerntakt) auf den Markt. Gerüchteweise wird von Industriesabotage gesprochen welche die Qualität der Grafikchips entsprechend in den Keller drückte. Ob nun war oder nicht, die V2200 konnte zu dieser Zeit nicht mit der Konkurrenz mithalten.

Die Nachfolgekarte in Form der V3xxx Serie kam nie auf den Markt und Rendition zog sich zurück.

Hier die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delusa (25. Januar 2013)

so mal ein Asus 6950 und dan meine beiden Grakas


----------



## meratheus (26. Januar 2013)

Zwar nicht mehr das neueste Model, aber dafür schön kühl und stabiles PCB (EVGA GTX570 SC).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch mein Oldtimer (ASUS GTX7900)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LSSJBroly (26. Januar 2013)

So, GTX 580 abgelöst und willkommen GTX 680 -wer weiß, vllt auch nur bis GK110


----------



## derP4computer (26. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meine Bilderchen.


----------



## xTc (26. Januar 2013)

Kleine Vorschau, hier liegen noch zwei weitere Karten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unre4l (2. Februar 2013)

Immer dieses neumodische Zeugs ^^

Hier mal was altes:
*
ATi Radeon 9200 LE* (128MB LP Variante)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Graka ist mir bei der Aufnahme der Bilder 3 mal heruntergefallen 
Dabei ist was abgebrochen, habe ich aber wieder dran gelötet


----------



## Jarafi (3. Februar 2013)

Abend, eine TGT POV Ultra Charged Low Leakage Selection .

Sehr feines Kärtchen.

Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Februar 2013)

Einfach mal ne Geforce kalt machen  Vorher & Nachher


----------



## Braineater (4. Februar 2013)

GTX 660 SuperClocked




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. Februar 2013)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Einfach mal ne Geforce kalt machen  Vorher & Nachher


 Kaltmachen geht aber anders, hier selber Chip^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal 

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack. Den Rest gibt es in meinem Album zu bewundern 

Was ist das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freeze82 (6. Februar 2013)

VTX3D HD7950 X-Edition V3 Boost mit EK FC-7950 Kupfer/Acetal


----------



## Löschzwerg (6. Februar 2013)

Nach längerer Zeit mal wieder eine 3dfx Karte von mir, eine 3dfx Voodoo 3 3500 Compaq Edition  Sie wurde, wie der Name schon verrät, in Compaq Presario Komplettrechner verbaut und verzichtet auf den TV Tuner den Voodoo 3 3500 Karten überlicherweise mitbringen. Die Karte hat 16MB 5,5ns SDRam an Bord und taktet mit 183MHz.

Nettes Detail, Compaq hatte geplant die Karte mit Flatpanel Anschluss zu bestellen, tat es aber letztendlich nicht. Die freien Kontaktstellen kann man schön auf dem PCB sehen (Datum 19. KW 2000).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Februar 2013)

Meine 670er hab ich hier ja noch gar nicht verewigt ....

Aber nu


----------



## McZonk (10. Februar 2013)

Das bekannte glowing E ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Februar 2013)

Moin,

eine passive HD7770 OC.

Grüße 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdesigner (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zockerlein (12. Februar 2013)

meine 7950 ohne Kühler aber mit 7970er Backplate 
Wasserkühler is coming soon


----------



## Dustin91 (13. Februar 2013)

Aktuelle GraKa nebst Soundkarte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alte GraKa:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delight (16. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyte HD7950 Winforce3 (900Mhz)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Februar 2013)

Mein Crossfire Verband mit 2 Radeon 7850 (Sapphire Radeon 7850 Dual-X und XFX Radeon 7850 Core Edi. , jeweils 1GB vRam) leider ist das Mainboard defekt und muss auf ein neues warten bis ich die Leistung bewundern kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und die Anschlüsse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Februar 2013)

Klein Kepler, Zotac GTX 650



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Februar 2013)

Ist normal, kleine Karten brauchen die auch nicht alle. Kommen ja eh nicht so viel Daten rüber.

Alibi (ich weiß die Quali ist Mist, verklagt Apple, geschähe denen mal Recht): Meine HD6990 unter Wasser

// Deswegen für euch nochmal was schöneres altes rausgekramt: Das mit der 7950GX2 und dem Monster von 5970 BE Limited im Hintergrund finde ich klasse  Auf dem vierten Bild könnt ihr euch den Aufbau eines 8800GTX Chips angucken, wo ich beim Köpfen ausversehen den Die von dem Träger runtergelötet habe.


----------



## hodenbussard (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hab gestern noch ein richtiges Grafikmonster gefunden....und die geht sogar noch ^^ 

Was hab ich auf den Schätzchen Warcraft II und Starcraft gezockt *in Erinnerung schwelg*


----------



## Farbfieber (22. Februar 2013)

Meine EVGA GTX 560Ti mit Arctic Accelero Extreme Plus II musste weichen für eine EVGA GTX 670 FTW.


----------



## McZonk (23. Februar 2013)

MDK-Indy schrieb:


> Wie ist die Logo-Beleuchtung hier umgesetzt?


 Bisweilen ein Prototyp-Eigenbau. Recht komplexe Geschichte mit 18 SMD-LEDs und Streuscheibe. 
(BTW: Bilderthread, ich habe deinen Beitrag daher mal ausgeblendet )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farbfieber (27. Februar 2013)

So Backplate ist heute angekommen =D


----------



## zockerlein (27. Februar 2013)

selbiges hier, nur war es hier der komplette Kühler + Backplate


----------



## Farbfieber (2. März 2013)

Hier eingebaut


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. März 2013)

Meine neue GTX680 DCII


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. März 2013)

Der Chip einer 8800gt, nachdem die Karte den Geist aufgegeben hat, ist nur das hier über:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrRazer (10. März 2013)

Bisschen Langeweile gehabt.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. März 2013)

Hier mal wieder was von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rani (14. März 2013)

*MSI N680GTX Twin Frozr 2GD5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der VTX3D 7950v3 und der HIS 7970GHz darf ich sie nun als mein eigen nennen. Dabei bleibt es auch erstmal, evtl bekommt sie noch zuwachs


----------



## master.of.war (14. März 2013)

*VTX3D 7870 Black Boost Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kroy (14. März 2013)

*Sparkle Calibre X580*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPate1235 (14. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EVGA GTX Titan Signature Edition


----------



## DasRegal (17. März 2013)

Gestern angekommen. Bis zur Titan übrigens die teuerste Referenzkarte die jemanls erschienen ist. UVP: 1599DM
Alles in perfektem Zustand... fast zu schade um sie für HWbot zu verbraten. Aber nur fast...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (18. März 2013)

Mal etwas Anderes


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (19. März 2013)

Alter Finne, wie biste denn an das Schmuckstück gekommen?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. März 2013)

Hab hier was gefunden wovon ich noch nie etwas gehört hab. War entweder im PC mit einen Pentium 2, oder Ahtlon drin, denke eher war beim Pentium dabei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist von  Silicon Integrated Systems, und scheint sich auch gut verkauft zu haben, 1998 wurden 7 Millionen verkauft. 
Hab zwar keine Ahnung wie viel mhz die hat, aber wenn man sie um 5mhz Übertaktet gibt es Pixelfehler, 5mhz sind nicht sonderlich viel, zumindest heute.

@GotPainInTheAss Amazon hat zufällig eine Quadro K5000 auf lager wenn du eine kaufen willst 
>PNY NVIDIA Quadro K5000 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Ü50 (20. März 2013)

Hast du mal mit GPU-Z nachgesehen?


----------



## zockerlein (20. März 2013)

meinst du, so ein Urgetier wird von Gpu-Z erkannt? 

mal ein Bild vom jetzigen stand (wozu gehäuse )


----------



## True Monkey (20. März 2013)

Gehäuse ? ...was ist das 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Ü50 

Nice graka Georg


----------



## Himmelskrieger (20. März 2013)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Hast du mal mit GPU-Z nachgesehen?


 
Ich würde gerne nachsehen, aber ich denke zu 50% das die Karte defekt ist, und bin mir absolut sicher das der CPU und das Board hinüber sind. 
Und ein Board mit AGP Anschluss hab ich auch nicht mehr.

@zockerlein Wenn da nicht der Staub wäre, würde ich meinen PC auch so betreiben^^, nach einen Jahr hab ich aus meinen Case geschätzt 0,25m³ Staub rausgetragen^^

Alibi: Die Kartons meiner beiden Radeon 7850, von XFX und Sapphire, im Karton der Sapphire liegt eine Geforce 9500GT 1024MB DVI-D , im Karton der XFX , die XFX Radeon 7850 Core Edi. Mit im Bild die Verpackung eines FX-8120, be quiet! Straight Power E9 580w CM, des Asrock 970 Extreme 3, Windows 8, meiner Roccat Kova[+] und eines 99€ Tab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartesius (21. März 2013)

So, ich hab da mal was älteres gefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Radeon 9550SE.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. März 2013)

Ich hab auch noch irgend ne karte aus nem power mac g4 rumliegen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ne 5570 2x 6870 und eine 7870 hawk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh sorry für die kleine auflösung ich hatte grad nur meine webcam da


----------



## Ü50 (22. März 2013)

@Himmelskrieger, Kartons nehmen nur Platz weg.


----------



## Braineater (23. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. März 2013)

Altes Pic.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Na gut ist vielleicht nen bisschen schwer, hier die Karten nochmal von vorn 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch ne alte schöne Makroaufnahme (von einem der Kühler der obigen Karten):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (23. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal der Inhalt vom Karton (s. Anhang)
Fehlt nur noch ein geeignetes Netzteil, und vielleicht noch ein Gehäuse, und dann kann ich sie wieder befeuern, wird aber ein wenig vom Ahtlon X2 7850@3,1Ghz ausgebremst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. März 2013)

Aus 2 mach 1
2xGTX460 vs. 660ti
Die 660ti ist ja so schön leise 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (24. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal meine Sapphire 7850 Dual-X mit 1GB vRam im Betrieb.

Zu den Schwarzenpunkten, das sind keine Bildfehler von der Kamera, die sind von Photoshop beim bearbeiten der .NEF Datei entstanden, die meisten hab ich noch wegbekommen, könnten aber noch welche da sein.

Ganz schön viel Staub drauf, dafür das sie erst seit etwa 1 Monat im Betrieb war, die andere 7850 sah danach aber auch nicht besser aus^^.
Und noch 2 Unbearbeitete.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich melde mich nach meinem dreiwöchigen USA Urlaub zurück und habe euch wieder ein kleines Sahnestück zu zeigen 

Diesmal kann ich allerdings selbst recht wenig zu der Karte sagen, da es sich um eine pure Evaluierungskarte handelt und so nie für den Einzelhandel bestimmt war.

Hier zunächst die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte hat drei Displayport Ausgänge und Anschlüsse für Flatpanels, daher gehe ich von einer "Mobile"-Testkarte aus. Gesamt sind 2GB GDDR5 Speicher von Hynix verbaut. Das PCB datiert auf 38. KW 2011, die GPU auf die 48. KW 2011. Die DIE Größe ist ca. 110-120mm², eine genaue GPU Bezeichnung fehlt, es handelt sich allerdings um eine A2 Revision. 
Für einen GF108 Prototypen erscheint mit das Herstellungsdatum zu spät, die Größe würde jedoch passen. Evtl. ein GF118?!

Leider hat die Karte aktuell keine Funktion, es fehlen ein paar kleine SMD Bauteile. Es wird sich zeigen ob die Neubestückung dieser das Problem behebt.

EDIT: Dank einem Hinweis von AnarchX aus dem 3DCenter Forum könnte es sich auch um einen GK107 handeln, also dem bisher kleinsten Kepler Ausbau. Dafür sprechen würden die drei DP Ausgänge, die Chipgröße, das Herstellungsdatum sowie die Revision.


----------



## DasRegal (28. März 2013)

GTX 570 2,5GB ohne IHS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (28. März 2013)

Meine Neuerwerbung


----------



## Bomber92 (28. März 2013)

Diese schöne Karte ist bei mir jetzt seit etwas über drei Jahren glaube ich und hat mich nie im Stich gelassen, darum wird sie nie verkauft sondern als Dankeschön behalten 

Liefert mir heute immernoch sehr schöne Bilder, Battlefield 3 ,Full HD fast ganz hoch, also das hätte ich ihr nicht zugetraut... Leider kein DX11 darum im Verlauf diesen Jahres eine neue...

Hier ist sie, die Sapphire HD 4890 Vapor X :


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (29. März 2013)

Heute mal meine SC+ ruhig gestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (30. März 2013)

Seeeehr coole Idee mit dem Kühler 

Hab auch ein paar alte und neuere Schätzchen:
ATI Radeon 9200 SE, FireGL X2-256t, ASUS GTX 560, Geforce N210, ATI Radeon 8500, und meine neueste Errungenschaft, die 670er.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overkee (30. März 2013)

GTX 660Ti von Gigabyte. Ich glaub ich muss die aber nochmal ausbauen und ein vernünftiges Foto machen


----------



## eRaTitan (6. April 2013)

mein Sahnestück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (6. April 2013)

Die Perspektive kenne ich doch... 

Mein Sahnestückchen


----------



## Chronowerx (13. April 2013)

Hier mal meine "alte" Gigabyte 5870 und mein neues Schmuckstück die XFX 7970 GhZ Black Edition 

MFG Chronowerx


----------



## Typhoon007 (13. April 2013)

Mein Asus Radeon HD 7950 3GB Direct CUII den ich seit Januar besitze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (13. April 2013)

Meine Grafikschleuder, eine Powercolor 7970 V3 mit Arctic Xtreme nebst eigenem VRM-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (13. April 2013)

DIE von meiner XFX R7970 Double Dissipation


----------



## adrian321 (14. April 2013)

Hallo,


ein "kleiner Vertreter" der ATI 5000 Baureihe.


----------



## Slikkyo (14. April 2013)

Dieses Prachtstück (8800 GTX) war jahrelang mein treuer Begleiter. 
Das Beste dabei ist, Sie (!) funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag, nur lässt die Leistung nach so vielen Jahren etwas zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## DasRegal (21. April 2013)

*GTX460*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeta75 (26. April 2013)

IMAG0242.jpg (235,4 KB)
 Gigabyte-Radeon-HD-7950-WindForce-3X-3GB-GDDR5-(GV-R795WF3-3GD-Rev.-2.0).jpg (97,4 KB)
 8 pin.jpg (99,8 KB)
 IMAG0249.jpg (379,5 KB)

she´s a Vcore Monster!!!!                                    Aber mittlerweile gebändigt


----------



## Brez$$z (26. April 2013)

hat er das mit "wasserzeichen" nicht kappiert?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier meine süßen, die allerdings schon seit 2 wochen nur rum "idlen"...
komm nischt mehr recht zum zoggen

*wartenaufbf4undanderes*


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. April 2013)

@Mods: Bitte den SPAM aufräumen, ich dachte hier sind nur Beiträge mit Bildern erlaubt ^^

Nvidia... ATi... AMD... puuhhh, da brauchen wir doch mal wieder Abwechslung 

*S3 Graphics Chrome 540 GTX!!!*

Die Karte stammt aus KW 48 2008, besitzt 256MB GDDR3 (64Bit Speicherinterface) und arbeitet mit 800/1200MHz (Core/Shader) bzw. 850MHz (Memory). Der Chip (Codename: Destination Films 3) wurde im 65nm Verfahren bei Fujitsu hergestellt und besitzt 165Mio. Transistoren bei 85mm². Unterstützt werden DX10.1 und OpenGL 2.0. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die Karte nach dem Auspacken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Leider fehlte ein Kondensator (C163) auf der Rückseite  Aber zum Glück bin ich mit dem Lötkolben nicht ganz ungeschickt und habe den Fehler schnell behoben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Der winzige Destination Films 3 DIE


----------



## Ralle@ (30. April 2013)

@Löschzwerg

Darf sich die kleine denn schon GTX nennen? 


Alibi Bilder


----------



## Braineater (2. Mai 2013)

GTX 680 feat. MK-26 @ eLoops B12-PS

Auf 7V ist die Karte nahezu lautlos bei maximal 58 Grad. Es war eine minimale Modifikation an der Grundplatte nötig, damit diese mit dem MK-26 harmoniert hat
Die eLoops werden mit den MK-26 Ultra Sleek Vortex Halteklammern gehalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast2307 (2. Mai 2013)

EIne alte Passiv gekühlte Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 mit/ohne Kühlung


----------



## Fine Arts (5. Mai 2013)

*CFX Gespann*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fine Arts (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Mai 2013)

XGI Volari XP5 Engineering Sample




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisschen Trivia zur Karte:
XGI übernahm Mitte 2003 den Grafikhersteller Trident welcher gerade am 3D Chip mit Codenamen XP4 arbeitete. XGI verwurstete das damalige Trident Design als Volari V3 (Codename XG42). Eine sparsamere Abwandlung des XP4 mündete dann in der Entwicklung des XP5, welcher vorrangig für den mobilen Sektor gedacht war.

Wie man sehen kann handelt es sich wieder um einen reinen Prototypen der in dieser Form nie den Markt erreicht hätte. Zu erkennen ist dies u.a. am kleinen DIP Switch sowie dem DFP Anschluss (wird zum Debugging genutzt).

Mehr Infos habe ich derzeit noch nicht, die Karte ist ganz frisch angekommen 

@Ralle@: Für S3 Verhältnisse ja


----------



## TashParker240 (15. Mai 2013)

An eine S3 oder ein Engineering Sample komme ich mit meiner kleinen ATi Rage zwar nicht ran, aber was solls. Im Anhang sind alle Grafikkarten, die bei mir momentan im Betrieb sind.

Meine geliebte MSI Radeon HD3850 T2D512E-OC, meine Gigabyte Radeon HD6870 Windforce3X, die Radeon 9250 aus meinem Sockel A Rechner, und die kleine ATi Rage 128 Ultra aus meinem ersten PC (Intel P3 Katmai).


----------



## Tommi1 (15. Mai 2013)

EVGA GTX 660 TI+ OC bei der arbeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknesss (15. Mai 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> hier meine süßen, die allerdings schon seit 2 wochen nur rum "idlen"...


Dafür gibt es doch Einstein@home (BOINC). 100%ige Auslatung garantiert 

Eine uralt GPU mit ISA und PCI:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Matrox G450 (AGP)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geforce2 MX 400 (im Bild oben/leistet mir immer noch gut Dienste)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (15. Mai 2013)

Meine neue Errungenschaft.


----------



## Bene11660 (15. Mai 2013)

Cooler Thread! 
Dann will ich auch mal etwas beisteuern, meine HD7970 DCII:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Mai 2013)

Zwei neue Kärtchen haben es zu mir geschafft 
Ich hab übrigens immer noch kein Gehäuse für den ganzen Kram, seh ich gar nicht ein... Funktioniert doch so wunderbar und wenns kalt ist fungiert der Radi super als Heizung 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...95909-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-p5180028.jpg


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Mai 2013)

hier noch eine aus dem Jahr 2009 - ASUS-EN9600GT 512M-D3


----------



## HARDWARECOP (20. Mai 2013)

Darknesss schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es doch Einstein@home (BOINC). 100%ige Auslatung garantiert
> 
> Eine uralt GPU mit ISA und PCI:


 
WOW Weitek-GPUs und Controller. Findet man nicht überall, Respekt  Sicher dass es nicht VESA ist sondern PCI? ^^

Meine GTX260, defekt:


----------



## Tommi1 (21. Mai 2013)

Zotac GTX 670 mit EVGA Backplate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknesss (21. Mai 2013)

HARDWARECOP schrieb:


> WOW Weitek-GPUs und Controller. Findet man nicht überall, Respekt  Sicher dass es nicht VESA ist sondern PCI? ^^


Danke 
Zumindestens passt die Karte sowohl in den ISA (links) Slot, als auch in den PCI Slot (rechts).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Geforce2 MX 400 im ausgebauten Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie schäme ich mich, dass ich keine einzige(!) PCIe GPU besitze. (Eine HD 2000 kann man wohl schlecht fotografieren)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Mai 2013)

Darknesss schrieb:


> Danke
> Zumindestens passt die Karte sowohl in den ISA (links) Slot, als auch in den PCI Slot (rechts).


Schalt den Rechner damit aber lieber nicht an... Auf der Karte steht doch eindeutig "VLB" - VESA Local Bus.


KPOB: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Mai 2013)

Mein neuer Wandschmuck, nur Nägel sind langweilig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oben HD 6970 Sapphire ref. unten GeForce 7800 GTX


----------



## Jarafi (28. Mai 2013)

Die Gigabyte GTX670 4GB OC Windforce 3X


----------



## schmiddi2106 (31. Mai 2013)

MSi GTX 770 Lightning ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LSSJBroly (6. Juni 2013)

New: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 @1GHz+

Der schönste und beste Kühler, den ich je gesehen habe
Im vergleich zum 680-Kühler um welten besser


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Juni 2013)

Radeon HD 7950 vorher & nachher !


----------



## zeta75 (9. Juni 2013)

EVGA GTX660 mit EKL "Peter" . 79XX 
Sollte laut EKL-Angaben nicht passen.Umso länger man aber die Platinen vergleicht.....(GTX570)  Bis auf eine Verkleidung eines DVI Steckers und einige Ramblöcke passt die .Der Kühler sieht natürlich etwas verloren aus auf der Karte
Auf was für Ideen man kommt wenn man zum Nichts tuen verdammt ist,z.B. während eines Hochwassers  Habe diese taktfreudige wendige Karte vorher schon gemocht.Doch durch die im Normalbetrieb sehr leise Radiallüfterung war man beim Gaming irgendwann limitiert .Weil sich die Karte durch das Alugehäuse ganz langsam aufgeheizt  hat. 
Selbst beim ersten Einschalten kein Spulenfiepen nix.......schnurrt!


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juni 2013)

EKL Peter auf 660 xD, wtf da ist der Kühler ja doppelt so lang wie die Karte xD


Alibibild


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommi1 (16. Juni 2013)

Meine neue EVGA GTX 780 in Betrieb:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknesss (16. Juni 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Schalt den Rechner damit aber lieber nicht an... Auf der Karte steht doch eindeutig "VLB" - VESA Local Bus.


Keine Sorge, dass Board ist schon lange abgeraucht, da geht nichts mehr. On-Knopf drücken = keine Reaktion/ absolut tot
Allerdings frage ich mich, wieso dann eig. die Karte dann zumindest mechanisch mit PCI kompatibel ist?

Alibibild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (17. Juni 2013)

RSX aus der Playstation 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (20. Juni 2013)

Ersetzt die alte GTX 470 meines Bruders und steht jetzt seinem FX 6300 zur Seite!


----------



## Bene11660 (27. Juni 2013)

Evga GTX 780



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (29. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein Schmuckstück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. Juni 2013)

Hier dann mal meine beiden​


----------



## Chris2109 (29. Juni 2013)

Heute angekommen  EVGA GTX 770 SuperClocked ACX 25°C idle Temp bei 21° Raumtemperatur und maximal 44°C bei BF3 und CoD:BO2 auf maximalen Details





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (5. Juli 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Tommi1 (5. Juli 2013)

EVGA 780 mit Backplate:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Juli 2013)

*Meine Neuen Schätze:  
3x GTX780
TEIL 1:*


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. Juli 2013)

*Meine Neuen Schätze:  
3x GTX780
TEIL 2:*


----------



## MrWoogey (5. Juli 2013)

Palit Jetstream GTX770 (2048MB)


----------



## ChaOS93 (5. Juli 2013)

Meine noch GTX 550 TI von Gainward (Wird nächsten monat durch eine Gigabyt gtx 760 ersetzt)


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. Juli 2013)

_________


----------



## Anticrist (9. Juli 2013)

GTX 780 Windforce und GTX 780 SC ACX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12308 (12. Juli 2013)

Dann möchte ich auch mal
Ich entschuldige mich vorab für die schlechte Bildqualität aber ich habe leider nicht aufgepasst und das Galaxy S3 falsch eingestellt...

Gigabyte AMD Radeon HD7870 OC & Gainward GTX260²GLH


----------



## Tommi1 (12. Juli 2013)

Meine 780 mal wieder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LSSJBroly (12. Juli 2013)

Nochmal meine, dieses mal mit Backplate


----------



## Tommi1 (12. Juli 2013)

Jaja... Immer diese 780er mit Platte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Juli 2013)

7970 Lightning BE und GTX 780 SC. Beide mit Acceleros und sehr kühl und vor allem angenehm leise.


----------



## Ü50 (14. Juli 2013)

Kleine Sammlung


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. Juli 2013)

Cool 7950GX2, da will ich doch gleich mit einsteigen 

Hier mein 7950GX2 Engineering Sample.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide PCBs sind Rev A0 Boards (180-10602-0000-A00; 180-10502-000-A01) und wurden in der 10. KW 2006 in den USA (siehe MADE IN USA) produziert. Das Bios der Karte trägt die Versionsnummer 5.71.22.17.00. Auf der Rückseite kann man noch einen Rework sehen  Der G71 hat Revision A2.

Erste Review Karten der 7950GX2 stammen aus der 15. KW 2006. Die Revision des unteren PCBs (PCIe) hat sich in A01 geändert und das Bios auf 5.71.22.24.05.


----------



## Löschzwerg (23. Juli 2013)

Öhm... Grafikkarte... ja... BFG Ageia PhysX Beschleuniger!

Ist von einem User aus dem Voodooalert Forum bei mir zu Reparatur. Ein Kondensator war abgerissen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts was ich nicht wieder hinbekommen würde ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (25. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich mal wieder an meinem "Teilespender" zu schaffen gemacht ^^

Da fehle inzwischen so einige Bauteile... aber jetzt kommt es, die Karte läuft immer noch! 

Ich habe gerade eine Voodoo 5 MAC zur Reparatur daheim. Hier ist der Mosfet (Q5) durchgebrannt (und noch so einiges mehr). Daher hab ich mir den Schaltkreis mal genauer angeschaut. Wie die Hauptspannungswandlung (Q1 und Q2 beim großen Elko) stellt dieser kleine Schaltkreis die Versorgungsspannung für die VSA100 Chips zur Verfügung... Damit ist der kleine Schaltkreis eigentlich völlig sinnfrei.

Es gibt allerdings einen Unterschied: Während die Hauptwandlung die Spannung über den Molex bezieht, kommt die Spannung für den Mosfet vom AGP (bzw. PCI) Steckplatz. Man könnte nun meinen die Karte läuft dann ohne Molex... leider nein. Wozu dieser dann dient? Kein Ahnung. Evtl. wollte man so "Startschwierigkeiten" beim Einschalten des PCs verhindern. Die Spannungswandlung mit dem Power Mosfet funktioniert schneller als die Hauptwandlung.

Achja, so sieht eine komplette Karte aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PowerSTAI (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Meine neue ASUS Karte.
Ist noch in Werkszustand.
Wenn der WaKü Kühler kommt, gibt es neu Bilder. 

Ps: 
Löschzwerg, Sehr Interessante Grafikkarten hast du hier Reingestellt.
Alle Achtung, was du alles zwischen deinen Finger bekommst.
Sehr schöne und Seltene Teile hast du da.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (28. Juli 2013)

MSI GTX 770 Lightning 2GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokoli1 (29. Juli 2013)

So, ich wollte hier auch mal was posten 


1. Sapphire ATi Radeon 9250




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Sapphire ATi Radeon 9600Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Cirrus Logic CL-GD5430-QC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Creative 3D Geforce 4 Ti 2400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5. ELSA Nvidia Geforce Riva 128




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. Trident TVGA 8900C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokoli1 (29. Juli 2013)

Und der Rest: 

7. Gainward Nvidia Geforce 6600GT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8. ASUS HD 6950 Direct CU II 2GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (31. Juli 2013)

Mein Engel 

Zotac GTX 680 AMP Edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeta75 (31. Juli 2013)

> Zotac GTX 680 AMP Edition


 oh jeahh giftig! Mag diese mega Pipes Wie hoch fährst Du die wenn ich mal fragen darf?
Dagegen die aus gleichem Hause (noch) langweilig ! Wird aber jetzt schwarz eingekleidet....Proli MK26


----------



## waxed (1. August 2013)

Nach 5 Jahren GTX 260 ... Endlich mal was neues 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (5. August 2013)

3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 in der Revision A2. Von diesen wurden noch eine geringe Stückzahl für OEM Kunden angefertigt und stammen aus der 33. bzw. 35. KW Jahr 2000. Damit sind dies mit die letzten 3dfx Karten aus der "Serienfertigung".

Auch wenn die Karte eine AGP4x Kerbe bzw. AGP Universal Bus haben arbeiten diese V5 maximal mit AGP1x Geschwindigkeit. Fast-Writes und Sideband-Adressing funktioniert ebenfalls nicht. Dies ist begründet durch das SLI Design welches lediglich das PCI66 Protokoll/Spezifikation nutzt.

Bezüglich der Unterstützung der 1.5v (AGP2.0) Signalspannung gegenüber den 3.3v (AGP 1.0) der Rev A1 Karten scheiden sich die Geister. Einem 3dfx Sammler ist eine Karte nach ca. 3 Monaten in einem AGP2.0 only Board gestorben, hat zuvor aber tadellos funktioniert. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt gehen Gerüchte um die Karten würden im Betrieb mit 1.5v langsam sterben... Dieser Meinung kann ich mich allerdings nicht anschließen, denn Voodoo 4 4500 funktionieren auch über sehr lange Zeit problemlos mit einer Signalspannung von 1.5v. Am VSA100 kann es also nicht liegen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Karte des Sammlers schlichtweg per Zufall gestorben (was ja nicht ungewöhnlich ist bei PC Hardware) und jetzt werden hier falsche Schlüsse gezogen. Da die Karten trotz allem sehr selten sind trauen sich die 3dfx Sammler keine weiteren Tests. Ich bin da zugegebenermaßen ebenfalls zurückhaltend, werde aber entsprechende Nachforschungen anstellen und Versuchen von ex-3dfx Entwicklern Infos herauszukitzeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (6. August 2013)

Eine feine neue Karte aus der 700-Serie


----------



## Balthar (7. August 2013)

Meine neue EVGA GeForce GTX 760 ACX Superclocked


----------



## Jarafi (8. August 2013)

Gigabyte GTX780 OC Windforce 3X 450W


----------



## PowerSTAI (14. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier, die Bilder von Umbau der Titan Karte.
Wasserkühler vernickelt und Back plate von AC

Leider sind die Bilder etwas Unscharf Geworden.
Sorry… 

MfG
Power STAI...


----------



## Jarafi (14. August 2013)

Abend, die Gigabyte Geforce TITAN OC .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe die Aufnahme gefällt euch!
Weitere folgen.

Schönen Abend.

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Jarafi (15. August 2013)

Danke , hier noch einige Street-Aufnahmen von der Gigabyte GTX780 Windforce 3X OC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Titan ist noch in der Fotoecke.

Grüße


----------



## Bene11660 (16. August 2013)

Hab mir etwas hübsches aus der Bucht geangelt: Eine GTX 7900 DUO! Eine der längsten Karten der Welt mit über 31cm! 
Gab es nur in OEM Rechnern und kommt nicht so häufig vor.(laut Internet )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adon67 (18. August 2013)

meine gtx 770 von asus xD


----------



## MisterPC (18. August 2013)

Hier Bilder meiner Nvidia Geforce 6600GT (nackt)


----------



## Tommi1 (18. August 2013)

Schnauze voll von der GTX780 gehabt.

Hab mir dafür dann diese geholt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hat ja das "S" hinten dran. Also "Superschnell" anstatt nur "Xtraschnell".
Und ne höhere Zahl hat die auch, als die 780. Damit das allerneuste Model.


Ist natürlich nur ein Scherz.
Die 780 bleibt natürlich. Die 8800 ist meine Ersatzkarte.


----------



## Jarafi (21. August 2013)

Moin , eingie Aufnahmen der GTx TITAN 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Bene11660 (23. August 2013)

*Meine 7900 Duo und ihre 7900 GX2 Schwester *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*Edit: Ich musste herausfinden, dass die kleine anscheinend eine 7950 GX2 ist.*

*Und noch etwas schönes, eine Evga 8800 GTX ACS³ *
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## PowerSTAI (24. August 2013)

Da mich der Löschzwerg Angesteckt hat, mit die Voodoo Karten.   
(Natürlich in Positiven Sinne gemeint)
Hab ich mir bei EBAY so ein gutes stück Ersteigert.  
Um mahl wieder meine alten Games Zocken zu können. 
Sollte in mein Alten Asus P3B ohne Prob Funktionieren.
CPU Power ist P3 650MHz.
Hoffe ich mahl. 

Hier die Bilder von ihr.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Soweit ich weis ist dies eine Revision A.
Kauf Datum von Voodoo 5 5500 ist das Jahre 2001.

Lüfter werde ich, Austauschen gegen neue.
Natürlich gleiche Größe.
Ach so, die Kühler für die RAM wahren schon oben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Power STAI.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. August 2013)

Die Qualität der Bilder ist leider nicht die beste, wurde nur mit dem Handy gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Tommi1 (28. August 2013)

Ich sag mal so...

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nacher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (31. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xfire89x (8. September 2013)

Ne alte asus ATI der x Serie..glaube ich zumindest, ist zu lange her ^^ und die aktuelle HD 7950


----------



## strelok (8. September 2013)

Hier meine neue Gaka.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (8. September 2013)

Thermi Fermi endlich kalt gestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. September 2013)

Cayman XT Sandwich


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. September 2013)

@Jarafi:
Sehr schöne Karte.
Sehr schöne Bilder.

@Bene :
Sieht so aus ,als wenn die Karten Ersticken.
Oder ist dazwischen kein Lüfter??

@Tommi:
Die Titan sieht ja so schon Gut aus.
Aber der Kühlsatz mit Blauer Beleuchtung,Erste Sahne .
Bei mir Werkelt immer noch die HD 6950 Direct CU II.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (13. September 2013)

Um meine aktuelle EVGA 660Ti FTW+ z fotografieren ists zu dunkel, und die ist eh nichts Besonderes.
Dafür spendier ich euch hier drei Makros von alten Karten.

Die beiden Blauen sind von einer alten Sapphire-Karte, Modell unbekannt (liegt in einer Kiste im Keller und stammt aus dem PC eines Freundes), der Schwarze von einer EVGA 450 SC (werkelt jetzt im PC eines Freundes).
Bei letzterem ist der Staub interessant - unmöglich abzubekommen... Keine Ahnung, warum, aber der war echt unmöglich wegzukriegen...


----------



## Schelmiii (14. September 2013)

Meine alte 7970 mit Watercool Full Nickel Kühler.
Kaputt, die neue hat dafür ein schwarzes PCB und die Edelstahlbackplate. Davon leider keine Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (15. September 2013)

Der gute alte GK110 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## braq (16. September 2013)

EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (18. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (19. September 2013)

MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr IV Gaming 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (19. September 2013)

Die erste ist schon da .....zweite folgt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WaldemarE (21. September 2013)

mein altes und mein neues


----------



## eRaTitan (21. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (24. September 2013)

Was kommt nach 1 ? ....richtig 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (26. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chlorum (27. September 2013)

Meine defekte 570  
Sind aber nur Amateur aufnahmen 
Von der 7970 gibts dann bessere


----------



## eRaTitan (29. September 2013)

GTX 690


----------



## ULKi22 (29. September 2013)

Mein neues Schätzchen, leider bremst die CPU recht stark ohne OC und OC läuft nicht wirklich stabil :


----------



## Jarafi (2. Oktober 2013)

Die GTX Titan von Gigabyte


----------



## WuBomber411 (13. Oktober 2013)

*Sapphire X1950 Pro (AGP)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Sapphire HD 7770 VaporX OC vs. Gigabyte HD 7950 WF3 (Rev.1)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ujmoskito (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal meine neueste(n) Errungenschaft(en). Meine drei EVGA GTX580 wurden durch die EVGA GTX780 SC ACX ersetzt. Und schliesslich eingebaut in Aktion, die EVGA Pro SLI Bridge ist mittlerweile auch für 3-Way SLI erhältlich:


----------



## XE85 (16. Oktober 2013)

Neues Spielzeug ist angekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab leider keine bessere kamera, geb das geld wohl für "wichtigere Sachen" aus.

mfg


----------



## xCiRE007x (22. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöne Karte.. geht aber aufgrund der nicht passenden Fittings und des verbogenen PCB in die RMA... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Oktober 2013)

Oh Mann, EVGA ist auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren oder? 

Hier mal eine Auswahl meiner schöneren Bilder der vergangenen Jahre, da hängen ganz schön Erinnerungen dran  Alles unbearbeitet so von der Kamera, ich bin da nicht gerade talentiert^^


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Oktober 2013)

KFA² GTX 680 OC LTD V4 günstig aus der Bucht gefischt und den PC von Schatz endlich Final in Weiß, sie war begeistert!    BF4 kann komm!


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (26. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. Oktober 2013)

So hätte der perfekte VSA100 Launch ausgesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Beschränkung auf Boards mit AGP 3.3V Unterstützung. Die Revision A2 der Voodoo 5 5500 bleibt zudem angenehm kühl, im Gegensatz zur normalen V5.


----------



## W3SSI (27. Oktober 2013)

R9 280x trifft GTX 580, leider geht kein pysikx, daher sinnlos^^


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Oktober 2013)

Sch**** auf High End, wenn man Oldschool haben kann ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wer weiß was das für ne Karte ist ?


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Oktober 2013)

Das sollte sie sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (6. November 2013)

Gigabyte R9 270X OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3x Rendition Veritè:
Links eine normale Diamond Stealth II S220 mit einem V2100, mittig ein Referenz-Board mit V1000 und rechts die Bonnie & Clyde Kombikarte von Jazz Multimedia. Im Hintergrund die rgb-Pixelelemente meines LCD-TVs.


----------



## Jarafi (9. November 2013)

MSI GTX770 Gaming.

Das Wasser ist echt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (9. November 2013)

7970 Matrix


----------



## Jbfem (12. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (12. November 2013)

Hier mal meine EVGA GTX 760 WAKÜ mit Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 670 / 760 G1/. Und ihre Schwester kommt bald! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roschnie (13. November 2013)

Hier mal meine neue Errungenschaft  (Bilder sind mit Lumia 800 gemacht )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2013)

Ein wenig Retro: Das Thema 512bit-SI ist ja wieder top aktuell. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vegeta95 (22. November 2013)

Psscht nicht stören


----------



## Löschzwerg (27. November 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ein wenig Retro: Das Thema 512bit-SI ist ja wieder top aktuell.



Yeah Zonki, da ziehe ich gleich mit  Interessant an deiner Karte ist der Kühler mit 3 heatpipes, die habe ich nur vereinzelt in den frühen Batches der HD 2900 Xt gesehen. Im Normalfall ist hier ein Kühler mit 2 heatpipes und einer Vapor Chamber verbaut.

Jetzt aber meine Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 => Mal wieder ein Engineering Sample  Der R600 ist aber schon in finaler Version verbaut. Mit KW 05 2007 dürfte das, vermute ich zumindest, eine der ersten R600 der A13 Revision sein.

ATi Radeon HD 2900 XT 512MB GDDR3 => R600 Rev. A13; PCB Date KW. *07* 2007; *Made in Canada*

Morgen gibt es dann detaillierte Vergleichsbilder zu meiner HD 2900 XT KW 10 2007



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rabit (27. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pixekgod (30. November 2013)

vorher - nachher


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. Dezember 2013)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Morgen gibt es dann detaillierte Vergleichsbilder zu meiner HD 2900 XT KW 10 2007



...hat mal wieder länger gedauert 

Hier noch einmal beide Karten im Vergleich (2900XT KW 10 2007 vs 2900XT KW 07 2007)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> (oben 1007, unten 0707) So erkennt man zunächst recht wenig. Die 0707 hat eine dunklere Färbung der Lüfterabdeckung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Auch das PCB zeigt keine äußerlichen Unterschiede (zumindest habe ich noch keine entdeckt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Der Kühler ist dafür umso interessanter. Man erkennt ganz deutlich, der Kühler der 0707 ist noch nicht final. Die Lackierung ist bei weitem nicht so sauber und das finale Design setzt auf 2 heatpipes und eine Vapor Chamber und anstelle von 3 heatpipes. Beim Lüfter setzte ATi ebenfalls auf einen anderen Hersteller.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Die beiden Engineering Tags der Karten (links 1007, rechts 0707). Made in Canada  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> (links 1007, rechts 0707) Beide R600 liegen in der finalen A13 Revision vor.


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. Dezember 2013)

Sorry fürs Doppelpost, aber heute ist Bonustime 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2013)

@Löschzwerg: Auf den 2900 Pro ist aber standardmäßig der 3-Heatpipe-Kühler verbaut oder? Meine hat jedenfalls einen, KW 17/07. Sehr früh, dafür dass die Pros erst im Herbst kamen, oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass das PCB (weil identisch mit XT) schon früher gefertigt wurde? Ganz normale Consumer-Karte aus dem Laden, also vermutlich nichts besonderes. Hab noch zwei defekte zuhause, da könnte ich auch nochmal vergleichen (XT und Pro mit 256 SI)

Alibilder (halbnackte 4850x2 und eine seltene Number Nine Revolution3D 4MB PCI:


----------



## Wiggo (11. Dezember 2013)

Brav in Reih und Glied HD7730, HD7850 PCS+, R9 270X Devil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cane87 (11. Dezember 2013)

Heute gab's wieder Neuzuwachs. Bald kommen auch noch bessere Bilder


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2013)

Kampf der Giganten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony130 (18. Dezember 2013)

mein herzstück 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImpulseZ (18. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal noch bisschen mehr Retro. Ein Pixelschubser von ATI aus dem Jahre 1994, die ATI mach64 GX:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was genau das ist weiß ich nicht mehr. Ich schätze mal eine alte GeForce der 6000er Reihe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (19. Dezember 2013)

Mein selfmade AGP1.0 zu PCI33/66 Adapter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mehr wissen will klickt auf den Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## type_o (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab da auch noch ein wenig Retro:


----------



## Joselman (20. Dezember 2013)

MSI GTX 780 TF aber ohne den TF Kühler.


----------



## xfire89x (25. Dezember 2013)

was man so beim ausmisten wiederfindet hehe


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (29. Dezember 2013)

mal was neues


----------



## Frankie2510 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal meine EVGA GTX Titan mit Accelero Hybrid und EVGA Backplate.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. Dezember 2013)

SLI ist schon was feines


----------



## der8auer (30. Dezember 2013)

Mal etwas mein Grafikkarten- und Mainboard-Lager aufgeräumt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (30. Dezember 2013)

EVGA GTX780 SC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axonia (4. Januar 2014)

Die EVGA sieht wirklich hübsch aus. 


TI
8800GTX/GTS
5770
9800GT
Voodoo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Januar 2014)

Vor ein paar Tagen war mein kleiner Bruder hier und hat eine GTX 470 SOC zum testen mitgebracht. Und dieses Relikt ebenso:

Sapphire ATI X1950 Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die X1950 wollte zuerst nicht, hat kein Bild ausgegeben. Bei genauerem hinsehen habe ich dann die kleinen Schiebeschalter entdeckt und einfach auf gut Glück umgeschaltet. 
Jetzt läuft die Karte und scheint auch soweit keinerlei Schäden zu haben.

Nun wird das gute Stück beiseite gelegt und als "Notfallkarte" genutzt.

kleiner nachtrag: nach einer gründlichen reinigung ist die karte nur noch halb so unerträglich, aber trotzdem im idle immernoch lauter als eine moderne karte mit gutem custom-kühler unter last. ich glaube, diese karte kennt noch keine lüftersteuerung


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Januar 2014)

Warum hat ATI die Chips eigentlich immer auf dem Kopf xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Kaputt -.-
die Nvidia wird als Quadro FX 8300 erkannt


----------



## vinyard (6. Januar 2014)

Ist Sie Nicht Schön 
GTX 780


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## Benie (6. Januar 2014)

1. Reihe: SIS-6326 PCI , SIS-6326 AGP , PINE-XP3800 AGP
2. Reihe: FASTWARE-TNT1 AGP, XFX-FX5200 AGP, WINFAST-4200TI AGP
3. Reihe: PALIT-7600GT AGP, SAPPHIRE-9800Pro AGP, SPARKLE-GTX570 PCI-E

Nicht auf dem Bild sind ne EVGA-7800GS AGP, PALIT-GTX260 PCI-E, MSI GTX770 PCI-E

Sorry für die miese Bildqualität


----------



## Masterchief79 (6. Januar 2014)

*Hatte heute morgen eine Idee für diesen Thread, und zwar werde ich ein bisschen Geschichtsstunde mit euch machen *
Statt sich immer nur die aktuellen Karten anzugucken, ist es doch auch interessant, sich mal die Hardware vergangenger Zeiten wieder ins Gedächtnis zu rufen und die technische Entwicklung zu betrachten, die sich seitdem vollzogen hat. Den Weg, den die Industrie beschritten hat, finde ich gerade vor dem Hintergrund der heutigen 7-Milliarden-Transistoren-Monster einfach nur faszinierend.
*Drum gibts von nun von mir jeden Tag (mehr oder weniger regelmäßig) eine neue Grafikkarte, mit Fotos und 3D Mark Test, aus meiner Sammlung. *

Ein paar Worte noch vorneweg: Mein Unterbau besteht aus einem ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2, einem QX6700@3,52GHz und 2GB DDR2 Ram (um die Karten möglichst nicht zu bremsen). Erstmal werde ich als Leistungsreferenz beim 3D Mark 2001 SE bleiben. Das Board unterstützt leider keine AGP 2x-Karten, also bleiben die erstmal außen vor. Ich werd mich von ganz alt vorarbeiten bis zu den "neueren" Modellen. Die wichtigsten Infos kriegt ihr kurz zusammengefasst (Anschlüsse, Kühlung usw. spare ich mir, sieht man ja auf den Bildern dann). Dazu werde ich euch immer noch ein wenig Hintergrundinfos zu der jeweiligen Zeit und der jeweiligen Hardware geben (auch wenn ich sie nicht selbst miterlebt habe, also seht mir das vielleicht nach ) Die Baujahre 1985 und älter werden diese Hardware vielleicht sogar noch  selbst benutzt haben, anderen (jüngeren) Usern ist das, was ich hier  schreibe, vielleicht völlig neu.

Dann quatsch ich jetzt auch gar nicht länger und wir fangen an mit:

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 1: _Gigabyte GV-AG32S_

Relase: 1999
Chip: ATi Rage Pro (250nm)
3D: DirectX 6.0
Ram: 32MB DDR
Takt: 120/240MHz
01 Score: 550 marks

Den ATi Rage Pro Chip (ursprünglich für AGP 2x konzipiert, und hier von Gigabyte auf ein AGP 4x kompatibles Board gesetzt), werden wohl viele noch kennen. Es gab einfach zu viele verschiedene Modelle, die alle ATi Rage hießen - ich hab den Überblick jedenfalls schon lange verloren. Der Chip ist DX6 und damit 3D-fähig. Dieses Modell ist für einen Rage-Chip relativ leistungsstark und bekam 32MB DDR (! DDR = Double Data Rate) Ram an die Seite gestellt, eigentlich ein echter Overkill - die meisten Karten kamen auch zwei-drei Jahre später noch mit SDR (Single Data Rate) Ram aus. Eine leistungsstarke CPU war damals deswegen notwendig, weil die GPUs selbst noch kein "T&L" (Transform&Lighting) konnten. Fun Fact: Der Begriff "GPU" wurde damals von Nvidia eingeführt und beschreibt einen Grafikprozessor, der T&L beherrscht und eine Mindestanzahl von Transistoren hat (was rein zufällig auf deren gerade erschienenes Topmodell, die GeForce 256, zutraf ). T&L musste so also von der CPU berechnet werden. Weil ich für alles einen QX6700 benutze, können die 3D Mark-Ergebnisse nebenbei bemerkt durchaus stark von damaligen Werten abweichen, weil der nun mal doch etwas stärker ist als ein Pentium 2 oder so. 

Bin gespannt wie meine Idee ankommt 

Bild + GPU-Z (und ein Bild meines Testsystems):


----------



## McZonk (6. Januar 2014)

*Sorry, aber Bilderthread! Beiträge ohne Bilder wurden entsprechend der Forenregeln ausgeblendet.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1170 (6. Januar 2014)

Meine alte Gainward GTX 680 und meine neue Gigabyte 780 ti 

PS:Ich hoffe ich habe bei dem Bilder einfügen alles richtig gemacht ;D


----------



## Delusa (7. Januar 2014)

so die hab ich gerade so rumliegen.


----------



## aliriza (7. Januar 2014)

wundervolle Zotac GTX 770 AMP Edition


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2014)

So, weiter gehts mit:

 Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 2: _ATi Rage Fury Pro_

Relase: 2000
Chip: ATi Rage 128 Pro (250nm)
3D: DirectX 6.0
Ram: 32MB SDR
Takt: 120/140MHz
01 Score: 920 marks

Dieses Modell war ursprünglich an Gamer gerichtet und lag auf einem Niveau mit der Riva TNT2 M64. Es ähnelt dem Gigabyte Modell von gestern, allerdings mit etwas höher getaktetem SDR Ram. Der Leistungsunterschied dürfte sich geringfügig in der höheren Taktfrequenz, aber eher in dem älteren (und daher für den 3D Mark 01 vermutlich geeigneteren) Treiber widerspiegeln. Ich benutze hier standardmäßig und der Einfachheit halber die Treiber, die XP für die Karten automatisch installiert. Trotzdem reicht es für eine Leistungseinschätzung, denn ob 500 oder 1000 Punkte macht heutzutage den Braten auch nicht mehr fett.  Eigentlich sollte das Gigabyte Modell aber nicht viel langsamer sein - es kommen jedenfalls dieselben Chips zum Einsatz (Rage 128 Pro). Trotz AGP 4x Slot-Kompatiblität lässt sich die Karte nicht mit 4x betreiben, dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz wenns in 3D geht. 2x geht allerdings. 
Hervorzuheben ist noch die Ausstattung dieses Boards, da nicht nur ein VGA-Ausgang, sondern dank ATi Rage Theater Zusatzchip auch noch S-Video Out bzw. Composite In/Out vorhanden sind.


----------



## Jarafi (7. Januar 2014)

Abend,

MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr Gaming OC .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

Hiho,

2 EVGA GTX580 SC SLI mit einer Zotac GTX560 PhysX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. Januar 2014)

Hier ist meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EVGA GTX760 2GB SC


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2014)

Moin,

hier noch einige Shots der GTX760 Gaming 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RofflLol (8. Januar 2014)

Die gute alte AMD Radeon X1600 Pro 512MB PCI-E muss sich jetzt Leider verabschieden da eine GTX260 ins Haus kommt. (sie läuft noch bis zum 11Januar im PC)... Ein Paar ehren Fotos ^^ Sie hat gute Dienste geleistet wird aber bald Verkaufe.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 3: _Asus AGP-V3800M 32MB Pure_

Release: 1999
Chip: Riva TNT2 M64 - NV5 (250nm)
3D: DirectX 6.0 / OpenGL 1.1
Ram: 32MB SD-Ram
Takt: 125/125MHz
01 Score: 769 marks

Nun zur ersten Nvidia-Grafikkarte meiner Sammlung für AGP 4x, der Asus-Adaption der Riva TNT2 M64. TNT heißt der Chip nicht, weil das dort in Kalifornien alles ACDC Fans sind, sondern steht für TwinTexel. Riva bedeutet nebenbei bemerkt *R*eal-time *I*nteractive *V*ideo and *A*nimation, ein Verweis darauf, dass es sich um eine 3D-Grafikkarte handelt (das bedeutet nicht, dass sie ein dreidimensionales Bild erzeugen kann, sondern, dass sie dazu fähig ist, mehr oder weniger komplexe Polygon-Modelle zu berechnen). Der Grundstein der Nvidia-Architektur, der sogenannte "NV1", kam 1995 auf den Markt und besaß diese Eigenschaft noch nicht - er konnte zwar 3D-Modell-Berechnung, diese basierte aber nicht auf Polygonen (Dreiecken), sondern auf den komplexeren "Nurbs". Der NV5 auf dieser Karte ist die "modernere" Variante des Ur-Riva (NV3), dieser wurde noch in 350nm Strukturbreite gefertigt, besaß nur eine Renderpipeline und 3,5 Millionen Transistoren. Er kam auf der Riva 128 zum Einsatz. Die Riva TNT2 bietet hingegen zwei Renderpipelines und geschätzte 15 Millionen Transistoren - *das ist immerhin ein Fünfhunderstel von dem, was eine Radeon R9 290X hat!* 
Diese Karte hier bekommt von Asus 32MB SD-Ram an die Seite gestellt, der gegenüber den Referenzvorgaben von 143MHz etwas niedriger (125MHz) getaktet ist. Wie sich das in der Leistung niederschlägt, werden wir mit dem morgigen Modell sehen 
Den Kühler habe ich von einer Asus Geforce 256 genommen, er wurde identisch auf der Asus Riva TNT2 M64 eingesetzt (dort habe ich keinen Originalkühler). Daher passt der Lüfteranschluss nicht, nicht wundern


----------



## ghost13 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Zwecks Reinigung wurde auch gleich Frische Leiter Paste von Arctic Cooling aufgetragen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast mir stets gute Dienste erwiesen<3 Nun werde ich Dich, in den Ruhestand setzen. Ein Glanzvoller Abgang!


- Am Montag ist es dann soweit: Die Neue Pixelschleuder wird Ihren Dienst antreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gigabyte R9 280X OC Battlefield 4 Edition. 319.- Sfr (10 stutz Aufpreis für BF4)

Das neue Jahr gleich mit neuer Power beginnen


----------



## Masterchief79 (9. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 4: _ELSA Erazor III LT G_

Release: 2000
Chip: Riva TNT2 M64 - NV5 (250nm)
3D: DirectX 6.0 / OpenGL 1.1
Ram: 32MB SD-Ram
Takt: 125/143MHz
01 Score: 923 marks

Auch die heutige Karte basiert auf dem Riva TNT2 M64 mit 32MB SD Ram, diesmal allerdings von ELSA statt von Asus. Der Unterschied zwischen den Karten ist dennoch recht offensichtlich: Das PCB ist deutlich kleiner und dementsprechend kostengünstiger zu produzieren gewesen (diese Karte ist auch erst Ende 2000 produziert worden, statt Anfang 2000 wie die Asus - für Eigendesigns also reichlich Zeit). ELSA verbaut darüber hinaus Ram eines anderen Herstellers und taktet diesen um 17MHz höher. Klingt nicht nach viel, bringt aber was, wie ihr am 3D Mark Ergebnis ja auch seht - diese popeligen 17MHz (Taktsteigerung von gut 13%) machen interessanterweise eine Steigerung des Ergebnisses um über 20% aus. Da der Core gleich getaktet ist, lässt sich daraus nur schließen, dass der Riva TNT2 M64 extrem bandbreitenlimitiert ist. Dies wurde von Nvidia aber auch beabsichtigt: Der Chip wurde künstlich beschnitten und bietet (wie der Name andeutet) nur ein 64 bit Speicherinterface, während der Vollausbau des Riva TNT2 128 bit hat.
Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht noch die gute Übertaktbarkeit dieses Chips, statt 125/143 lassen sich ohne weitere Modifikationen 165/180 stabil betreiben - von den Frequenzen her ähnlich einer TNT2 Ultra (150/183). Das kleinere SI macht einem leistungstechnisch aber weiterhin einen kleinen Strich durch die Rechnung, sodass die Taktraten nicht direkt vergleichbar sind. Der Leistungszuwachs kann sich trotzdem sehen lassen: Der Score klettert von 920 auf über 1300 Punkte, eine Steigerung von über 40%. Der Kühler ist im Vergleich zur Asus-Karte angeklebt (wie auch prinzipiell noch üblich zu dieser Zeit).


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 5: _Gigabyte GV-AV32S (Radeon 7000)

_Release: Frühjahr 2001
Chip: RV100 (180nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0
Ram: 32MB SD-Ram
Takt: 150/150MHz
01 Score: 1597 marks

So, nächtliche Präsentation heute, aber dafür um chronologische Tabelle ergänzt: Bei der Radeon 7000 handelt es sich um die erste ATi-Grafikkarte mit hardwareseitigem Transform&Lighting (wir erinnern uns, das musste vorher softwareseitig durch die meist viel langsamere CPU berechnet werden). Mit TnL wurde auch die heute noch aktuelle Bezeichnung der "Radeon"-Grafikkarten eingeführt (ehemals sollte sie Rage 6C heißen). Das war vor 13 Jahren, der Produktname hat sich also schon quasi ewig im Markt gehalten 
Mit der Unterstützung von TnL ist sie auch die erste ATi-DX7-Grafikkarte bisher. Die Radeon 7000 setzt auf den RV100-Chip mit 3 Renderpipelines. Dies ist das Budget-Modell des High-End Chips des R100 (Radeon 7200). Zu dieser Zeit hatte Nvidia schon lange die GeForce 256 auf dem Markt (Launch Januar 2000), die für ihre Zeit extrem leistungsfähig und extrem teuer war (über 3500 3D Marks, ab 600 DMark), und von ATi erst mit der Radeon 7200 über ein Jahr später eingeholt werden konnte. Die Radeon 7000 trat gegen die Midrange-Modelle der GeForce2 Serie an, wie z.B. die GeForce 2MX/2MX 200.
Es ist schwierig, einen Überblick über diese Zeit zu geben, weil in sehr kurzer Zeit sehr viel passierte. Kurz zusammengefasst war das im Wesentlichen folgendes (chronologische Reihenfolge):



Januar 2000: Nvidia bringt die schnelle, und teure GeForce 256 als erste DX7-Karte mit hardwareseitigem TnL, die (leistungstechnisch) ein Dreivierteljahr konkurrenzlos dasteht. Sie löst die Riva TNT2-Serie ab. Es wird sogar der brandneue DDR-Standard unterstützt, der nochmal ein starkes Plus an Leistung aus der Karte kitzelt. Der Chip wird in 220nm gefertigt.
April-August 2000: Nur 3-6 Monate nach der 256 tritt Nvidia nach und nach die nächste Generation in Form von GeForce 2 MX, GTS und Ultra los, die die Messlatte noch einmal deutlich nach oben legen (allesamt 180nm). ATi hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch kein DX7-Modell auf dem Markt, hängt also quasi 2 Generationen zurück. (Fun Fact: GTS kommt von GigaTexelShader und hat daher in neueren Produktbezeichnungen eigentlich nicht mehr das geringste verloren.)
Herbst 2000: ATi kehrt sich endlich von Rage ab und releast mit der Radeon 7200 (R100) seinerseits die erste DX7-Karte und den direkten Konkurrenten zur GeForce 256/GeForce 2 GTS.
März 2001: Zeitgleich releasen die Hersteller die Radeon 7000 bzw. die GeForce 2MX 200.
Sommer 2001: Der R100 wird auf 150nm geschrumpft, höher getaktet, und als RV 200 (Radeon 7500) als Gegenspieler der GeForce 2 Ultra auf den Markt gebracht.
Herbst 2001: Die wiederum nächste Generation (Nummer 3 in 1,5 Jahren) wird herausgebracht. Nvidia bringt die GeForce 3 (und später 3Ti 200 bzw. 3Ti 500), während ATi (diesmal zum Glück vorbereitet) mit der leistungsstarken Radeon 8500 kontert. Diese unterstützt erstmals DX8, es ging also wirklich Schlag auf Schlag - bei dieser Generation handelt es sich auch wirklich um ein reines High-End-Rennen, es gibt von beiden Herstellern nur jeweils diesen einen Chip.
Insgesamt lässt sich für den geschilderten Zeitraum von 1,5 Jahren eine Leistungssteigerung der jeweiligen Topmodelle (gemessen am 3D Mark 2001) von ca. 2000 (ATi Rage Fury Maxx) auf ca. 11000 (GeForce 3Ti 500) festhalten, also 550%! Der Fertigungsprozess wurde von 250 auf 150nm heruntergeschraubt.


So weit erstmal, ist schon genug fürs erste^^ Die chronologische Reihenfolge ist wichtig, um die Karten vernünftig historisch einordnen zu können - ich hoffe das hilft ein bisschen, ist schon selbst schwer genug da durchzusteigen  Die Tage werden die ganzen Karten auch noch präsentiert und hier entsprechend verlinkt, damit ihr einen besseren Eindruck bekommt. Da ich bei der Vorstellung nach Leistung vorgehe, kann man da leicht durcheinander kommen. Für Nvidia gibt es da auch die hilfreiche Liste auf Wikipedia: Liste der Nvidia-Grafikprozessoren


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Eine schöne XFX GeForce GTX 260 575M Core Edition. Mein Schätzchen was leider noch nicht in Verwendung war Daten wurden von GPU-Z von Kumpel abgelesen.  Hübsch Gell ^^ schon etwas älter hat mich aber lieb angelächert ^^ und wollte gekauft werden  achja die Grafikkarte wiegt 1,1kg  heftig ^^

VRam: 898MB
Speicherart: (G)DDR3 
Chiptakt: 576MHz
Speichtertakt: 1000MHz
Shadertakt: 1242MHz
Chip: GT200 (D10U-20)
Speicherinterface: 448bit
Steamprozessoren: 216 - Textureneinheiten: 72
Fertigung: 65nm
Maximaler Verbrauch: 182Watt
DirectX:10.0 - Shadermodel:4.0
Schnittstelle: PCI-E 2.0 x16
Besonderheiten: HDCP, 3-Wege-SLi


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Januar 2014)

Und dann gehts auch schon weiter mit Runde 6:

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 6: _Gainward GeForce 2 MX200 

_Release: Frühjahr 2001
Chip: NV11 (180nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0
Ram: 64MB SD-Ram
Takt: 175/143MHz
01 Score: 1341 marks

Wie schon im letzten Post erklärt, wurde die GeForce 2 MX200 zeitgleich mit der Radeon 7000 releast und fungierte als ihr Konkurrent. Im 3D Mark 01 kommt die Gainward-Adaption an die Leistung dieser aber nicht ganz heran (habe verschiedene Treiber getestet, die Radeon ist eindeutig schneller). Die Karte benutzt den NV11, also den kleinen GeForce2 Chip. Ab GeForce 2 GTS kam der "große" NV15 zum Einsatz, der 4 Pipes und 2 TMUs (Texture Mapping Units) bot. Der NV11 hat deren nur jeweils 2 und ist entsprechend langsamer. Zusätzlich wurde das Speicherinterface von 128 auf 64 bit halbiert, dafür war der Preis mit knapp 100$ damals auch entsprechend niedrig. Zum Vergleich: Die Radeon 7000 kostete in der vorgestellten SD-Ram-Version rund 110$.
Gainward verdoppelt hier allerdings die angedachte Speichermenge von 32 auf 64MB SD-Ram. Die erbrachte Mehrleistung dürfte sich dank dem beschnittenen SI und dem kleineren NV11 im Allgemeinen aber in Grenzen halten. Das Spiel kennt man ja auch von heute noch gut: Bevor der größere Speicher durch Kantenglättung, bessere Texturen o.ä. überhaupt genutzt werden kann, geht der GPU schon längst die Puste aus. Darüber hinaus taktet der Speicher mit 143MHz auch noch deutlich geringer als die Referenz, die Herstellervorgabe liegt bei 166MHz. Daher habe ich zwei Benchmarks durchgeführt: Beim zweiten ist der Speicher auf 166MHz übertaktet, um die Leistung des Referenzmodells zu simulieren. Mit 1593 Punkten ist sie dann mit der Radeon 7000 (1597 marks) derartig gleichauf, dass es schon fast lachhaft ist.  Dazu sei vielleicht noch kurz gesagt, dass der 3DMark 01 mit mehr Speicher nichts anfangen kann, mit schnellerem aber schon. In realen Spielesituationen waren die 64MB vielleicht schon eher lohnenswert. 

Im Bildervergleich seht ihr zwei Karten, die zweite ist die Leadtek Adaption der MX200 und basiert ganz auf Referenzvorgaben - hat allerdings einen PCI-Slot. Und ist defekt, daher bloß als Anschauungsmaterial.


----------



## _chiller_ (12. Januar 2014)

Meine HD5450 die ich etwas getunt habe 

Bild 1-4 sind quasi der Originalzustand, dann habe ich die Speicherbausteine auf der Rückseite mit kleinen Kühlern versehen. Auf der Vorderseite habe ich einen alten Boxedkühler von Intel genommen, den Lüfter vom Kühler getrennt und die Pushpins abgebrochen. Mit ein paar Kabelbindern hält dieser jetzt sogar auf dem Passivkühler 

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, die Karte läuft jetzt mit 41Grad unter Volllast(inklusive OC).
Die Standard-Taktraten liegen bei der Karte bei 650/500MHz, ich hab sie in Moment bei satten 900/900MHz laufen


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Januar 2014)

@chiller: Voltmod druff und ab die 5870 überholen 
So fängts an, irgendwann erwischt man sich dann dabei, wie man Prolimatech-CPU-Towerkühler mit Kabelbindern auf die GPU strippt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bild geklaut von poparamiro von HWBot: poparamiro`s 3DMark03 score: 1679 marks with a Parhelia 256Mb, hatte ich noch im Kopf vom Parhelia benchen)


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. Januar 2014)

Wir kommen zu Tag 7 und zu einer etwas spezielleren Karte als die bisher vorgestellten *Trommelwirbel*


Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 7: _ELSA Erazor X A-32 (GeForce 256 SDR)

_Release: Herbst 1999
Chip: NV10 (220nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0 / OpenGL 1.2
Ram: 32MB SD-Ram
Takt: 120/166MHz
01 Score: 2665 marks

Kommen wir zur viel gerühmten und schon öfters erwähnten GeForce 256, hier von ELSA im Eigendesign und mit SD-Ram. Dieser Chip ist eine kleine Legende: Er ist der erste DX7 Chip überhaupt - TnL fähig, kann sogar mit DDR-Ram bestückt werden und ist für die damalige Zeit unglaublich leistungsfähig - mit DDR Speicher kommt sogar nochmal eine ganze Schippe oben drauf. 4 Pipes und 1 TMU sorgen in der Mischung für 23 Millionen Transistoren und einen Kaufpreis von 529DM zum Start. Wir befinden uns hier immer noch im Jahr 1999, sprich vor der Jahrtausendwende. ATi wurde vom NV10 mit heruntergelassenen Hosen erwischt, hing mit der Technik weit hinterher, und konnte im High-End-Segment nicht mehr mitreden. Sie konnten nur mit der Rage Fury Maxx "kontern", die aus zwei Rage 128 Chips auf einem PCB bestand. Diese konnte aber immer noch kein TnL, kam von der Leistung nicht heran und hieß außerdem nicht GeForce, und ging so mehr oder weniger unter. 
Die GeForce 256 wurde dann schließlich von Nvidia selbst in der Gestalt der GeForce 2 ersetzt, auf die ATi dann (wie in der Tabelle schon beschrieben) im Herbst 2000 die ATi Radeon 7200 bringen konnte, also zum Glück nicht vollständig den Anschluss verlor. Auch wenn das Desktop-Segment zunehmend schlechter aussah, konnten viele Chip noch im OEM-Segment abgesetzt werden, wo die Rage Chips als IGPs und ähnliches verwendet wurden.

Die ELSA Erazor A X-32 bietet darüber hinaus die Möglichkeit, eine (sogar drahtlose) 3D-Shutterbrille anzuschließen - damit könnt ihr dann 15 Jahre alte Spielerklassiker dreidimensional erleben. Der Lüfter ist relativ leise, der Kühlkörper relativ groß. Ich mag die Karte eigentlich sehr, sie ist irgendwie was besonderes 
Den Kühlkörper kriegt man nicht ab, das Bild des Chips ist daher von einer anderen Karte und schonmal als Spoiler für morgen zu verstehen


----------



## bloodhound01 (12. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch mal geschaut was ich so noch finden kann bei mir 

Da hätten wir eine Hercules GeForce2 Ti, Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro/XT (ka.^^) Passiv gekühlt, HIS X850-XT PE
HIS HD 5750, 8800GTX (R.I.P) und meine kleine GTX580 mit ACIII drauf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axonia (12. Januar 2014)

Die mittlerweile etwas in die Tage gekommene Stromschluckende und extreme warme GTX 590 gegen das aktuelle Flaggschiff von Nvidia. Die 780Ti
Die arme 590 sollte aber vllt mal etwas vom Staub befreut werden, dann sollte sie ein wenig kühler und leiser werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 8: _Asus __AGP-V6800 32/64MB DDR (GeForce 256 DDR)
_
Release: Herbst 1999
Chip: NV10 (220nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0 / OpenGL 1.2
Ram: 32MB SD-Ram
Takt: 120/300MHz
01 Score: 3617 marks

Heute dann wie angekündigt das Review für den NV10 Chip in Kombination mit DDR Speicher - in Form der Asus V6800-Deluxe. Hier sieht man nun, wie leistungsfähig der Chip wirklich für einen Pre-2000-Chip ist: Über 3600 Punkte erzielt die Karte im 3D Mark 01. Oder _die Karten_ sollte man wohl sagen, denn ja, ich habe zwei davon.  Eine mit 32MB und eine mit 64MB DDR Speicher. Mit einem Neupreis von 689DM hat Asus sich das Paket aber auch ordentlich bezahlen lassen. Die Karte mit 64MB Speicher kostete gar über 800DM zum Start.
Zur Hintergrundgeschichte ist ja mittlerweile genug gesagt, daher zu den Unterschieden zwischen den beiden Karten:

Die erste heißt mit vollem Namen Asus AGP-V6800 Deluxe 32MB DDR. Ich habe das Glück, diese Rarität inklusive Zubehör und OVP mein Eigen nennen zu können, und das kann sich sehen lassen: Asus legt ein Spiele-Paket, kostenlose Software-Vollversionen, natürlich Treiber und Utilities und die Karte selbst bei. Das besondere Schmankerl sind allerdings die beiden 3D-Shutterbillen, mit denen man Spiele um die Jahrtausendwende in 800x600 in vollwertigem 3D erleben kann  Dementsprechend vollgepackt sind PCB und Slotblende dann auch. Der Speicher verteilt sich auf beide Seiten und sowieso sitzen viele Bauteile auf der Rückseite der Karte - sehr unüblich für die damalige Zeit, was man auch sieht, wenn ihr euch mal die bisherigen Bilder der Rückseiten anschaut.

Die zweite heißt dann Asus AGP-V6800 Pure 64MB DDR (sprich ohne Deluxe-Paket und ohne 3D-Brillen). Von dieser habe ich auch "nur" das Handbuch und CDs. Selber Chip, doppelter Speicher. Das PCB ist hier deutlich einfacher gehalten, da eine Menge Features fehlen: Composite Out, SVideo Out, SVideo In und VR Out findet man im Gegensatz zur 32MB Version auf dieser Karte nicht. So verteilen sich die Bausteine dieses Mal auch bloß auf der Vorderseite. Der 3D Mark Score ist mit 3505 Punkten interessanterweise etwas niedriger, wahrscheinlich hat der Speicher nicht so straffe Latenzen - der Takt ist jedenfalls identisch.

Es waren High-End-Karten ohne Kompromisse. Auch die VGA-Signalqualität ist exzellent, zumindest bei der 32MB Version gleichwertig mit Matrox-Karten (zur Info: bei manchen AGP-Grakas ist das Bild leicht verschliert und Text wirkt verschwommen. Bei meiner MSI 4200Ti-8x sehr schlimm). Erstmals ist per _Asus Smart Doctor_ (auch schon 15 Jahre alt) die _Chiptemperatur _und _Lüfterdrehzahl_ auslesbar, somit bietet das Ding sogar eine Lüftersteuerung . Per _Asus Tweak_ lässt Asus sogar damals schon den User _Taktänderungen _vornehmen - ein weiteres Novum. Am Ende dann noch ein Fotovergleich mit einem weiteren Highend-Modell von Nvidia, aber diesmal aus einer anderen Ära 

Größere Fotogalerie heute hier zu finden: Galerie: Asus GeForce 256 - abload.de


----------



## Ritz186 (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo..

heute beim sauber machen GTX 680




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Deimos (15. Januar 2014)

Umbau / Einbau je zweier R9-290 / HD7970 mit Wasserkühlblock. Leider nur ein Handybild.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (16. Januar 2014)

Die HD5450 hat jetzt einen neuen Lüfter bekommen weil der Intel Boxed zu laut war. Der neue Lüfter war eigentlich als Gehäuselüfter vorgesehen, aber er hält super auf der Graka, ist flüsterleise und die Grafikkarte bleibt bei Volllast unter 40Grad (bei massig OC wohlgemerkt  ).


----------



## Masterchief79 (16. Januar 2014)

Nach zwei Tagen Pause gehts heute weiter mit:

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 9:_ ATi Radeon DDR (Radeon 7200)_
Release: Herbst 2000
Chip: R100 (180nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0 / OpenGL 1.2
Ram: 64MB DDR Ram
Takt: 183/366MHz
01 Score: 4126 marks

Damit kommen wir zur ATis Konter der GeForce 256 DDR bzw. der dann auch schon vorgestellten gehobenen GeForce 2 Mittelklasse. Zu Anfang kam diese Karte als "Radeon DDR" mit 32 und 64MB Speicher auf den Markt. Weitere Karten mit ähnlichen Chips wie die (schon vorgestellte) Radeon 7000 und die im Sommer 2001 folgende Radeon 7500 kamen dazu, weswegen ATi der Karte im Nachhinein den Namen "Radeon 7200" verpasste, um sie ins Namensschema einzugliedern. Ursprünglich sollte der Chip "Rage 6C" heißen, was dann aber aufgrund des schlechten Rufes der Rage-Serie verworfen wurde. Somit entschied man sich für den Namen "ATi Radeon". Interessanterweise trägt der BIOS-Chip auf meiner Karte aber noch den Aufdruck "R6", was zeigt, dass es sich eher um eine Last-Minute-Änderung gehandelt haben muss (oder ich einfach nur eine sehr früh produzierte Karte habe).  ATi fängt hier mit dem Namensschema an, dass bis zur HD5000er Serie beibehalten wurde: Mainstream-Chips beginnen stets mit der Bezeichnung "RVxxx", High-End-Chips dagegen mit "Rxxx". Der Chip ist somit der erste DX7-Chip von ATi und somit auch der erste, der Hardware TnL unterstützt. 
Leistungstechnisch überholt die Radeon 7200 die - zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch schon ein Jahr alte - GeForce 256 und positioniert sich zwischen einer GeForce2 GTS und Pro. Es handelt sich soweit ich weiß außerdem um die erste ATi-Karte überhaupt, die mit einem Lüfter daherkam (von dem Dual-GPU-Modell ATi Rage Fury Maxx abgesehen). Dieser bleibt auch nicht gerade leise.
Später folgte dann noch eine Radeon 7200 LE (anfangs auch als "Radeon LE"), die mit reduzierten Taktraten daherkam und die große Lücke zwischen GeForce 2 MX400 und GTS füllte. Zu erwähnen ist vielleicht noch der ATi Rage Theater Chip, der wiederum Composite und SVideo-Kompatibilität mitbringt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (17. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 9:_ Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 
_
Release: 2001
Chip: ST Kyro II (180nm)
3D: DirectX 6.0 / OpenGL 1.4
Ram: 32MB SD-Ram
Takt: 175/175MHz
01 Score: 5266 marks (ursprünglich eher 2500)

Ein "Underdog" aus einem anderen Lager als sonst: ST Microelectronics präsentiert den "Kyro II" getauften Chip in 180nm Fertigung im Jahre 2001 als Konkurrent zur Radeon 7200/VE bzw. GeForce 2 Mittelklasse. Gänzlich unbekannt war die Firma bis dahin nicht, auch der Kyro I sorgte im Vorjahr schon für etwas Aufsehen. Mit dem Kyro II allerdings landete ST einen kleinen Geheimtreffer - eigentlich war dieser Chip zwar identisch zum Vorgänger, allerdings konnten die Taktraten dank des Die-Shrinks von 250 auf 180nm um 50% gesteigert werden. Mit 32-64MB SD-Ram bot dieser Chip auf einmal eine ernsthafte Alternative zu den beiden Riesen ATi und Nvidia, zumal er preislich sehr attraktiv war. Ein großes Manko war zwar die fehlende TnL Unterstützung, weswegen auch der DX7-Standard nicht erreicht wurde. Durch die hohe Rohleistung konnten viele Käufer darüber allerdings hinwegsehen. Diese Leistung sieht man eindrucksvoll auch im 3D Mark Ergebnis. Ohne limitierende CPU schafft die Karte ganze 5266 Punkte, das liegt auf dem Level der damaligen Oberklasse (Radeon 7500/GF2 Ti)! Da die TnL Berechnungen jetzt von einem (vergleichsweise) extrem leistungsfähigen QX6700@3,5GHz, statt einem Pentium2 oder 3 übernommen wurden, kann die Karte ihr ganzes Potenzial entfalten. Dies ist aber wirklich nur auf meinem Testsetup der Fall, normal waren damals je nach System eher ~2000-3000 Punkte, und damit wie gesagt eine Positionierung in der Mittelklasse. Dem entsprach aber auch der Preis von ca. 200DM.
2002 bemühte sich ST Microelectronics um den Verkauf seiner Grafiksparte dann und zog sich aus dem Geschäft zurück (ein Geschäft kam nicht zustande). Dieser Hersteller hatte den Anschluss an den Schlagabtausch auf höchstem Niveau nicht geschafft (zur Erinnerung chronologische Tabelle). Man hätte sich dann schon mit DX8-Karten in Gestalt von GF 3 oder Radeon 8500 herumschlagen müssen, hatte aber noch nicht einmal eine TnL Einheit im Chip (und auch keine in Aussicht). Im Laufe der Jahre spezialisierte sich das Unternehmen u.a. auf Mikrocontroller, man findet z.B. auf heutigen GeForce und Radeon Karten bspw. Bauteile zur Spannungsregelung von ST.

Eigentlich war die Karte aktiv gekühlt, leider fehlt mir der Originalkühler. Daher habe ich auch kurzerhand entsprechende Fotos aus dem Netz genommen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Januar 2014)

Hier mal meine beiden GTX 670 mit Wasserkühler   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (18. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 10:_ XFX GeForce 2 Ti
_
Release: Herbst 2001
Chip: NV15 (180nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0 / OpenGL 1.2
Ram: 64MB DDR Ram
Takt: 250/400MHz
01 Score: 5518 marks

Die GeForce2 Ti (Ti=Titanium?) erschien im Oktober 2001 als aufgebohrte Version der GeForce2 Pro. Letztere erblickte bereits im Sommer 2000, also über ein Jahr vorher das Licht der Welt. Da die GeForce 3 Serie aber quasi nur ein Very-High-End Modell beinhalten würde, gab es einfach ein Update der GeForce2 mit höherem GPU-Takt. Kleine Übersicht:


(GeForce2 GTS: Sommer 2000, 200/333MHz)
GeForce2 Pro: Sommer 2000, 200/400MHz
GeForce2 Ultra: Sommer 2000, 250/460MHz
GeForce2 Ti: Herbst 2001, 250/400MHz
Zur Ultra fehlten der Ti dann also nur noch 30Mhz Speichertakt. Da alle auf dem NV15 mit selbem SI und Speichergröße basieren, habe ich als Leistungsvergleich kurzerhand drei Tests durchgeführt, wobei die anderen beiden Modelle dank angepasster Taktraten simuliert werden. 

Die GeForce2 Serie war ihrer Zeit voraus und hatte einen starken Stand im Markt. Wie üblich lies Nvidia sich dies bezahlen: Für eine GeForce2 Ultra wurden zum Marktstart über 1300DM fällig! Eine GTS, siehe Tabelle, kostete immer noch über 1000DM. Eine Radeon 7200 ließ sich ATi dagegen mit "lediglich" 800DM bezahlen. Die Legende von 3dfx namens Voodoo5 5500 schlug mit gerade mal 700DM zu Buche.  

Für die hier gezeigte 2Ti wurden im Folgejahr dann nur noch 500DM fällig, was wohl einfach dem technischen Fortschritt, besseren Chip-Ausbeutungsraten (Yield-Raten) und dem großen Preiskampf geschuldet war. Dieser dürfte mit vier bis fünf konkurrenzfähigen Herstellern noch um einiges schärfer gewesen sein, als wir das heute gewohnt sind: ST Microelectronics, 3dfx und Matrox sind geschluckt worden oder haben sich vom Endkundenmarkt verabschiedet. Wer weiß, wie unser Markt heutzutage aussehen würde, wenn wir nicht nur die beiden üblichen Verdächtigen hätten?
Nebenbei ist diese Karte die erste getestete, die auch einen DVI-Anschluss bietet. Ansonsten sind noch VGA und SVideo mit an Bord. Das leidige Thema der schlechten VGA-Signalqualität auf manchen Karten erledigte sich so mehr oder weniger. Auf meiner Karte gibts übrigens auf der Rückseite auch noch Lötstellen für Speicher, was darauf hindeutet, dass entweder 128MB Karten oder Speicherchips mit halber Kapazität geplant waren. DDR-Speicher wurde in seinen Anfangszeiten dank hoher Versorungsspannungen (zwischen 2,5 und 3,3V) übrigens noch sehr warm, weswegen er von vielen Herstellern gleich mit Kühlkörpern ausgestattet wurde, die meist größer waren als der der GPU selbst (dafür ohne eigene Lüfter). Auch in den Referenzdesigns von Nvidia bekam der Speicher auch Jahre später noch ein starkes Kühlsystem. Dies sorgte für interessante Karten, da der Speicher ja auch oft auf der Rückseite verbaut und mitgekühlt werden musste. Als Beispiel wäre hier z.B. die FX5900 Ultra zu nennen. ATi bekam das Problem interessanterweise besser in den Griff.


-- Benchscreens folgen --


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 10:_ Gigabyte Radeon 7500 (GV-AR64S)
_
Release: Sommer 2001
Chip: RV200 (150nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0 / OpenGL 1.2
Ram: 64MB SD-Ram
Takt: 260/160MHz
01 Score: 4257 marks

Der RV200 auf dieser Karte ist im Prinzip eine aufgebohrte Version des R100, den wir schon von der Radeon 7200 kennen. Im Zuge dessen wurde der Fertigungsprozess von 180 auf 150nm gesenkt und die Taktraten deutlich gesteigert, die Architektur bleibt mit 2 Pipes und 3 TMUs aber dieselbe. Im Falle der Gigabyte-Karte, die ich hier habe, wird allerdings billigerer und langsamerer SD-Ram verbaut, was dementsprechend Geschwindigkeitsnachteile mit sich bringt. Auf der anderen Seite kann die Karte dafür passiv gekühlt werden. Leistungstechnisch führt das dann aber dazu, dass diese Karte kaum schneller ist als die Radeon 7200 (die ihrerseits DDR Speicher hatte und nicht so stark bandbreitenlimitiert war, und so trotz deutlich niedriger getaktetem Chip mithalten kann).
Die Radeon 7500 stand im Sommer 2001 gegen die starke GeForce2 Serie und auch gegen die 2Ti, und konnte in damaligen Szenarien des Öfteren an GeForce2 Pro und Ti vorbeiziehen. Gerade in 32bit Farbtiefe hatte die Radeon Karte einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil. Gegen eine GeForce3 Ti200 sah sie dann aber kein Licht mehr (was aufgrund von dem niedrigen Preis aber auch nicht zu erwarten gewesen wäre). So bot ATi mit der Radeon 7500 eine ernsthafte Alternative zur GF2 Mittel-bis Oberklasse an. Man könnte sagen, dass die 7500 zur 7200 war, was die GF 2Ti schon zur GF2 Pro war: ein Remake mit höheren Taktraten ein Jahr später. Denn um das kommende High-End-Modell GF3 Ti abfangen zu können, hatte ATi zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon die Radeon 8500 in Arbeit (die ich leider noch nicht zu meiner Sammlung zählen kann), statt sich auf einen weiteren Ausbau der 7xxx Serie zu konzentrieren. Vielleicht kann ich diese aber durch Heruntertakten einer anderen Karte simulieren, mal sehen


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 11: _ATi Radeon __7500 AIW_

Release: Sommer 2001
Chip: RV200 (150nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0 / OpenGL 1.2
Ram: 64MB DDR-Ram
Takt: 260/360MHz
01 Score: 5723 marks

Heute hätte ich euch noch die Radeon 7500 mit DDR Ram anzubieten. Gleichzeitig sitzt auch noch ein ATi Rage Theater Chip und ein kompletter TV Tuner (Kabelanschluss, Video In+Out) auf der Karte - daher auch das "AIW" = All in Wonder. Wie damals üblich, sind die Taktraten bei OEM-Modellen wie diesem hier leicht geringer als im Endhandel (soweit ich weiß betrugen diese 270/460MHz). Das hat aber auch damit zu tun, dass das hier eine besagte AIW-Edition mit abgewandeltem PCB und anderen Speicherbausteinen ist. Die "echte" Radeon 7500 dürfte also noch einen Tacken schneller sein. Auch noch interessant: Dieses PCB bietet keinen VGA-Ausgang.
Jedenfalls wird diese Karte nun aktiv gekühlt, das PCB ist wegen den ganzen zusätzlichen Features relativ groß und gut bestückt. Durch die drastische Erweiterung der Bandbreite fällt auch die 3D Leistung um einiges höher aus und liegt entsprechend nun zwischen GF2Ti und Ultra. 
Kleiner Ausblick: Die GeForce2 Serie kam im Sommer 2000 (die Ti als Relaunch über ein Jahr später im Herbst 2001). Die GeForce3 allerdings wurde schon im Februar 2001 releast. Als einzige ATi-Karte war bis dato die Radeon 7200 auf dem Markt. Die Radeon 8500 begegnete der GF3 dann endlich im August 2001 im Very-High-End Segment. Ich kann die 8500 leider nicht simulieren (eine Radeon 9100 wäre gegangen, aber auch so eine habe ich nicht ). Aber GeForce3 gibts dann morgen immerhin.


----------



## XE85 (21. Januar 2014)

Mein 7970GHz blieb nicht lange, bin wieder ins grüne Lager gewechselt - auf eine GTX780 mit XSPC Razor Kühler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 12: _GeForce3 Ti 200_

Release: Herbst/Winter 2001
Chip: NV20 (150nm)
3D: DirectX 8.0 / OpenGL 1.4
Ram: 64MB DDR-Ram
Takt: 175/400MHz
01 Score: 8123 marks

Nun also zum damaligen High-End-Kracher: Der GeForce3-Serie. Das Ding ist, dass die ursprüngliche Karte, die mit vollem Namen einfach nur "GeForce3" hieß, schon im Februar 2001 auf den Markt losgelassen wurde. Dazu gab es dann noch zwei zusätzliche Modelle im Oktober, die sich leistungstechnisch dann einmal unter und einmal über der ursprünglichen GF3 ansiedelten. Namentlich GeForce3 Ti 200 und Ti 500. Ich habe die Ti 200 hier, was aber im Grunde egal ist, weil sich die Karten (abgesehen von den im BIOS gespeicherten Taktraten) nicht unterscheiden. Selbes PCB, selber Chip, selber Ram. Dementsprechend habe ich auch gleich wieder eine Simulation der kompletten GF3 Reihe durchgeführt, indem ich die Ti 200 einfach übertaktet habe. 
Zum Chip: Der NV20 war ein High-End-Chip mit damals wahnwitzigen 57 Mio. Transistoren. Somit ist er auf der Ti 200 (trotz niedriger Taktraten von gerade mal 175MHz) schon um einiges schneller als jede Konkurrenz. Zudem unterstütze er als erster Chip weltweit den DX8-Standard. Im wesentlichen gehört dazu die Fähigkeit, Pixel- und Vertex-Shader berechnen zu können. Das ist insofern für uns interessant, als dass endlich mal eine Karte den siebten Test des 3D Mark 01 ausführen kann (Nature). DX7-Karten konnten das nicht, daher steht bei den bisherigen Ergebnissen auch immer "6 of 7 Tests selected" oder sowas. An der Vergleichbarkeit des Ergebnisses ändert das aber nichts. Außerdem bringt das diese Karte in die Lage, den 3D Mark 03 berechnen zu können (jedenfalls größtenteils, für den vierten von vier Tests, wiederum Nature, wird DX9-Unterstützung benötigt). Daher wird der jetzt auch immer mit von der Partie sein 
Fun Fact: Der GF3-Chip kam in leicht abgewandelter Version in der ersten Xbox zum Einsatz.

Zu den Fotos: Leider fehlt mir der originale Lüfter, die Karte wäre defintiv zu heiß um sich passiv kühlen zu lassen. Nur zur Info. So kam die Karte eigentlich daher: http://www.ixbt.com/video/images/prol-ti200/pixel-ti200-card-front.jpg


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. Januar 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Tag 13: _GeForce MX440_

Release: Frühjahr 2002
Chip: NV17 (150nm)
3D: DirectX 7.0 / OpenGL 1.2
Ram: 64-128MB DDR-Ram
Takt: 270/400
01 Score: ca. 5000 marks

Da sich Nvidia jetzt lange um den High-End-Markt geprügelt hatte, wurde es nach knapp zwei Jahren dringend Zeit für ein Update der Budget-Grafikarten. Ein gewisser Rückschritt ist nach der GF3 allerdings zu verzeichnen. Die MX400er-Serie gehört zur GeForce4-Reihe und stellte den preiswerten Einstieg ins Gaming dar. Dafür gabs aber dann auch kein DX8 - das blieb der GF3 und dem zweiten, höherpreisigen Teil der GF4s vorbehalten, die parallel zu den MX400ern die Namen 4xxx Ti trugen. Für eine 4200Ti 64MB DDR wurden damals gut 200€ fällig.
Die MX-Serie setzt auf den NV17 mit 29 Mio. Transistoren, der für gewöhnlich mit 64MB DDR Ram gepaart wird. Seltenerweise gibt es sogar 128MB Varianten. In der AGP 8x-Variante kommt der NV18 zum Einsatz (identischer Chip, aber eben mit 8x). Dazu sei gesagt, dass NV17/NV18 von der Architektur her stark an den GeForce2 MX angelehnt sind, daher wahrscheinlich auch die ähnliche Namensgebung und die identische Unterstützung von lediglich DX7. Vom großen Bruder gabs dann den überarbeiteten Speichercontroller dazu.
Es gibt zahlreiche verschiedene PCB-Varianten - ich habe ungefähr 7 MX440-Karten zuhause, und darunter sind glaube ich 5 verschiedene PCBs 

Außerdem sollte wohl die gute Übertaktbarkeit der Karten noch erwähnt werden. Diese unterscheidet sich von Chip zu Chip schon relativ stark, man kann die Karten in der Regel aber in der Regel auf ca. 350MHz GPU übertakten. Eine Karte ging auf 385MHz GPU, eine andere mit Voltmod sogar bis 420MHz. Beim Speicher unterscheidet es sich je nach verbauter Variante stark.

Bilder, Scores, und ggf. eine Ergänzung des Textes kommen dann morgen. Sitze gerade noch in der Uni und komme erst spät nach Hause.


----------



## Jarafi (26. Januar 2014)

Eine ASUS GTX760 DirectCU Mini Oc im Detail 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. Januar 2014)

Mein Leckerli im Sys.Evga Gtx 780 Sc noch Aktiv


----------



## MrWoogey (31. Januar 2014)

Meine Neue <3 Asus GTX 780 ROG Poseidon <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Januar 2014)

Gerade frisch eingetroffen.

*PowerColor R9 290 PCS+*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xtreme RS (31. Januar 2014)

EVGA Geforce GTX 780 Ti Classified Kingpin Edition @ SLI @1250 MHz Boost Takt / Graphics Score: 11074 Punkte im Fire Strike Extreme Test


----------



## Euda (1. Februar 2014)

Classy 780, Bild ist allerdings älter und ich besitze die Karte nicht mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rc127 (2. Februar 2014)

Neues Grafikmonster


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2014)

Hey, mal wieder nen Ton von mir:
Ich werd die Graka-Sache jetzt nur unregelmäßig weiterführen können, da ich bei meinen Eltern und meiner Freundin war/bin, sodass ich keinen Zugriff auf die ganze Hardware habe.  Desweiteren wurde auch die alte Digicam woanders dringender gebraucht, und iPod Bilder sind nun auch keine Lösung. Also nur dass ihr nicht denkt, ich hätte die Lust verloren oder sowas - das ist definitiv nicht der Fall, nur die Updates können etwas dauern. Bin noch lange nicht mit euch fertig 

Und als Alibild habe ich euch meine neuste Errungenschaft angehängt, eine Radeon 9100 128MB DDR mit R200 Chip. Das ist quasi eine leicht untertaktete Radeon 8500, die mir ja noch fehlte. Die GF3's können einpacken  Mit der gehts dann bald weiter. An den Bildern seht ihr auch, wieso ich das jetzt nicht sofort weitermachen will.^^
So long,
MC79


----------



## grenn-CB (8. Februar 2014)

Hier mal eine Nvidia Riva 128 von ELSA, lief heute auch noch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (9. Februar 2014)

DIE(!) GPU - Einfach legendär .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frontline25 (18. Februar 2014)

Mal meine erst vor ein paar wochen eingetroffene Neue  Direkt verliebt


----------



## LionelHudz (18. Februar 2014)

So, dann mache ich auch mal mit, hier 2 Schätze aus meiner kleinen Sammlung. Eine BFG 6800 Ultra mit 512MB und eine Gigabyte 6600 GT GV-3D1.


----------



## maxpower1984 (18. Februar 2014)

Meine kleine Sammlung


----------



## Mamor (19. Februar 2014)

Ah! Hier ist meine alte Nvidia Quadro FX 1500 .


----------



## RyuUUU (19. Februar 2014)

hier mal meine 2 die ATI Radeon x1650 Pro (512mb) war meine erste "gaming" karte hatte die zusammen mit glaube ich nem Sempron (sockel A) und 2gb DDR1 der Rechner war bis vor 2 anhalb jahren noch im einsatz und darrauf wurde auch gezockt ( Far Cry 1, Far Cry 2 auf hoch die Hitman Reihe usw.) bis dann der Laptop kam mit ner GT540M und jetzt bin ich ja Stolzer besitzer eine R9 270X OC  

Die Medion Karte ist aus dem alten pc von meinem opa den hat er sich (2006 glaube ich) für über 1000€ gekauft mit P4 und nur 512MB ram oder sogar nur 256mb ram. Die Karte war damals aber garnicht so schlecht habe damit immer GTA Sanandreas gespielt. 

Beide Funktionieren auch noch einwandfrei.

Und das andere ist unschwer zu erkennen meine R9 270x OC mein eigen nenne und seitdem ich diese karte habe halten mich alle für bekloppt weil ich noch einen Phenom 1 9650x und 4gb DDR2 habe


----------



## CrampHG (19. Februar 2014)

habe letztens aufgeräumt und noch paar interessante Grakas und Bilder gefunden, die ich dem Internet nicht vorenthalten möchte


----------



## Kindercola (20. Februar 2014)

Meine kleine Hübsche  darf heute wieder brav ihre Arbeit verrichten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anticrist (22. Februar 2014)

2 Titan Black im Direktvergleich mit 2 780 ACX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




verbaute Titans




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*PowerColor R9 290 PCS+*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC*


----------



## Ruebenbauer (28. Februar 2014)

Zwei Stinknormal GTX 780 eine von Gigabyte und die andere von Zotac


----------



## PriQ (1. März 2014)

Gerade im Schrank wiedergefunden. Meine alte "Backup-Karte"; wenn damals bei irgendwem der Bildschirm schwarz blieb dieses Schmuckstück eingebaut und geschaut, ob der PC dann lief :p Krass, wie klein der Passivkühler ist. Heutzutage unvorstellbar bei den aktuellen Grafik-Giganten.


----------



## Satsujin (3. März 2014)

Heute angekommen *freu*


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (4. März 2014)

Grad eben ganz frisch abgeholt  mal sehen wie die Pfunzt ...Meine erste Powercolor R9 270X Devil


----------



## grenn-CB (4. März 2014)

Hier meine Gigabyte GTX 660 vor der letzten Reinigung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyuUUU (6. März 2014)

Habe heute auf arbeit langeweile gehabt und das erste mal einen Grafikkarten lüfter getauscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wollte es nicht in meinen haupt PC einbauen aus angst es fliegt in die luft  habe deswegen meinen 2. pc genommen. Der Arctic Cooling Accelero S2 ist ja eigentlich ein Passiv kühler habe aber mit Lüfter entkoppler einen 80mm Revoltec Lüfter zwischen die lammellen gedrückt das hälft erstaunlich gut man kann sogar die karte am Lüfter hochheben.  
Der PC Funktioniert ohne probleme, morgen wenn ich mein anderes Netzteil habe werde ich auch mal spiele testen usw. jetzt ist ein 150W FSP Netzteil verbaut ohne 6pin stecker.

Dennoch kann ich schon die Temperaturen im IDLE auslesen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der PC ist ein Fujitsu siemens scaleo P aber außer board, cpu und gehäuse ist da nichts mehr original ( außer das NT aber das wird ja morgen getauscht) 

Verbaut sind:
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 1,8ghz
2gb DDR2 Corsair XMS2 ram 
ein Fujitsu Siemens MS-7293 Mainboard ( OEM halt)
und die Grafikkarte ist eine XFX GeForce 9600GT


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. März 2014)

MSI GTX 660 Ti "OC-Edition" unter der Referenz-Haube:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (8. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. März 2014)

Es gibt kleine Grafikkarten und es gibt große Grafikkarten. Und dann gibts noch die Sapphire Toxic 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birbus (20. März 2014)

Na wer kommt drauf was das ist? 

Edit: sry für die miese quali tablet halt


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. März 2014)

Tippe mal auf ne Riva TNT2 (Elsa Erazor III). Obwohl ich den Kühlkörper anders kenne. 

Joa mal wieder was neues von mir, X1950 "Uber Edition" (zwei X1950XTX im Crossfire, eine Referenzdesign und eine Toxic mit Fertig-Wakü). Danach noch eine Intel 740i, die einzige dedizierte Grafikkarte, die jemals von Intel entwickelt wurde. Und eine HD3870x2 im Eigendesign mit GDDR4 statt GDDR3. Die hässlichen Aufkleberreste hats übrigens mittlerweile abgeknibbelt. Insgesamt also paar schöne Sachen dazugekommen


----------



## Birbus (22. März 2014)

ja riva tnt 2 ist richtig und damit mein kommentar nicht gleich wieder gelöscht wird hänge ich einfach bilder dran 
Wir haben hier eine Matrox MGA-G100A-E von 1998 mit 4 mb VRAM. DEr neupreis lag bei 88$
Und dann habe ich noch eine Leadtek graka aber ich weiß nicht was für eine und war zu faul danach zu suchen  Vielleicht weiß es ja jemand hier scheinen ja alle alles zu wissen.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. März 2014)

Das ist eine GF4 Ti 4200 

Hier mal eine Sapphire R9 270X Toxic von "innen"


----------



## Axonia (22. März 2014)

So schön der Ref Kühler auch ist, er musste weichen.
Die Temperaturen sind dafür die Lorbeeren der Arbeit 
Unter Gaminglast (BF4) kam ich auf maximal 60 Grad @1306/3900Mhz @1,150V
Luffis sind 1*Eloop /1*Blacksilent. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (24. März 2014)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an diese Aktion?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/13196-grafikkarten-bilder-thread-319.html#post6071355

Ich hab das jetzt mal wiederholt 

Meine HIS R9 270 nervte mit Lüfterklackern und -rattern, sodass ich kurzerhand mal den Kühler demontierte. Dabei erwartete mich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HIS hat meinen armen Grafikchip in WLP ertränkt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Grafikchip nachdem ich ihn halbwegs von dem Zeugs befreien konnte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun an den Kühlerumbau. Die Lüfter plus die Plastikabdeckung sind schnell entfernt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte ja gerne zwei 80mm Lüffis installiert, aber ich hatte nur einen. Zwei 120mm Lüffis waren zu groß, also musste ein 140er her 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Lüfter habe ich, wie schon bei der HD5450 mit Kabelbindern befestigt, was sehr gut klappte. Man kann diese wunderbar in den abstehenden Ecken der Be Quiet! Lüfter einklemmen sodass diese nicht verrutschen 
So sah die Karte dann am Ende aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Lüfter reichte zwar nicht ganz bis zum Rand der Kühlrippen, aber so weit wird die Hitze auch nie kommen 

Jetzt werkelt das schöne Stück im Testaufbau, wie man sieht bleibt sogar noch genug Platz für eine zweite Karte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. März 2014)

Hier vom Umbau meiner Karte 
mehr Bilder 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (26. März 2014)

David und Goliath. Ja, dieser Fleck da unten ist eine Grafikkarte


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PowerColor R9 290 PCS+ vs Gainward GTX470 GS @MK-13


----------



## _chiller_ (27. März 2014)

Eine kleine Auswahl an aktuellen Grafikkarten.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (1. April 2014)

Hab die 1 Monat alte 270x Devil gegen ne 280x getauscht


----------



## _chiller_ (2. April 2014)

Ich hab da mal wieder was gebastelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eine GTX 260-216


----------



## McZonk (2. April 2014)

@*_chiller_: *Du bewirbst dich echt um den Titel _Kabelbinder-MacGyver 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## _chiller_ (2. April 2014)

Kabelbinder sind wie Panzertape, nur für PCs 

Hier mal eine "nackte" GTX 750 Ti:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. April 2014)

Wenn er Kabelbinder-MacGyver wird, will ich Schraubzwingen-MacGyver sein 
Im Bild eine GTX580 SuperOverclock von Gigabyte, die mit abgebildeter Kühllösung mit 1100MHz GPU in Battlefield 3 stabil lief 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bias90 (3. April 2014)

6990 OC 1000Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. April 2014)

Hier mal nen Oldie, bzw. Dino, ehemals High-End 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2014)

Von deinen "Dinos" habe ich hier gerade zwei Stück im CF am Laufen 
Im Bild eine geköpfte 8800GTS G80. Ganz schön dicker Die dadrunter (484mm²)  Der GK110 von Titan&Co misst 561mm².


----------



## Onkel Bob (5. April 2014)

Hab auch aufgerüstet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (6. April 2014)

Meine Radeon 9800XT, läuft noch! Kühler müsste mal gesäubert werden und neue WLP muss ich auch noch drauf machen...


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2014)

Ich hatte sehr viel Freude mit ihr, aber der Basteltrieb zwingt mich dazu, mich nun von meiner sehr individuellen 7970 früher als gedacht wieder zu trennen. Die 290 wird demnächst auch noch so angepasst werden, dass sie die 7970 würdig ersetzen kann; geplant sind ein ACX IV + modifizierte Grundplatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ *FrozenEYZ*: Danke sehr; ich fands erst zu dunkel, aber habs dann doch nicht gelöscht. War wohl die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. April 2014)

Der Kabelbinder-MacGyver hat mal wieder was gebastelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von 105°C ohne OC auf 54°C mit OC, so nen Lüfter bringts halt


----------



## lukas1254 (13. April 2014)

Meine gute alte Xpertvision radeon 9800 pro  hat lange ihren dienst verrichtet


----------



## Euda (13. April 2014)

Mein Hawaiitoast(-er ) <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (15. April 2014)

Die Pöse Pöse R9 290X Lightning. 

Gerade frisch Fotografiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (15. April 2014)

Auf die hatte ich auch geschielt, war mir dann aber zu teuer - hab mir günstig das Nvidia-Pendant besorgt 

Von mir noch ein älteres Bild mit einigen Dual-GPU-PCBs. Von oben nach unten: AMD HD6990, XFX HD5970 Black Edition Limited, AMD HD4870x2. Müsste nochmal ein aktuelleres Foto machen, ein paar sind noch dazugekommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldrearic (17. April 2014)

Meine, die schon seit nem halben Monat in der Verpackung lag mal von ihrer Last befreit  Frisch ausgepackt noch mit Schutzfolie.

Dazu alte Bilder die ich noch gefunden habe von meiner 8800 GT von EVGA.

Fotos sind leider nur Handy Qualität


----------



## Wiggo (19. April 2014)

Gerade bei meinem Dad verbaut: PowerColor R7 250X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebbelzsch (21. April 2014)

Mal ein paar ältere Grafikkarten:

3dfx Voodoo4-4500
3dfx Voodoo3-3000
3dfx Voodoo2(Creative CT6670) 2 Stück für den SLI-Modus  
3dfx Voodoo2(Creative CT6670)
3dfx Voodoo1
Maxi Gamer Phoenix(3dfx Voodoo Banshee)
Hercules Terminator 128/3D
Hercules Terminator 3D
Hercules Terminator 64 Video
Hercules Dynamite 3D/GL 
Elsa Victory II A16(3dfx Voodoo Banshee)
Creative 3D Blaster Banshee(CT6760 / 3dfx Voodoo Banshee)
Creative CT6710(Nvidia Riva TNT)
ATI Rage Pro
ATI Rage IIC
ATI Rage 128
ATI Mach 64 VT





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebbelzsch (21. April 2014)

Und noch mehr Oldies:

Diamond Stealth 3D 2000
Diamond Viper 550(Nvidia Riva TNT)
Diamond Viper 770(Nvidia Riva TNT2)
Elsa Erazor LT/8
Elsa Erazor II - P16(Nvidia Riva TNT PCI)
Alliance ProMotion AT3D
Trident Blade 3D(9880)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebbelzsch (21. April 2014)

Weiter gehts:

ATI Rage 128 Pro
SIS 6326
Matrox G100
ATrend ATC-2740 (Intel 740 Chip)
Diamond Viper 770 (Nvidia Riva TNT2, Vorder-&Rückseite))
Dell V-128 (Nvidia Riva 128)
Creative CT5823(Nvidia Riva TNT2 Ultra, Vorderseite)
Creative CT5823(Nvidia Riva TNT2 Ultra, Rückseite)
Creative CT6950(Nvidia Riva TNT2 Vanta)
ATI Rage Pro Turbo
3dfx Voodoo 3 - 3000(alle 5, falls mal eine kaputt geht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebbelzsch (21. April 2014)

Und noch ein paar mit Chips von S3:

Creative CT6900(S3 Savage 4)
DSV 3325(S3 Virge)
P601(S3 Trio 64V)
S3 Trio 3D/2X
Elsa Winner II-P16(S3 Savage 4)
Elsa Winner II-A32(S3 Savage 4)
Diamond Stealth 3D 4000
Diamond Stealth 3D 2000
Diamond Speedstar A200(S3 Savage 4)
DXL-DP18(S3 Virge DX)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. April 2014)

Lang hats gedauert, weiter gehts 

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Nummer 14: _Radeon 9100_

Release: Anfang 2003
Chip: R200 (150nm)
3D: DirectX 8.1 / OpenGL 1.4
Ram: 128MB DDR-Ram
Takt: 250/500
01 Score: 12150

Die hier vorgestellte Radeon 9100 ist im Wesentlichen eine Radeon 8500 mit leicht verringerten Takraten und somit identisch zur 8500*LE*. Die 8500 kam ursprünglich als Gegner zur Geforce 3 auf den Markt, und zwar schon Mitte 2001. Da der R200 Chip mit seinen 150nm und bärenstarker Architektur aber einiges an Leistung bot, hat man ihn auf der 9100 unverändert in die neue Serie überführt, vermutlich auch um Restbestände loszuwerden.
In diesen Chip ist eine Menge Arbeit geflossen - erinnert euch, während Nvidia mit der GF2 Serie lustig in allen Gamer-Segmenten wütete, hatte ATi dort nur zwei wesentliche Optionen: Die Radeon 7200 und 7500. Und das recht lange. Statt sich auf die Entwicklung eines aktuell konkurrenzfähigen Midrange-Chips mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu konzentrieren, warf man diese Pläne richtigerweise über Bord und arbeitete am High-End Chip der nächsten Generation, was der Endkundenmarkt dann schließlich als Radeon 8500 präsentiert bekam. Wie das Duell mit der GF3 ausging, sieht man am 3D Mark Score (die 8500 habe ich einfach mit +25MHz je auf GPU und Speicher simuliert): 12150 Punkte springen dabei heraus, im Vergleich zu 9362 auf der GF3. Oder auch, im 3D Mark 03: 1762 vs. 1349.
Kurz: Die Karte macht mit einer GF3 kurzen Prozess! Damit war ATi der große Wurf gelungen, und man wurde endlich auch erstmals als ernsthafter Hersteller von Gaming-Hardware wahrgenommen. Die Performance-Krone macht eben doch einiges aus.  Bezahlen lassen hat sich ATi dieses feine Stück Hardware mit 750 DMark zum Launch, aber für die 64MB Variante, was für die Leistung gerechtfertigt war. Dabei ist der Lüfter auch noch angenehm leise nach Leistungsaufnahme hat damals sowieso noch kein Hahn gekräht  (Die erste Karte, der die 30W über den AGP Slot nicht mehr ausreichten, war im Consumer-Segment glaube ich die Radeon 9500/9700 bzw. die FX5700 Ultra auf der grünen Seite.) Man kann die 8500 also durchaus als rundes Paket bezeichnen. Dabei war sie sogar noch 10-20% schneller als die GF3 Ti500, die Nvidia als neues Topmodell ein halbes Jahr später brachte.

Eins sei noch erwähnt, das Namensschema bei ATi folgte damals den DirectX-Versionen, die die Karten unterstützten. Radeon 7000=DX7, Radeon 8000=DX8... Blöderweise passte das mit der Überführung älterer Chips in neuere Serien nicht mehr so ganz, was den Unmut der Gamer auf sich zog. Schließlich bekam man auch mit der Radeon 9100 laut Namensschema eine DX9-kompatible Grafikkarte serviert, die aber dank 8500er Chip nur DX8.1 konnte. Das gleiche galt für alle R200 bzw. RV200er Chips, die in der 9000er Serie zur Verwendung kamen, weswegen man ab dort das Namensschema dann wohl auch geändert hat


----------



## _chiller_ (25. April 2014)

Ich poste das Bild mal in klein, die Auflösung ist relativ hoch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebbelzsch (25. April 2014)

So, einmal Retro geht noch.

Alliance Semiconductor - ProMotion 3210
Matrox Mystique
Matrox Millenium G200
Matrox Millenium G100
Matrox Millenium 2 PCI
Matrox Millenium G450
Intel740 AGP
Elsa Erazor I(Nvidia Riva128)
Creative CT6980(Nvidia Riva TNT2 Vanta)
Cardex S3 Trio3D AGP
Biostar S3 VirgeDX
Guillemot Maxi Gamer Xentor 32(Nvidia Riva TNT2 Ultra)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. April 2014)

Hier eine HD7950 und mein Neuzugang Sapphire R9-280X VaporX


----------



## Jarafi (26. April 2014)

Eine AMD R7 260x im Referenz-Design. 

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. April 2014)

Ganz vergessen zu zeigen 
Mein neues Schätzchen seit ca 3 Wochen 
Geiles teil! Ich liebe es 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (27. April 2014)

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die MSI R7 270x Gaming aus der Schmiede des Drachenfeuers 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. April 2014)

Ich habe leider nur die billige alte Digicam mit abgebrochenem Steuerrad, und keine hochmoderne Spiegelreflex, darum sind die Bilder eben nicht besonders schön. Aber das was drauf ist, ist es 

Hier haben wir erstmal meine alte GTX680 SuperOverclock von Gigabyte - vor allen Dingen der Kühler ist einzigartig - im Vergleich mit meiner neuen GTX780 Lightning. 

Auf den hinteren Fotos dann noch einmal Nvidia komplett sozusagen  Das sind einmal die Flaggschiffe quer durch alle Generationen seit 1999:



Asus GeForce DDR 32MB
Hercules GeForce2 GTS 32MB
Pixelview 3Ti 64MB
Leadtek 4800SE 128MB
GeForce FX5950 Ultra 256MB
GeForce 6800 Ultra 256MB
GeForce 7900GX2 2x512MB
GeForce 8800 Ultra 768MB
MSI GTX260 Lightning 1792MB
Gigabyte GTX680 SOC 2048MB
MSI GTX780 Lightning 3072MB
9800GX2, GTX295 und GTX590 fehlen leider bzw. sind schon wieder verkauft. Die GTX480 habe ich zuhause. Aber wann bekommt man schonmal wirklich alles auf einem Bild zusammen nicht wahr  Ansonsten ist die Liste aber komplett.  Viel Spaß beim Anschauen, das letzte Bild ist leider unscharf geworden.


----------



## Jarafi (29. April 2014)

Moin,

die MSi R9 270x HAWK 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Masterchief79 (29. April 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Nummer 14: _Radeon 9000_

Release: Herbst 2002
Chip: RV250 (150nm) - 36Mil. Transistoren
3D: DirectX 8.1 / OpenGL 1.4
Ram: 128MB DDR-Ram
Takt: 250/500
01/03 Score: 7349 / 1172

Beim RV250 auf dieser Karte handelt es sich im Grunde um einen "halben" R200 Chip - statt 4 Pipes, 2 TMUs und 2 VPUs sind nur jeweils die Hälfte vorhanden. Die Radeon 9000 stellte damit die neue Mid-Range-Klasse dar, die jetzt auch erstmals DX8 konnte. Somit wurde die Radeon 7200 bzw. 8500LE (wenn man letztere noch als Midrange bezeichnen will) abgelöst. Sonst gibt es nicht so viel spannendes zu berichten, die Karte hat eine Passivkühlung in meiner Ausbaustufe 64MB DDR Ram (es gab sie auch mit 128 und sogar nur 32MB). Leistungstechnisch kommt diese Karte erstaunlich nah an die GF3 Ti200 heran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. April 2014)

Mal mein bastelwerk, aus 2 mach 1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benforo (5. Mai 2014)

Hier die Karten die ich zuletzt habe/tte.....

7970 Matrix Platinum und MSI R9 290x Gaming
MSI R9 290X Gaming umgebaut auf Accelero IV extreme
Sapphire 7870XT
VTX3D 7970


----------



## GxGamer (9. Mai 2014)

Die Karte hat einen Kupferstreifen um das PCB zu stabilisieren, is ja ein nettes Gimmick.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (10. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Mai 2014)

ASUS-Grafikkarten haben sich mit der Zeit schon etwas gewandelt 
ASUS GeForce DDR (1999) gegen ASUS GTX760 Striker Platinum (2014).


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Mai 2014)

Boah, jetzt habe ich aber lange nix mehr von mir hören lassen in diesem Thema. Können wir natürlich nicht so lassen und daher habe ich heute wieder ein besonderes Schmankerl zu zeigen 

Was gibt es für einen Technik Freak stylischeres als mit seiner *nVIDIA RIVA TNT SDK Lunch Box* in der Arbeit aufzukreuzen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"*Protecting the world from mediocrity*" => "Schützt die Welt vor der Mittelmäßigkeit"

Wie wir alles wissen hat das mit dem RIVA TNT natürlich nicht so ganz geklappt. Der RIVA TNT aka NV4 kam zu spät, wurde recht heiß und taktete nur mit 90MHz statt der angepeilten 110MHz. Gegen eine 3dfx Voodoo 2 konnte dieser nicht bestehen, nicht zuletzt wegen der starken Glide API.

Der 7 Millionen Transistor schwere, in 350nm gefertigte NV4 konnte dafür in anderen Disziplinen punkten: DirectX 6.0 und OpenGL 1.1 Unterstützung, 16MB Speicher für hohe Auflösungen, Unterstützung von 1024x1024 Texturen, 32Bit Farbtiefe, AGP2x inkl. AGP Texturing und allgemein deutlich gesteigerter Bildqualität. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_"Diamond Viper V550 mit 16MB SDR SDRAM in der PCB Revision A von KW 34. 1998"_

Zu dieser Zeit (1998) begann Nvidia auch massiv an der Software Unterstützung zu arbeiten und kontinuierlich die Qualität zu verbessern. Was u.a. mit den "Detonator" Treibern startete, merkt man auch heute noch am CUDA SDK, Gameworks und Schnittstellen für Toolsupport.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_"Developer Kit in den Beta Versionen 0.81 und 0.83"_

Die beiden CD's enthalten neben passenden Treibern, kleine Techdemos, Code Beispiele und natürlich Tools für die Entwicklung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_"Raise your Image Quality"_


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2014)

Geiles Ding Löschi! Ist das ein teilweise Nachbau, oder wo hast du das Package in diesem lupenreinen Sammlerzustand her? Das Ding sieht aus, wie heute vom Band gelaufen .

Aber nun: Grafikkarten - wer hat Lust auf ein wenig Maxwellsches Tuning? (Und damit mein ich wirklich Tuning, ohne diese nervige TDP-Bremse )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2014)

@Zonk, BIOS editieren und ab gehts  Je nach Voltage Controller ist übrigens auch ein Voltmod relativ unkompliziert. Sollte zufällig ein ASP1212/CHL8318 auf der Karte verbaut sein, kein Problem, den habe ich bei meiner GTX760 Striker und GTX680 SOC schon erfolgreich gemoddet. Schließlich soll der Musashi ja auch was zu tun bekommen oder 

Im Anhang noch eins meiner Lieblingsbilder von zwei Dual-GPUs aus mehr oder weniger vergangenen Zeiten.
Edit: Und wo wir gerade bei überdimensionierten Kühlern waren, habe ich auch nochmal ein Bild rausgesucht. Ist eine GeForce MX440 AGP-8X im LowProfile Design mit verbautem EKL Alpenföhn Heidi. Der hat glücklicherweise die passenden Bohrungen, um auf alle alten Karten seit ATi Rage draufzupassen


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2014)

Was glaubst wofür der Musashi da drauf Platz genommen hat?  Es ist jedoch noch etwas Baustelle mit dem Kepler-BIOS-Editor das Maxwell-BIOS im Bereich der Voltage-Tables zu verändern. Aber man kann auch hier anpacken, wenn man denn weiß was man da tut . Für mehr: Coming soon!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukas1254 (14. Mai 2014)

meine gute alte gtx 770 lightning, bin sie gerade am reinigen


----------



## Jarafi (17. Mai 2014)

GTX Titan mit dem Morpheus und zwei NB eLoops B12-3


----------



## X-Cellence (18. Mai 2014)

Geforce GTX 780 mit EK Waterblocks Nickel Plexi und 2 grünen LED's in den Bohrungen unten


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Mai 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html 

Alibibild:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + Fremd Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Mai 2014)

Ganz vergessen, hier mal zwei Bilder aus meinem Kurz-Test zum Morpheus auf der R9 290:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Cellence (18. Mai 2014)

Okay danke
Hab hier noch ein Bild von meiner GTX 780 Ti Classified KingPin Edition mit EK Waterblock Plexi, augenmerk auf die heftige Stromversorgung


----------



## Masterchief79 (19. Mai 2014)

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Nummer 15: Creative GF4 4200Ti / MSI GF4 4200Ti-8x

Release: Februar 2002 / Februar 2003
Chip: NV25 / NV28 (150nm) - 63 Mil. Transistoren
3D: DirectX 8.0 / OpenGL 1.4
Ram: 64MB DDR Ram
Takt: 250/513
01/03 Score: ~14400/~1835

Während die Office- und Midrange-Vertreter der GeForce 4 Serie schon unter dem Namen "GeForce4 MX" zu haben waren, wurde die Serie nun nach oben hin mit den "GeForce4 Ti" Grafikkarten abgerundet. Dazu zählen die GF4 Ti 4200-4600, die sich sämtlich nur durch die Taktraten unterscheiden und einen identischen Chip aufweisen. Overclocking war also damals schon ein sehr beliebtes Mittel, weil man eine 4200Ti einfach auf das Niveau der 4600Ti bringen und so einiges an Geld sparen konnte. Ein Jahr nach Release (Februar 2003) wurde der NV25, auf dem alle bisherigen Ti's basierten, durch den NV28 ergänzt. Damit wurde die AGP-8x Unterstützung hinzugefügt (der NV25 konnte nur AGP-4x), während die Architektur ansonsten identisch blieb. Zudem wurden auf Basis des neuen Chips zwei neue High-End-Modelle herausgebracht, die 4800SE und 4800Ti, die ich später noch zeigen werde.
Diese Chips waren damals der neue Maßstab für die Konkurrenz. Die GF3 Ti wurde in Rente geschickt, die neue Generation war leistungsstärker und zudem wesentlich günstiger zu haben - wir erinnern uns an die horrenden 700-1500DM, die man für eine GF3 berappen musste. Eine 4200Ti gab es meines Wissens nach für rund 250€. Das machte die Karten bei Gamern sehr beliebt. Während Nvidia damit Anfang 2002 an den Start ging, brauchte ATi für den Konter in Form der Radeon 9500/9700(Pro) noch bis zum August. Was das dann für ein Paukenschlag war, zeige ich euch genauer, wenn ich meine 9500er Karten repariert habe. 

Ich habe schlicht beide Karten mit beiden Chips getestet und abgelichtet, also eine Creative 4200Ti mit NV25 und eine MSI 4200Ti mit NV28. Die Creative-Karte (ja, Creative hat damals noch Grafikkarten gebaut) hat zudem einen Voltmod von mir installiert bekommen, den ich jetzt für die Fotos nicht extra entferne. Einen Leistungsunterschied gibt es im Übrigen nicht zwischen den beiden.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (20. Mai 2014)

Was neues


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (20. Mai 2014)

Die alte Gaming schl.....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Mai 2014)

*Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. Mai 2014)

Im Jahr 2000 sahen so 2499$ in Workstation-Grafiktechnik aus  Dual-GPU mal anders. Ne VPU sitzt auch noch drauf, zusammen mit insgesamt 128MB Ram. Auch lustig: Das Ding hat zwei Slots (1x AGP, 1x PCI). Leider bissel hell geworden.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Mai 2014)

Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. Mai 2014)

Zwei ganz besondere Schätze  MSI HD5870 Lightning und MSI GTX580 Lightning Xtreme Edition.
Die 5870 ist leider defekt, trotzdem eine schöne Karte. Und wie Overclocker wissen, lässt sich aus der Stromversorgung nochmal irgendwas was basteln - die als Zombie auf ner 8600GT, na wer macht mit? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ebastler (25. Mai 2014)

Habe meine 660Ti etwas modifiziert, um den Morpheus draufzukriegen...
Unter Anderem musste der beschissene "Stromturm" weichen und wurde fachgerecht geköpft


----------



## NicoGermanman (27. Mai 2014)

Mein Asus GeForce GTX 780, ist heute angekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiss nicht wie man die Bilder in Originaler Größe Anzeigt, das How To wie man Bilder Hochlädt ist ja nicht merhr Aktuell so das ich es nicht hinbekomme.


----------



## maxpower1984 (27. Mai 2014)

Eine meiner Lieblingskarten


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (28. Mai 2014)

Umbau fertig


----------



## Masterchief79 (31. Mai 2014)

Asus GTX760 Striker Platinum - im Lesertest auf Hardwareluxx 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mfg_XX (3. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MSI Gtx 560ti OC
Alt aber hübsch!


----------



## maxpower1984 (6. Juni 2014)

Die Große schwester ist heut angekommen


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juni 2014)

Ein Schmuckstück was die Tage bei mir aufschlägt. Freue mich schon sie selbst ablichten zu können. EVGA GTX295 Red Edition - 103 Stück produziert, ich bekomme die Karte mit der #007 - dürfte ich eigentlich nur zum James Bond zocken benutzen 
Das Ding ist so selten, dass ich kein offizielles Review dazu gefunden habe (nur ein-zwei Sachen von Usern). Naja, ist ja letztendlich auch nur ne normale GTX295 Dual-PCB mit Backplate. Wird sich in meiner Sammlung jedenfalls gut machen


----------



## maxpower1984 (9. Juni 2014)

@*Masterchief79* Echt geile GTX, die such ich auch noch, aber die normale im dual pcb reicht mir. deine hab ich auch grad auf ebay kleinanzeigen gefunden.


----------



## CosmoCortney (12. Juni 2014)

Hab' ne schnieke ATI-Radeon VE mit knackigen 183MHz un 32MB Grafikspeicher


----------



## informatrixx (12. Juni 2014)

meine vorherige Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon 4650 1GB DDR2
standard      600MHz GPU 400MHz Mem
übertaktet    728MHz GPU 482MHz Mem


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Juni 2014)

Meine GTX295 Red Edition war wohl leider defekt und geht wieder zurück, dafür ist aber (endlich nach 1,5 monatiger Wartezeit) mein GPU-only-Kühler aus dem HWLuxx angekommen.
Mal auf meiner 580 Lightning ausprobiert (war schon sehr dunkel und Bilder sind ohne Blitz, daher etwas unscharf/rauschend). Watchdogs läuft dank 3GB Ram mit dem Ding flüssig in 2560x1440/High/FXAA 

Hier nochmal nen 3D Mark 11er Run mit 1025/1125MHz @ 1,22V: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD3H


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2014)

hier mal eine seltenheit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wakey (14. Juni 2014)

Da setz ich eins drauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt mir damit ursprünglich nen dedizierten Quake Rechner bauen, bis Heute noch nicht dazu gekommen ^^

Edit: Ergänzend, ist ne Rendition Vérité V2200. 
Konnte seinerzeit Performancemässig gut mit den gängingen Voodoo's mithalten, bot super Bildquali & AA.
Hatte ebenfalls eine proprietäre Grafikschnittstelle namens Speedy3D/RRedline.
Die erste Hardwarebeschleunigte Version von Quake basierte auf RRedline, GLQuake kam erst danach


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann die hier bieten 
Selbst gebauter Kühler


----------



## poiu (14. Juni 2014)

Nice ine Redition  sieht man nicht oft kenne ich auch nur aus damaligen benchmarks und Artikeln 

@Masterchief79  und maxpower84

Davon hab ich auch eine hier nur mit dem Unterschied das meine unebnutzt und sozusagen nagelneu ist  die lief vielleicht 20h 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich muss mla paar schöne Fotos machen hab hier noch einiges wobei die Viper II schon das ungewöhnlichste ist


----------



## poiu (15. Juni 2014)

so hatte etwas langweile 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (18. Juni 2014)

Heute angekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ricoroci (18. Juni 2014)

Schon etwas älter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decrypter (21. Juni 2014)

Hab auch mal ein wenig in meiner alten Hardware gekrammt....

Von Links nach rechts:
SPEA V7 Vega Plus.....von 1994 und fast schon eine Rarität, da für den Vesa Local Bus
ATI 3D Rage Pro
STB 3dfx VR3
ATI Rage 128
Gainward GeForce2 MX-400
Sparkle GeForce4 MX
ATI X300 SE
ATI X700


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juni 2014)

*SiS 6326*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Helium (24. Juni 2014)

Eine NVIDIA Quadro K4000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSebi41 (24. Juni 2014)

Ein paar von den alten Modellen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (25. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Helium (25. Juni 2014)

Mein Sammlerstück(chen) .
Eine *NVIDIA Geforce 7900GX2* (nicht 7950GX2!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein echtes Monster 
Nur die Platine ist 31,1 cm lang!


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Juni 2014)

Mal wieder was von mir:

Masterchief's Retro GFX - Nummer 16: Leadtek GeForce 4800SE

Release: Februar 2003
Chip: NV28 (150nm) - 63 Mil. Transistoren
3D: DirectX 8.0 / OpenGL 1.4
Ram: 128MB DDR Ram
Takt: 275/550

Mit den GeForce 4 bin ich noch nicht ganz am Ende, die 4800 darf hier sicherlich nicht fehlen. Insgesamt ähnelt die Karte der 4200Ti, nur wurde der Platine von Leadtek eine größere Kühlkonstruktion und ein eigenes PCB-Design mit zwei (in Zahlen 2) Lüftern verpasst.  Dazu ist der vRam von 64 auf 128MB angewachsen. Es handelt sich hier "nur" um die 4800SE, die 4800Ti ist nochmal leicht schneller. Die 4800SE ist eigentlich nichts anderes als eine 4400Ti mit AGP-8x Unterstützung. An Bord ist wie gehabt die DirectX 8 und ein DVI-Ausgang.


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Juni 2014)

Saphire HD 3600 
DX 9
512mb





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne kühler, und nach Reinigung


----------



## Dirkschn25 (25. Juni 2014)

Meine Jetzige Grafikkarte

Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 4GB GDDR5

Chip: GK104-425-A2 "Kepler"
Chiptakt: 1150MHz
Boost: 1202MHz
Speicher: 4GB GDDR5, 1800MHz, 256bit, 230GB/s
Shader-Einheiten/TMUs/ROPs: 1536/128/32
Rechenleistung: 3533GFLOPS (Single), 147GFLOPS (Double)
Fertigung: 28nm
Leistungsaufnahme: 259W (TDP), 9.84W (Leerlauf, gemessen)
DirctX: 11.0
OpenGL: 4.4
OpenCL: 1.1
Shader Modell: 5.0
Schnittstelle: PCIe 3.0 x16
Bauweise: Triple-Slot
Kühlung: 3x Axial-Lüfter (92mm)
Anschlüsse: 2x DVI, HDMI 1.4a, DisplayPort 1.2
Externe Stromversorgung: 1x 8-Pin PCIe, 1x 6-Pin PCIe
Abmessungen: 300x125mm
Besonderheiten: 3-Way-SLI
werkseitig übertaktet


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Juni 2014)

POV GTX580, gerade grob gereinigt und mit neuer WLP (GC-2) versehen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Juni 2014)

GTX 680 Phantom 4GB @ 1.2GHz
GTX 460 Hawk
AMD HD 5450 DDR2 1GB OME
GF 2 MX400 AGP 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(sry handy Bild nur)


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Juni 2014)

Mein erster Nachrüstkühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juni 2014)

R9 290 Vapor-X  kommen bald schicke Fotos


----------



## TheSebi41 (29. Juni 2014)

Auf der habe ich sogar gespielt, obwohl sie so alt ist wie ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (30. Juni 2014)

MSI GTX 770


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (1. Juli 2014)

Nvidia GeForce 8600GT und MSI GeForce 8400GS


----------



## Superior1337 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Die Grafikkarten der PCGH-Community*

1x gtx 8800 1x GTS 8800 1x GTX 7800 1x quadro fx 1500 desweieteren eine GTX 8800 AMP Zotac und eine 7950GT passiv XFX eine gainward 7950Gx2


----------



## Keinmand (14. Juli 2014)

vorne: R9 290 Vapor X
mitte: Inno3D GTX780Ti
hinten: Manli GTX680


----------



## stayxone (15. Juli 2014)

HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Juli 2014)

XFX Radeon HD 7970GHz DD Edition in der neuen Revision



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (20. Juli 2014)

XFX GeForce 7950 GX2...wird im Zuge des kommenden Systemneubaus vorrübergehend auch mal wieder zum Einsatz kommen


----------



## Drizztly (20. Juli 2014)

Meine Asus GTX 770 DCII OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geöffnet um die WLP zu tauschen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Grafikchip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sauber und bereit für neue WLP



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trieb01 (22. Juli 2014)

Sapphire Dual X R9 280x


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juli 2014)

Moin,

XFX R9 280 Black Edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (22. Juli 2014)

@ Drizztly. Den Kühler deiner 770 könnte ich gut gebrauchen, meiner gefällt mir nicht so sehr.


----------



## maxpower1984 (22. Juli 2014)

Hab meine 4870x2 mal auf wasser umgerüstet


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Juli 2014)

Kraftprotz! Leider / zum Glück nicht meiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Power hätte ich schon gerne in meinem PC, aber nicht mit dem Kühler.

edit: 
heute ist meine eigene angekommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonleon1 (25. Juli 2014)

Die Evolution!
(zumindest meine)
Ich habe mal meine ganze Reihe an Grakas fotografiert 

Von links nach rechts :

hd 4350 - Nvidia Gt 9800 - Zotac Gtx 560 - xfx Hd 7970 - r9 270x Devil - xfx hd 7970( gleiche mit neuem Kühler) - Asus Matrix hd 7970 - Asus R9 290X

Mal gucken was die Zukunft noch birgt


----------



## maxpower1984 (1. August 2014)

Hab mal grade Durchgezählt hab 16 Grafikkarten hier zu hause und eine 5870 LCS kommt jetzt noch hinzu.


----------



## vinyard (7. August 2014)

MAL EIN PAAR SCHÖNE KARTEN !!!!!!
MILLENNIUM G200-Cirrus Logic CL-3d blaster banshee ct6750-Vintage ST-202b-SIS 6202


----------



## maxpower1984 (8. August 2014)

So jetzt habe ich endlich wieder 3 Funktionierende HD 5870


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. August 2014)

Bilder meines Neuzugangs, apropos 5870:


----------



## Deathy93 (9. August 2014)

Meine 780 Phantom GLH


----------



## maxpower1984 (9. August 2014)

@Masterchief79 den Accelero kühler bräuchte ich auch noch. Das bild ist leider nur mit Handy aufgenommen.


----------



## maxpower1984 (10. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hab nachdem ein paar Karten weg sind und neue hinzu kamen, ein neues foto Gemacht.


----------



## IluBabe (11. August 2014)

*AW: Die Grafikkarten der PCGH-Community*

Zotac GTX 770 AMP!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. August 2014)

Teaserbild zu meiner neuen. Du hast doch schon ne 780 Lightning? Ja, aber diese hier ist was wirklich besonderes... wem fällts auf 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (11. August 2014)

Eine von 12 780 ti ?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. August 2014)

Scharfe Augen  Ganz genau. Mal schauen ob sie den Kingpins den Hintern versohlt 


Noch ein altes Bild vom Benchen meiner 5850 im Anhang.


----------



## TheCGamer (12. August 2014)

Ich hab heut mit nem Kumpel an einem alten Pentium 4 Rechner rumgebastelt und so das ein oder andere alte Schätzchen in den Fingern gehabt. Ursprünglich war in dem Rechner eine ATI Radeon 9600TX mit 128 MB Ram. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Getauscht haben wir diese gegen eine Ghetto gemoddete ATI Radeon HD 3650 auf die wir mit Kabelbindern nen Pentium 4 Kühler geschnallt haben 
Die Karte hatten wir vor ein paar Monaten mit Wasser und Zahnpasta abgewaschen und dann auch im "Welche Hardware habt ihr zuletzt geschrottet" Thread für Tod erklärt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (16. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kam Eben mit der Post, hab ich so noch nie gesehen.
                              wer errät was das für eine ist?


----------



## maxpower1984 (16. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. August 2014)

Meine auf Wasser umgebaute ASUS GTX 680 DCII OC 

Leider habe ich es so eilig gehabt das ich keine Bilder gemacht habe als sie noch nicht im Gehäuse war  Aber das jetzt aus zu bauen ist wieder Arbeit da ich ein bisschen modden musste ...


----------



## maxpower1984 (17. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meine neue X1800 XT 256 MB


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. August 2014)

*Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC @ Koolance VID-AR290X*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Teaserbild zu meiner neuen. Du  hast doch schon ne 780 Lightning? Ja, aber diese hier ist was wirklich  besonderes... wem fällts auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adresse geb ich dir gleich.  Schön das du Sie bekommen hast.  Habe da mal was vor einiger Zeit im Luxx diesbezüglich gelesen.


----------



## maxpower1984 (19. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ati X1300 mit Alphacool HF14


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. August 2014)

VTX3D R7 265 X-Edition 2GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ignoriert den caseking-karton, der ist nur eine arbeitsunterlage)


----------



## Löschzwerg (20. August 2014)

Hier mein Engineering Sample einer ATi Radeon HD5870 mit 1GB GDDR5.

PCB Date: 35. KW 2009
Cypress/RV870 Date: 36. KW 2009

Das Datum auf dem Engineering Tag wundert mich etwas, ist es mit 12.10.09 doch recht spät. Release der HD5870 war Ende September 2009.

Egal wie, hier die Bilder


----------



## WaldemarE (21. August 2014)

Na wer erkennt das schöne Ding? Ich weiß nicht sonderlich schwer ^^ 
Brauche nur noch denn passenden Kühler für 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (21. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich kann es nicht lassen, heute kam wieder eine Ati aus der X1000 reihe. Diesmal ist es eine X1800 XT 512 mb​


----------



## BautznerSnef (21. August 2014)

R.I.P.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (22. August 2014)

*Sapphire R290 Vapor-X*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joneskey98 (22. August 2014)

Hier noch was altes:
Geforce 4Ti 4200



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade bei TheCGamer ausgegraben. 
Bin nur schneller im Posten[emoji6]


----------



## Masterchief79 (23. August 2014)

Hab meine Griffel endlich an die "sagenumwobene" GTX780 *TI* Lightning bekommen 

Einige Bilder mit meiner normalen GTX780 Lightning gemacht und natürlich gebencht. Läuft 1309MHz@stock volt (1,1V laut Software) durch den Firestrike Extreme bisher, und da ist vielleicht noch mehr drin  Monster GPU!

//Update: 1340MHz Firestrike Extreme ohne Spannungserhöhung... Ich kipp um


----------



## Micka1983 (26. August 2014)

Mein aktuelles "Setup" mit zwei EVGA 670er 4 GB 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ati x1050 oc auf 525/250  läuft grad im main rechner, solang ich auf die heue hardware warte 

und noch n paar andere Karten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. August 2014)

Hawaii #2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. August 2014)

Kenne ich doch irgendwoher


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab noch ne 6800 gefunden  hab versucht sie auf ne gt zu unlocken, aber jetz stürtzt der Treiber beim Windows Start immer ab


----------



## ebastler (28. August 2014)

Ruhe in Frieden, meine schöne 660Ti... 
Blackscreen in BF4, und seitdem wird sie nicht mehr erkannt, und ich hab übelste Bildfehler (Näheres in meinem Tagebuch).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (28. August 2014)

Gott es tut mir Leid, eure Posts immer als Sprungbrett zu benutzen, aber apropos Tagebuch  Zu diesem Bild gibt es auch eins.


----------



## PrincePaul (28. August 2014)

Das erinnert mich gerade so ein bisschen an den User, der hier mal einen Leserbrief hergeschickt hat, von wegen er hätte Löcher für seinen CPU Kühler in sein Mainboard gebohrt .... warum geht denn der PC nicht mehr ?!


----------



## S754 (28. August 2014)

Mal wieder was älteres 

Eine Parhelia, Matrox letzte "Zocker-GraKa"
Keine Ahnung ob die läuft, müsste ich mal mit meinem 98SE System checken.


----------



## S754 (29. August 2014)

So, hier mal was mit braunem PCB....eine FX5500 mit 128MB.

EDIT: Und heute mal was mit rotem PCB 
Müsste eine 8500GS sein.


----------



## WaldemarE (3. September 2014)

So grade mal in meine Hardware Grabbelkiste gefasst und was gefunden aber keine Ahnung was das ist außer das es etwas von ATI sein muss ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. September 2014)

Hier mal ein paar nicht ganz alltägliche Dual-GPU Karten.

Es geht los mit einer HD3870x2. Die Karte hat ein eigenes PCB, was deutlich kürzer, aber dafür höher ist, und einen starken und fast unhörbaren Kühler. Als Besonderheit kamen 2x512MB *GDDR4* mit 1000MHz mit an Bord, wo normalerweise nur GDDR3 mit 825MHz vorgesehen war. Außerdem nur 2x6 Pin Stromanschlüsse. Bemerkenswert vielleicht noch die 3xDVI + 1xHDMI Anschlüsse.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann eine HD4850x2 von Sapphire. Die Karte müsste dem ein oder andern noch relativ bekannt sein. ATi hat eine Dual-GPU-Lösung auf HD4850er Basis damals erlaubt, aber abgesehen von Sapphire hat sich kein Boardpartner die Mühe der Entwicklung gemacht. Aber immerhin. Die Lüfter werden leider nicht geregelt, was das Ding zu einem ziemlichen Radaubruder macht. Von der Geschwindigkeit her liegt die Karte übrigens nur knapp bzw. manchmal paradoxerweise sogar vor der HD4870x2.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier seht ihr die beiden Karten nackig. FSK 18  Passiv gekühlt ist in der Mitte jeweils der PLX-Brückenchip, mit dem die GPUs untereinander kommunizieren.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und dann nochmal zusammen mit einer ebenfalls besonderen Dual-GPU - die die 4850x2 in Sachen Länge sogar noch übertrifft  Die müsste eigentlich jeder kennen, aber zur Sicherheit: Es ist eine GeForce 7900GX2, die es nur in Fertigrechnern gab. Im Handel für Endkunden gab es dann später das überarbeitete (und fast 10cm kürzere ) Modell, bekannt als 7950GX2. Von der Leistung her sind die beiden identisch. Allerdings hat die lange Variante das hochwertigere PCB und den leiseren und stärkeren Kühler - was dann allerdings auch gute 2x 30cm in Anspruch nimmt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Viel Spaß beim Fotos gucken. Wenn alles gut geht kommen bald Bilder von 780Ti Triple SLI


----------



## Braineater (5. September 2014)

Zieht dich aus kleine Gigabyte GTX 780 OC Rev2.0, mach dich nackig....aber zackig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur zu Schade das mir ausversehen einen Asus Matrix GTX 780 TI Platinum in den Warenkorb gefallen ist  So bleibt die Gigabyte nicht wirklich lange im System ^^


----------



## Jarafi (6. September 2014)

Gigabyte GTX750-Ti Black Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofri (7. September 2014)

Cooler Thread, hier kann ich was zu beitragen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aus wie 2 gewöhnliche 8800 GTS G80, es handelt sich aber um die recht seltene Version mit 112 Shadern. Leider ist bei der EVGA die Lüfterregelung defekt.


----------



## maxpower1984 (7. September 2014)

Alibi Bild.
Hab heute eine HD6970 Bekommen von Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 25 euro die angeblich defekt war. 
Als ich den Orig. Kühler gesehn hab wusste ich auch warum er das dachte, hab einen Accelero Xtreme Drauf geschnallt und siehe da, alles in ordnung und meine frau freut ich über eine 6970 für 25 Euro


----------



## bofri (7. September 2014)

Du hast wohl öfter so ein Glück. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hast du meine X1950XTX auch als defekt gekauft. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (7. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ja manchmal spielt der Zufall bei mir eine entscheidende rolle, hatte aber auch schon eine 5870 für 25 euro die nicht zu retten war. und deine Alte XTX ist bei mir in guten händen neben den andern x1950 und x1800ern.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. September 2014)

So hier die Einzelkarte - das mit dem Lüfter sieht ohne Blitz sogar tatsächlich ganz gut aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mit SLI


----------



## garfield36 (9. September 2014)

Voodoo 5 5500 von 3dfx mit neuen Kühlern und Lüftern.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. September 2014)

PS3 Pixelschleuder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCGamer (10. September 2014)

Hab noch n schönes Bildchen von meiner 4 Ti die joneskey98 hier schon gezeigt hat. Die Karte is komplett defekt.  Backen hat nichts gebracht und so ist sie jetzt Schreibtischschmuck bei mir 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. September 2014)

Mal wieder paar Bilder gemacht - war schon spät und nur mit Deckenlampen sind gute Fotos schwierig ohne Blitz^^ Also naja. 2x 780 Ti Matrix, 1x 780 Ti Lightning + 1x 780 Lightning. Dekadenz pur  Werde im Endeffekt nur eine behalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. September 2014)

Mal zwei Chips geknipst...

7900 GS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GT 610:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Karte gute Fotos zu erreichen ist fast unmöglich ^^ Jedenfalls ohne Spiegelreflex-Kamera.


----------



## bofri (11. September 2014)

Ganz nach dem Motto; was nicht passt wir passend gemacht, habe ich heute mal einen Accelero S1 Rev. 2 so modifiziert das er auf eine G80 Karte passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um zu zeigen, dass er nicht nur aufgelegt ist noch ein Bilder der Rückseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob der S1 allerdings auch Kühlleistungsmäßig diesem Umbau gewachsen ist, muss er noch beweisen. Die hier verwendete G80 ist defekt und diente nur als Montagemuster.


----------



## Micman09 (13. September 2014)

Ja ich zum beispiel

Meine neue GTX 780ti Matrix Platinum
Und meine alte GTX 670 dcii






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (13. September 2014)

Mal ein bisschen mit der Cam gespielt und eine Asus GTX 760 SSU in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisch (13. September 2014)

Meine neue ASUS Matrix Platinum GTX 780Ti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw warum wurde mein Post von gestern Abend gelöscht?


----------



## McZonk (13. September 2014)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Meine neue ASUS Matrix Platinum GTX 780Ti


 Laaaaangweilig.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Chrisch schrieb:


> Btw warum wurde mein Post von gestern Abend gelöscht?


Vermutlich weil er keine Bilder enthielt und wir uns vorbehalten, derartige Postings in _expliziten Bilderthreads_ kommentarlos auszublenden (vgl. auch Forenregeln).


----------



## bofri (15. September 2014)

Accelero S1 + Scythe Slip Stream @ 600 rpm auf 8800GTS 640MB 112 Shader.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut für 70°C unter Last und damit 20°C weniger als mit dem Referenzkühler.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. September 2014)

Grafikkartenhistorie:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit 10:26: Grade hat es bei mir an der Tür geklingelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. September 2014)

Mein altes Schätzchen kurz vor dem wohl verdienten Ruhestand (als Backup) ... wir hatten ein schöne Zeit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerCroc (21. September 2014)

Meine noch aktuelle Gigabyte GTX 670 OC wird aber laufe der nächsten Woche durch eine Gigabyte GTX 970 ersetzt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (21. September 2014)

Die Matrix GTX780Ti frisch aus der Verpackung geschält und gleich in neue Gewänder gesteckt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xardius (21. September 2014)

Wird Zeit das meine neue(n) 970 geliefert werden... Gibt nur noch wenig Spiele die anständig laufen wollen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War natürlich nur spass. Die hab ich auf Arbeit gefunden.

Hier noch ein Bild meiner alten Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein paar Bilder meiner (noch) aktuellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für die bescheidene Quali... Handy unso.


----------



## DerPate1235 (24. September 2014)

Heute frisch von Caseking angekommen, die GTX 980 Superclocked von EVGA.

EDIT: Hab mal den Chip sichtbar gemacht.


----------



## xardius (24. September 2014)

Meine Karten sind heute auch gekommen. Hier ma ein paar Bilder. (Wie das letzte mal leider auch nur mit Handy)


----------



## xardius (25. September 2014)

Ich nochmal 

Beim Aufräumen auf Arbeit gefunden:

Eine Karte von EIZO (Ich kannte die bisher nur als Monitorhersteller^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Geforce 2 MX400 (64mb ddr) von Palit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Karte von Trident mit TVGA 9000A Chip (von 1991):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Karte von Trident mit TVGA 8900 Chip (von 1992):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Karte von UMC (UM85C408AF) (von 1993):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter letzt eine S3 Trio32 IAEB2 86C732-P (von 1995):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich bedenke das ich Baujahr 89 bin... oha


----------



## KillerCroc (1. Oktober 2014)

heute kam endlich meine Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 <3

auf dem dritten Bild seht ihr meine alte und neue zusammen


----------



## Joselman (2. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (5. Oktober 2014)

Hier will mal wieder jemand baden gehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Addi (5. Oktober 2014)

Asus Gtx 770 DC2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofri (7. Oktober 2014)

Endlich ist sie da, nach dieser Karte habe ich echt lange gesucht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste nur mal etwas vom Staub befreit werden...


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2014)

Eine der beiden  leider nur mit der Handy Cam


----------



## maxpower1984 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab gestern ne GTX 280 bekommen hatte noch nie eine und wird sich neben den andern karten gut machen, vorbesitzerin meinte das sie zu laut wird. 
Kein wunder warum, nach dieser Nokotin orgie.


----------



## ebastler (13. Oktober 2014)

Hab nur diese zwei Bilder gemacht, beim Umbau... Es folgen aber mehr, da ich eh noch einiges ändern muss (Backplate wird gekauft, und ein Phobya 1,5mm Pad kommt unter den VRM1 Kühler).
Die WLP auf der GPU war steinhart und kaum abzukriegen


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. Oktober 2014)

Meine GTX 750Ti mit leichter Modifikation 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> vorher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> nachher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> eingebaut im neuen ITX System


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Oktober 2014)

Schick, schöne Lötarbeit außerdem. Woher wusstest du, welche Bauteile da unter dem Stecker auf der Rückseite noch fehlten? 


Apropos löten, das war der erste Zombie-Versuch. Anlöten hat leider noch nicht ganz so geklappt


----------



## egert217 (15. Oktober 2014)

Nen bisschen alt aber nen ganz schönes Trumm 33,5 cm Lang und Quad- Slot


Wenn jemand nähere infos zus RAM-Bestückung und Clockspeed hat bitte PN an mich, alles was ich von der Karte weiß ist, dass es sich um eine IBM GXT800P handelt, aber google spuckt nicht wirklich was aus


----------



## chakra76 (15. Oktober 2014)

Meine Neue


----------



## der8auer (16. Oktober 2014)

MSI GTX 980 Gaming testen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Addi (16. Oktober 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> MSI GTX 980 Gaming testen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bitte was ? Schick mir mal die 2 schlechtesten rüber 

Machste sie denn wenigstens noch kalt ?


Meine geliebte gts 250 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mistermeister (17. Oktober 2014)

So, ich hab mal den Kraken G10 auf meine 970 JEtstream gemacht (mit Corsair h90) 
Sieht nun dermaßen bescheuert aus...Wenn man die Verlängerungsplatte  hinten (die für nix gut ist) wegschraubt (notwendig für montage), dann ist die Karte so kurz wie zb ne ATI 9600Pro Der 92mm Lüfter Slot des Kraken ragt nun vollständig über die Karte, so kurz ist die   Absolut bescheuerter Anblick aber seht selbst...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber Kühlen tuts wie ein Gott, wo ich vorher bei max Auslastung locker mal schnell 79/80° C hatte, bekomme ich jetzt nur mehr so um die 50°C max 51/52°...
Bei Games mit normaler Beanspruchung keine 40° C mehr...  Und dabei Langweilt sich der 140 mm Noiseblocker Radi Lüfter noch... (direkt an Graka angeschlossen, Steuerung über Temperaturkurve via Thundermaster)


----------



## McZonk (25. Oktober 2014)

Ein wenig Spielerei mit Schärfentiefe und Glasplatte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (25. Oktober 2014)

Und ich mit dem Lötkolben  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannungen kommen wunderbar an, krieg zwar immer noch kein Bild aber das könnte auch daran liegen, dass die GPU-Spannung noch zu niedrig ist (1,03V). Oder dass die GTS sonst wie einen an der Waffel hat, war ja nur ein Test


----------



## Witcher (25. Oktober 2014)

KFA² GTX 780 HOF+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mumaker (26. Oktober 2014)

Gigabyte GTX970 G1.Gaming


----------



## McZonk (26. Oktober 2014)

*Hallo Kepler Junior. *

Grafikkarten müssen nicht immer 350.213 cm lang sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. Oktober 2014)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Schick, schöne Lötarbeit außerdem. Woher wusstest du, welche Bauteile da unter dem Stecker auf der Rückseite noch fehlten?



Erfahrung mit Spannungswandlung und Reverse Engineering  4x 0 Ohm Widerstände um den 6pin "scharf" zu schalten und dann lediglich noch Stützkondensatoren. 4x 16v 10µF SMD und 1x 16V 270µF Becherelko. Die Wertigkeit des letzteren kann man logischerweise von den bereits verbauten Elkos zur Stützung der 12v vom PCIe Slot ableiten.

Die Karte kommt btw. auf diesem Board zum Einsatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bevor hier jemand motzt von wegen "Keine Graka du Sack!" o.ä., die Grafik sitzt im Chipsatz  Im VX11H verbirgt sich nämlich ein S3 Graphics Chrome 640 (DX11 fähig), der leider extrem langsam ist... Mehr werdet ihr aber eh bald erfahren


----------



## Masterchief79 (27. Oktober 2014)

Sehr coole Sache und auch tolle Fotos! Ich habe für gute Fotos mittlerweile noch ungefähr 2 Stunden Zeit am Tag, danach ists meiner uralten Cam zu dunkel und ich muss den ollen Blitz auspacken. 

Zu meinem Experiment oben noch: Es lebt  
Und bevor einer was über die Unordnung sagt: Ich darf das, wollte heute Abend unbedingt noch das Teil zum Laufen bringen. Jetzt brauche ich noch nen I2C Bussystem um die GPU Spannung der alten GTS auch ändern zu können  Mehr dann demnächst in meinem Tagebuch.


----------



## maxpower1984 (30. Oktober 2014)

Meine Frau liebt mich, hat sie mir doch ne EVGA GTX 275  Co-op geschenkt


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. November 2014)

G80 for scale  Ne alte 6200 128MB und ne Asus GT210 1GB DDR3.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikola2207 (5. November 2014)

>>>Meine GPU<<<


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. November 2014)

Palit GTX 970 JetStream soeben eingetroffen  Fiepen erst ab etwa 100fps, aber auch nur sehr leise (im offenen Aufbau)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



faszinierend: der Karton meiner HD7950 mit Originalkühler im Inneren wiegt mehr als der volle der JetStream, welcher etwa 3x so groß ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



viel Werbung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hochwertige Optik, trotz einiger Metallteile dennoch sehr leichte Karte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... was erwartet man auch von einer 17cm Platine mit ein paar kleinen Heatpipes und Aluminium




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfterblätter ziehen den Staub förmlich an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So schaut es im Betrieb aus: Idle @ 45°C konstant @ 0rpm


----------



## borni (8. November 2014)

So die GTX 780 Ti GHZ Edition geht jetzt erstmal ins RMA und eine EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 übernimmt ihren posten.
Die nächsten Tage werde ich alles auf Wakü umrüsten und hoffen das ich mit dem guten ASIC von 80,1 % bei dieser Karte gut ein gutes Stück über 1500 MHz komme.
Unter Luft boostet sie jetzt schon bis 1430 MHz bevor sie dann irgendwann ins Temperaturtarget läuft und runter taktet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. November 2014)

1500MHz macht sie mindestens mit, meine GTX 970 läuft (bisher noch nicht ausgiebig getestet) mit 1500MHz Boost ohne Anheben von Spannung oder Powertarget im Heaven Benchmark bei nicht einmal 45°C (Standard-Boost sind 1329MHz) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. November 2014)

So noch ein paar letzte Zombie-Bilder von mir


----------



## Durty7 (9. November 2014)

Radeon HD7950 <3


----------



## Dedde (10. November 2014)

GTX 680 Phantom
GTX 780 Inno3d iChill Herculez


----------



## MDJ (13. November 2014)

*Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Edition*
Unpacking (Seriennummer unkenntlich gemacht) und FurMark mit 5 Minuten-Stress-Test + dazugehörige Daten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim 5-Minuten Stress-Test mit FurMark wurde die Karte nie über 60°C warm (Raumtemperatur zur Testzeit 21,6°C). Im Leerlauf steht sie bei 28-30°C.
Der Takt wurde durchgängig beim Base von 1202.3MHz-1203MHz gehalten. Da ist für OC´ler noch Luft nach oben drin! Bei FurMark greift der Boost nicht, da hierbei die Stromaufnahme recht hoch ist.
Bei anderen Tests, also Spiele oder bei HeavenBenchmark wurde der Boost auf 1430,2MHz hochgedrückt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich versäumt, bei den Diagrammen "Fit y" zu drücken, damit die höchsten Werte mit der oberen Diagramm-Linie angeglichen werden.
Deshalb habe ich die Werte-Tabelle mit dazu gemacht, wo man alle Werte sehen kann ----> Current / Minimum / Maximum / Average:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte ist (meiner Empfindung nach) sehr leise. Zumindest leiser als meine vorherige _"MSI GTX 770 Lightning_".
Weitere Komponenten des PC´s:
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF Advanced RC-932-KKN5-GP Big-Tower
Netzteil: 580 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670 (4x 3.40GHz)
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

Nachtrag:
Größenvergleich von _Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Edition_ und _MSI GTX 770 Lightning_.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (14. November 2014)

Mein neuer Schattzzz, eine *MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G*! 

Hier im Vergleich mit meiner alten Gigabyte GTX660Ti.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@MDJ
Hab in Furmark 1 Frame weniger, menno!


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. November 2014)

Für alle zaghaften Naturen und Hardware-Liebhaber, weiterlesen auf eigene Gefahr  Denn spätestens, wenn die alte Tischsäge mal wieder zum wichtigsten Werkzeug beim Grafikkarten-basteln avanciert, dürfte jedem klar sein: It's zombie time 


Ich konnts mal wieder nicht lassen, diesmal triffts eine von den schönen Lightning-Platinen. Genauer gesagt eine defekte HD5870 Lightning, deren Stromversorgung noch intakt ist.


*Gleich kanns losgehen...
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ob die mit dem kleinen Kratzer wohl noch läuft *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Halfway done...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Durch ist das gute Stück...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Makroaufnahme von den einzelnen Kupferlagen der Platine direkt nach dem Sägen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Seite, die verwendet wird, muss natürlich vorher erst noch geschliffen werden...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Nach dem Schleifen sieht das ganze dann so aus, (hoffentlich) ohne Kurzschlüsse zwischen den einzelnen Kupferschichten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Und nochmal mit maximum Makro  Das komplette PCB ist ungefähr 1mm dick, ihr sehts hier also im Querschnitt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beim Löten ist mir leider ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen, da ist mir am Spannungscontroller ein Widerstand abgerissen. Evtl. noch reparabel, ich hoffe euch das gute Stück dann nämlich auch mal im Einsatz präsentieren zu können


----------



## Dr.Helium (17. November 2014)

Meine NVIDIA 7800 GTX mit 256 MB back in business da meine Gigabyte R9 290 Windfurz wiedermal futsch ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (19. November 2014)

Für solche _Notfälle_ hab ich meine alte 8800GTS auch noch aufgehoben (oben im Bild, unten eine GTX560Ti)... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (21. November 2014)

Eine süße Nvidia Quadro FX 1800



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die etwas kleinere Nvidia Quadro 2000 D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und die beiden im Größenvergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrMorgan (22. November 2014)

hier mal meine Babys 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (22. November 2014)

Retro


----------



## D3N$0 (22. November 2014)

Mit Retro kann ich auch dienen, meine Backupkarte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (22. November 2014)

Die Experten hier erkennen natürlich sofort das Schätzchen, das ich eben ausgegraben habe, oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (30. November 2014)

Meine Radeon 6450


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Dezember 2014)

Zotac GTX 980 AMP! Edition





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LTB (2. Dezember 2014)

ATi

X1950GT 512mb


----------



## DaxTrose (2. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (2. Dezember 2014)

mal n bissl mit der cam rumprobiert  hoffe es gefällt: (leider nur ein bild, da die anderen offtopic wären  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaki008 (3. Dezember 2014)

Endlich hab ich auch mal wieder ne neue Grafikkarte.. Die HD 5850 wurde soeben von der GTX 970 Strix abgelöst!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zeta75 (4. Dezember 2014)

keinen Bock auf dann den 3. Umtausch meiner EVGA 970SC....
Die 980SC davon zwar auch nicht ganz frei ,aber kein Vergleich!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (4. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

















































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nochmal 2 bilder aufm balkon gemacht 

P.s. 2 grad im T-shirt sind echt unangenehm


----------



## PCGH_Willi (7. Dezember 2014)

so hab mal n paar blder von der 780 ghz von nem kumpel gemacht 

sry für den doppelpost, ich musste den thread mal n bissl pushen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## borni (7. Dezember 2014)

Kann Ich mithalten... Ist aber schon an jemand anders abgetreten worden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axonia (7. Dezember 2014)

Die 970 mal aufgeschaut, WLP erneuert (Gelid Extreme)
Von den Temperaturen hat sich allerdings so gar nichts verändert 
Und dann auch direkt noch ne Backplate verschraubt  Gab es von EVGA für Umme 
Man achte mal darauf, wie effektiv die dritte Heatpipe noch ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JJup82 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hier meine sapphire radeon r9 280 (no X) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dual-x oc @1150/1625 Mhz


----------



## maxpower1984 (9. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meine Asus Strix GTX 980, sie löst meine alte gtx 680 ab. Die 680 kommt dafür in den rechner meiner Frau und löst ihre HD 6970 ab.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Dezember 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes was nicht jeder hat  Auf weltweit 26 Stück limitiert!!!
Monster Teil sag ich nur!


----------



## bofri (14. Dezember 2014)

Meine 2 neuen Errungenschaften:

MSI N465GTX Twin Frozr II Golden Edition No.: 0559 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...die Karte selbst ist allerdings defekt...

...und eine weitere (funktionstüchtige) 8800 GTS *112 Shader* von XFX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*
*


----------



## Dedde (15. Dezember 2014)

hier zwei gigabyte g1 gtx 970 und eine inno3d ichill gtx 780


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2014)

Neues Spielzeug von ASUS 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Dezember 2014)

Der gute alte G80 

Für mich persönlich immer noch einer DER Grafikchips in der bisherigen Geschichte der 3D Beschleunigung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Penman (17. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quasi mein Lieblingsbild von meiner schönen XFX HD 6870 mit 2 GB. Tolle Karte! Läuft permanent mit 20% Lüfterleistung und ist damit flüsterleise.


----------



## borni (17. Dezember 2014)

Mal ein Foto beim Kühlerwechsel gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kerby- (17. Dezember 2014)

Ebenso 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (17. Dezember 2014)

Meine alte 280X und meine neue 290X


----------



## Metbier (25. Dezember 2014)

Mein neues Babe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tech_13 (27. Dezember 2014)

Meine MSI 780Ti mit Accelero Xtreme IV, mit ein paar Modifikationen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tubby-1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Beim jährlichen Reinigen hab ich mal eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 (oben) und eine AMD Radeon HD 6850 (unten) beide im Referenzdesign zum Vergleich abgelichtet.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (29. Dezember 2014)

war mal im computerspielemuseum in berlin und ratet mal was i dagefunden hab 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne 3dfx vodoo


----------



## DaxTrose (29. Dezember 2014)

Das ist aber eine 3Dfx Voodoo 2! Habe sie keine legendäre Voodoo 1?

Alibild: Diamond Monster Voodoo 2 im SLI





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sje (30. Dezember 2014)

Radeon HD 6850, 4870, 3650, Geforce 9600 GT, Geforce 8600 GT "Basteledition", Radeon HD 5770


----------



## fatlace (30. Dezember 2014)

ZOTAC GTX 580 mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme getauscht gegen eine MSI GTX 980


----------



## Brokoli1 (31. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine unterkühlte Ati


----------



## Tubby-1 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mal ein Teil meiner Grafikarten die sich im laufe der Zeit angesammelt haben, mal abgelichtet.

Reihenfolge von links:

TRIDENT - TGUI9440; ATI Rage 128; 3dfx Voodoo Rush; 3dfx Voodoo Banshee; 3dfx Voodoo 5500 PCI; 3dfx Voodoo 5500 AGP; VSA 100; Geforce2MX; Geforce 4800Ti; Geforce FX 5200; Geforce FX 5500; Geforce FX 5900 PV; ATI Radeon X600; Geforce 6200TC; Geforce 6600GT; Geforce 7900 GS; Geforce 7900 GTX; Geforce 8800 GTS; 2x Radeon HD 4850


----------



## Drakexz (1. Januar 2015)

Meine erste richtige Grafikkarte (Geforce 8800GT), "leider" aus einem Fertig PC. Die alte Geforce 4 MX 440 aus dem vorherigen PC finde ich gerade leider nicht für ein Foto. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## egert217 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Heute Angekommen, rattert nen bissl, läuft aber wie ne 1  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr_Rane (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Hallo alle miteinander! 

Nach sehr langer Zeit habe ich wieder Lust in das PC Gaming Geschehen einzutauchen. Meine Kenntnisse sind nicht mehr die aller frischesten, aber ich hoffe mir das schnell wieder anzueignen 

Mein absolutes Lieblingsteil von damals:  Nvidia GeForce 8800 Ultra. Die schaffte Crysis mit halbwegs guten FPS Werten darzustellen.

Apropos: Die Karte läuft noch wie eine Eins


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. Januar 2015)

Noch ein paar meiner "neuen" Karten 

Und noch ein Bild meiner 6600GT dabei, die als einziges Modell DDR2 Speicher hatte, von Gigabyte damals. Die AGP ist übrigens eine ATi 9800SE, die langsamer als eine 9600 Pro ist. War aber freischaltbar von 4 auf 8 Pixel-Pipelines, und somit auf die Leistung einer ATi 9800 (Non-Pro) zu bringen. Habs bei diesem Modell aber noch net versucht. Taktmäßig geht bei dem Ding aber was, nämlich von 270/270 auf 410/350 
Karten teilweise noch nicht gereinigt, und auch noch mehr Neuzugänge, muss mal vernünftiger Bilder machen (was im Winter aber schwierig ist).


----------



## Nickles (9. Januar 2015)

Gerade eine Elitegroup (gibts die heute überhaupt noch?) 8800 GT vom Marktplatz bekommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (9. Januar 2015)

Auch in meiner Höhle Stand ein Wachwechsel an der nicht so Geplant war, aber 470€ (kein Witz) für eine 1 Monat alte GTX 980 mit verlängerter Garantie.  WER könnte da Nein Sagen, Ich Nicht ! 
Hat ordentlich Dampf, kein Vergleich zur GTX 680.  Bin noch beim Austesten was an OC drin ist. Erste Tests sehen gut aus.


----------



## Nickles (13. Januar 2015)

Oldie grade angekommen:
7950 GX2


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (14. Januar 2015)

Für 1 euro ( +1 euro Versand auf ebay ersteigert)
Das geilste, das Ding war als gebraucht gekennzeichnet.
Kommt also an mit Manual etc und Treiber CD
Da seh ich schon die Teile sind nie benutzt worden.
Und oha die Anti Statische Verpackung ist noch versiegelt.
Des is NEU ^______^  für 1 euro 
MSI 7500 LE , denke mal OEM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. Januar 2015)

Jo kann man nicht meckern, damit dürftest du offiziell die "frischeste" Nvidia 7500 besitzen 

Hier noch eine meiner exotischeren Karten, eine 3D Labs Wildcats VP560, zusammen mit einer passiv gekühlten Sapphire Radeon 9600 Pro.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (16. Januar 2015)

Oldie von ebay angekommen
3870X2 ^__________^

Wird nachher noch entstaubt...
Druckluft flaschen leer schon bestellt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Januar 2015)

MSI GTX750-Ti Gaming


----------



## DasRegal (18. Januar 2015)

GTX570 2560MB Version SLi

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Januar 2015)

MSI R9 270x ITX Gaming!  Da hat MSI die Säge angesetzt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nickles (20. Januar 2015)

Hab übersehen dass des AGP und nicht PCIe Ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Januar 2015)

ich hab die zwar schonmal hier gepostet, aber die passt gerade zum vorpost:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neue Schlüsselanhänger XD


----------



## StriKer___ (21. Januar 2015)

Meine GTX 660 ... Wird bald durch die Strix GTX 970 von Asus ersetzt.


----------



## Nickles (23. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Erster Lüfter mod mit ner 8800 gt 
So instabil wie die Konstruktion ist wundert es mich wenn des nicht insta zammenkracht 
Aber läuft soweit...
Temps bei 15 grad zimmer temo
@furmark + OC GPUJ = 40, pcb = 30


----------



## Heimkinojenna (23. Januar 2015)

Nur kein Neid bitte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

neues Spielzeug


----------



## PCGH_Willi (28. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

soo mal wieder was neues / altes von mir xD leider inklusive streifen am bildschirm  geht also wieder zurück (für 7 euro bei ebay )


----------



## PCGH_Willi (30. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

7800 gt im referenz design für nen euro bei ebay gekauft


----------



## S754 (30. Januar 2015)

290X@Frischhaltefolie. Irgendwie muss man ja die Zeit überbrücken, bis der Nachfolger da ist 

EDIT: Hier noch ne kleine FirePro

@Beren: Sorry! Schöne Karten haste


----------



## beren2707 (30. Januar 2015)

Jungs, bitte kein Spam im Bilderthread!  Entsprechende Posts wurden ausgeblendet.
Alibi-Photos:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (30. Januar 2015)

Darf in keiner Sammlung fehlen: *Mr. Even Longer* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PCGH_Willi (31. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

iw mal wieder was zum rumspielen angekommen  
accelero hybrid drauf geschnallt und auf 1200mhz oc


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Februar 2015)

Hab mal beim Reinigen nen paar alte Radeon 9000er abgelichtet (9500 aufwärts). Genauer gesagt sind das eine Sapphire 9500 Golden Edition, eine ATi 9600 Pro, eine passive Sapphire 9600 Pro, eine Sapphire 9600XT, eine SUMA Platinum Radeon 9600XT, eine ATi 9700, eine ATi 9800SE, eine 9800 XL und eine ATi 9800XT. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. Februar 2015)

Und mal mein Neuzugang: Asus GTX260 Matrix.
Die konnte die Lüfter im Idle auch schon ausschalten, und das Anno 2008 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaugen (12. Februar 2015)

Mein altes Schätzchen aus der Schublade ^^

Das war eine der letzten PCI Grafikkarten die es im Geschäft zu kaufen gab (dank AGP...) und hatte bereits eine Backplate  Leider hat das Lüfterlager einen kleinen Schaden... lässt sich nicht mehr so leicht drehen und verursacht schabende Geräusche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH´ler,

hier noch die Bilder meiner kleinen Sammlung, eines Asus ROG Fanboy´s   

Zu meiner Sammlung gehören auch noch diverse Asus Matrix Karten, die ich auch noch die Tage mal ablichten werde.


----------



## spr3adlink (13. Februar 2015)

Eine RX3850, gerade notgedrungen in meinem System mit nem alten Athlon...zum Zocken eher ungeeignet


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Februar 2015)

Ich hab doch tatsächlich beim Spaziergang durch den Garten eine gefrorene Ati Rage 128 Ultra von Gigabyte gefunden... jap, damals hießen die noch Ati! 
Was man beim Tauwetter so alles entdecken kann... überragend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## borni (15. Februar 2015)

Meine EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4 GB mit EK Water Blocks FC980 inklusive vernickelter Backplate. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. Februar 2015)

Das war verdammt viel "Forschungs-" und Lötarbeit... 

Kleiner Tipp, es ist eine 3dfx Karte die normalerweise keinen TV und DVI Ausgang hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. Februar 2015)

It's Engineering Sample Time  Diesmal eine Quadro FX 5800. Das Biest hatte damals (2008) schon 4GB Speicher (GDDR3), angebunden an ein 512Bit Interface.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte stammt aus KW 21 2008, die GT200 GPU in der Rev B1 ist KW 20 2008. Revision B bedeutet dass der GT200 bereits in 55nm vorliegt. Final ist diese Revision aber nicht, erste Quadro FX 5800 wurden mit der GPU SKU (Stock keeping unit) G200-875-B2 ausgeliefert. Revision B2 wurde ca. KW 35 2008 ausgeliefert, also eine ganze Ecke später.

Die GPU trägt die interne NV Nummerierung "212".

Nettes Detail: DisplayPort Ausgänge waren damals noch nicht sonderlich geläufig und die GT200 GPU unterstützt diesen nativ nicht. Daher kommt auf der Quadro FX 5800 ein Zusatzchip von Analogix zum Einsatz, der hier noch als Engineering Sample vorliegt.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (24. Februar 2015)

Und ich war schon stolz auf meine GTX285 mit 2Gb Speicher

Alibibild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine kleine 750TI die ich modifiziert für eine Casemod benutze.Es ist im Moment die stärkste Low-profile Karte der Welt! oder?

mfg


----------



## Dr.Helium (10. März 2015)

Eine NVIDIA Quadro 600 aus einem in einer Fertigungshalle stehenden PC. Hier sieht man mal was Öl (auch wenn es "nur" in der Luft ist) für Schäden anrichten kann.
Das ist übrigens nicht die erste Quadro 600 die wir mit genau dem Schaden haben in der Halle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ja, es wurde bereits abgewogen die Rechner besser zu isolieren, wurde dann abgeleht


----------



## raketenspeed (10. März 2015)

Das war mal meine GTX 560 Ti 1GB:
ich weiß nicht ob sie kaputt ist oder nicht^^ hab im moment ein problem das ich ja vor einige minuten gepostet hab hier im forum.

Mein Stiefvater hat wo dieses schwarze gehäuse ist, das teil aufgeschnitten, und da einen 2. Kühler eingebaut, und die größe usw. war so perfekt xD es hat gepasst.
Aber der drangebastelte Kühler bringt nicht viel meiner meinung nach.

ps.Bin ich hier der jüngste, der sich mit Hadrware im ganzen PC beschäftigt und auskennt?Ich bin erst 19 xD und beschäftige mich mit Computer und deren Hardware seit 2006 :o.

pps.Sry für die Bildqualität, ich zittere immer an den händen ohne pause -.-. 

Wenn ich die Grakas von der ersten seite bis heute anschaue, bin ich echt begeistert was aus kleinen Teilen so riesen Teile werden.Z.B die Kühler, usw.


----------



## DeathCracker (13. März 2015)

Gemacht mit meinem Smartphone *-*


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. März 2015)

@ DeathCracker: Ne Zotac AMP! GTX760 ist es zufällig nicht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Witcher (20. März 2015)

Green Day.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (29. März 2015)

Löten an 1200 € Karten kommt schon gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## giga871 (4. April 2015)

hier meine MSI Geforce GTX 460 1GB OC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. April 2015)

umbau fertig  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XFX HD7850 DD mit EK VGA-Supremacy


----------



## Masterchief79 (4. April 2015)

Hier noch mal ein aktuelles Bild meiner 780 TI Lightning, immer noch ne wunderbare Karte 
Außerdem hoffe ich gleich auf eBay noch was seltenes zu ergattern, wenns klappt stell ich mal nen Teaserbild rein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (4. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die niedliche kleine 760 von meinem Dad der ich gerade den neuen Kühler verpasse


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. April 2015)

Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II auf Powercolor 290 PCS+


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Halterung und Lüfter: Prolimatech MK-13 Fan Secure + 2x be quiet! Silent Wings USC, 140mm @ 5V)


----------



## evilgrin68 (6. April 2015)

Watertouch schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn auf den Arctic Bequiet Lüfter drauf gemacht?



Indem er sie darunter montiert hat...   Da ist eine Halteschiene wo die Lüfter verschraubt sind und nicht am Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Sandwich


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joneskey98 (9. April 2015)

Geforce 7800GTX | 256MB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im SLI kann man damit tatsächlich sogar noch den ein oder anderen Klassiker flüssig spielen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icon (16. April 2015)

EVGA GTX 480 Hydro Copper FTW (Singleslot Grafikkarte)

 Für mich eine wahre Schönheit unter den Grafikkarten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMSI (17. April 2015)

wow was man so alles findet da ist ja ein richtiges schätzchen zum vorschein gekommen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (18. April 2015)

@Chris

Die Elkos sehen auf diesem Bild aber auch schon recht gefährlich aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChrisMSI (18. April 2015)

ja die sind kurz vor dem platzen, der dritte sieht auch schon angeschlagen aus erkennt man auf dem bild nur nicht so gut.deshalb nehme ich auch erstmal meine geforce 5200 im retro pc


----------



## Jarafi (18. April 2015)

MSI GTX970 Gaming mit Drachen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (19. April 2015)

Der nackte GF100 im Vergleich zum G80 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bias90 (24. April 2015)

290 mit mk-26


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. April 2015)

Palit JetStream... Der Name ist Programm bei den Lüftern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Mai 2015)

MSI GTX465 Golden Edition Nr. 1577/2500 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (2. Mai 2015)

Mein aktuell jüngstes Engineering Sample, was das Herstellungsdatum anbelangt. Eine Radeon HD 6850 mit AMD Barts Pro GPU (RV940) und 1GB GDDR5 Speicher.

Die Karte entspricht von der Kühlung einer "HIS HD 6850 Fan", aber das PCB unterscheidet sich im Detail zur HIS Variante und trägt das AMD Logo. Das PCB kam bei XFX HD 6850 Black Edition zum Einsatz.

Die Barts GPU stammt aus KW 47 2010 und entspricht damit der finalen Revision. Das PCB ist mit KW 50 2010 nur geringfügig jünger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte war vermutlich in einem HIS Labor zur Kühler/PCB Validierung im Einsatz, wurde aber von HIS nicht durchgewunken, denn Karten mit diesem PCB gab es nie.


----------



## Anticrist (2. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (10. Mai 2015)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Mein aktuell jüngstes Engineering Sample, was das Herstellungsdatum anbelangt. Eine Radeon HD 6850 mit AMD Barts Pro GPU (RV940) und 1GB GDDR5 Speicher.
> 
> Die Karte entspricht von der Kühlung einer "HIS HD 6850 Fan", aber das PCB unterscheidet sich im Detail zur HIS Variante und trägt das AMD Logo. Das PCB kam bei XFX HD 6850 Black Edition zum Einsatz.
> 
> ...


Hmm, der Kühlkörper erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen alten CPU Kühler von Zalman. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anticrist (11. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die "alten" Titan Black


----------



## CrSt3r (15. Mai 2015)

Kann leider nur mit einer Karte auffahren


----------



## Tra6zon (16. Mai 2015)

Endlich angekommen.
Meine neue Grafikkarte von ZOTAC.

Die GTX 960 AMP! Edition mit 4GB VRAM.


----------



## evilgrin68 (17. Mai 2015)

Nett die kleine ZOTAC. Schlicht in Schwarz. Ich hab da noch was in Farbe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farbfieber (22. Mai 2015)

Meine neue Asus GTX 970 Strix vs. MSI GTX 770 Lightning, die morgen nach Finnland geht


----------



## vinyard (26. Mai 2015)

ATI HD 5970(HEMLOCK) FRISCH aus dem ofen(160grad) läuft wie am ersten tag


----------



## TheCGamer (1. Juni 2015)

Soo mein Kumpel und ich waren gerade mit ein paar Grafikkarten im Wald, um Fotos für den Bildercontest zu knipsen. Ihr bekommt natürlich nichts aus unserer engeren Auswahl zu sehen 
Trotzdem sind die Bilder ganz ansehnlich geworden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Kennt vielleicht jemand den Aufnahmeort? Ist vielleicht doch etwas bekannter


----------



## joneskey98 (1. Juni 2015)

Die triefenden Dinger lungern jetzt auf meinem Schreibtisch rum... immernoch pitschnass[emoji38]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (3. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. Juni 2015)

heute auf der arbeit mal ein paar alte karten entdeckt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (6. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


290x vs. 7950


----------



## Löschzwerg (7. Juni 2015)

@FeuerToifel: Der Abit Kühler ist ja mal genial 

So, ich habe euch auch wieder etwas zu zeigen, meine "neue" S3 Graphics Deltachrome S8 Pro 

Ich musste allerdings erst noch ein wenig Hand an die Karte legen, die Kondensatoren waren teils schon am hochgehen und mussten unbedingt getauscht werden.

Vor Restaurierung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während der Arbeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Karte mit den neuen Elkos und in gesäubertem Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte stammt aus KW. 38 2004.

Die Deltachrome Serie war der erste eigenständige Versuch wieder am Markt für Grafikkarten mitzumischen, seit der Neugründung unter dem Namen S3 Graphics. S3 Graphics entstand aus der ausgegliederten Grafiksparte von S3 Inc. und dem Joint Venture mit VIA Technologies.


----------



## Sje (8. Juni 2015)

Meine neue gebrauchte HIS Radeon R9 270 iPower IceQ X² Turbo 2 GB GDDR5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Juni 2015)

Hybrid Graka 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (9. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

2 Eulen während der Paarung erwischt, ich Glückspilz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (20. Juni 2015)

Mal etwas Anderes


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raceandsound (22. Juni 2015)

Beim Umzug die alte Graka wieder ausgegraben, muss mir nur noch überlegen, wie und wo ich das Ding zur Schau stellen kann (Vitrine oder PC-Tisch).

Gainward Bliss 8800GT GLH Grafikkarte PCIe 512MB DDR3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSystemUI (22. Juni 2015)

Hab noch eine etwas angestaubte GeForce 8600 GS (ja, die gibt es wirklich) mit 512MB hier rumliegen. Da habe ich meistens Rollercoaster Tycoon 3 drauf gezockt, ist aber schon einige Jährchen her


----------



## Cuddleman (25. Juni 2015)

Das etwas andere Rotlichtmilieu.

Mein Star im Foto-Contest.
Ein Auszug aus einer Vielzahl von Versuchen!
Das teilnehmende Contest-Foto sieht man jedoch nur dort!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-geforce-gtx-980-970-und-960-gewinnen-18.html

Die abgebildete Grafikkarte ist hier eine ATI Radeon 9600 SE und ist nach der Tortur wieder im PC verschwunden und bringt unter anderem diese Bilder sauber auf den Monitor.
Der andere Teilnehmer ist eine E-Lok der Baureihe 186 von Bombardier.
 Die hat auch alles Heil überstanden und verrichtete erwartungsgemäß anschließend ihren Dienst.

Es wären auch andere zum Zuge gekommen, doch mit dem Alu-Kühler im richtigen Licht sah die am besten aus.
 Nvidias grüne Probanten im Herstellerdesign, sind wohl eher für grünes Licht gemacht, mit rot sah es erbärmlich aus.
Eine Geforce 8800 GT 521MB wäre noch ein Hingucker geworden, mit seinen goldenen Topflow-Kühler, doch den als deutliches Zusatzgewicht im Reisegepäck mit herum zu schleppen, gerade des Kühlers wegen, muß nicht sein. Außerdem erfordert jene deutlich mehr Platz im Stauraum, der leider nicht vorhanden war.


----------



## Chomper666 (29. Juni 2015)

Meine neue R9 290 Vapor X von Sapphire. Richtig tolle Karte.

Im Vergleich seht ihr meine alte Karte. Eine HD7870 XT von VTX3D.


----------



## bofri (30. Juni 2015)

Mal einer meiner Neuzugänge...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofri (7. Juli 2015)

Ein weiterer Neuzugang...meiner Meinung eine sehr schöne Karte, leider ein wenig vermackt. Mir gefällt die kurze GTS Variante aber besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. Juli 2015)

Hier mal meine ehemalige R9 270X Mini IceQ X² von HIS. Im dritten Bild mit zwei Noctua NF-A9.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sie im kleinen Raidmax Atomic zu heiß wurde, musste sie nun einer EVGA GeForce GTX 960 Superclocked weichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Hauptrechner werkelt nach wie vor eine Asus R9 290 DCII mit Morpheus und zwei industrial PPC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (16. Juli 2015)

Jetzt wird es alt. 

Auf der Suche nach einer Maus für meinen Zombiecomputer bin ich in meiner Computerkramkiste auf den Karton einer Saphire ATI Radeon 9800 SE gestoßen, die ich mal für 189,00 Euro bei Saturn gekauft habe.
Da ich weiß, dass diese Karte zusammen mit dem Rechner in dem sie verbaut war in gute Hände gekommen war habe ich den Karton mal geöffnet um zu sehen was drin war.

Darin lagen 2 Grafikkarten der AGP-Ära:

Nr 1: Eine Fabrikneue ATI Radeon 9200 SE. Sie musste der 9800SE weichen und war nie in Benutzung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eine Medion ASUS V7700. Der verbaute Chip ist ein Geforce 2 - GTS mit 32 MByte RAM an seiner Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2015)

780 Ti vs. 980 Ti:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. Juli 2015)

Noch ein Kistenfund:

ATI 9600 XT mit 256 MByte VRAM:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte sie lange Zeit im Einsatz, bis Oblivion ihr den Rest gab und eine neue Karte her musste bzw. ein ganz neuer Computer.
Sie war übrigens der Nachfolger zur 9800 SE, die ich in meinem letzten Beitrag erwähnt habe.Ihr Nachfolger wurde die  *XFX GeForce 7950 GT 570M Extreme (passiv gekühlt)*die hier auch schon mal zu sehen war zusammen mit einen neuen Unterbau, da es meine erste PCI-E Grafikkarte war.


----------



## Trab (19. Juli 2015)

Und nun zu etwas komplett anderem. Eine GTX 980 mit Aio Wasserkühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (20. Juli 2015)

EVGA GTX980ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ ready for WAKÜ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofri (20. Juli 2015)

Mal ein Teaser Bild von dem was ich hoffentlich bald hier habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...wobei es es weniger um eine Grafikkarte direkt geht


----------



## Leonleon1 (22. Juli 2015)

GTX 980  und daneben meine "alte" R9 290!


----------



## TheLukay (26. Juli 2015)

Ein paar Bilder von meiner R9 290

Die nicht perfekt aufgesetzten Kühlkörper ignorieren


----------



## Löschzwerg (26. Juli 2015)

Angespornt durch die News zum Grafikkartenbilder Thema mal wieder etwas neues von mir, eine ATi FireGL V3250 "NON-QUALIFICATION SAMPLE".

Die Karte hat 256MB DDR Speicher, angebunden an den RV380-GL (Consumer Karte wäre z.B. eine Radeon X600) über ein 128Bit Interface. Der Chip taktet mit 500MHz und der Speicher mit 400MHz.

Der Chip selbst ist Directx 9.0b kompatibel und besitzt 4 Pixel- sowie 2 Vertexeinheiten. Gefertigt wurde der verbaute RV380-GL in 130nm, fasst 76 Millionen Transistoren und stammt aus der KW. 23 2004.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ü50 (26. Juli 2015)

Weis jemand was das hier ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilgrin68 (26. Juli 2015)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Weis jemand was das hier ist?




Nööööö https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tseng_Labs_ET4000





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey Löschzwerg... Geiles Teil! Vorallem die Kühlung....


----------



## maxpower1984 (3. August 2015)

Heute angekommen, meine X800 All in Wonder. Jetzt fehlt mir noch die x1900 All in Wonder.


----------



## nikon87 (3. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofri (3. August 2015)

endlich ist sie da ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinen Augen war das ein echt toller Laden. Leider ist für so etwas heutzutage kein Platz mehr auf dem Hardware Markt.


----------



## DaxTrose (4. August 2015)

Das stimmt! Nur leider sind Grafikkarten zu kurzlebig für einen Luxusartikel. Von der Aufmachung könnten sich die High-End Modelle aber ein Stückchen von abschneiden! 


Alibild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EMPIREOK (8. August 2015)

Hm ob das auch auf ne Pentium 4 system gut geht


----------



## BautznerSnef (9. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofri (10. August 2015)

Auf der Suche nach einer 8600gt für mein Sockel 775 Testsystem, bin ich für 2,63€ zzgl. 3,79€ Versand bei ebay fündig geworden.
Leider hat Asus hier Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, wie ich sie schon oft bei Mainboard Chipsätzen gesehen habe; Steinhart das Zeug.
Beim tauschen der WLP bei einem Mainboard ist mir folgendes aber noch nie passiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück hat sich der finanzielle Schaden mit 6,42€  in Grenzen gehalten, aber jetzt jetzt muss ich wieder nach einem Schnäppchen Ausschau halten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. August 2015)

Hab mal vor längerem meine Graka weiß gefärbt. 

Asus GTX 670 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Highspeed-dd (19. August 2015)

Hier mal meine Karten. 2 mal Zotac Geforce GTX 980 TI


----------



## bofri (19. August 2015)

Oldschool AiO für eine 8800 Ultra!
Unglaublich wie laut die Pumpe ist, dass sich das Leute antun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimiblu (26. August 2015)

9800GT, das alte Teil. Wurde meiner Erinnerung nach irgendwann gegen eine HD7770 getauscht. 
Im letzten Bild habe ich mal den Kühler entfernt; die graue Pampe jedoch ging trotz Isopropanol etc. nicht ab^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker24 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Grafikkarten &amp;gt;&amp;gt;Bilder&amp;lt;&amp;lt; Thread*

Kleines Ding, im Vergleich zu meiner alten GTX 580 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. August 2015)

Fund auf der Arbeit: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (26. August 2015)

Mittlerweile ist der Kühler jetzt auch montiert auf der GTX 980 Ti:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (5. September 2015)

Ganz im Sinne AMDs Fury eine kleine Mod für Big Maxwell - nun gehen auch die 300 Watt bei angenehmer Lautstärke und modular im Testsystem in den Raum über - 1,5+ GHz ahoi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luigi92 (7. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Zwillinge (2 EVGA GTX TITAN X SC)


----------



## Acemonty (8. September 2015)

Hier mal meine 980ti von MSI. Bitte nicht über die Gummibänder lachen. Aber so sind die Lüfter perfekt entkoppelt, da sie dadurch frei hängen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. September 2015)

Heute eine ge(b)rauchte GTX 770 iChill bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich schon mal so etwas ekelhaftes in den Händen halten durfte, das Nikotin sind in jeder Ritze


----------



## PrincePaul (9. September 2015)

Auch gerade was gebrauchtes bekommen und verbaut:

GTX 970 von MSI, gerade schon bekanntschaft mit den langsamen 500MB gemacht -> GTA V 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delusa (12. September 2015)

So mein EVGA 980Ti sc+ unter Wasser.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (13. September 2015)

Meine neue gebrauchte. Nichts womit man angeben kann, mir reicht sie aber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. September 2015)

Meine R9 Nano 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spulenfiepen from hell, aber definitiv eine sehr interessante Karte.

Keine Engineering-Sample, ich weiß... Schande über mein Haupt  Aber heute ist bei mir noch eine GTX 480 mit GF100 und allen 512 Shader cores angekommen


----------



## maxpower1984 (15. September 2015)

Eine weitere All in Wonder. Diesmal eine X1800 die laut vorbesitzer nur einmal in betrieb war und man sieht es ihr auch an.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich glaube der Newsthread war der falsche fürs Posten.... 

Hier eine HD7970M MXM3.0B. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (11. Oktober 2015)

Dann präsentier ich auch mal meine^^
Bis heute meine unangefochtene Lieblingsgrafikkarte und bevorzugtes Kuschelmonster :

XFX Geforce GTX 280 XXX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später sah sie so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (14. Oktober 2015)

Da bekomme ich gestern einen alten, selbstgebauten "Familien"-PC geschenkt und was steckt da drin? Ein Engineering Sample!  Fragt mich nicht wie das Teil da reingekommen ist, die ehemaligen Besitzer wissen nichts davon.

Es handelt sich um eine Geforce 6800 AGP mit 128MB GDDR Speicher. 

Nach dem Ausbau der Karte hat mich sofort der Aufkleber "FCC & CE pending" stutzig gemacht. Ohne diese Zertifizierung dürfen Produkte nicht vertrieben werden! Als nächstes ist mir dann gleich die Einkerbung an der AGP Haltenase aufgefallen, die ich so nur von Prototypen kenne. Weiterhin entdeckt man auf dem PCB "Made in USA", wo eigentlich China oder Taiwan stehen müsste.

Also Kühler runter (musste eh alles komplett abgestaubt werden) und siehe da, schon lächelt einen ein NV40 DIE mit "ENG SAMPLE" Gravur an 

Der NV40 ist Rev A1 (finale Revision) und wurde in KW12 2004 produziert, das PCB stammt aus KW23. Am Kühlkörper für den Speicher hat jemand ein paar Zapfen abgeschnippelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (16. Oktober 2015)

Das kränkliche Problemkind meiner Grafikkartenfamilie, eine PNY GTX 660 mit Bluescreens.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## egert217 (18. Oktober 2015)

Wird 95°C heiß läuft aber


----------



## Finni21 (1. November 2015)

Meine liebste:  Palit GTX 770♥♥♥
Temperaturen steigen niemals über 60 grad!
Schafft immer noch alles auf ULTRA oder HOCH (Außer Witcher 3).
Wird auch nicht mega laut. Nur leicht aus meinem Gehäuse raus zu hören


----------



## Ion (1. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



780Ti an die Macht


----------



## Löschzwerg (16. November 2015)

Eine Matrox Parhelia vor und nach der Instandsetzung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom PCB Layout immer noch eine der schönsten Karten! Ich hätte gerne eine Parhelia 2 gesehen


----------



## shl1976 (20. November 2015)

Hier meine KFA² GTX 980 8Pack Edition! Ist ein richtiges Monster von Graka^^ wiegt auch fast 2kg und hat Dampf ohne Ende, auch mit der originalen LuKü 
kann man die OC´n bis sonstwohin xD siehe SC mit GPU Z Test und Nvidia Inspektor. 

Als Größenvergleich hab ich da mal eine uralte Galaxy GeForce 8500GT dazu gepackt, auch eine noch vorhandene GTX 560 Ti von ASUS ist eigendlich winzig gegen die 8Pack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (20. November 2015)

Asus HD7750




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (22. November 2015)

Morgen geht mein neuster kauf auf die Reise.


----------



## Poulton (22. November 2015)

Sapphire Radeon X1650XT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Dezember 2015)

Hier meine zweite Deltachrome S8. Jemand hatte bereits Elkos getauscht, aber leider nicht mit dem originalen Spezifikationen und Abmaßen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 => Zustand bei Anlieferung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 => Nach der Reparatur

---

Und hier noch eine S3 Graphics Chrome S25 mit 128MB. Diese Variante mit VGA, DVI und TV Ausgang trifft man relativ selten an, geläufiger sind die kleinen Low-Profile Chrome S25.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das PCB stammt aus KW 39. 2007, womit die Karte erst sehr sehr spät produziert wurde. Die GPU selbst wurde KW 12 2006 gefertigt.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2015)

Gesammelte Werke (nicht wirklich alles, aber das meiste - wer genau hinschaut, merkt zum Beispiel, dass gar keine ATI PCI-E Karten dabei sind).


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Y (12. Dezember 2015)

GTX 980TI Phoenix GS 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pc-jedi (13. Dezember 2015)

Hier meine passiv gekühlte Nvida 8500GT mit 256MB DDR2 von Palit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (19. Dezember 2015)

Meine Red Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtflieger (19. Dezember 2015)

Meine GTX 980Ti mit anderem Kleid


----------



## OC_Burner (20. Dezember 2015)

Komplettzerlegung einer teildefekten GTX280 Karte die nur noch im PCI-E x1 Modus lief.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wagga (27. Dezember 2015)

Meine neue GPU die R9 390
und neben dran zum Größenvergleich die 5750 aus dem 2.PC Eine 5750.
Die 5750 wurde 2014 durch eine Sapphire R9 290 Trix OC getauscht, die es leider nur bis Oktober machte, dann wartete ich bis zur R9 390 und versuchte es nochmals.
Mit Sapphire habe ich irgendwie total immer pech meine erste 9800 Pro damals war auch schon von denen, die habe ich noch im Keller, wenn ich dran denke tue ich die mal auch dazu.
Beide Karten funktionieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nett Wäre wenn man sich von der Größe und dem Stromverbrauch ohne Leistungseinbußen wieder einer 5750 nähern würde.
1x 6 PIN Anschluss statt 1x 8 + 1x6 das wäre nett.
Hätte noch irgendwo eine 9800 Pro rumfliegen, wenn ich sie finde ergänze ich den Beitrag.
Habe die Ersatzkarte der 2006 getauschten 9800 Pro gefunden, sie würde noch funktionieren wäre der Lüfter nicht in der Mitte zerbrochen.
Sie lagerte in der Antistatiktüte 6 Jahre lang oder noch länger, wie sie zerbrach keine Ahnung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (30. Dezember 2015)

*STB Nitro DVD // Chromatic MPACT! 2*

Mein Retro Neuzugang zum Ende des Jahres, eine STB Nitro DVD Grafikkarte, basierend auf dem Chromatic MPACT! 2 

Wie schon der erste MPACT! setzt auch der MPACT! 2 Chip auf eine frei programmierbare VLIW Architektur. Dank 0.35 µm liegt der Takt bei 125 MHz. Die Karte besitzt 4MB RDRAM (Rambus!) der mit 500MHz befeuert wird und für eine entsprechend hohe Bandbreite von bis zu 1125 MB/s sorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (10. Januar 2016)

GTX285



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




8800GTX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (10. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


n paar radeon 6870


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Januar 2016)

Haste aufgehört Litecoins zu minen oder was? 

Alibi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoch (11. Januar 2016)

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G mit Backplate von Coldzero


----------



## KRUEMELMONSTERxX (11. Januar 2016)

Hey,

hier sind mal meine alten Grafikkarten und meine aktuelle   :

EVGA GTX570HD DS, Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X GHz Edition, Sapphire Nitro R9 390


----------



## wolflux (13. Januar 2016)

Umbau 980 Ti Classified auf, mit CPU-Kompaktwakü und Kühlerchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (13. Januar 2016)

Die zweite R9 390 PCS+ ist angekommen. Es ist Liebe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dübel (14. Januar 2016)

Heute ist meine GTX 980Ti von Inno3D gekommen...
Da ich nicht so der große Fan von unboxing Videos bin, habe ich eine unboxing Bilderreihe gemacht 

Viel Spaß 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slam-It (20. Januar 2016)

Das Konvertieren in JPEG hat es leider etwas unscharf werden lassen.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (31. Januar 2016)

meine neuen 980 ti sc im sli


----------



## coldstone (7. Februar 2016)

Mein Upgrade von Gigabyte GTX-460 zu Sapphire R390 Nitro + Backplate


----------



## RonGames (11. Februar 2016)

Hier mal was von meinen Ehemaligen Grafikkarten.


----------



## loewe0887 (11. Februar 2016)

Ich baue Privat für Bekannte  und Freunde Rechner auf und optimiere diese. Hier mal ein paar Bilder der vor 2 Tagen verbauten EVGA GTX980. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Bilder von meinem Momentanen Rechner mit meinem GK MOD "SNOWWHITE"  Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 White Edition (Eigenbau)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder vom CaseMod "THE ROCK" MSI Geforce GTX 960 2G White Edition (Eigenbau)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder von meiner 2/14 gekauften Sapphire R9 270x Tri-X Toxic 2G und der 3/14 gekauften PCS+ R9 290 non-X (Bios Freischaltung auf X). Bestückt mit einer NZXT. Kraken X41 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## Evo8 Racer (13. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
hier mal meine schöne EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pupsi11 (16. Februar 2016)

meine alte vapor-x 290x 8gb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und dann meine neue gigabyte 980Ti xtreme waterforce



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TashParker240 (29. Februar 2016)

Mein "kleines" Schmuckstück, eine *Asus HD7970 Matrix Platinum*. Ich liebe dieses Riesenvieh! ^^


----------



## Jarafi (9. März 2016)

KFA2 GTX 970 EXOC Sniper Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. März 2016)

Vorher (zwei R9 270 mit Arctic Accelero Mono):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue ASUS 390 STRIXX:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und im Rechner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loewe0887 (13. März 2016)

So.... Schön zu sehen das ich nicht der einzige bin der sich eine neue GK gekauft hat. 

Die weiße ist eine Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 Windforce 3X Activ mit 1,6 Ghz, meine Alte GK. Ich war das leidliche Problem mit dem V-Ram einfach nur leid.

Die andere ist eine ASUS AMD R9 390 Strix Gaming Direct CUIII Retail mit momentan 1,2 Ghz, meine Neue GK.


----------



## robbe (14. März 2016)

Mein neues Baby



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TashParker240 (14. März 2016)

Für mich die beste jemals auf den Markt gekommene Grafikkarte, eine X800GTO² von Sapphire.
Mit dem R480 Chip, der X850XT PE und auch mit dessen Leistung, nach Biosflash und OC. So läuft die Karte jetzt seit 2005 ununterbrochen.

Das zweite Bild zeigt meine HD7970 Matrix und eine HD3850 T2D512E-OC. Das dritte ebenfalls die Matrix, die HD3850 und eine HD2600XT.


----------



## dekay55 (16. März 2016)

Ne alte Quadro aufm Mars



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ne Quadro 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So langsam sammeln sie sich 

Und noch ne seltenere aeltere Highend Matrox Kombi ( ja Matrox gibts noch )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loewe0887 (16. März 2016)

So... Habe mal 2 Wallpapers zu meiner neuen GK gemacht....  Bei 90 Grad ist das Feuer wirklich passend.... XD


----------



## padawan1971 (20. März 2016)

Wo sind hier die PCI-E Steckplätze ? Hat jemand ne Idee wo die sind? 
Ich habe gelesen Nvidia baut für PKW´s Rechner oder habe ich was falsch Verstanden?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/icons/icon6.png


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2016)

x1950XTX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlyKilla (28. März 2016)

Vorsicht, Nacktbilder!

Geforce 8800 GTS 640



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD HD 4870



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geforce GTX 560 TI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TashParker240 (30. März 2016)

Die ersten drei Bilder zeigen eine Leadtek Winfast 7900GTX und das vierte eine Evga GTX470 mit Zalman VF3000N. Die Abdekcung des Zalman wird aber noch schwarz, sonst passt das farblich nicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2016)

x800XT-PE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sparkle Geforce 6600GT AGP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (3. April 2016)

Hier auch noch eine X800. Die berüchtigte X800 Pro VIVO Edition die sich zur XT PE freischalten ließ.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (3. April 2016)

Really Nano würde ich sagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (10. April 2016)

Zweimal GeForce 2 MX bzw. MX200 und MX400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (10. April 2016)

Nach einer aufwändigen Reinigungaktion...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (14. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine kleine XFX Sammlung (und ein paar andere schöne Modelle) müssen sich im Moment in dem kleinen Regal aneinanderkuscheln, da die Vitrine leider nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht :'(


----------



## Matriach (15. April 2016)

Hier das Herz meiner Workstation ...
Die GeForce GTX 980ti G1 Gaming von Gigabyte  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (16. April 2016)

Ich hatte male eine R9 290 Tri-X. Da sie bekanntlich die rechte Hand des Teufels war, musste ein Prolimatech Engel her. 
So eine Tüftelarbeit, mach ich allerdings nie wieder.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decrypter (24. April 2016)

Ist ja fast alles neumodischer Krams 
Ich hab mal wieder 2 Alteisen in die Hände bekommen. Also aus einer Zeit, als Grafikkarten noch klein, niedlich und leise waren, da vollkommen passiv.

Zum einem eine Color Max ST-765A REV: D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und eine Elsa Winner 1000/T2D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide zufälligerweise mit einem S3 Trio 64V Grafikchip


----------



## PCGHGS (25. April 2016)

Sapphire R9 290X 4GB Ref. Design + NZXT G10 @ be quiet! Silent Wings 92mm + Corsair H110 @ 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grundplatte stammt von meiner defekten R9 290. Um den verlöteten Kühler von der Grundplatte zu entfernen, habe ich den Kühler im Ofen gebacken (vorher WLP, Radiallüfter usw. entfernt). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend wurde die Grundplatte noch im Bereich der GPU Aussparung und Stromversorgung modifiziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RofflLol (6. Mai 2016)

Da meine R9 270X leider heute von mir gegangen ist, musste eine neue her... Hab die Günstig für 120Euro geschossen (Neu). Darf ich vorstellen eine Gigabyte Windforce GTX960 mit 4GB GDDR5 und einen Turbo von 1,350GHz Ja  was will man sagen kann man ja mal aus Scheiß mal ein SLI machen.. Ich meine 1x 6Pin ? und 500 Watt Straight Power E10 Warum nicht... Genug geballet hier sind die Bilder.


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. Mai 2016)

*SiS Xabre 400 // A1 Engineering Sample*

Sooo, fahren wir mal wieder ein seltenes Schätzchen aus dem Keller! Heute gibt es ein SiS Xabre 400 Engineering Sample zu sehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Xabre 400 liegt in der Revision A1 (KW18 2002) vor und taktet wie die finalen Karten mit 250 MHz. Der Chip ist DirectX 8.1 "kompatibel", besitzt allerdings keine Vertex Shader Einheiten, weshalb diese Berechnungen von der CPU übernommen werden. Der Xabre 400 wurde in 150nm gefertigt.

Verbaut sind 64MB DDR Speicher, welche 500MHz schnell arbeiten und über 2x 64Bit an die GPU angebunden sind.

Besonderheit dieser Karte: Es wurde eine zweite S-Video Buchse und Controller Chip verlötet. Grund und Funktion (möglicherweise ein Eingang?) sind mir derzeit unbekannt.


----------



## OC_Burner (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: SiS Xabre 400 // A1 Engineering Sample*

GeForce2 GTS, zerlegter Chip mitsamt Speicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Riva 128 ZX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Mai 2016)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man das hin das die Chips so aussehen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



mit schleifpapier und einer menge geduld  


alibild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (19. Mai 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder meiner alten XFX GeForce 6800 XT. Da die GPU für PCIe entwickelt wurde benötigte es einen AGP-Brückenchip (ein Stück von diesem ist unterhalb des Lüfters zu erkennen).
Mit dieser Karte konnte ich endlich Need for Speed Underground 2 auf hohen Details zocken 
Und OC war auch gut möglich - und läuft heute noch immer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. Mai 2016)

Die schon seit Jahren ausgeliehene Powercolor Radeon X1950 Pro/512 ist vor wenigen Tagen nach Hause zurückgekehrt. Der Lüfter hatte sich gelöst und blockierte am Kühlergehäuse. Der Lüfter ist auf einer Gummischeibe montiert, welche wiederum an das Kühlergehäuse geklebt war. Also frisch geklebt, den Kühlkörper entstaubt und noch frische WLP aufgetragen. 
Da ich momentan bis auf den FSX nur World of Tanks zocke, ist die gute gleich mal wieder für die GTX970 in den Rechner eingezogen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist eigentlich schon als silent zu bezeichnen - kein Vergleich zur GTX970. Dieser wurde damals auch ohne Grafikkarte als Arcic Cooling Accelero X2 verkauft - einfach Top


----------



## Hakenden (2. Juni 2016)

So jetzt ist er fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab August gibt's Hardtubes .


----------



## Airrunner (7. Juni 2016)

Dann muss ich hier auch mal was posten

Zwei AiOs sind drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Persönliches Highlight ist für mich das die Backplate und die Halterung des GPU Adapters ineinander gepasst haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (20. Juni 2016)

Hier mal was ganz altes und zwar der NV1 von Nvidia oder auch bekannt als STG2000 von SGS Thomson. Der nackte Chip ohne Grafikplatine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Matrox Mystique



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (27. Juni 2016)

Eine kleine aber feine GTX 1080 Phoenix von Gainward.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najuno (27. Juni 2016)

Hier dazu das Zotac GTX1080 AMP! Pendant


----------



## MrHide (29. Juni 2016)

Sehr sehr geile Grakas Leute! Der Thread ist hammer Geil wenn ich das mal so sagen darf!

So die ersten Grakas in der obersten Reihe sind schon etwas älter.
Auf den ersten vier Bildern ist meine Ati Radeon X850XT (leider ohne PE) zu sehen. Bei der ist nach einiger Zeit der Lüfter kaputt gegangen also habe ich ihn durch eine Zahlmann Passivkühlung getauscht.
Davor auf dem 4. Bild hatte ich zwischenzeitlich eine Sapphire Kühlung drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nachfolgenden Ati Radeon 5970 waren 2010 mein ganzer Stolz. Sie haben mich ca. 6 Wochen an die Spitze des 3D Mark Vantage gebracht wo ich den Rekord hielt.
Das waren schon mega große Teile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einige der Bilde sind leider verdreht hochgeladen obwohl sie auf meinem PC richtig rum sind..^^
Auf den ersten Bildern ist mein 2011-3 System vom letzten Sommer zu sehen wo ich noch meinen i7 5930K hatte und nur eine EVGA GTX 980Ti Hybrid.
Das System hab ich nach wenigen Monaten wieder verkauft und mir dieses Frühjahr ein neues mit einem i7 6700K zugelegt, was mich jetzt voll aufregt da die 2011-3 Nachfolger gekommen sind. Ich hab mir dann statt dem ASUS Rampage V Extrem und dem 5930K eine 2. EVGA GTX 980Ti Hybrid gegönnt was ich jetzt auch nicht mehr tun würde weil SLi bei den meisten Spielen total für den Bobbes ist. Mit den neuen Technologien werden die Spiele viel CPU lastiger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war ein kleiner Einblick in meine Graka Historie. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch einige Notebooks aber die sind uninteressant.

Gruß

MrHide


----------



## egert217 (30. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Voltmod im Mad Max Style (mir sind die Trimmpotis augegangen)


----------



## danomat (30. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loewe0887 (3. Juli 2016)

Meine RX 480.... Hier gehts zum Unboxing:

*WERBUNG ENTFERNT*


----------



## Jobsti84 (7. Juli 2016)

Leider habe ich knapp 30 Grafikkarten vor 4 Wochen entsorgt, große Elektroschrott-Entsorgung bei mir 
Waren viele Schätzen dabei wie Rage Fury, Elsa Erazor, Voodoo, Radeon 32, GeForce 1, 2, 3, R 8500, Geforce 6  und Gf 7 etc.

Was noch übrig geblieben ist (und nicht eingebaut) habe ich direkt mal fotografiert 
und noch paar Bilder am Rechner gefunden. Passives Kleingetier wie HD5450 6450 etc. habe ich weg gelassen.

*HIS Radeon 9200 128MB*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sapphire ATI Radeon X1600 PRO 256MB*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sapphire ATI Radeon X1800 XT 512MB mit Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP-3 *(Älteres Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gecube ATI Radeon 3870 OC Edition 512MB DDR4 *(Bilder mit Aquagratix habe ich leider netmehr gefunden)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATI Radeon 3870 X2  1GB DDR3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATI Radeon 4850 512MB GDDR5 mit Koolance VID-485*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
ATI Radeon 4870 1GB GDDR5*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATI Radeon 4870 1GB GDDR5 mit Aquagratix 4870 *(Älteres Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATI Radeon 4870 1GB GDDR5 mit Koolance **VID-487 *(Älteres Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Asus AMD Radeon R9 290 Direct CU-II 4GB
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Sapphire AMD Radeon R9 290 Vapor-X 4GB *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von meiner alten, ich meine es war die *ATI Radeon 9500 Pro (später 9800 Pro)* mit Alphacool NexXxoS GP-A existiert leider nurnoch minimal was 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jobsti84 (7. Juli 2016)

*Sapphire ATI Radeon X800 XT 256MB DDR3
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hercules 3D Prophet 2 TI 64MB DDR * (GeForce 2 Ti) -Modded



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PNY Verto GeForce4 Ti 4200 64MB DDR
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Matrox Millenium G200 PCI 8MB SDRAM*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Matrox Millenium G450 16MB SDRAM (PCI & AGP) + 1x G2+
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATI Mach 64 von Foxconn* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alte ISA Riser-Card*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Diamond Viper V770 32MB SDRAM (NVIDIA RIVA TNT2)
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATI HD3870 *mit Aquagratix (siehe letzter Beitrag, Gecube)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit*
Noch bissle was an Bildern gefunden 

*Sapphire ATI HD 4850 512MB GDDR3
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Powercolor ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB DDR2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Leadtek WinFast PX 7950 GT 512MB GDDR3 (NV GeForce 7)
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ATI Xpert 2000 32MB* (Rage 128 VR) und *Sapphire ATI Radeon (7200) 64MB DDR
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PNY GeForce 4 Ti4200 128MB GDDR3* & *HIS ATi Radeon 9200 128MB DDR*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geforce 2 MX 400 DDR Passiv (64MB DDR) und Aktiv (32MB DDR) *_(Rechts Geforce 2 TI siehe weiter oben)_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geforce 2 MX 200 32MB DDR* & *Gainward GF 2 MX 400 32MB* & *Gainward GF2 Pro/450 64MB DDR
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (8. Juli 2016)

Meine GTX 1080 Phoenix hat soeben einen Tapetenwechsel mitmachen müssen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (9. Juli 2016)

Meine kleine süße 980Ti <3


----------



## loewe0887 (10. Juli 2016)

AMD RX480 Custom "Black Pearl"

zum PCGH Tagebuch ----- über meine Signatur kommt ihr zum Tagebuch. 

+ Intel Geforce gt9600 XD


+ RX480 Phantom XD


----------



## Hakenden (29. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine 2 1080er mit Update auf Corsair Dominator Platinum


----------



## thoast3 (30. Juli 2016)

Hier meine professionell gemoddete Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 
Die Sapphire-Lüfter waren zu laut, deshalb habe ich zwei be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 92 mm auf dem Original-Kühlkörper befestigt und die Wärmeleitpaste gegen Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut ausgetauscht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (1. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Xfx radeon rx 470 (12) - TweakPC.de
Xfx radeon rx 470 (9) - TweakPC.de

 da steht was auf dem Sticker^^


----------



## DaBlackSheep (3. August 2016)

Heute frisch eingetroffen 

MSI GTX1080 Sea Hawk EKW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (4. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wirklich schöne RX480 

PS; Hatte die Fotos schon mit Tapatalk hochgeladen, sind awer irgendwie verschwunden...


----------



## Phoenix2lux (4. August 2016)

GTX 1070 Gainward Phoenix GS im "eingebauten Zustand" 

Bin super zufrieden mit der Karte.


----------



## Najuno (4. August 2016)

Die neue Titan X (Pascal)


----------



## MDJ (15. August 2016)

*Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (17. August 2016)

Eine HD 7990 von PowerColor in der limitierten Devil 13 Auflage


----------



## Farbfieber (18. August 2016)

Seit heute in meinen PC. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (18. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. August 2016)

*ZOTEC 1070GTX AMP!
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bumi (27. August 2016)

Sie ischt da! Meine erste Radeon seit 16 Jahren und meine erste Karte mit Backplate ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Vergleich mit meiner alten gtx660 sogar nur unwesentlich grösser


----------



## Zeus18 (4. September 2016)

Nun hier meine neue Asus Strix GTX 1070 zu sehen.


----------



## Zeus18 (7. September 2016)

Ich habe mich dann doch im Endeffekt für die GTX 1080 entschieden.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (7. September 2016)

Meine 1070 FTW, welche auch bald durch eine 1080 ersetzt wird..


----------



## maxpower1984 (8. September 2016)

Eine meiner Lieblingskarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerJonas98 (8. September 2016)

Wunderschön 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rafikkarten-bilder-thread-20160623_221635.jpg


----------



## loewe0887 (11. September 2016)

MSI AMD Radeon RX480 8GB mit iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Palit GTX 1080 Super Jetstream


----------



## OC_Burner (13. September 2016)

GeForce GTX 580



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Radeon RX 470



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Riva TNT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (13. September 2016)

Riva TNT2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Radeon R9 Nano



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raceandsound (15. September 2016)

Gerade im Büro angekommen...Gigabyte GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming...yeah...ich hab a Freud!

Bilder im eingebautem Zustand kommen noch die Tage!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bmwGTR (15. September 2016)

Oben die "alte" Grafikkarte (Gigabyte AMD 7950), unten die neue Grafikkarte (Gigabyte AMD RX 480 8GB):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frankyfife (17. September 2016)

Ich will auch mal was beitragen. Bei mir ist das mit den Grafikkarten im Rahmen eines Retro-Projektes ziemlich aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Es galt zwei Spiele (SC: Pandora Tomorrow und Metal Gear Solid) auf einem Rechner zum laufen zu bewegen. Meine Recherchen Ergaben, dass Grafikkarten ab einem bestimmten Baujahr ein bestimmtes Feature nicht mehr unterstützen. Wrapper oder ähnliches kamen für mich nicht infrage, da diese eh nur halb oder gar nicht funktionieren.  Daraus ergab sich dann eine Kaufwut an Grafikkarten, die ich damals (ich bin 33) selbst besessen habe. Außerdem kaufte ich Karten, die als schnellste oder beste AGP Karten galten. 

Letztlich musste auch ein passendes Board her, da ich auch PCI-E Karten kaufte, weil im Netz nicht zu ermitteln war, welche Karte noch über dieses ominöse Hardwarefeature verfügt bzw. welche Karte zu den Spielen kompatibel ist. Also musste ein ASrock Dual SATA 2 her - ein Board mit AGP und PCI-E Chipsatz, wie geschaffen für einen Retro PC aus der Jahrtausendwende.

Gemäß meiner Erfahrung sind High-End Nvidia Karten der 5er Serie kaum irgendwo verfügbar und wenn, dann meist defekt oder teildefekt (FX5800, FX5900 und FX5950). ATI Karten der 9er Serie sind äußerst robust, so hat sich letztendlich eine Hercules 3D Prophet 9800 XT im Rechner niedergelassen (unmodifiziert, komplett original, auch die Wärmeleitmittel). 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, hier meine Grafikkarten, auf die Asus V9880 Ultra  bin ich besonders stolz, auch auf den noch vorhandenen Half Life 2 Gutschein zur 9800 XT. Bis auf eine Grafikkarte sind alle funktionsfähig und komplett gesäubert.

Ihr seht folgende Karten (Reihenfolge ungeordnet)

Arctic Silencer 3 für 9800 XT Karten (der musste einfach mit rein)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Asus V9880 Ultra (Nvidia FX 5950 Ultra)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ASUS A9800 XT (ATI 9800 XT)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI Radeon x850 XT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herules 3D Prophet 9700 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hercules 3D Prophet 9800 XT




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sapphire ATI Radeon 9800 XT (passiv)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übertrag im nächsten Post, wegen der max. Anzahl an Dateianhängen.


----------



## frankyfife (17. September 2016)

Und weiter gehts

nVidia GeForce 7900 GTO




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leadtek Winfast A250 Ultra TD GeForce4 Ti 4600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD Sapphire HD 3850 (allgemeinhin als schnellste AGP Karte bekannt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI RX9600 (ATI 9600 XT)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zwar keine Grafikkarte, aber dennoch sehr selten, eine 

ASrock AM2 Erweiterungskarte für ausgewählte ASrock Boards (unter anderem das Dual SATA 2 mit Sockel 939)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Zwei habe ich noch gefunden.

NVIDIA GeForce FX 5950 Ultra (leider defekt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI Radeon x1950 pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI HIS X850XT IceQ II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (17. September 2016)

GeForce GTX 970



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







GeForce GTX 1070



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoch (18. September 2016)

EVGA Gefroce GTX 1070 FTW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Christoph1717 (18. September 2016)

Prolink PixelView FX 5700 PDF AGP mit Display ist erst seit einigen Monaten im meiner Sammlung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. September 2016)

Das Monster von Karte Sie ist einfach göttlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breyten (4. Oktober 2016)

Habe aus langer weile meine Sapphire HD 4870 1GB zerlegt sowie die Plastikhülle von Aufklebern befreit. Echt irre wie gut eine 7 Jahre alte WLP noch hält 

Der Karte habe ich habe ich neben den Kühler auch die Slotblende ausgebaut, ist nur verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist meine alle erste GPU und die erste Aufrüstung meines/unseren Systems.


----------



## raceandsound (7. Oktober 2016)

Wie versprochen, hier noch die Bilder meiner Gigabyte GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming im eingebauten Zustand.

Vorab sorry wegen der Bildquali!

Hier ein Bild noch mit den originalen Gehäuselüftern von Fractal Design und den noch nicht gesleevten Netzteilkabeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Bild mit den neuen 140mm 3pin SW3 Lüftern und gesleevten Kabeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xfire89x (8. Oktober 2016)

yeah meine neue GPU ist endlich da


----------



## leorphee (8. Oktober 2016)

neu im Haus meine RX 480 8GB von XFX mit einem Accelero Mono Plus


----------



## DasRegal (12. Oktober 2016)

*Ein Auszug aus meiner Sammlung.*

Gigabyte 3D1 (6600GT SLi ohne Bridgechip)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Titan Z (Titan Black SLi)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Vergleich zur 7900GX2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyte 3D1 256MB, PNY 7900GX2/FX4500X2 1024MB, XFX 6800 Ultra 512MB, XFX 7800GTX XXX 512MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFX 8800GTX, XFX GTX280, Palit GTX480, Point of View GTX580 3072MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle voll funktionstüchtig  (außer der zweite Chip der 3D1 nicht nutzbar ohne passendes Board)


----------



## hellm (25. Oktober 2016)

XFX RX 480 Black Edition, wassergekühlt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch4dwick (2. November 2016)

MSI GTX 1070 8G Gaming X
nach Einbau
in Betrieb
Witcher 1080p max settings Performance nach 30 Minuten.


----------



## egert217 (4. November 2016)

Meine voltgemoddete 8800GTX mit Anzeige für Vmem und Vgpu hinter der halbdurchsichtigen Seitenwand des GPU-Kühlers


----------



## dekay55 (4. November 2016)

Frisch eingetroffen meine KFA² GTX1070 EXOC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gleich mal ein Treffen der Generationen eingerichtet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce Purity Mod Preview


----------



## maxpower1984 (5. November 2016)

Meine neuste Errungenschaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (6. November 2016)

GeForce 256 (Nvidias erste DirectX 7 Grafikkarte. Das Hauptaugenmerkmal liegt bei der neu eingeführten Transform-and-Lighting-Einheit, kurz T&L um die CPU Last zu senken.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATI MACH64 (Eine reine 2D Karte, hier die CT Version, ganz offensichtlich stammt das Design von NEC)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATI RAGE II (verbesserter Nachfolger des ersten 3D-Beschleunigers von ATI)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATI RAGE IIc (Laut Wiki nur zusätzlicher AGP Support, das Chipdesign erhielt aber offensichtlich mehr Änderungen als nur den AGP-Support. Vermutlich ist der Chip auch schon in 350nm gefertigt worden den die Die-Size beträgt 40mm² (Rage IIc) versus 86mm² (Rage II)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATI RAGE PRO TURBO AGP (direkter Nachfolger der Rage II Serie, erstmaliger support für DirectX 6)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (26. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Dezember 2016)

Hier meine Radeon Pro WX 4100 mit vollaktivierter Polaris 11 GPU (1024 Shader!) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Form hätte ich mir eigentlich eine RX 460 gewünscht. Wie man sehen kann ist das P11 Package wirklich extrem flach, also eigentlich ideal für den mobilen Einsatz.


----------



## Chicago (22. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal zwei von mir.

Einmal eine HIS RX 470 iCooler OC
und eine Gainward HD 4850 Golden Sample.
RX 470 durfte den Platz der HD4850 einnehmen,
womit die HD4850 nun in den Ruhestand darf.


----------



## padawan1971 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Hallo möchte hier auch was beitragen ... 

2x 1080 FE
1x Titan (classic)
1x 690
fast nicht zusehen weil Titan steht drauf 
1x 295 

Gruss


----------



## Donner123 (4. Februar 2017)

Ich hab hier auch mal ein Bild von meiner 2 Wochen alten 1080 von Asus.

Findet den Fehler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (11. Februar 2017)

Visiontec Xtasy 6964 Geforce3 Ti 500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vinacis_vivids (17. Februar 2017)

fast schon Klassiker 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skaugen (7. März 2017)

Ein Fundstück auf der Arbeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine alte Gigabyte R9 285, wurde ein wenig "modifiziert".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## egert217 (9. März 2017)

Diese arme Parhelia wurde auch ein "wenig" modifiziert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2017)

Der Inhalt sollte bekannt sein - daher gibts ein leicht Offtopic-Bild des faszinierenden Außendrum (wirklich eine durchdachte und wertige Verpackung - die Gewinnspanne auf der Karte muss wohl passen... ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



... und ein Alibibild damit es hier auch zu 100 % in den Thread passt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ACDSee (17. März 2017)

Klein aber flott unterwegs:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. März 2017)

Seit Dienstag ist meine GTX1080 Ti auch da  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## padawan1971 (26. März 2017)

Die Sonne scheint und mal nen neue gebrauchte Cam testen ...

ist doch ein schönes Motiv ... meine Sammlung wird langsam grösser 

gruss an ganze Forum ....


----------



## Kusanar (28. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metbier (31. März 2017)

Endlich es ist vollbracht "*Core V21*"jetzt kann ich das gute Stück auch von vorne bewundern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leaderwhite (1. April 2017)

mal schaun was so geht damit  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupfer123 (3. April 2017)

Na dann poste ich auch mal meine neue Errungenschaft


----------



## Krolgosh (11. April 2017)

Dann will ich doch auch mal, meine neue 1080ti nackig gemacht und dann mit nem Fullcover bestückt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Backfisch579 (14. April 2017)

Dann poste ich hier auch mal meine 1070 FTW


----------



## Sammy_Fable (16. April 2017)

Dann poste ich mal meine neuste Anschaffung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal Out of the box. (Ich weiß nicht, wieso das so gedreht ist, vllt weils hochkant aufgenommen wurde?)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann einmal nakisch gemacht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schließlich im neuen Gewand, damits immer schön kühl bleibt.


----------



## IICARUS (27. April 2017)

Habe letzten Monat auch meine MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X umgebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (2. Mai 2017)

Evga 1080ti Fe mit dem arctic xtreme 3 und ner backplate von coldzero





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (10. Mai 2017)

So da ist mein neues Schätzchen.
Damit der i7 mal was zu tun bekommt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (16. Mai 2017)

Dann mache ich auch mal mit, Gigabyte 1080Ti Aorus mit Minimod, was gerade da war. Die Rückseite hat ca.  70°-80° daher der Backplate Verstärker im Bereich GPU und Phasen .Die  Fullcover von EKWB.  läßt noch auf sich warten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (20. Mai 2017)

Da ich gestern ein paar Wärmeleitpads zwischen PCB und Backblade geklebt habe, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner KFA² 1080 Hall of Fame



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Mai 2017)

So 780 raus und 1080 rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (28. Mai 2017)

EVGA hat sich diesmal aber auch echt Zeit gelassen mit den Custom Modellen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolflux (5. Juni 2017)

Eine 2101 Mhz. GTX 1080Ti von Gigabyte eine  AORUS 

Vieleicht ein paar Motivationen unter Wasser, mit 2 billigen a 20.00€  Kupfer-Chipsatz-Kühlern. Einen für die GPU und einen für die Phasen. Der kleine schwarze  Kühlkörper ist für die Speicher-Phasen und liegt mit Wärmeleitpads am grossen Phasenkühler an und auf der Rückseite des Phasenkühlers liegen die Spulen seitlich an einem beidseitig selbstklebenden Wärmeleitpad an.
 Bild Nr. 5. 
Gesammt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Speicherphasenkühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptphasen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Betrieb 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich einen Cube als Gehäuse verwende, sind links und rechts die jeweils  2  E-Loops perfekt für die Kühlung des gesamten PCB. und der Backplate.
Die original  Wärmeleitpads wurden alle unter die Backplate um die Phasen und um die Speicherchips verlegt.
Gruß
wolflux


----------



## OC_Burner (25. Juni 2017)

Rage XL | Low-Cost Variante des Rage Pro. Laut Wiki mehr oder weniger ein Die-Shrink. Offensichtlich fanden aber deutlich größere Anpassungen statt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rage 128 GL | Nachfolger der Rage Pro, komplett neuer Chip, aktuelleres Fertigungsverfahren, größeres Feature-Set, bedeutend schneller als der Vorgängerchip und als Neuheit zur damaligen Zeit, nur geringe Leistungseinbußen bei Verwendung von 32-Bit Farbtiefe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rage 128 Pro | Überarbeitete Geometrie-Einheit für damals spitzenmäßige 8 Millionen Dreiecke/s und diversen DirectX 6.0 Verbesserungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radeon 7200 | Nachfolger der Rage 128 Serie. Auch unter dem Codenamen R100 bekannt und ATIs erster DirectX 7 Chip. Zu Beginn noch als Radeon SDR, DDR oder LE verkauft woraufhin ein übersichtlicheres Namensschema eingeführt wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radeon 7000 | Später veröffentlichter und abgespeckter Chip der Radeon 7200. Halbe Anzahl an ROPs und TMUs, zudem musste der RV100 genannte Chip ohne T&L Einheit und HyperZ auskommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radeon 7500 | Der RV200 genannte Chip soll ein Die-Shrink der Radeon 7200 im modernerem 150nm Prozess sein. Dicht gepacktere Einheiten und andere Verbesserungen für höhere Taktraten machen den Chip aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC_Burner (25. Juni 2017)

Voodoo Graphics | Markiert den Beginn von Grafikchip-Legenden. Erster 3D-Beschleuniger von 3Dfx. Reiner 3D Chip ohne 2D funktionalität. Anstelle von nur einem Chip arbeiteten zwei Chips Hand in Hand. Der TMU Chip war nichts weiter als eine einzelne Textrueinheit und wird des öfteren auch als TREX bezeichnet. Der FBI Chip ist die Pixelpipeline und dient gleichzeitig als Brückenchip.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FBI-Chip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TMU-Chip



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sje (27. Juni 2017)

Asus EAH4850/Radeon 4850:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Backfisch579 (5. Juli 2017)

Nach der ziemlich lauten EVGA 1070 FTW nun endlich Ruhe mit der Gainward 1070 GS


----------



## Rangod (12. Juli 2017)

ASUS Geforce 2 GTS 32MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (13. Juli 2017)

Eben noch im Verkaufsthread, jetzt schon weg:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist eine Asus 8600GT mit OC Gear Panel für den 5 1/4" Slot, mit dem kann der Takt der Karte eingestellt werden.
Ein klein wenig traurig macht es mich schon , aber bevor das Teil ewig unbenutzt rumliegt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Juli 2017)

Wie geil ist das denn? Kenne selbst ich nicht einmal 

@Topic: aus meinem Tagebuch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (22. Juli 2017)

EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperSC 2GB

neue Übergangskarte


----------



## Dedde (10. August 2017)

Neueste Errungenschaft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (23. August 2017)

Einmal Silber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte ist wirklich schön


----------



## Löschzwerg (7. September 2017)

Da schiebe ich doch gleich Bilder der RX Vega 64 Air Limited Edition nach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr sehr schicke Karte und macht einen absolut wertigen Eindruck 

Leider bin ich vom Beipack dieser teuren Karte enttäuscht, es gibt nicht mal Schutzkappen für die Displayanschlüsse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BickSlick (8. September 2017)

Leider schon verbaut die beiden Asus 1080 TI Poseidon


----------



## RaidRazer (16. September 2017)

Manli Geforce GTX 970 mit PCB und Refkühler der GTX 980.
Auch als "Caseking GeForce GTX 970 Whisper Silent Edition" bekannt.


----------



## Christoph1717 (16. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geforce 670 von silentmaxx umgebaut und zwei große Lufter drauf die an 5V angesteckt waren.
Ist leider defekt, deshalb habe ich sie auch mal von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen.
Vielleicht war es ein Temperatur Problem da sie an einem warmen Sommer Tag mitten in Spiel aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Bariphone (16. September 2017)

Hier mal ein Paar Schmuckstücke aus meiner Sammlung.
Technick vergangener Epochen.

Geforce  6200AGP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GeForce MX 4 MS 8839 Vers.100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radeon HD 5650 aus dem Hause Sapphire




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edelhamster (17. September 2017)

Copper 1900GT - schönste Karte überhaupt.
Ansonsten 2 x FuryX und jetzt VEGA 64.

Die Gesamthistorie wäre jetzt wohl zu viel Arbeit^^


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Oktober 2017)

Ein kleiner feiner Mini-Kepler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ssi (14. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2002 vs. 2017


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. Oktober 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S754 (20. Oktober 2017)

Eine putzige Polaris Grafikkarte 
Ist die Einzige low profile AMD die zum Zocken taugt^^


EDIT: Kann mir jemand sagen warum das Forum das Foto einfach so auf den Kopf stellt


----------



## masterX244 (22. Oktober 2017)

Wahrscheinlich ist die rotation in den EXIF-Daten von der kamera gespeichert. und das Forum ignoriert die.

Alibild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uralt-Nvidia-Graka von ELSA aus der zeit um 2000 rum


----------



## Kusanar (22. Oktober 2017)

masterX244 schrieb:


> Uralt-Nvidia-Graka von ELSA aus der zeit um 2000 rum



Geforce 2 MX400 ???

Ebenso Alibi-Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masterX244 (22. Oktober 2017)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Geforce 2 MX400 ???
> 
> Ebenso Alibi-Bild
> 
> -_SNIP--



Könnte sein, damals kannte ich mich fast nicht mit HW aus.

Und wieder Alibibild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Notfallgraka (GT640 OEM)

Edit: die Zahlen da die sich im hintergrund reingedrängt haben sind nur Minecraft-welt-koordinaten also nix kritisches


----------



## -K1ngp1n- (24. Oktober 2017)

Mein neues Baby 

GIGABYTE AORUS  GTX 1080 Ti Waterforce WB Extreme


----------



## SirDUDERICH (2. November 2017)

Hier meine frisch gelieferte 

Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme Edition mit Banana for Scale




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spukisputnik (13. November 2017)

Ein verchromter Vega...............




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincePaul (16. November 2017)

INNO3D GTX 1070 Ti x3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hat übrigens den gleichen Kühler wie die 1080 Ti Variante:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In silber ist eine normale GTX 1080 von INNO3D


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. Dezember 2017)

nVidia GeForce Pascal - und zwar der ganz kleine 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cube44 (7. Januar 2018)

Zotac GTX 1080 AMP! mit gut und Günstig WaKü 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasputin468 (8. Januar 2018)

Hab mir gedacht sowas soll doch nicht im Keller liegen bleiben.  Vor Jahren gekauft aber nie alle auf einmal fotografiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Rasputin468 (8. Januar 2018)

Update




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Snowhack (13. Januar 2018)

EVGA GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (13. Januar 2018)

3dfx Voodoo 3 3500TV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (27. Februar 2018)

Die Karte die ich vor über 10 Jahren unbedingt haben wollte, aber mir nie leisten konnte...

Nun habe ich Sie endlich, für 15€ XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI Asus x1950xtx


----------



## Jarafi (28. Februar 2018)

MSI GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4G, Eiskalt!


----------



## Joselman (17. April 2018)

INNO3D GTX 1080 Ti x3 sofort auf Wakü umgebaut 

Hält ohne weitere Änderungen 2063Mhz auf der GPU und 6000 Mhz auf dem RAM.


----------



## MDJ (22. April 2018)

Zotac GeForce GT 1030 LP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergunia (26. April 2018)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

aloha 

auch wenn da mein MB mit drauf ist; meine wassergekühlte GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G von MSI möchte präsentiert werden 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht ihr eine Real3D Starfighter PCI, welche auf einen Intel i740 "Auburn" Grafikchip (Release 1998, 350µm Fertigung) zur 3D Beschleunigung setzt. Im Gegensatz zu gewöhnlichen i740 Karten setzt diese zusätzliche auf einen AGP-PCI Brückenchip.

Mit dem i740 wollte Intel erfolgreich in den Grafikkartenmarkt einsteigen und zudem den Einsatz der AGP Schnittstelle fördern. Ein spezielles Feature von AGP erlaubt es den Hauptspeicher des Systems direkt an den Grafikchip weiterzureichen bzw. für diesen adressierbar zu machen.
Der i740 nutzt dieses Feature explizit für die Ablage der Texturen in den Hauptspeicher, jeglicher lokaler Speicher der Karte ist für den Framebuffer gedacht.

Das ist der Grund weshalb die PCI Variante der Real3D Starfighter über einen speziellen Brückenchip verfügt. Diese gaukelt dem i740 einen AGP Anschluss mit entsprechendem Systemspeicher vor und so befinden sich neben den 8MB SGRAM (Framebuffer; rechts neben der GPU) zusätzlich 8MB SDRAM (Texturspeicher; rechts neben der Brücke) auf der Karte.

Das PCB meiner Karte stammt aus KW23 1998, die Brücke wurde KW15 1998 produziert.

PS:
Es gibt auch eine Variante mit 4MB SGRAM und 8MB SDRAM, sowie 8MB SGRAM und 16MB SDRAM.


----------



## Jarafi (14. Mai 2018)

Weiß is mal was anderes!


----------



## maxpower1984 (14. Mai 2018)

ATI FireGL V8650 2GB GDDR4 im grunde eine HD2900XT mit mehr VRam und weniger Ram und GPU Takt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (15. Mai 2018)

Matrox G450 PCI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxpower1984 (31. Mai 2018)

Meine V8650 hat zuwachs bekommen, jetzt steht einem Crossfire nichts mehr im Wege.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (31. Mai 2018)

Ich habe an dem Standort wo ich gerade mein Umschulung mache auch etwas in die Hand bekommen, was Ich so noch nie gesehen habe ... Eine Grafikkarte mit nativem PCIe 2.0 *8x*  ... Schon niedlich das Ding ... Daher wollte ich die haben um hier mal ein paar Bilder hochladen zu können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sje (19. Juni 2018)

SPEA V7-Vega von 1994:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (10. Juli 2018)

Hier mal zwei meiner Neuzugänge im Juni: Es handelt sich um zwei Nvidia Quadro FX 5600.
Wie bereits auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen ist, handelt es sich hier um einen Ableger des bekannten G80 Chips. 
Von der Geschwindigkeit her rangiert eine der beiden etwa zwischen der Geforce 8800 GTX und der 8800 Ultra, da sie genau 600 MHz Chiptakt, jedoch "nur" 1350 MHz an Shadertakt besitzt. Der VRAM fällt mit 1,5 GB doppelt so groß aus wie bei den Geforce-Geschwistern. 
Der Kühler fällt ebenfalls fast zwei Zentimeter üppiger aus, auch erkennbar an dem zusätzlichen Lüftungsschlitz Richtung Slotblende - die Geforce GTX und Ultra haben hier nur 5 bzw. 4. 
Dadurch wird die Platine ebenfalls in die Länge gezogen.

Das simple Quadro-Design zieht mich immer wieder in den Bann - diese Karten sind einfach eine Augenweide. 


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Poulton (18. Juli 2018)

MSI NX7600GT-TD256Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunnlock (6. August 2018)

Ich war auch mal im Raum der Geschichte und habe ein paar Bilder gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. August 2018)

Bin auch mal kurz 20 Jahre zurückgereist!


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2018)

Heute eine Grafikkarte auf PCIe x1 gemoddet fuer meinen Server


----------



## Knogle (7. September 2018)

Ja  Habe vorher getestet mit Klebeband ob Sie als x1 laeuft, dann erst habe ich die abgesaegt

Waere sonst zu schade gewesen fuer eine neue Karte


----------



## DaxTrose (9. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. September 2018)

Leider alle tot  

Erste Zeile: AMD Radeon 3450 1GB, GTX680 mit 4GB, 
Zweite Zeile: GTX 460 Hawk talon attack (beste GTX460 ever konnte sie so hoch Takten das die Power einer GTX470 hatte). GTX8800 von meinen Kumpel
Dritte Zeile: GF 2MX 400




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gerade habe ich GTX 560TI drin also falls jemand was besser für Lau für mich hat immer her damit


----------



## Löschzwerg (18. September 2018)

Meine S3 Graphics GammaChrome S18. So eine gab es in dem Thema glaube ich auch noch nicht 

Das PCB der Karte stammt aus der KW 13 2005, die S18 GPU aus KW 53 2004.


----------



## Redbull0329 (18. September 2018)

Hab gestern meine ratternde und dröhnende Gigabyte 1080 Ti Gaming OC mit nem Accelero Extreme III ausgestattet. 
Er hat meine Erwartungen noch übertroffen! 26°C im Idle (bei 24°C Raumtemperatur) und absolut unhörbar. Unter Volllast 56°C und nur bei angestrengtem Hinhören zu bemerken. Ich bin begeistert, kein Vergleich zum Ratternden und Dröhnenden Gigabyte Gaming Kühlerdesign! 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch gucken was OC-mäßig geht, leider macht mir das Power Limit einen Strich durch die Rechnung  Das ist das blöde an nem 6+8 Pin Design.


Verwendet wurden die originalen Heatsinks, Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut WLP, und die Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 WLPads. So kann ich den Kühler bei Bedarf wieder demontieren, ohne die SMDs rauszureißen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie, nur 12 Schrauben? Nvidia braucht doch über 70 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Schatz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind die guten Stücke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ich die richtig montiert? Ich war etwas verunsichert von der Warnung vor Kurzschlüssen und hab deshalb einen Bogen um die Spulen (?) gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitzt, passt, wackelt und hängt durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen kommt dann ein neues Seasonic Focus Gold 550 FX dazu, da ich auf Nummer sicher gehen will und meinem fiependen und surrenden Enermax nicht mehr so recht traue.

Danke fürs Zuschauen und gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (24. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (26. September 2018)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> Das simple Quadro-Design zieht mich immer wieder in den Bann - diese Karten sind einfach eine Augenweide.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 
Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< Thread


----------



## PCGHGS (2. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (4. Oktober 2018)

Hier noch ein älteres Bild von einer Karte, welche in meinen Augen zwar klein (in jeder Hinsicht) aber dennoch sehr schön ist. 
Die Auswahl der Farben sprechen (mich) sehr an: schwarzes PCB, rote Elemente wie der Lüfter, die Elkos und der Aufdruck auf dem Kühler.
Der Kühler erinnert mich etwas an den der HD4870X2 und der HD3870X2, mit seiner VRAM-Kühlungs"nippel"... und für damalige Verhältnisse war die HD5670 eine effiziente Karte!
Die Qualität- und Fotoknipsskills sind aus 2014, dafür entschuldige ich mich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Falco (22. Oktober 2018)

Nvidia 7900GX2 ❤




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (24. Oktober 2018)

Falco schrieb:


> Nvidia 7900GX2 ❤



Lass uns unsere Karten fusionieren und ein SLI kreieren, welches die Hardwarewelt lange nicht mehr gesehen hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Ace (25. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farbfieber (26. Oktober 2018)

Meine neue Palit RTX 2080Ti Gaming Pro OC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (26. Oktober 2018)

Sapphire Vega Liquid Cooling Original WaKü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeSchnubbie (12. November 2018)

Kann mir den Vergleich immer wieder anschauen...
1080 TI FE vs. 2080 TI MSI  GAMING X TRIO


WAS FÜR EIN G E R Ä T


----------



## OC_Burner (12. November 2018)

Radeon RX Vega 64



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ST Kyro I + II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GeForce RTX 2080 Ti



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. November 2018)

Meine aktuelle GPU Sammlung^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es fehlen allerdings ein paar ganz alte Karten und eine gtx 750ti sowie eine hd 7870.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. November 2018)

Qualitativ zwar nicht so pralle Bilder, aber der Ausdruck kommt auch so rüber: Verdammt fette, mächtige Karte. Meine alte 1070Ti wird da hingegen wie ein feuchter Furz. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (3. Dezember 2018)

Gigabyte GT1030 OC 2G


----------



## urkent (9. Dezember 2018)

*Zotac 1080*

all about modding  / GTX 1080
- auf Liquid Metal
- 0,95V   1,94 Ghz Boost    +400MHz OC GDDR
- Slotblende /  Klarsichtfenster

( . . . nicht gedacht dass ich mal eine FE hätte . . . 
 . . . . na das muss man doch ausnutzen . . .


----------



## IICARUS (11. Dezember 2018)

.......


----------



## OC_Burner (22. Dezember 2018)

Top Dogs von G80 bis Pascal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2080 Ti transparent wie Glas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gebackenes Ebay Kärtchen (GP102)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (28. Dezember 2018)

Gruß an den Kollegen Vogel  (Insider) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Januar 2019)

Liebe Freunde der Grafikkarte,

heute präsentiere ich euch eine Grafikkarte, welche sich bereits seit einigen Jahren in meiner Sammlung befindet: eine Quadro FX4700 X2.
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Dual-GPU Karte im "Doppeldecker"-Format, wie Nvidia es von der Geforce 7900GX2 bis hin zur GTX295.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als GPU kommt der bekannte und geschätzte G92 zum Ensatz, welcher in dieser Version jedoch von 1GB Videospeicher begleitet wird. Bekannt ist uns dieser Chip von der Geforce 8800 GT und GTS 512, welche jeweils nur über 512MB VRAM verfügten, damit sie ja nicht schneller als eine 8800GTX sein konnten. Die Speicherbandbreite ist im Vergleich zu den Geforce-Schwestern jedoch gleich geblieben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Äußere der Karte ist ebenfalls ansprechend mit den bekannten, dezenten Quadro-Farben. Im Vergleich zur 7950GX2 und 7900GX2 fällt die Lüftergröße recht üppig aus. Die Warme Abluft wird seitlich aus den beiden Kühlern abgeführt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Rückseite, auf welcher der zusätzliche RAM pro Karte verlötet ist, wird zusätzlich mit einer kleinen Backplate gekühlt. 
Als Stromanschluss kommen ein 6-Pin und ein 8-Pin zum Einsatz. An Anschlüssen für Monitore mangelt es der Karte ebenfalls nicht, gleich vier DVI-D Anschlüsse stehen zur Verfügung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war mein kurzer Abriss über die Quadro FX4700 X2. Falls noch weitere Bilder der Karte erwünscht sind kann ich diese gerne anfertigen.


Liebe Grüße

Derber-Shit


----------



## Poulton (5. Februar 2019)

*Geforce2 Ti*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (7. Februar 2019)

Neuzugang und Testlauf vor dem Umbau auf Wasser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (9. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Februar 2019)

gtx 750ti und HD 4890 
beide mit 2 GB GDDR5, nur ist eine von 2009 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orth (10. Februar 2019)

XFX 8600 GTS
Gainward GTS 450
Sapphire HD 7770
Asus GTX 660


----------



## pupsi11 (11. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Februar 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nevs2k (24. Februar 2019)

Seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer einer Sapphire Radeon VII
Siehe Bilder im Anhang


----------



## neocoretexxx (24. Februar 2019)

Statt einer "Radeon VII" habe ich mich für "2 x AMD Radeon RX Vega 64" im Crossfire-Verbund entschieden. 
Array



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tronron (5. März 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

GTX 1050 mit Accelero




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romualdo1987 (15. März 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

PowerColor Radeon VII




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jensihoffi (23. März 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

MSI Radeon VII




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarten >>Bilder<< thread*

Kleine ELSA Sammlung


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (4. Mai 2019)

Noch ein Paar Geforce2 Karten   TI, Ultra und GTS


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (4. Mai 2019)

Hier noch einige Nvidia TNT,TNT2,TNT2 64,TNT2Pro und Ultra Karten


----------



## HisN (14. Mai 2019)

Beitrag aus der Mottenkiste.
HD5970 Dual-GPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (15. Juni 2019)

Auch Dual GPU, nur ein bisschen seltener gesehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn deine GPUs kleiner sind als der PCIe Switch, den du benutzen musst


----------



## NOQLEMIX (17. Juni 2019)

Meine kleine, stetig wachsende Sammlung. Kaum waren die Vitrinen aufgehängt, hat der Platz schon nicht mehr gereicht.


----------



## Papzt (19. Juni 2019)

NOQLEMIX schrieb:


> Meine kleine, stetig wachsende Sammlung. Kaum waren die Vitrinen aufgehängt, hat der Platz schon nicht mehr gereicht.


Meine platzt auch demnächst aus allen Nähten. Bin gerade dabei Datenkarten für jedes Moped zu machen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. Juli 2019)

Meine Vitrine ist zwar noch nicht so gefüllt, aber ne schöne alte ATI hab ich auch da


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juli 2019)

Neues Stück für die Sammlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gangville (19. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zufällig beim rumkramen gefunden
kommt aus einer Zeit, wo noch die 70er Karten unter 300€ gekostet haben.
heute kosten die 60er Einsteiger Karten über 400€.


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarten &gt;&gt;Bilder&lt;&lt; Thread*



gangville schrieb:


> Zufällig beim rumkramen gefunden
> kommt aus einer Zeit, wo noch die 70er Karten unter 300€ gekostet haben.
> heute kosten die 60er Einsteiger Karten über 400€.


Ach ja damals. Habe meine Asus 570 DCII damals für 322€ neu geholt eine Woche nach release
Habe mal meine 3870x2 zerlegt. Nach 10 Jahren dauertnutzung war die WLP wie neu. Habe ich noch nie gesehen. Allerdings hat einer der Dies einen Weg  sehr seltsam, die Karte ist von Anfang an in meiner Hand, war neu und noch nie geöffnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Grafikkarten &gt;&gt;Bilder&lt;&lt; Thread*

im Keller gefunden , mit Verpackung und allem Zubehör  
Hatte die überhaupt nicht mehr im Kopf , muss irgendwann von früher sein denn einen Rechner hatte ich zuletzt irgendwann vor 13 oder 14 Jahren.  Die letzten 10 Jahre ja nur Notebooks genutzt und dieser Rechner jetzt ist der erste wieder seit min 14 Jahren.


----------



## bur7on (23. September 2019)

MSI RTX 2070 Armor 8G, baumelt derzeit über meinem Kopf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sahvg (4. Oktober 2019)

5700XT Red Devil


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2019)

Aus dem PCGH-Bildarchiv:

*Geforce 6600 GT (PCI-Express) von Gainward* (ich mag die Optik )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (26. Oktober 2019)

ELSA 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream89 (23. November 2019)

Gerade eine alte Perle im Keller gefunden, ein Lüfterblatt hat sich damals zum Ende hin verabschiedet.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. November 2019)

Hab auch mal wieder was für den Fred .
Ein abgelöteter 750ti und 512mb GDDR5 Die ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei der 750ti hab ich die Struktur aber irgendwie nicht freischleifen können ...


----------



## DaxTrose (28. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (15. Dezember 2019)

Hier noch eine Karte aus den 3D Anfängen als es noch viele Hersteller und Entwickler gab Number Nine Revolution IV mit 16 MB SDR AGP


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (22. Dezember 2019)

Hier drei Karten aus der späten DX 9 / frühen DX 10 Ära (damals waren blaue PCBs das, was heute RGB ist ):

Sapphire ATI X1650 Pro, AGP, 256 MB GDDR3, mit Zalman VF-900 CU 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sapphire ATI HD2600 XT, AGP, 256 MB GDDR3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus Nvidia 8600 GT, PCIe, 256 MB GDDR3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (23. Dezember 2019)

*MSI GTX 690 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (7. Januar 2020)

Keine guten Bilder, aber ich musste schnell welche machen von den neuen Schätzchen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blu3gr33n (7. Januar 2020)

Die Zwillinge vom aktuellen Stromdieb 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pseudonymx (14. Januar 2020)

Asus RoG Strix GTX980, Sapphire Radeon hd5850 Toxic 2GB und ... The Jet  eine AsRock Vega RX56 Phantom Gaming... das Jet bezieht sich vorwiegend auf die Lautstärke


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (9. Februar 2020)

Und noch ein paar Karten aus meiner Sammlung alle funktionstüchtig. Diamond Edge 3d STG 2000 SGS Thomson Nvidia NV1. Rendition Verite V2100 und V2200.
Macht immer noch Spaß mit ihnen zu Zocken.


----------



## emceeee (13. Februar 2020)

Falco schrieb:


> Keine guten Bilder, aber ich musste schnell welche machen von den neuen Schätzchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spacerkit und 2x VF 900 CU pro GF7950 GX2 rauf und man hatte nen Sahnerechner... Das alte Prey lief so sagenhaft flüssig... 

Ich hab leider keine Bilder mehr davon..


----------



## Ace (19. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falco (28. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (6. April 2020)

Vlt kennt die ja noch jemand


----------



## Bariphone (15. April 2020)

Neuzugang im Lager der Roten.

Zum Glück noch eine ergattert. 

Radeon VII aus dem Hause XFX. 

Für mich die schönste Referenzkarte aller Zeiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (17. April 2020)

Wieder eine Lücke gefüllt...ich brauche eine größere Vitrine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. April 2020)

Hier ein AMD Engineering Sample mit ATi ES1000 Grafikchip für Embedded/Server Lösungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Karte wurde Anfang Januar 2007 produziert, die GPU selber in KW47 2006. Der ES1000 basiert zwar auf der Rage 6 Architektur (die erste Radeon lässt grüßen), dem Chip fehlen aber sämtliche Pixel/Vertex Shader und ist somit eine reine 2D Lösung. Der RN50, so die interne Bezeichnung, wurde im Oktober 2007 veröffentlicht.


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. Mai 2020)

Bleiben wir doch gleich bei den 2D Karten  

Hier ein XGI Volari Z11 Sample:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Volari Z11 auf der Karte wurde KW42 2007 gefertigt, das Einsatzgebiet ist wieder der Embedded / Server Bereich. Die Karte verfügt über 32MB DDR2 Speicher. Die Leistungsaufnahme der GPU beträgt knapp 2 Watt.

Der Volari Z11 war der letzte Grafikchip von XGI Technology.


----------



## BautznerSnef (1. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

........


----------



## Ace (3. Mai 2020)

PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil und  MSI  RTX2070Super GAMING X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (4. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Cellence (5. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebulus07 (23. Mai 2020)

Kann mich einfach nicht von trennen und liegt seit10 Jahren im Schrank...

GTX260 896MB





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anno2020 (12. Juni 2020)

Aus dem Keller geborgen, steht seit heute in der Vitrine: POV TGT GeForce GTX 570 2.5GB Charged


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (19. Juni 2020)

Hier noch eine Multimonitor Karte von STB Systems mit zwei S3 Virge GX Chips.
Suche noch ein passendes Monitorkabel für diese Karte.


----------



## Anno2020 (20. Juni 2020)

Eine X850 XT von Connect3D mit 256MB GDDR3 AGP 8x


----------



## GamerKing_33 (20. Juni 2020)

Mal ein paar Dual GPU Karten von mir. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3N$0 (3. Juli 2020)

Multi GPU hab ich auch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anno2020 (20. Juli 2020)

Eine flüsterleise Zotac GeForce RTX 2070 Blower.


----------



## Bariphone (20. Juli 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber so Referenzkarten und Blower sind schon irgendwie total schön....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hätte ich noch die GeForce 6200 AGP


----------



## GamerKing_33 (25. Juli 2020)

Upgrade Time.  Sapphire Radeon 5700XT Pulse vs. MSI Radeon RX 480. <3 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. August 2020)

Ich hab wieder eine weitere würdige Karte für die Sammlung ^^

AMD r9 295X


----------



## Edelhamster (31. August 2020)

Ist das hier ein erster RDNA3 Radeon MCM-Prototyp oder handelt es  sich doch nur um eine dem Mining-Wahn entsprungene Kuriosität  aus Asien, bestehend aus vier Polaris Chips? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Reddit


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. September 2020)

Ist schon ein "paar" Jährchen her ... Palit GeForce GT 430 - 1 GB GDDR3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## GamerKing_33 (9. September 2020)

Mal ein ganz altes Schätzchen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nos1609 (12. September 2020)

Meine beiden ältesten Karten.

Sparkle Nvidia GeForce 9800GT



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gainward Nvidia GeForce 7900GS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (12. September 2020)

Wie wäre es nochmal mit limitierten Karten?
*ASUS EXTREME N7800GT DUAL*
voilà:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der OVP befindet sich sogar ein Kunstledermäppchen mit Asusprägung voller Software-CDs und einem Zusatznetzteil für das seinerzeit neue 6pin PCIe.
Diese limitierte Karte hat mehr Takt und diese Aufschrift. Es ist vom Prinzip her eine übertaktete doppelte 7800GT mit GTX-Taktung. Sehr edel!
Später wurde die Karte ohne Limitierung mit "softerem" BIOS verkauft.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (15. September 2020)

Heute mal was von nem Hersteller der heute nix mehr macht, plus eine Technik die sich auch nicht durchgesetzt hat. 
Eine Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 mit einem Kyro2 Chip. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (26. September 2020)

Wider ein Paar Karten aus meiner Sammlung: Cirrus Logic Laguna 3D als AGP und PCI Ausführung mit Rambus Speicher.
Dann noch eine Trident Blade 3D Turbo und eine Diamond Stealth II S220 Rendition Verite V2100.
Und noch was neueres  AMD Radeon HD6870 X2 von PowerColor mit zwei Barts XT GPU s


----------



## GamerKing_33 (28. September 2020)

Heute gibts mal eine besondere Karte für mich. Diese hier war meine erste selbst gekaufte GPU. Extra Ferienjob für gemacht damals. Lief in Kombi mit nem i3 3240 und später nem FX 8320E absolut Top. 
XFX Radeon 7850 Black Edition. Zubehör komplett. Hat mir von 2013-2017 gute Dienste geleistet, am Ende war nur der Speicher der Faktor das ich auf ne RX 480 aufgerüstet hab. <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alliance2000 (29. September 2020)

Moin,

meine Grafikkarten-Sammlung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HUwzydXrWyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bald folgen mehr Videos z.B. zum Canopus Witchdoctor-System (es läuft endlich und funktioniert!) und der Voodoo1-SLI von Q3D. 

Viele Grüße,

Jessie


----------



## Larsson92 (30. September 2020)

Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700 XT Special Edition


----------



## pierrerocky (1. Oktober 2020)

Nvidia Geforce 9800 GX2

Zitat: PCGH
Die Geforce 9800 GX2 basiert auf dem *G92-Chip*. Dieser verfügt über 754 Millionen Transistoren und wird mit bewährten 65 Nanometern Strukturbreite von TSMC gefertigt. Der G92-Chip unterstützt, wie alle G9x-GPUs, bereits *PCI-Express 2.0*, erfüllt aber nicht die Spezifikationen für *Direct X 10.1* 

Die der *Geforce 9800 GX2 z*ugrundeliegenden G92-Chips laufen im Kern mit *602* *MHz* und takten ihre 128 Shader-ALUs mit *1.512 MHz*. Insgesamt können pro Takt zweimal 64 Texturen addressiert und auch bilinear gefiltert werden, zweimal 16 ROP-Einheiten (je 4 Quad-ROPs) sorgen für Anti-Aliasing, Blend-Operationen und Framebuffer-Writes. Werksvorgabe ist die Ausstattung mit zweimal 512 MiByte Videospeicher. Dieser arbeitet nach der *GDDR3-Spezifikation *und ist mit *1.000 MHz* getaktet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (4. Oktober 2020)

Nochmal was aus meiner Sammlung: Diamond Edge 3D  Nvidia NV1 STG 2000, Creative Labs CT6970 Geforce 256 DDR und BFG Asylum  Geforce FX 5950 Ultra.


----------



## pierrerocky (5. Oktober 2020)

ATI/AMD Radeon HD3870 X2 

Zitat: Heise
Auf der Radeon HD 3870 X2 arbeiten zwei Radeon-HD-3870-Chips (Chipcode R680) im CrossFire-Verbund parallel und sollen damit annähernd zweimal so viel Leistung erreichen wie ein einzelner 3870-Chip. Es sind theoretisch sogar mehr als 100 Prozent Steigerung möglich, weil AMD die beiden Chips auf der Dual-GPU-Karte mit 825 MHz arbeiten lässt, während es auf der Radeon HD 3870 nur 775 MHz sind. Laut AMD ist die Radeon HD 3870 X2 dank ihrer insgesamt 640 Shader-ALUs die erste Grafikkarte mit einer Rechenleistung von über einem TFLOPS.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SamuraiKartoffel (5. Oktober 2020)

GamerKing_33 schrieb:


> Heute gibts mal eine besondere Karte für mich. Diese hier war meine erste selbst gekaufte GPU. Extra Ferienjob für gemacht damals. Lief in Kombi mit nem i3 3240 und später nem FX 8320E absolut Top.
> XFX Radeon 7850 Black Edition. Zubehör komplett. Hat mir von 2013-2017 gute Dienste geleistet, am Ende war nur der Speicher der Faktor das ich auf ne RX 480 aufgerüstet hab. <3
> 
> 
> ...


War auch meine erste, mit einem I7 3770 ^^


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2020)

Palit 3090 Gamerpro OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naggisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler drauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Working



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Bild von den Caps, um die es ja so viel Diskussionen gab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (7. Oktober 2020)

Mal wieder was aus der Collection zeigen. Geforce 6600GT mit OVP und Zubehör. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pierrerocky (9. Oktober 2020)

GeForce FX 5900 XT


Zitat: PCGH
*Geforce FX-Reihe*
TICK - die Geforce FX war ein großer und "lauter" Sprung in der Entwicklung. Dummerweise verrannte Nvidia sich dabei in Featureitis und die Performance war in Shader-Modell-2-Spielen geradezu unterirdisch schlecht. Ati rannte der FX-Reihe mit der Radeon 9700 auf und davon. Übrigens: Die Geforce FX 5800 (& Ultra) war die erste Karte, welche *G*DDR2-RAM einsetzte - neben dem NV30-Chip eine der Ursachen für die enorme Wärmeentwicklung. Die vielbelächelte Geforce FX 5200 war zwar elend langsam, aber so günstig, dass sie für die wichtige Verbreitung von DX9-Hardware im Mainstream sorgte. Der Packungsaufkleber "DirectX 9" war dabei wichtiger als die kaum vorhandene Performance im beworbenen Modus. Einige Spiele nutzten gar in ein DirectX-8-Fallback für die DirextX-9-Karten der FX-Reihe. Die Geforce FX 5900 XT war das etwas leistungsfähigere "Tock" der Geforce FX. Die gute Performance in Shader-1.1-Spielen sowie der günstige Preis verhalfen ihr zum Preis-Leistungstipp, da Ati mit der 9600-Mittelklasse nicht so recht aus den Startlöchern und ergo später auf den Markt kam. An sich verdient die Geforce FX 5700 Ultra keine besondere Erwähnung - sie war teuer, sie war nicht besonders schnell und sie gab es lediglich in kleinen Stückzahlen. Jedoch war dies die erste Karte, die es später in einer Version mit dem heute noch populären GDDR3-RAM gab. Die Geforce PCX 5900 war leistungsmäßig - wie alle FX-Karten - kein Hit, aber immerhin die erste Nvidia-Karte mit dem gerade neu erschienenen PCI-Express-Interface. Die Kompatibilität wurde durch Nvidias Brückenchip HSI (High-Speed-Interface) hergestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (11. Oktober 2020)

Intels erster Versuch mit3D Grafikkarten. Hier meine 2 Real3D Starfighter  Als PCI und AGP Ausführung.  Intel i740


----------



## Bariphone (21. Oktober 2020)

Hier mein Neuzugang in der Sammlung.
Ist hier aus dem Forum.
Anständig gereinigt neue Pad's, neue WLP. Und ab in das Rig für meine Hardware aus vergangenen Tagen.  Und dann für das "Museum" .

HD 7970OC 3GiB von Gigabyte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Passend dazu noch die kleine Schwester
HD 7870 in der GHz Edition von Sapphire



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## braunc785 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hier eine ausgediente R7750




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (24. Oktober 2020)

Da habe ich noch eine aus meinem Museum. 
R9 390 Nitro OC von Sapphire 

Als defekt  geschenkt bekommen.  Ein paar neue SMD's aufgelötet welche am Speicher abgerissen waren und nun rennt die Gute wieder wie am ersten Tag.
Momentan im alten Hardware Funktionstestsystem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MDJ (25. Oktober 2020)

Eine Palit GTX 960 mit Radiatorbelüftung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesem Lüfterdesign bekanntlich nicht das leiseste Modell. Habe den Lüfterkörper abgenommen und mit Kabelbindern einen Arctic 92mm-Lüfter "montiert".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt natürlich nicht mehr das hübscheste Modell, aber wenn man mit leben kann, ein doch brauchbarer Umbau.
Resultat ist eine viel leisere Karte, Lüfterrauschen ist angenehmer und die Temperaturen um 10°C niedriger.
Ein Vergleichstest im offenen Aufbau mit dem Heaven-Benchmark:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (29. Oktober 2020)

Ein Paar Klassiker aus vergangenen Tagen!


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute mal was von S3 Inc.  Diamond Viper II Z200 mit S3 Savage 2000 und dann eine S3 Savage 4 Extreme von Digicolor.


----------



## Mega-Zord (9. November 2020)

Miro war ein braunschweiger Unternehmen, welches Videokarten, Monitore usw. vertrieb. Nach diversen verlustreichen Geschäftsjahren wurden erst einzelne Geschäftsbereiche und dann alle Sparten veräußert. 1997 hat Pinancle den traurigen Rest gekauft. 

Eine der letzten Grafikkarten war die miro MAGIC Premium. Eine von Asus hergestellte Riva 128 (Asus V3300)

Herstellungsjahr: 1997
Chip: Nvidia Riva 128 (NV3)
Renderpipelines: 1x1
Speicher: 4 MB SGR (128 bit)
Chiptakt: 100 MHz
Speichertakt 100 MHz
API: DirectX 5
Schnittstelle: PCI


----------



## Mars_Ucardo (9. November 2020)

Samstag kam dann endlich die EVGA RTX 3090 FTW3 Ultra. 

Cyberpunk kann kommen. **Daumen drück** das es nicht noch mal verschoben wird ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://abload.de/image.php?img=1rxkd2.jpg
https://abload.de/image.php?img=2n2jxq.jpg
https://abload.de/image.php?img=3v7k7r.jpg


----------



## Doleo (9. November 2020)

ich dachte, ich hätte es hier bereits gepostet...aber anscheinend nicht:

PS: Jede Karte ist 3x abgelichtet

1) Sapphire X800 XL (mit anderem Kühler: Zalman CNPS VF700?)
2) TNT 2
3) Rage IIc
4) Asus V-7100 (GeForce 2 MX?)
5) Rage 128 Pro
6) Hercules 3D Prophet 4500




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega-Zord (10. November 2020)

Über die nächsten Tage verteilt, stelle ich euch mal ein paar Matrox-Karten aus meiner Sammlung vor. Ich werde mich dabei aber auf die Gaming-Modelle beschränken. Matrox war in den 90ern imo einer treibenden Entwickler.

Fangen wir mit der Matrox Mystique an. Ich selbst hatte nie eine, aber bei einem Kumpel haben wir damit Destruction Derby und Resident Evil gezockt. Der Unterschied zwischen der Mystique und Mystique 220 ist übrigens nur der RAMDAC. Mit der 220er waren höhere Bildwiederholfrequenzen möglich, sie hatte aber die gleiche Leistung, wie die Vanilla-Mystique. Für diese Karten habe ich leider keine Erweiterungsmodule für den VRAM.

Herstellungsjahr: 1996
Chip: Matrox Mystique (220)
Renderpipelines: 1x1
Speicher: 4 MB SGRAM (64 bit)
API: DirectX 5
Schnittstelle: PCI

EDIT:
Die Ur-Mystique hatte 170 MHz RAMDAC und die 220er hatte 200 MHz. Mit 220 MHz waren 1600er-Auflösungen bei guter Refreshrate möglich. Gespielt hat natürlich niemand in den Auflösungen, aber es gab durchaus teure Monitore die 1600x1200 mit 85 Hz darstellen konnten.
Ich kann mich erinnern, dass der RAMDAC neben der Speichermenge immer eine wichtige Angabe bei Grafikkarten war.


----------



## Bariphone (10. November 2020)

Hier habe ich ein weiteres Stück GPU  Renaissance aus dem Hause AMD. 
Die HD  7850 Extreme One aus dem Hause XFX



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier meine ganze HD Familie 
Sapphire HD7780 GHz Edition
XFX 7850 ohne Extreme
Gigabyte HD7970OC 3G 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega-Zord (11. November 2020)

Die nächste, für Gamer relevante, Matrox-Karte dürfte die Millenium G200 sein. Als ich damals meinen ersten Rechner mit 3D-Karte kaufte, stand die G200 definitiv auch zu Debatte. Matrox war einer der ganz Großen mit bester Qualität auf den analogen Ausgängen. Bei mir ist es dann eine Rage 128 geworden, weil ich mich von 32 MB habe blenden lassen. Ob die G200 mit dem schlechten OpenGL-Support besser gewesen wäre, weiß ich nicht.

Bei der Karte mit Kühler handelt es sich um die erste Version mit SGRAM. Der Chip hört auf den Namen Eclipse. Dank Zusatz-Modul hat die Karte dann auch 16 MB Speicher. Beim späteren G200A (Calao) war dann kein Kühler mehr nötig und man verbaute den günstigeren SDRAM. Auf dem Foto ist deutlich zu sehen, dass diese Karte ohne Zusatz-Modul ist und somit nur über 8 MB verfügt. Solch ein Modul mit SDRAM habe ich aber inzwischen auch bekommen. 

Herstellungsjahr: 1998
Chip: Matrox Millenium G200
Renderpipelines: 1x1
Speicher: 8+8 MB SGRAM (64 bit)
Chiptakt: 84 MHz
Speichertakt: 112 MHz
API: DirectX 6
Schnittstelle: AGP 2x


----------



## Mega-Zord (12. November 2020)

Die G400-Serie von Matrox war, meiner Meinung nach, die bedeutendste für Spieler. Sie konnte problemlos mit der Voodoo3, der TNT2 und erst recht mit dem, was S3 und ATI zu der Zeit boten, mithalten. Ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal war das Enviroment Bumpmapping, welches leider bei den Spielen kaum Verwendung fand. Aber jeder 3DMark-User hat sich immer etwas geärgert, wenn der entsprechende Test geskippt wurde, weil die Hardware es nicht unterstützte. 

Die G400 gab es im unterschiedlichsten Ausbaustufen. Es reichte von der Office-Karte mit 16 MB über die Dual Head-Variante und 32 MB bis hin zur MAX mit Dual Head, 32 MB und erhöhtem Takt. Die G400 MAX hatte SGRAM mit 5 ns und hatte 150 statt 125 MHz Chiptakt. Die Speicherbandbreite war deutlich höher als bei einer Voodoo3 3500 und einer TNT2 Ultra. Erst die GeForce-256 DDR bot eine höhere Speicherbandbreite. Es gab afair keinen schnelleren SDR-Speicher als bei der G400 MAX.
Die günstigen Office Karten wurden auch gerne mit dem billigeren SDRAM bestückt. Später gab es noch eine G450, die im günstigeren Fertigungsverfahren hergestellt wurde und DDR Speicher mit halbiertem Interface hatte (64 Bit). Durch die größere Latenz sind die Karten mit DDR Speicher aber, trotz gleichem Takt, deutlich langsamer als die alten G400. Es handelte sich auch um eine Office-Lösungen.

Soweit mit bekannt ist, wurde die G400 auch nicht viel verkauft, weil sie doch recht teuer war. In meinem Freundeskreis hatte die Mehrheit 3dfx, NV und ATI-Karten. Die Seltenheit und die Alleinstellungsmerkmale hatten mich vor einiger Zeit dazu bewegt, diese Karte in mein 1999er Retro-Projekt zu bauen und die TNT2 Ultra und die Voodoo3 3500 im Schrnak zu lassen.

Herstellungsjahr: 1999
Chip: Matrox Millenium G400 (Toucan)
Renderpipelines: 2x2
Speicher: 16 MB SGRAM (128 Bit) (32 MB bei G400 MAX)
Chiptakt: 125 MHz (150 MHz bei G400 MAX)
Speichertakt: 166 MHz (200 MHz bei G400 MAX)
API: DirectX 6
Schnittstelle: AGP 4x


----------



## Mega-Zord (13. November 2020)

Die letzte Karte aus meiner kleinen Matrox-Vorstellungsrunde ist die Parhelia-512. Da kann ich als erstes auf den entsprechenden PCGH-Retro-Artikel verweisen.

Ich selber kann mich daran erinnern, dass ich damals gespannt die News zu dem kommenden Flagschiff verschlungen habe. Die Eckdaten waren auf dem Papier wirklich überwältigend. Leider war die Karte dann extrem teuer und konnte trotz der Hardware nicht mit einer günstigeren GeForce4 konkurrieren. Die Karte dürfte quasi nur im Profi-Bereich verkauft worden sein, weil wohl kaum ein Spieler sich diese Karte in den Rechner gesteckt haben dürfte. Damit verschwand auf dem Gaming-Markt auch der letzte Ernst zu nehmende Konkurrent von Nvidia und AMD. So bleibt uns nur die tolle Reef-Demo als Erinnerung.

Die erste Karte auf den Bildern ist eine OEM-Parhelia, die mit 200/250 MHz statt 200/275 MHz getaktet ist. Mit entsprechenden Tools erreicht die Karte aber natürlich auch die Leistung einer Retail-Karte. Ich habe diverse Parhelia-512 und keine davon ist eine Retailkarte. Sie stammen also alle aus irgend welchen Workstations.
Die zweite Karte ist eine PCIe-Variante, die allerdings kein Vollausbau mehr war. Der Chip und das Speicherinterface wurden halbiert und mittels Bridge war die Karte nun für PCIe geeignet. Es handelt sich aber um eine reine Business-Lösung. Für diesen Bereich hat Matrox ja noch diverse weitere Chips gefertigt, bevor sie nur noch Chips von AMD und Nvidia eingekauft haben.

Herstellungsjahr: 2002
Chip: Matrox Parhelia-512
Renderpipelines: 4x4x4
Speicher: 256 MB DDR SDRAM (256 Bit)
Chiptakt: 200 MHz
Speichertakt: 250 MHz
API: DirectX 8.1
Schnittstelle: AGP 8x

Herstellungsjahr: 2005
Chip: Matrox Parhelia-LX
Renderpipelines: 2x4x2
Speicher: 128 MB DDR SDRAM (128 Bit)
Chiptakt: 250 MHz
Speichertakt: 250 MHz
API: DirectX 8.1
Schnittstelle: PCIe 1.0

Welche Karten würdet ihr denn zuküftig gerne von mir vorgestellt bekommen? Es gibt zwar den einen oder anderen weißen Fleck in meiner Sammlung, aber von der DirectX 5 bis 10-Ära durfte das wesentliche vorhanden sein.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (14. November 2020)

Nochmal was aus der Anfangszeit der 3D Beschleunigung.

Video Logic Apocalypse 3Dx  NEC Power VR PCX2. Konkurrent zur 3dfx Voodoo 1. Reiner 3D Beschleuniger ohne 2D Einheit.


----------



## Mega-Zord (17. November 2020)

Heute mal wie ein wohl längst vergessener Hersteller. Einigen sicher noch bekannt, als man in DOS-Spielen noch den Graphic Mode angeben konnte. Ich erinnere mich an Namen wie Hercules, Tandy und eben auch Trident. Trident hat, wie so viele andere, ein wenig das 3D-Zeitalter verschlafen. Der Blade 3D war zwar nicht der erste 3D-Chip von Trident, aber der erste, der konkurrenzfähig war. Aber wie man an den Werten unten sehen kann, war sie nicht wirklich auf dem Nevau einer TNT2, Voodoo3, G400 oder Rage128 Pro. Man konkurrierte wohl eher mit dem Savage4 von S3 oder einer TNT2 M64 von Nvidia.

Trident wurde übrigens später von XGI (Grafik-Ausgliederung von SIS) gekauft. Anfang der 2000er hatte man den Plan, Marktführer zu werden... 

Herstellungsjahr: 1999
Chip: Trident Blade 3D
Renderpipelines: 1x1
Speicher: 8 MB SDR RAM (64 Bit)
Chiptakt: 100 MHz
Speichertakt: 100 MHz
API: DirectX 6
Schnittstelle: AGP 2x


----------



## Bariphone (17. November 2020)

So hier nun der Neuzugang im GPU Gnadenhof.
Eine Palit  GeForce GTX 970 im Referenznachbau.
Hat einige Zeit meinem Sohnemann gedient, aber auch er ist langsam aus dem Minecraftalter hinaus, da braucht es nun mehr. Er vergnügt sich nun mit einer Vega 56 aus meinem Fundus.

Da ist sie. Muss noch gereinigt und aufbereitet werden und dann ab ins Museum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bastian123f (18. November 2020)

Hier habe ich mal ein nackte Gigabyte RX 5700 XT GAMING OC 8G (rev. 1.0). Am Kühler sieht man, dass ich selbst schnell noch ein Wärmeleitpad drangehängt habe. Entweder habe ich das beim zerlegen zerstört, oder es wurde schlecht montiert. 
Die neuen Pads sind bereits da, aber mir fehlt grad noch die Zeit. Diese Woche werde ich aber noch die Pads tauschen.


----------



## McZonk (21. November 2020)

Es ist Zeit für ein wenig Retro-Party!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega-Zord (22. November 2020)

McZonk schrieb:


> Es ist Zeit für ein wenig Retro-Party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe das Board und so eine Karte... leider beides defkt. 

Die GeForce-8 ist eine meiner Lieblingsserien, da es die ersten modernen Grafikkarten sind. Damals hatte ATI eine weile dran zu knabbern. die HD2000-Serie war alles andere als gut. So konnte sich NV mit der GeForce-9 ein sehr liebloses Refresh des G80-Chips leisten.

Herstellungsjahr: 2007
Chip: Nvidia G80 (GeForce 8800 Ultra
Streamprozessoren: 128
Speicher: 768 MB GDDR3 (384 Bit)
Chiptakt: 612 MHz
Shadertakt: 1500 MHz
Speichertakt: 1080 MHz
API: DirectX 10
Schnittstelle: PCIe 2.0


----------



## nevs2k (24. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit gestern neuen Pixelbeschleuniger von AMD! RDNA2 Power


----------



## mad-onion (24. November 2020)

Soeben habe ich meine RX 6800 bekommen und war total geschockt, dass Mindfactory mir tatsächlich eine "Bulk" karte verkauft hat?! Dann nochmal in der Rechnung nachgesehen und tatsächlich...da steht Bulk.

UPDATE: mittlerweile wurde die Karte wegen DOA (dead on arrival, Tot bei Ankunft) zurückgeschickt und Widerspruch samt rückerstattung durchgesetzt! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArnoGK (25. November 2020)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich meine RX 6800 bekommen und war total geschockt, dass Mindfactory mir tatsächlich eine "Bulk" karte verkauft hat?! Dann nochmal in der Rechnung nachgesehen und tatsächlich...da steht Bulk.


Bei dem Preis hätte ich die Karte zurückgeschickt. 


Palit RTX 2070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gainward RTX 2070 Phoenix




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega-Zord (26. November 2020)

Eine ASUS EN8800GTS mit 640 MB hatte ich damals in meinem neuen Core2 Duo-PC. Für eine GTX hatte mir als Azubi das Geld gefehlt. Ich habe aber später eine gebrauchte 8800 GTX gekauft Der G80 war imo einer des besten Chips, die NV je gebaut hat. Von dem Speicher-Bug hatte ich damals nichts mitbekommen, da 640 MB sowas von over the top war für meinen 19"-Eizo. Und wofür das ganze? Für Crysis natürlich. 

Die unten abgebildete GTS ist übrigens eine 320 MB-Version, die aber enorm hoch getaktet ist (MSI NX8800GTS-T2D320E-HD-OC).

Herstellungsjahr: 2006
Chip: Nvidia G80 (GeForce 8800 GTX)
Streamprozessoren: 128
Speicher: 768 MB GDDR3 (384 Bit)
Chiptakt: 575 MHz
Shadertakt: 1350 MHz
Speichertakt: 900 MHz
API: DirectX 10
Schnittstelle: PCIe 2.0

Herstellungsjahr: 2007
Chip: Nvidia G80 (GeForce 8800 GTS)
Streamprozessoren: 96
Speicher: 320 MB GDDR3 (320 Bit)
Chiptakt: 575 MHz
Shadertakt: 1350 MHz
Speichertakt: 850 MHz
API: DirectX 10
Schnittstelle: PCIe 2.0


----------



## Spinal (27. November 2020)

Schöner Thread. So alte Schätzchen, limitierte Editionen, glückliche Ampere/BigNavi Besitzer, Grafikkarten mit schönen persönlichen Geschichten. Macht Spaß zu stöbern.

Noch ein Bild:
3090 FE
Ich empfinde die FE in ihrer Schlichtheit hochwertigen Verarbeitung als eine der schönsten 3090.

Wenn ich mich mal durch den Keller wühle könnte ich auch noch ein paar alte Schätzchen ausgraben. Oder ich mache mal ein paar Bilder meinen letzten Grafikkarten. Meine Lieblingskarte, die GTX 680 Lightning liegt sogar hier im Schrank.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (28. November 2020)

Nach den schönen G80-Bildern muss ich direkt anknüpfen und auch mal noch etwas vom Konkurrenten zeigen: 

Die Radeon X1950XTX war schließlich die erste 1GHz-Karte - jedenfalls was den Speicher anbelangte. Denn hier koppelte ATI den R580+ mit 1 GHz schnellem DDR4-Speicher mit 512 MiB Kapazität und erschuf damit eine Karte, an der damals sogar die flügellahme Nachfolgegeneration (Radeon 2900 XT) teilweise zu knabbern hatte.

Das letzte Bild zeigt übrigens den Grund die Karte einer eingehenden Reinigung zu unterziehen, weshalb sie auf dem Schreibtisch lag.


----------



## Mega-Zord (3. Dezember 2020)

Die GeForce8-Konkurrenz von ATI war doch aber die HD2900 Pro/XT. Das waren die ersten DirectX 10-GPUs von ATI die x1000er-Serie war GF7-Konkurrenz und zwar vom Feinsten.

Die Highend-Karten der HD2000-Serie waren aber eher enttäuschend. Die XT war in etwa auf dem Level einer 8800 GTS und reicht lange nicht an die GTX oder gar Ultra ran. Die Serie lief ja auch nicht einmal ein Jahr, was heute den Erwerb solcher Karten schwierig macht. Eine funktionierende HD2900 XT fehlt mir immer noch in meiner Sammlung. Ich habe aber für lau mal eine defekte im Planet3DNow bekommen, die ich im Fotostudio ablichten konnte.

Herstellungsjahr: 2007
Chip: ATI R600 (Radeon HD2900 XT)
Streamprozessoren: 320
Speicher: 512 MB GDDR3 (512 Bit)
Chiptakt: 742 MHz
Speichertakt: 828 MHz
API: DirectX 10
Schnittstelle: PCIe 2.0


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Dezember 2020)

Strix 3070 und 1070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Dezember 2020)

MSI Suprim X 3090

Ein Monster von Karte und mit 1,9 KG auch richtig schwer.


----------



## Viper4711 (6. Dezember 2020)

Sie leuchtet  Sapphire Nitro+ RX6800 OC


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper4711 (6. Dezember 2020)

Und aus meiner Grabbelkiste eine Diamond Speedstar mit Tseng ET4000 von 1992.
16bit ISA-Bus, 1MB Speicher - die war damals rasend schnell 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega-Zord (7. Dezember 2020)

Viper4711 schrieb:


> Und aus meiner Grabbelkiste eine Diamond Speedstar mit Tseng ET4000 von 1992.
> 16bit ISA-Bus, 1MB Speicher - die war damals rasend schnell
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe hier auch noch eine Karte mit dem ET4000 drauf. Die macht leider kein Bild. Die Platine ist aber beeindruckend. Ansonsten kann ich leider gar nichts zu dieser Matrox Marvel_2 Comet sagen. Solche Karten liegen auch überhaupt nicht im Fokus meiner Sammlung

Herstellungsjahr: 1994
Chip: Tseng Labs ET4000/W32P
Schnittstelle: PCI


----------



## Ralle@ (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich höre die Karte quasi nie.
@Stock drehen die Lüfter im Silent Mode  mit 1300 - 1450 je nach Game, im Performance Mode drehen die mit 1350 - 1550, je nach Game. Die Karte boostet im beiden Bios auf 1975 MH hoch, im Silent Bios hat die Karte etwa 67 - 73° je nach Game, im Performance Bios 65 - 67°. MSI hat da echt einen sehr guten Job gemacht.


Alibi Pic, eine Defekt GTX 690. Man is das schon wieder lange her 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. Dezember 2020)

Wow, die Suprim X von MSI ist ja echt mal ein Ungetüm. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arthur95 (18. Dezember 2020)

GCN
Anfang & Ende

Ruhe in Frieden!

(HD 7950-->Radeon VII)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (24. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal wieder was aus der Sammlung. Geforce 256 und Geforce 2 GTS. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega-Zord (24. Dezember 2020)

Die Fotos sind leider extrem unscharf, somit kann man leider nicht viel erkennen. Was genau sind das für Karten? Sind die noch im Originalzustand? Der Lüfter auf der einen sieht verbastelt aus. 

Bei der braunen Tippe ich mal auf eine ASUS V7700 Deluxe mit verbasteltem Kühler.


----------



## audianer1990 (24. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+ "Hawaii" 
War 5 Jahre mein treuer Begleiter und hat immer für warme Füße gesorgt 



Spoiler: Die neue ist kleiner






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper4711 (26. Dezember 2020)

GamerKing_33 schrieb:


> Die braune Asus ist ne V6600.  Ob der Kühler original so ist weiß ich nicht, ich hab die damals so bekommen.


Also meine unverbastelte Asus V7700 (Geforce 2 GTS) hat ein leicht anderes Lüfterdesign


----------



## Ace (27. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega-Zord (30. Dezember 2020)

Viper4711 schrieb:


> Also meine unverbastelte Asus V7700 (Geforce 2 GTS) hat ein leicht anderes Lüfterdesign


Es ist ja wohl auch eine V6800. Über die andere Karte hat er überhaupt nichts geschrieben. Leider schaffen es nicht alle, sich an die Bitte aus dem Startpost zu halten und das ganze hier nicht zu einer Quizshow verkommen zu lassen.

Aber deine V7700 hatte ich damals auch. Ich bin zurück zu NV, nachdem ich unzufrieden mit der Kyro II war. Davor hatte ich noch eine GF2 MX (ASUS V7100). Wenn ich bedenke, wie lange man heute eine Grafikkarte benutzt.

Für meine Sammlung konnte ich eine Creative Annihilator2 Ultra (GB0040) erwerben. Der Vorbesitzer dieser GeForce2 Ultra hatte leider den Lüfter umgebaut. Ich habe mir mit einer billigen GeForce4 MX 440 geholfen, die den selben Lüfter verbaut hatte. Auf dem originalen war allerdings ein anderer Sticker auf dem Lüfter. Da war original en NV-Schriftzug drauf.

Herstellungsjahr: 2000
Chip: Nvidia NV15 (GeForce2 Ultra)
Renderpipelines: 4x8
Speicher: 64 MB DDR (128 Bit)
Chiptakt: 250 MHz
Speichertakt: 230 MHz
API: DirectX 7
Schnittstelle: AGP 4x

Auf Bild 3 und 4 ist auch eine Karte von Creative zu sehen. Es handelt sich um die Creative 3DBlaster GeForce Annihilator (CT6940), eine GeForce-256 mit SDR. So eine hätte ich mir damals beinahe im Abverkauf für sehr wenig Geld geholt. Aber als ich genug Taschengeld hatte, war sie weg und ich musst fast doppelt so viel für die V7100 ausgeben (430 DM!!!).

Herstellungsjahr: 1999
Chip: Nvidia NV10 (GeForce-256)
Renderpipelines: 4x4
Speicher: 32 MB SDR (128 Bit)
Chiptakt: 120 MHz
Speichertakt: 166 MHz
API: DirectX 7
Schnittstelle: AGP 4x

So, damit habe ich euch hier auch mal meine beiden Karten von Creative Labs geziegt.


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ujmoskito01 (5. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (8. Januar 2021)

Hier wieder schnell ein paar Karten aus meiner doch jetzt schon recht großen Sammlung.
1 Bild rechts oben Leadtec Winfast Titanium 500 Geforce 3TI 500, rechts unten eine Geforce 2 Ultra und auf der linken Seite eine Elsa Glorria 3 Nvidia Quadro 2 Pro und unten links eine MSI Geforce 2TI.
Und dann kommen zuletzt noch 2 Geforce 256 DDR eine Elsa Erazor X2 A32  und eine Creative 3D Blaster Annihilator Pro. Alle original und funktionstüchtig.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (11. Januar 2021)

Hier noch ein paar Grafikkarten aus meiner Sammlung mit zwei GPUs.
Radeon HD 3870x2,    Nvidia Geforce 9800GX2,    Zotac Nvidia Geforce GTX295,  Club3D Radeon HD6870X2,
Ati Rage Fury Maxx ,  PowerColor HD 4870X2, PowerColor HD 5970 und eine Point of View Nvidia Geforce GTX 590 und noch eine Sapphire Radeon HD 6990


----------



## Richu006 (11. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Etwas "dekadent" aber ich mags trotzdem


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Januar 2021)

RX6800XT OC Nitro+ SE

hammerteil... 

*EDIT: 
völliger aRGB-Overkill hinter getönter Scheibe. Sapphiretech hat den Rechner gerade auf Instagram und twitter gepostet.*


----------



## Ace (23. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Januar 2021)

Der große Bruder ist eingetroffen 😀


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Papzt (24. Januar 2021)

Kleines Upgrade


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (31. Januar 2021)

Noch mal eine Karte aus meiner Sammlung von 1999   3DLabs Oxygen VX1 mit Glint R3 GPU fast identisch mit dem Permedia 3.
Einmal die Karte gebraucht und einmal die Karte noch neu eingeschweißt  in der OVP. Eigentlich für Workstations gemacht, eignet sich aber auch für Spiele aus der damaligen Zeit.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (2. Februar 2021)

So jetzt noch mal was aus der Geforce 7 Serie. Einmal die Geforce 7900 GTX von Asus und noch mal eine schöne Geforce 7900 GTO von Mad Moxx. Die GTO ist genau so schnell wie die GTX war aber ca. 200€ billiger.  650Mhz GPU Takt und 1600 Mhz der GDDR3 Speicher. Die normal GTO war nur mit 1320 Mhz getaktet.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (15. Februar 2021)

Schließe mich dem Retrotrend hier mal an:

*x1900 XTX PCIe 512 Mb*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der gute alte G80 in seiner stattlichsten Form *- EVGA 8800 Ultra




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Mega-Zord (22. Februar 2021)

Bei dieser Karte war der Begriff 3D-Beschleuniger irreführend. Tatsächlich waren diese SiS-Chips oft langsamer als der Software-Renderer. Aber die Bildqualität war extrem gut.

*Daytona 64S AGP*
Herstellungsjahr: 1998
Chip: SiS 6324
Renderpipelines: 1x1
Speicher: 8 MB EDO (64 Bit)
Chiptakt: 64 MHz
Speichertakt: 56 MHz
API: DirectX 5
Schnittstelle: AGP 2x


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (21. März 2021)

Krasses Teil. Aber Wahnsinnig ist man Teilweise schon. Wenn man bedenkt, was die UVP Sein sollte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powerpanter (5. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (8. April 2021)

Gewicht, ca. 1,6Kilo 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (12. April 2021)

R9 3950X + 2x RTX 3090. Eine Gaming X Trio und eine Suprim X.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mega-Zord (12. April 2021)

Seite 100... Zeit für Legenden, würde ich sagen. 

Die Voodoo5 5500 ist die Karte mit der ich vor über 15 Jahren mit meiner Sammlung angefangen habe. Wobei es angangs auch gar nicht als Sammlung geplant war. Ich wollte mir einen Rechner für alte Spiele zusammen bauen. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat man die V1, V2 und V3 wirklich billig bekommen. Im Planet3DNow habe ich zu dieser Zeit zwei Voodoo2-Karten für 8 EUR inkl. Versand gekauft. Aber die V5 war schon immer relativ teuer. Für eine GF2 Ultra hätte ich nicht einmal die Hälfte bezahlt, aber dennoch waren es nur knapp 40 EUR.
Da die Karte primär zum spielen gekauft wurde habe ich sie auch modifiziert. Sie bekam ein Rainbow-BIOS, wo man beim Booten alle Taktraten und Latenzen einstellen kann. Außerdem wird beim Booten das 3dfx-Logo gezeigt. Den Warnhinweis bei 1.18B gibt es übrigens wegen mir.  Die Kühler habe ich auch getauscht, da ich wusste, dass die sehr schnell den Geist aufgeben. Auf der Platinenrückseite habe ich hinter den Chips auch noch kleine Kühlkörper aufgeklebt, da der VSA-100 leider ein ziemlicher Hitzkopf ist.

Viel später habe ich noch einmal eine ungeprüfte V5 nur mit Kühlkörpern ohne Lüfter bekommen. Sie hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Da ich noch originale Lüfter hatte, konnte ich sie wieder in den Originalzustand versetzen und habe nun zwei dieser Karten. 

Herstellungsjahr: 2000
Chip: 2x 3dfx VSA-100 (Napalm)
Renderpipelines: 2x2
Speicher: 2x 32 MB SDR (128 Bit)
Chiptakt: 166 MHz
Speichertakt: 166 MHz
API: Glide, DirectX 6
Schnittstelle: AGP 2x


----------



## hwk (14. April 2021)

RX 6800 XT Midnight Black passt ganz gut rein ins System.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2021)

*MSI RTX 2080 Ti*

Nur per Rieserkabel provisorisch verbaut, da sie normal eingebaut von der Länge mit meinem Ausgleichsbehälter nicht gepasst hat. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gigabyte RTX 3080*
Das ist meine neue Wassergekühlte Grafikkarte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (1. Mai 2021)

Hallo
Hier noch mal eine sehr interessante Karte aus meiner Sammlung. Eine Vidiologic Apocalypse 5D mit Tseng ET 6100 Chip für die 2D Darstellung und für 3D der NEC PowerVR PCX2.Die Karte ist jetzt doch schon recht selten und auch sehr teuer geworden.3D Leistung ähnlich der 3Dfx Voodoo 1. Sie ist  aus dem Jahr 1997


----------



## Chief Pontiac (3. Mai 2021)

Aus meiner Sammlung (bzw. das ist meine vollständige Sammlung...); das Beste was das Jahr 2002 zu bieten hatte.

Geforce4 Ti4600 (Chaintech) und eine Radeon 9700 Pro, beide mit zeitgemäßem Zalman Passivkühler. Natürlich voll funktionsfähig. Die Radeon ist im Einsatz in meinem 2002er Retro-PC.


----------



## Chief Pontiac (28. Mai 2021)

Ich habe einen weiteres Sammlerstück aufgetrieben.  

Leider haben die Radeons Probleme bei der Kompatibilität mit hochauflösenden Bildschirmen und/oder den Treibern, ist bei beiden 9700 die ich besitze gleich.
Mein UWQHD Bildschirm (mit DVI zu DP Adapter) bleibt nach der Treiberinstallation schwarz bzw. erkennt den PC nicht mehr (oder umgekehrt) und ich muss in den abgesicherten oder VGA Modus damit ich wieder was sehe. Da muss ich dann "rumprobieren" mit Auflösungen und Wiederholraten bis es wieder normal funktioniert... Habe das Problem noch nicht genau eingegrenzt, aber mit einem alten Bildschirm und DVI geht's problemlos. Die Geforce4 macht da hingegen überhaupt keine Probleme mit egal welchem Display...


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. Juni 2021)

Schickes Ding




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ujmoskito01 (8. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (29. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## udriver (24. Juli 2021)

Gigabyte RTX 3090 Aorus Xtreme WB


----------



## Blackpitty (24. Juli 2021)

hier mal meine Vitrine

oberstes Geforce 8/9 Fach ist noch in Bearbeitung, Karten liegen schon parat auf meinem Basteltisch


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (25. Juli 2021)

Hier wieder einige  Retro  Karten aus meiner Sammlung 
eine Miro 20 PV PCI mit Weitek Power 9100 Chip ,eine Alliance ProMotion AT 3D und ein paar Prototypen, Laborkarten von Vidiotroniks mit Zeng ET 6000,6100 und Weitek Power 9000 Chip.


----------



## OC.Conny (6. August 2021)

Von einer Gigabyte 1080 Ti auf diese . . . immer wenn ich die Karte sehe bin ich von der Größe beeindruckt . . . was für ein Klopper




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (13. August 2021)

6600xt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seventyseven (4. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dont mind the Staub.

Die 3080Ti im vergleich zu meiner alten 980Ti ist schon ein bomber.


----------



## True Monkey (12. September 2021)

Bin am aufräumen und aussortieren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. September 2021)

Hab vorgestern auf dem Schrotti 2 GTX260 gefunden, richtig eklig verklebt undso aus ner Raucherbude.
Ich mache die die Tage sauber und teste mal, ob die noch funktionieren.
Falls ja erstmal nen SLI 3DMark 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bariphone (2. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleine Optimierung an der Shroud, und tatsächlich macht es im Hotspot 7Grad aus vorher unter Volllast bei 96-99 Grad und jetzt bei 88-92 . Selbst die Spawas sind 3 Grad kühler. Der "Feinschliff" kommt erst noch. Wollt nur mal sehen ob es was bringt.


----------



## FetterKasten (2. Oktober 2021)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Kleine Optimierung an der Shroud, und tatsächlich macht es im Hotspot 7Grad aus vorher unter Volllast bei 96-99 Grad und jetzt bei 88-92 . Selbst die Spawas sind 3 Grad kühler. Der "Feinschliff" kommt erst noch. Wollt nur mal sehen ob es was bringt.


Der is so clean,  darin kannst du jmd operieren^^

-------

Rx 6800.
Find ich ne sehr hübsche Karte. Könnte man sich auch um Hals hängen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (3. Oktober 2021)

So wieder mal ein paar Karten von mir. Jetzt mal was aus meiner Nvidia Geforce 8800 Serie.
Geforce 8800 GTX , 8800 Ultra und ein paar 8800 GTS,8800GT  Karten mit G80 und G92 GPU. Alle Karten sind voll funktionstüchtig.


----------



## Bariphone (9. Oktober 2021)

So nun nach dem bearbeiten der Shroud den Feinschliff gemacht. Die Kanten nachgeschlagen und die Shroud stundenlang nass geschliffen.  Hat was von gebürstetem Alu.  Und es schaut deutlich ordentlicher aus. Wenn nur der kleine Cut nicht wäre. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Oktober 2021)

@AMD-Freak1977 die XFX kommt mir bekannt vor. Hatte bis vor wenigen Tagen noch die kleine Schwester, 8800 GTS! Die hab ich jetzt aber für 35 €uronen in der Bucht versenkt.
Rechts im Bild meine bisherige GTX 970, oben meine neue RTX 3070.
Merker gesetzt: Niemals 'ne GraKa mit mittig angebrachten Stromanschlüssen kaufen! Ich hab so abgekotzt beim Kabel draufstecken... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (9. Oktober 2021)

@T'PAU 
Die FE mit dem 45° Steckern ist nicht schöner


----------



## Metbier (9. Oktober 2021)

Sapphire Toxic RX 6900 XT Air Cooled und eine alte GTX 970



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (17. Oktober 2021)

Hier aus meiner Sammlung die wahrscheinlich schnellsten AGP Karten ATI Radeon HD 3850 512MB  DDR3 und die ATi Radeon HD 4670 mit 1GB DDR3
Und noch aus meiner Sammlung die ATI Radeon X1950 XTX mit 512MB die ATI Radeon HD 2900XT mit 512MB DDR3 und noch eine ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro mit 1GB DDR4


----------



## Bariphone (18. November 2021)

Nun endlich doch mal nen Morpheus II auf die VII geschnallt.  Ist die 8057 Version mit original.  Baseplate, Montagekreuz und Backplate. Die Schrauben sind etwas länger und somit super Anpressdruck mit den original Federn und Gummi Unterlegscheiben. Kühlkörper kleben auf der Baseplate zumindest super. Temperaturen sind ein Traum und die Karte ist nicht zu hören 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (28. November 2021)

Asus Strix 3080 Ti le  Active Backplate 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Dezember 2021)

ASRock Radeon RX 6700 XT Challenger D 12GB OC (gemietet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biosat_lost (17. Dezember 2021)

Hab viele Bilder von Karten die ich hatte, aber die wurden immer gemacht um sie zu verscherbeln, nach Jahren. Ich hab die GTX 970, die 3 MSI mal weggelassen. Um nicht jedes überflüssige GPU Bild zu zeigen, das ich noch habe, hab ich mal ein  paar wieder gelöscht.

Die GTX980 FE Backplate auf die EVGA ACX SC II zu schrauben, war natürlich schlau und den Leuten des Werks da, stockte der Atem. Das verursacht nämlich nen Defekt in der LED, solange man das Deckelchen für den verhinderten 4 Slot SLI Lüftertod nicht lockert.

Die eine Sapphhire ist ne HD4890Toxic, baugleich mit der legendären Atomic Serie, von der wir wohl weniger hören werden, in Zukunft!?

Ja was von  meinen HIS  HD 7970 IceQ X2 GHZ übrigblieb, ob sie das verdienten? Ich eher wohl.
Ja die 8800GTS 512 und die GT9600? hatten das gleiche PCB, fast.

Aber das eindrucksvollste PCB das ich je sah, hatte die GTX 690, wunderschön finde ich.

Ach ja die 1080 TI ist meine aktuellle und...die Front-RGB´s sind gar nicht geschrottet. Nachdem ich den " Kasten" indem diese doch beachtliche ARGB LED schlummert, öffnete( sollte man mit Kunststoffwerkzeug machen), stellte sich heraus, das ein Steckerchen etwas locker war. Und ich schwöre, dass ich die aus versehen kurz schloss, weil eine Führungschiene, die vorne nämlich, nen  Materialfehler hat, das ist wohl bekannt. Die brach zur Hälfte ab und irgendwann steckte ich den Stecker, der nach strikter Roboterlogik angeordnet ist, falsch herum und es war dunkel.
Aber unglaublich, sie funktioniert einwandfrei, wird im Precision x1 wieder abgezeigt, die Karte funkt zu 100%. Hatte mich natürlich ziemlich wenig runtergezogen als die tot war!


----------



## Spinal (17. Dezember 2021)

Das ist ne ganze Menge. Die XFX 8800 GTX habe ich auch. In der Vitrine unten linksvorne, ist das eine Radeon 9800? Habe eine von Herkules die die gleiche PCB Farbe und einen sehr ähnlichen Kühler hat. Hätte nicht gedacht dass es noch Ähnliche gibt.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (8. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, muss auch mal meine XFX zeigen, den Bügel braucht das Monster auch


----------



## compisucher (26. Februar 2022)

Meine RX6900 xt, gerade eben eingebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noel1987 (26. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ein Bild meiner 3080ti mit dem Ek Vector Special Edition


----------



## McZonk (26. Februar 2022)

Mal ein wenig Abwechslung zum überteuerten, kaum verfügbarem Mist von heute...

Gestern mal aus dem Keller geholt und inklusive neuer Paste überholt. Funfact: obwohl dem PCIe-Brückenchip so "ein bischen was fehlt", geht es der Karte glücklicherweise gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (12. März 2022)

So mal wieder eine alte Karte. Cirrus Logic Laguna 3D  RDRAM mit TV Modulator.


----------



## Markzzman (15. März 2022)

Gigabyte Geforce RTX 3070Ti Aorus Master

4 Slot Karte

Hab mal einen Vergleich zu einer Zotac Geforce GTX 1080Ti AMP! Extreme.
Die ja auch schon keine kleine Karte ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (3. April 2022)

Mal eine schon exotische Karte von SIS. Eine SIS Xabre 400 mit 64MB. Ist noch neu in der OVP.


----------



## biosat_lost (4. April 2022)

AMD-Freak1977 schrieb:


> PowerColor HD 5970 und eine Point of View Nvidia Geforce GTX 590 und noch eine Sapphire Radeon HD 6990


Die HD 5970, die gab es doch zum Ende hin, in einer 2x2 GB Version, bei der der Kühler sehr viel ähnlicher dem der HD 6990 war, nur dass bei der 5970  ungleich mehr Kupfer verbaut worden war, die karte unglaublich schwer und auch hochwertig und wohl auch teuer und nicht zuletzt unsinnig war. 

Das weiß ich als ehemaliger Besitzer zweier HD 5870 Eyfinity 6 einfach, dass die keinen echten Mehrwert hatte. 

Aber die war auch ultra selten. 
So dass ich schonmal dachte, ich könnte mir eingebildet haben, dass es sie überhaupt gab. Denn gesehen habe ich nie wieder ein Bild davon im Web.


----------



## Bariphone (14. April 2022)

Ein bisschen zuwachs bekommen. Um die Radeon Historie lückenlos seit der ersten HD daheim zu haben. Fehlt nur noch RDNA2. Einzig den Auftrag der Werksseitigen WLP bin ich so von Sapphire nicht gewohnt.


----------



## MDJ (18. April 2022)

Manli GeForce RTX™ 3050​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. April 2022)

Midnight Black 6800XT mit Heatkiller V und wassergekühlter Backplate Marke Eigenbau:



			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/heatkiller-sw-x-60-diy-kuehlt-backplate-heatkiller-v-ebc-rx-6800-6900xt-black-des-heatkiller-v-rx-6800-6900xt-acryl-black.618929/
		





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 9595 (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo, mal drei Bildchen von meinem Boliden...

Es ist die ASUS ROG STRIX RX 6800. Die STRIX RX 6800 ist bei ASUS die einzige bei Big Navi21 mit dem beliebten 2,9 Slot Kühler-Design und der üppigen RGB-Leiste, die über die Software Aura Creator von Asus beliebig mit Effekten angesprochen werden kann.

STRIX RX 6800 XT und STRIX RX 6900 XT basieren auf einem Hybrid-System aus Radiallüfter und AiO.

Einzig die TUF-Variante der RX 6800 beherbergt auch das 2,9 Slot Kühler-Design, allerdings weniger aufwendig gestaltet.

Ebenso TUF RX 6800 XT und TUF RX 6900 XT.

Ist noch die STRIX RX 6700 XT zu erwähnen, die aufgrund vom kleineren Big Navi22 zwar das gleiche Kühler-Design besitzt, aber seitlich - betreffend die Backplate - um einen knappen Zentimeter reduziert ist, was dem kleineren PCB geschuldet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudonymx (17. Mai 2022)

Nach 1,5 Jahren warten war es dann gestern bei mir auch so weit: XFX 6900xt merc Zero 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste was sich dann noch überrascht hat war das Gewicht, das hab ich dann doch nicht erwartet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit 8 Jahren habe ich nun ein InWin 303 Case, das ich sehr liebe.. der aktuelle Unterbau ist der dritte der in diesem Case ist. Da es für heutige Verhältnisse doch Recht schmal ist habe ich in "weiser" Voraussicht das Alphacool Universal vertical bracket mit 4.0 Riser gekauft... Als dann die Karte das erste Mal drin "lag" fiel mir die Kinnlade runter... XD klarer Fall von Fehlkalkulation:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat dann doch sehr einnehmende Ausmaße 🤣 da sieht man Mal wie klein so n Standart ATX big Tower von 2016 is. Vom RAM und Board + CPU Block ist da net mehr viel zu sehen. Am Ende hat's aber auch was wie die Karte einfach allen Fokus auf sich lenkt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der loop ist ganz witzig geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Enorm schönes custom einfach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (19. Mai 2022)

Und weil es so schön ist, packen wir die Bilder von der News auch noch hier rein:


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/erste-bilder-von-s3-dx10-gpus-destination-2-und-3.619945/
		





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bilder zeigen einen S3 Graphics Prototypen der für das Midrange Segment angedacht war, die Chrome 460.

Infos auf einen Blick::
Architektur -  Destination Films
Codename - D2
Serie - Chrome 400
Bezeichnung - Chrome 460
Fertigung - 90nm
Featurelevel - DX10 mit SM4.0

Mit Fragezeichen:
64 SPs / 8 ROPs / 16 TMUs
128Bit Mem Interface


----------



## 9595 (19. Mai 2022)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Und weil es so schön ist, packen wir die Bilder von der News auch noch hier rein:
> 
> 
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/erste-bilder-von-s3-dx10-gpus-destination-2-und-3.619945/
> ...


Kurz nach Umstellung auf PCIe. Die Karte hatte ganz knapp den Absprung von AGP geschafft. Wehmut in die alten Zeiten. Da hatten wir so einen Kühler noch als groß bezeichnet.


----------



## Bariphone (23. Mai 2022)

So nun gibt es Nachwuchs im Hause eines Radeon Liebhabers. Meine VII darf nun erstmal durchschnaufen.
Ich mag das schlichte und doch recht kompakte Design.  Ist eigentlich recht schnuffig die kleine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 9595 (27. Mai 2022)

Gigabyte "beschränkt" sich auf die Größe des PCB was die Länge betrifft. Da passt dann eine RX 6800 XT in viele Systeme, denn 3,9 Slot nach unten wegen des gewaltigen Kühlers hat doch fast jeder übrig. Dein Rechner ist wirklich clean. Da wird sich die Karte sehr wohl fühlen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Juli 2022)

Hier herrscht ja absolut tote Hose  Es darf in meinen Augen auch etwas diskutiert werden, solange es nicht ausartet.

Also dann weiter im Text 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iris Xe MAX (DG1) und ganz frisch eingetroffen eine A380 (DG2-128).


----------



## Firestriker (23. Juli 2022)

Hier mal "die" beste luftgekühlte RTX3080 von ASUS in Kooperation mit Noctua.
Wie immer polarisiert die Karte mit ihrer unverwechselbaren Farbgebung, aber da ich eh ein Case ohne Fenster habe, sehe ich sie nicht, zumal ich kein Bling-Bling (LED) brauche und was für mich viel wichtiger ist...
Ich höre dieses 340W Monster nicht, auch unter Last, zudem ist die Karte erfreulich kurz (nur 310mm), dafür 4,3 Slots hoch (ca. 90mm)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (23. Juli 2022)

Achtung Retro-Alarm. Die GPU feiert demnächst ihren 20ten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Juli 2022)

Eine Ati Radeon 9700 Pro durfte ich auch mal mein Eigen nennen


----------



## Mega-Zord (25. Juli 2022)

20 Jahre, wie die Zeit vergeht! Ich habe mal in meiner Sammlung gestöbert und eine Karte gefunden, die ich damals unbedingt haben wollte, sie dann aber vergriffen war. Als Schüler hatte ich mir nie aktuelle Hardware leisten können und musste dann immer auf angebotene Auslaufmodelle warten.

Diese Albatron Medusa war eine GeForce4 Ti4200 auf dem PCB einer 4600 und mit schnelleren VRAM Chips, die gut zu takten gingen. So war es kein Problem, diese Karte mit den Taktraten einer Ti4600 laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Bariphone (3. August 2022)

Einmal Sommerpflege bitte. Navi21 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dima1995 (3. August 2022)

Gibt doch nix Besseres als ne HD 6350.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (18. August 2022)

Och, die kleinen Karten haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Ich mag diese kleinen Pixelschubser 

---

Hier der Prototyp einer *ELSA* *GLoria-XXL*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausgestattet ist die Karte mit einem 3Dlabs Chipsatz, bestehend aus GLINT MX (Grafik) und GLINT Gamma (Geometrie), sowie einem Permedia 2 (2MB SGRAM) für VGA Boot/DOS.
16MB VRAM stehen für den Frame-Buffer zur Verfügung, der 24MB große Local-Buffer wird als Z-Buffer und Texturspeicher verwendet. Letzterer kann über den Erweiterungsslot um zusätzliche 16MB vergrößert werden.

Angekündigt wurde die Karte im März 1998, mit einer Verfügbarkeit ab Mai des selben Jahres.


----------



## McZonk (18. August 2022)

Gut, dann knüpf ich mal an Retro an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag vielen Hier zwischenzeitlich vermutlich schon gar nichts mehr sagen: Matrox` letzter Wurf für Consumer-Grafikkarten von vor gut 20 Jahren (!). Die Matrox Parhelia 512 mit 256 MB Ram. Damals leider mit einigen Makeln zu spät am Markt (*hust* Intel *hust*), wurde die Karte trotz spezieller Fähigkeiten (16x FSAA, Triple-Monitor Support!!!) von der Radeon 9700 deklassiert und hielt auch nur schwer Anschluss an die bereits gealterte Geforce 4 Serie.









						Matrox Parhelia - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Matrox' letzter Gamer-Chip Parhelia 512 (PCGH-Retro-Special)
					

Am 14.5.2002 kündigte Matrox mit dem Parhelia-512 einen Grafikchip an, der die Rückkehr ins 3D-Spiele-Business bedeuten sollte. PC Games Hardware erinnert zum heutigen Jahrestag an die letzte große Grafikkarte von Matrox für Spieler.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## takan (8. September 2022)

hab durchzufall mal ein video von dem mal angezeigt bekommen, danke google für deine allwissende KI
das hat mir den ganzen abend versüß.t
wer seine story wissen will. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZA0-8waJqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


boris hat aufjedenfall gute metalbiegetechniken und es wurde präzise ausgeführt. :'D


----------



## Inekai (8. Oktober 2022)

Es sammelt sich soviel an mit der Zeit. Da sind die ganzen Retros noch gar nicht dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mir eine neue 3090TI FE für mein zukünftiges System gekauft,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (25. Oktober 2022)

Bei mir gabs mal wieder Zuwachs.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch ein Generationenbild.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slipknot79 (25. Oktober 2022)

RTX 4090 FE gecheckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. Oktober 2022)

Treuer Klassiker



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GTX 680 HOF LTDv4 und 980 HOF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. November 2022)

Anbei mein neustes Schätzchen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wr2champ (2. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Red White Devil.


----------



## Noel1987 (2. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandicoot (13. November 2022)

Wachablösung im Beuteldachsbau!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Altenpflege muss sein, die GTX 1080Ti nimmt anschließend ihren Dienst im PC meines Bruders auf!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (25. November 2022)

Höhö...
Gerade in einer Krabbelkiste gefunden.
Eine altehrwürdige NX8800GT von MSI, funktionsfähig (!!)
und mein erstes Monster, eine Sapphire R9 280x Vapor-X Tri-OC.
Läuft auch noch, ist aber so laut wie AC/DC in ihren besten Tagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD-Freak1977 (27. November 2022)

So mal wieder was altes. Einige 3Dfx Voodoo 1 
und noch ein Paar 3Dfx Voodoo Rush aus meiner Sammlung.


----------



## Bugdriver (15. Dezember 2022)

Wer von den aktuellen Grakapreisen abgetörnt ist - schnallt euch einfach die Voodoo 1 mit satten 4 MB EDO Ram auf die bestehende Karte für maximale Performance. 3D soooo real, it must be righteous  Schade das es 3Dfx nicht mehr gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (15. Dezember 2022)

Mal wieder ein Neuzugang, eine Intel i740. Intels erster Versuch eigener GPUs in den 90ern.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2022)

RTX 4090

Verpackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestrippt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neu Verpackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acidius82 (24. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siffer81 (25. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sapphire Radeon Rx 7900 XTX


----------



## ujmoskito01 (4. Januar 2023)

4090 Strix ersetzt die 4090 Suprim.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (5. Januar 2023)

Meine Pixelstewardessin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vad4r (6. Januar 2023)

Wenn ihr flexen wollt, dann richtig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acidius82 (6. Januar 2023)

vad4r schrieb:


> Wenn ihr flexen wollt, dann richtig:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hör doch auf, das kriegst du doch in kein Case...


----------



## fsnostromo (Montag um 14:14)

Liebe Community,

anbei Bilder meiner ASUS TUF GAMING OC Radeon RX7900XTX 24 GB. Ist ein ziemlicher Brocken 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedFraktion (Dienstag um 19:22)

XFX 7900XTX bekommt das hinterteil gekühlt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der alte NexxXxos XP war noch frei.


----------

